# تغطية شامله لأحداث جمعة الـ"كارت الأحمر".. !!!!!



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*ننشر خريطة مسيرات القوى المدنية فى جمعة الـ"كارت الأحمر".. *


*أعلنت القوى المدنية اليوم، الخميس، خلال مؤتمر صحفى بمقر حركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية بوسط البلد عن خريطة مسيراتها غدا، الجمعة، لرفض الإعلان الدستورى والاستفتاء على الدستور، حيث تنطلق مسيرة من السيدة زينب، بشارع بورسعيد وتنضم لها مسيرات السيدة عائشة "باب الخلق"، والأزهر(جامع البنات)، ومنشية ناصر (تقاطع شارع أحمد سعيد).
 أما مسيرة التحرير، فستنطلق فى اتجاه شارع رمسيس، وتنضم لها مسيرات الصحفيين (الإسعاف)، وشبرا، ومسيرة جامع الفتح (رمسيس)، ومسيرة الشرابية (غمرة).

 وبالنسبة لمسيرة مصطفى محمود فتتجه لشارع الإسعاف (أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر)، وتستمر بطول الكوبرى حتى صلاح سالم، ثم تتجه إلى نفق العروبة، ومنه إلى ميدان الكربة وصولا إلى قصر الاتحادية.

 وتتجمع مسيرتا السيدة زينب والتحرير فى ميدان العباسية، ومنه شارع الخليفة المأمون حتى ميدان الميرغنى باتجاه قصر الاتحادية.

 وتنطلق مسيرة من مسجد رابعة العدوية والنادى الأهلى وتتجه إلى ميدان الساعة مرورا بشارع النزهة حتى تصل المرغنى.


 وتنطلق مسيرتان أخريين، الأولى من سرايا القبة وتنضم لها مسيرات الزيتون (جامع الظواهرى) وشارع ترعة الجبل والمطرية، باتجاه ميدان روكسى، والثانية من الميرلاند تنضم لها مسيرات شارع الحجاز (جمال الدين الأفغاني) وميدان هوليوبوليس (ألف مسكن)، وميدان الحجاز وجامع أبو بكر الصديق (مساكن الشيرتون)، ثم تتجه المسيرتان إلى شارع إبراهيم اللاقانى، للوصول إلى قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوى إسلامية تدعو لمليونية غداً الجمعة أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى*


*دعت القوى الإسلامية إلى مليونية غداً الجمعة، أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى ضد ما وصفوه بالدور المشبوه لبعض القنوات الإعلامية فى تشتيت وإجهاض الشرعية الثورية، بل والدعوة الصريحة لإراقة الدماء وتأجيج المشاعر تجاه مؤسسات الدولة الشرعية، تحقيقا لمصالح وأهواء داخلية وخارجية.

 ودعت القوى الإسلامية فى بيان أصدرته اليوم الخميس، للتواجد بحشود ضخمة مليونية لمليونية الإنتاج الإعلامى لوقف الدور التحريضى المشبوه لهذه القنوات، وتحرير إرادة الجماهير تجاه الأحداث والاستحقاقات السياسية الحالية، وذلك عند البوابة الرئيسية (رقم4) لمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى بعد صلاة الجمعة.

 ووقع على البيان كل من حزب الشعب - الجبهة السلفية - حزب البناء والتنمية- حزب الحضارة- حزب التوحيد العربى- حزب السلامة والتنمية - حركة أمتنا – ائتلاف طلاب الشريعة- حركة صامدون – حملة حق شعب – دعوة أهل السنة والجماعة – شباب مصر للتنمية – حزب مصر البناء – رابطة النهضة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*القوى المعتصمة بميدان التحرير تدعو إلى "جمعة إسقاط نظام الميليشيات"*

*
دعت القوى المعتصمة بميدان التحرير جموع الشعب المصرى إلى مسيرة مليونية سلمية حاشدة غدًا تحت شعار "جمعة إسقاط نظام الميليشيات" من ميدان التحرير عقب أداء صلاة الجمعة، وإلى مسيرات شعبية سلمية حاشدة من مساجد وميادين القاهرة والجيزة، لتتوجه جميعا إلى قصر الاتحادية. 

 ودعت كذلك إلى التظاهر والاحتشاد السلمى فى كل ميادين الثورة بمحافظات مصر، لإعلان رسالة واضحة مفادها: أن الدم المصرى خط أحمر، وأن الشرعية للشعب وحده، وأن النصر للثورة مهما كانت محاولات إجهاضها وإرهابها. 

 واتهمت هذه القوى الرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعته وحزبه بالسعى لتنفيذ خطة الهيمنة والسيطرة على الوطن وخلق دكتاتور مستبد جديد فوق الدولة وفوق المؤسسات ومحصن ضد أى حساب، على حد قولها .

 وقال بيان لهذه القوى مساء اليوم الخميس: "إن الرئيس المنتخب ديمقراطيا بعد الثورة تناسى أنه انتخب رئيسا للدولة، فاستعان بميليشيات تحمى قصره وتدافع عن شرعيته بالاعتداء العنيف والمسلح على المعتصمين سلميا أمام قصر الاتحادية، وتناسى أنه لم يكن له أن يصل للسلطة دون دعم قوى الثورة، فحاول إرهابها وإجبارها على قبول استبداده وعناده". 

 وأكد البيان أن الدم المصرى خط أحمر، وحد فاصل قاطع يحسم قدرة أى نظام سياسى على الاستمرار فى حكم البلاد، وكما أسقطت دماء شهداء ثورة يناير نظام مبارك، ثم أسقطت دماء شهداء ماسبيرو ومحمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء المجلس العسكرى السابق، تسقط الآن شرعية الرئيس مرسى وحكم الإخوان بدماء شهدائنا فى حادث قطار أسيوط، ثم محمد محمود الثانية وقصر العينى وميدان سيمون بوليفار، ثم أمام قصر الاتحادية الذى سقط فى محيطه أكثر من ٧ شهداء، وسالت دماء أكثر من 500 مصاب. 

 وتابع البيان: "إن المجزرة الدموية التى شهدها محيط قصر الاتحادية بالأمس على أيدى ميليشيات جماعة الإخوان، والتى مثلت موقعة جمل جديدة استبقت خطاب مرسى اليوم، قد سطرت نهاية مشروعية حكم مرسى، الذى أثبت أنه يمثل تهديدا حقيقيا لأمن البلاد وتماسك المجتمع ولمفهوم الدولة، وإن استمرار حكمه يهدد مصر وشعبها بالانقسام والانجرار لسيناريوهات عنف لا يرضى عنها أحد". 

 وأكد البيان أن جماهير الشعب المصرى التى انتفضت وثارت فى 25 يناير، وواصلت مسيرتها لاستكمال الثورة ضد محاولات المجلس العسكرى لإجهاضها، لن تسمح لأى من كان أن يفرض إرادته رغما عن الشعب، ولن تسمح لأحد أن يهدد مستقبل الوطن وأمنه وسلامته ويقسم شعبه. 

 وقع على البيان: التيار الشعبى المصرى، حزب الدستور، الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعي، حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكي، حزب الكرامة، الحزب الناصرى، حزب مصر الحرية، حزب المصريين الأحرار، الحزب الاشتراكى المصرى، الاشتراكيون الثوريون، حركة كفاية، الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، حركة شباب العدالة والحرية، حركة شباب ٦ إبريل، حركة المصرى الحر، الجبهة القومية للعدالة والديمقراطية، حركة ٦ إبريل - الجبهة الديمقراطية، اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمي، ائتلاف ثورة اللوتس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدوء حذر يسود محيط قصر الاتحادية وسط تأمين الحرس الجمهورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد نادر بكار المتحدث باسم حزب النور السلفى فى مداخلة على قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر أن الدعوة لحصار مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى دعوة سيئة جدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*صباحى: جهات سيادية وراء منع ظهورى على cbc.. والحوار مع مرسى غير مجد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*شادى الغزالى حرب: 18 مسيرة تتجه اليوم إلى الاتحادية لإسقاط النظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال البيت الأبيض، أن الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما اتصل بالرئيس المصرى محمد مرسى يوم الخميس، للتعبير عن "قلقه العميق" لسقوط قتلى وجرحى بين محتجين فى مصر،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهورى والإسعاف تحيط بالاتحادية استعدادا لـ "الكارت الأحمر"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهورى يبنى جدارًا عازلا بشارع الميرغنى لتأمين الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللجان الشعبية تكثف تواجدها بمداخل التحرير قبل مليونية الكارت الأحمر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتشرت بميدان التحرير حلقات من ثوار التحرير للنقاش، حول مسيرات مليونية اليوم الجمعة، والتى أطلق عليها "الكارت الأحمر"،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*حذر وزير الخارجية الأسبانى خوسيه مانويل جارسيا مارجايو من أن زعزعة الاستقرار فى مصر يمكن أن يكون له عواقب وخيمة على جميع البلدان فى المنطقة العربية التى تمر بمرحلة انتقالية إلى الديمقراطية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعقد جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى اجتماعاً مغلقاً اليوم، الجمعة، لبحث الرد على خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى الذى أذيع أمس، وتحديد موقف القوى الوطنية من دعوة الرئيس محمد مرسى للحوار فى مقر الرئاسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتهت قوات الحرس الجمهورى من بناء الجدار العازل بعرض شارع الميرغنى والذى يفصل بين المتظاهرين وقصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرات ضد مرسى من مساجد محمود والسيدة ورابعة بجمعة الكارت الأحمر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت صفحة الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل تعديلا لموعد حشد تابعيها وأنصار الشيخ حازم ليكون فى تمام الساعة الثالثة عصر اليوم،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وجدى غنيم: من يريدون إسقاط الشريعة مأجورين يستحقون القتل

قال الداعية الإسلامى وجدى غنيم، إن ما يحدث حاليا فى مصر شىء لا يصدق، وأن من يريد مصر بدون استقرار، هم أمريكا وبعض دول الخليج ودول الصليبيين،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*ننشر طرق السيارات البديلة بعد غلق المداخل المؤدية إلى الاتحادية*
*تواصل اليوم قوات الحرس الجمهورى لليوم الثانى على التوالى إغلاق كافة المداخل المؤدية إلى قصر "الاتحادية"، حيث تم تحويل حركة سير السيارات للقادم من شارع الخليفة المأمون باتجاه شارع الميرغنى للعودة إلى الخلف مرة أخرى والسير باتجاه ميدان روكسى، أما القادم من شارع الميرغنى من الجهة الأخرى فتم تحويله إلى شارع صلاح سالم، فى حين تم تحويل حركة سير السيارات القادمة من شارع إبراهيم اللقانى باتجاه منطقة الكوربة.

 وقام سلاح المهندسين العسكريين صباح اليوم "الجمعة" ببناء جدار خرسانى أمام نادى هليوبوليس المواجه لقصر "الاتحادية" بشارع "الميرغنى" وسط انتشار مكثف لقوات الحرس الجمهورى بمحيط القصر.

 وعلى الصعيد الميدانى، شهد محيط قصر الاتحادية انتشارا مكثفا لسيارات الإسعاف، حيث تمركزت أكثر من 12 سيارة بالشوارع المحيطة بالقصر، وذلك بالقرب من ميدان روكسى، ومنطقة الكوربة ونادى هليوبوليس.

 تجدر الإشارة إلى أن عددا من القوى السياسية والثورية قد دعت اليوم إلى تنظيم مسيرات تنطلق من ميدان التحرير وعدة مناطق أخرى ومساجد أخرى باتجاه قصر الاتحادية؛ وذلك للمطالبة بالعديد من المطالب من أبرزها إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية فى 21 نوفمبر الماضى، وكذلك إلغاء الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر فى 15 ديسمبر الجارى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*صرح مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية بأن الخدمات الأمنية المعينة لتأمين مقر محكمة مصر الجديدة تمكنت فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم "الجمعة" إحباط محاولة التعدى على سيارة ترحيلات أثناء التحقيق بأحداث الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهورى يؤمن محيط الاتحادية بالكتل الخرسانية والأسلاك الشائكة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*صحيفة هندية: على مصر أن تحاكى نموذج تركيا للحكم الرشيد وليس باكستان

تناولت صحيفة "تايمز أوف انديا" فى مقالها الافتتاحى الأحداث الأخيرة فى مصر تحت عنوان "تركيا أو باكستان" وقالت أن مصر تجد نفسها مرة أخرى فى مرحلة الغليان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن يحاصر مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى لمنع التيارات الإسلامية من اقتحامها

شهد محيط مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى بأكتوبر، تواجدا أمنيا مكثفا منذ صباح اليوم الجمعة، بعدما أعلنت الجماعة السلفية اعتصامها أمام المدينة،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

دعت القوى السياسية المعتصمة بالتحرير والنشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى إلى تنظيم مسيرة مليونية حاشدة اليوم والمسماة "الكارت الأحمر"، تتوجه إلى قصر الاتحادية، تعبيرًا عن 
ومن المقرر أن تنطلق المسيرة الرئيسية من ميدان التحرير، مرورا بشارع رمسيس حيث تنضم لها مسيرات الصحفيين فى الإسعاف، ومسيرة شبرا ومسجد الفتح فى رمسيس ومسيرة الشرابية فى غمرة حتى العباسية، فتلتقى مع مسيرة السيدة زينب القادمة من شارع بورسعيد، مرورًا بباب الخلق لتنضم لها مسيرة السيدة عائشة ومسيرة منشية ناصر فى تقاطع أحمد سعيد إلى العباسية، بحيث تكون نقطة الالتقاء للسبع مسيرات العباسية انطلاقا إلى قصر الاتحادية.
كما ستنطلق مسيرة أخرى من مسجد مصطفى محمود مرورا بالإسعاف من فوق كوبرى أكتوبر حتى منزل صلاح سالم إلى نفق العروبة – الكوربة وصولا إلى قصر الاتحادية، بالإضافة إلى مسيرة تنطلق من أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية، وتلتقى مع مسيرة النادى الأهلى (مدينة نصر) بميدان الساعة إلى شارعى النزهة والميرغنى وصولا إلى الاتحادية.
فيما تتوجه مسيرة المطرية لشارع ترعة الجبل لتلتقى بمسيرة مسجد الظواهرى بالزيتون حتى ميدان روكسى وصولا إلى الاتحادية. وأخيرًا مسيرة مسجد أبو بكر الصديق (مساكن الشيراتون) إلى ميدان الحجاز فميدان هليوبوليس لتلتقى بمسيرة الألف مسكن وشارع الحجاز حتى الميريلاند؛ لتلتقى بمسيرة المطرية فى ميدان روكسى وصولا إلى قصر الاتحادية.


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*"مصر القوية" ينظم مسيرة من المطرية للاتحادية للمطالبة بإلغاء "الدستورى"

أعلن حزب مصر القوية، الذى يرأسه الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح الخاسر فى الانتخابات الرئاسة، عن تنظيم مسيرة سلمية اليوم، بعد صلاة الجمعة، تنطلق من مسجد الأنوار المحمدية بميدان المطريه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا 16 حزباً وحركة إسلامية جموع الشعب المصرى للاحتشاد أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، أمام بوابة رقم 4 عقب صلاة الجمعة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، "إنه لا يمكن بأى حال أن تأتى ساعة الحق، فيتخاذل صادق يخشى الله، ولذلك فأننى أؤيد كل التأييد وأرجو هذا الحشد الجرار لمليونية فائقة، حفاظا على الشرعية، والتى ستكون غدا الجمعة، أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى بوابة 4 بمدينة 6 أكتوبر". 

 وأضاف أبو إسماعيل فى تصريحات نشرتها الصفحة الرسمية المؤيدة له على "فيسبوك" مساء اليوم الخميس، أن تلك المليونية: "توقيا لضياع البلاد، وسدا لباب الفتنة، بل ولا أرى عذرا لمن يتخلف عنها أيا ما كانت الظروف سواء من القاهرة أو المحافظات". 

 واستكمل أبو إسماعيل، "قلوبنا معلقة بالله أن يسلم مصر من كل مكروه، ولا يحتاج الأمر إلى أى تأكيد آخر، فلقد نادينا وأصبحت الأمانة فى عنق كل من بلغه النداء، ونسأل الله أن يرزقنا حق تقاته.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة: ٥٠ سيارة إسعاف لتأمين مظاهرات التحرير ومسيرات "الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكدت الدعوة السلفية، أن الخروج من الأزمة الراهنة يتمثل فى المضى قدمًا فى إنجاز الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد فى الموعد الذى حدده الرئيس منتصف الشهر الجارى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور علاء الأسوانى، اسأل أى إخوانى يزعم أنه متدين، اتركوا الإسلام جانبا، هل من الرجولة أن تختطفوا البنات وتعذبوهن، هل هذا ما تعلمتموه من المرشد قائلا، "أين ضمائركم"!.

 وأضاف الأسوانى، عبر حسابه موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، أدعو المصريين إلى مشاهدة توثيق مذبحة الاتحادية التى جمعها الأستاذ عمر طاهر سحل وضرب رصاص وتعذيب البنات، لن تفلتوا من الحساب أيها الإخوان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى بمديرية أمن الشرقية لـ"اليوم السابع" أن قيادات المديرية عززت من خدماتها الأمنية بالدفع بتشكيلات من قوات الأمن والأمن المركزى، لتأمين مسكن الرئيس الكائن بفلل الجامعة بالقومية دائرة قسم ثان الزقازيق، تحسبا لحدوث أى تجاوزات من قبل المتظاهرين، وخاصة بعد أحداث أمس التى شهدها محيط المسكن بين المتظاهرين والأمن المركزى.

 ومن جانب آخر تشهد المحافظة اليوم، مسيرات تخرج من مسجد الفتح للتنديد بأحداث "الاتحادية" واعتراضا على خطاب الرئيس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعزيزات أمنية فى الغربية استعداداً لمليونية "الكارت الأحمر"*


*تشهد محافظة الغربية تعزيزات أمنية على كافة المستويات وحراسات مشددة على البنوك والأقسام والمنشآت الحيوية ومؤسسات الدولة، تحسبا لوقوع مشادات فى مليونية الكارت الأحمر التى دعا إليها العديد من القوى والحركات.

 وقد شهدت مدينتا طنطا والمحلة على مدار الأيام الماضية حالات كر وفر وقذف بالطوب والحجارة بعدما هجم العديد من المعارضين لقرارات الرئيس على مقرات حزب الحرية والعدالة، وقذفوها بالمولوتوف والحجارة، وأحرقوا محتوياته بالمحلة مما أسفر عن إصابة العشرات من الطرفين بإصابات بالغة وخطيرة.

 كما تم حصار مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة مساء أمس فى شارع البحر بمدينة طنطا لمدة تجاوزت الثلاث ساعات مع تهديدات باقتحامه وحرقه، ولكن تم إغلاق البوابة الرئيسية، ولم يتمكن أحد من دخوله، كما تم تكسير زجاج المصرف المتحد الكائن أسفل مقر الحزب من جراء القذف بالحجارة، الأمر الذى دعا قوات الأمن للتدخل ومنع الاقتحام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*العشرات ينطلقون من طنطا للمشاركة بمليونية "الكارت الأحمر" بالقاهرة


انطلق العشرات من المعارضين لقرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى والرافضين للدستور الجديد صباح اليوم، فى طريقهم إلى القاهرة للمشاركة فى مليونية الكارت الأحمر، لإعلان الرفض التام للحوار مع الرئيس إلا بعد سقوط الإعلان الدستورى وإلغاء الاستفتاء على الدستور.

 وكان عدد من أحزاب المعارضة، ومنها الدستور والوفد والجبهة القومية للعدالة والديمقراطية وحركات طنطا الثائرة وثوار طنطا الأحرار، قد وجهوا الدعوات للمشاركين للتجمع صباح اليوم فى موقف سوق الجملة، للانطلاق بشكل جماعى والمشاركة فى مسيرات اليوم من ميدان التحرير متجهين إلى قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*من داخل حزب النور ( ذات نفسه )*
*على لسان عضو مؤسس فيه *
*مش من على *
*الفيس *
*ولا تويتر *
*ولا اليوم السابع*
*ولا الوطن*
*حزب النور ( منفففففض ) تماماً للأحداث*
*ويقف موقف المتفرج *
*وسيظل هكذا حتى موعد ( نعم ) على الدستور*
*الدستور " نعم " يعنى " نعم "*
*حسب تأكيداته ( هو ) *
*ألا هل بلغت ؟*
*لاهُم فأشهد *​


----------



## grges monir (7 ديسمبر 2012)

يخربيت بيت التخلف
الدستور ليس باستفتاء وانما توافق
هل يعقل ان ياتى دستور دون ارداة فصيل او اكتر من الشعب ويكون غير معبر عنهم
الرئيس يحكم بالدستور سواء كان اسلامى ام لا   عادل ام ظالم يحكمة دستور توافقى
ام ما يحدث هذا فانة جهل وتخلف فكرى وسياسى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*صباح الخير 
ويسقط يسقط حكم المرشد
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*السفارة الأمريكية تحذر رعاياها
*​*2012-12-07 11:37:33*​*






  حذرت السفارة الأمريكية مواطنيها من التواجد في أماكن   المظاهرات التي ستندلع في مصر اليوم بالقرب من قصر الاتحادية، احتجاجا على   الإعلان الدستوري والاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، مشيرة إلى أن المظاهرات   ستتجه للقصر الرئاسي في مصر الجديدة من ميدان التحرير.   وقالت السفارة في   رسالتها إن "هناك احتمال باستمرار العنف بعد اشتباكات الليلة الماضية   بالقرب من قصر الاتحادية في مصر الجديدة، التي أسفرت عن إصابات عديدة ومقتل   خمسة أشخاص". وشددت السفارة على مواطنيها بعدم الاقتراب من المسيرات التي   ستنطلق من العباسية والمطرية ومنطقة رابعة العدوية إلى القصر الرئاسي،   وتوقعت احتمال المواجهة بين أنصار ومعارضي الرئيس محمد مرسي مطلع الأسبوع   المقبل. وأضافت السفارة أنه ينبغي على المواطنين أن يرصدوا عن كثب تحركاتهم   خلال الأيام المقبلة ويتجنبوا المناطق المعرضة للعنف. وتشمل هذه المناطق   مصر الجديدة وقصر الاتحادية وميدان التحرير والمنطقة المجاورة، وفي   الإسكندرية سيدي جابر قرب محطة القطار ومسجد القائد إبراهيم وفيكتوريا   وسموحة. ولا تقتصر المخاوف على هذه المواقع، ويمكن أن تمتد إلى مجالات أخرى   أيضا، وبالتالي يحتاج المواطنون إلى أن يكونوا في حالة تأهب خلال جميع   الحركات. وتابعت السفارة أنه بشكل عام ينبغي على المواطنين الأمريكيين تجنب   المناطق التي تشهد تجمعات كبيرة.





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* معتصمو التحرير: لن ترهبنا ميليشيات الإخوان.. وسنرفع اليوم مطلب الرحيل #ENN
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تكليفات الجماعة لأعضائها: كله يستعد لوقفة مدينة الانتاج بوابة 4 يا شباب صلي الجمعة واطلع على هناك علطول... اركب اي حاجة توديك الهرم من رمسيس ومن هناك اركب اكتوبر وقوله نزلني مدينة الانتاج الاعلامي عشان نوقف مهازل الاعلام ونعلمهم الادب 

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*  الشاطر يقود معركة إراقة دماء المصريين*
*2012-12-07 11:46:03* 

*




*
*           كل رسائل التنظيم إلى أعضائه تؤكد أنهم فى معركة «الحسم» وأن عليهم الثبات  حتى ينتصر المشروع الإخوان فى معركة الحسم فى مواجهة جموع الكفار إنهم إذن  فى حالة حرب مقدسة لفرض إسلام جديد ولهذا يصبح من الطبيعى أن تتسع دوائر  المواجهات مع كفار المجتمع وفق تقييم الفرد الإخوانى حتى يصل الأمر إلى أن  يقوم الإخوانى محمد عيد أحد موظفى مكتب الأزبكية للضرائب على المبيعات فى  أثناء صلاة موظفى المصلحة بإصدار قرار باستبعاد اثنين من صلاة الظهر التى  يتولى إمامتها لأنهم «فلول»، وهو ما نتج عنه أن انصرف كل موظفى المصلحة دون  صلاة إلا المحسوبين على التيار الإسلامى!.      لقد أعدّ الشاطر خلال السنوات العشر الأخيرة صفا يضمن التحكم فيه والسيطرة  على مفاتيح توجيهه من خلال قيادات وسيطة تدين بالولاء له على امتداد مجلس  شورى الجماعة والمكاتب الإدارية للمحافظات واستطاع عبر الاعتماد على مناهج  التربية بناء جمهورية الإخوان الداخلية لتصبح عالما متكاملا من الصعب  الانخلاع منه أو الخروج عليه أو مجرد مناقشة أوامره لأنها أوامر الله وما  عداها «سم زعاف» على حد تعبير موقع الجماعة نفسه فى مقال «الـ10 كلمات».      لكن أبناء الصف الإخوانى الذين هبوا لنصرة الإسلام فى شخص الرئيس  واستباحوا المعتصمين الآمنين عند قصر الاتحادية لم يسألوا أنفسهم للحظة  «أين قيادات الجماعة من قيادة معركة الحسم؟ ولماذا لا يهب أعضاء مكتب  الإرشاد لقيادة موقعة الدفاع عن الشريعة؟» وحتى يتمكنوا من الوصول إلى  إجابة عليهم أن يعودوا بذاكرتهم إلى ساعة تقديم المهندس خيرت الشاطر أوراق  ترشحه رئيسا لمصر عندما قرر الرجل أن يعلن أنه الوحيد فى هذه الجماعة  القادر على تحريك مكتب إرشادها ليكونوا فى شرف استقباله.      أراد الشاطر لنفسه حينها ملكا لا ينبغى لأحدٍ من بعده فحشد رجالات مكتب  الإرشاد ليكونوا جميعا وللمرة الأولى بهذا الاحتشاد فى الشارع منذ أيام  ثورة يوليو ولا حتى فى ميدان التحرير بعد إسقاط مبارك ولم يتكرر المشهد مع  محمد مرسى لأنه فى الحقيقة يكفى أن يعلن الشاطر أنه هو المرشح الاحتياطى له  ليكون حضوره يمثل حضورا للجماعة كلها.      واستطاع الشاطر أن يقنع كل القوى الإسلامية المهاجرة من الجماعة بالعودة  إلى عباءتهم الأولى «الإخوان المسلمين» لتكون الطاقات كلها موحدة فى خدمة  طموح الشاطر فى الوصول للحكم واستخدام خبرات الجماعات الإسلامية المسلحة فى  المواجهة مع الخصوم عند اللزوم ورغم أن التاريخ الإخوانى لم يشهد حالة  شخصنة للهتاف باسم شخص لكن الشاطر قرر أن لا يفصل فى طموحه بين ما هو ثابت  لدى الجماعة -حسن البنا رفض فى أحد مؤتمراته أن يهتف الجمهور له بالروح  بالدم نفديك يا بنا- وما هو استعراض لقوة الجماعة، لهذا اعتبر وجود مرسى فى  كرسى الحكم حاليا هو الخطوة الأولى مشروع تمكين الجماعة (الشاطر) من حكم  مصر وبعدها بدء التنسيق مع دول الجوار لوضع جدول زمنى لإعلان الخلافة  الإسلامية وتنصيب الشاطر خليفة.      هكذا يجب أن يقرأ الصف الإخوانى واقعه قبل أن ينفذ أوامر الضرب المباشر  والقتل مع سبق الإصرار والترصد وحتى لا ينام أحد من جنود الإخوان قرير  العين بعدما قتل أو جرح معتبرا أن بذلك يتقرب إلى الله. وبالتأكيد بدأت  حالات التساؤل تتصاعد داخل تنظيم الجماعة على الرغم من أن السواد الأعظم من  قواعد الجماعة تنفذ إلا أن سرعة تراجع شعبية الجماعة التى تواجه قواعد  التنظيم بدأت خلال اليومين الماضيين فى ضخ موجات من التمرد على أسلوب  قيادات الجماعة معتبرين فكرة النزول لمواجهة المعتصمين عند قصر الاتحادية  بابا لجر البلاد إلى بحور من الدماء فى توقيت الموقف فيه غير مفهوم، بل بدأ  أعضاء فى الجماعة يعلنون تبرُّؤهم من أى قطرة دم تُراق ويحمِّلون مكتب  الإرشاد المسؤولية عن النفوس التى تُزهَق. إنها رسائل وصلت إلى أكثر من 11  مكتبا إداريا للإخوان على مستوى الجمهورية، منها الدقهلية والبحيرة  والغربية وأسوان وجنوب القاهرة.      ولكن مكتب الإرشاد بدأ يوصى أمانة الجماعة بتكليف قياداتها بتأكيد «ركن  الثقة» فى أركان بيعة الإخوان لقيادتهم، وركن «الثبات» على المبدأ ومطالبة  من أسماهم الإخوان بـ«المرابطين» عند «الاتحادية» وإخوانهم فى كل مكان  قراءة سورة الأحزاب وتدبُّر معانيها وصولا إلى «كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة  كثيرة».      وحتى يقتنع الصف بالاحتشاد ودفع أى فاتورة فى مواجهة موجات الثورة  المتصاعدة أصدر الشاطر تعليماته بإبلاغ قواعد الجماعة أن سبب اتخاذ قرار  النفير نحو الاتحادية أمر «جلل وخطير سنوافيكم به لاحقا»، وكان ذلك فور بدء  المصادمات، ولكن أمام المخاوف المرتبطة باتساع دوائر المحتجين من الإخوان  على قرار الجماعة قرر الشاطر تعميم رسالة يمكن أن نضع لها عنوان «تبرير  القتل»، وتم تداولها عبر كل وسائل الاتصال بالجماعة التنظيمية والإلكترونية  وجاء فيها التالى نصا:      «وردت معلومات لمكتب الإرشاد تؤكد أن من المقرر أن يتم الاحتشاد أمام قصر  الاتحادية مساء الأربعاء وحتى يوم الجمعة حيث يتم اقتحامه بكسر أبوابه  والنط من فوق الأسوار ثم يتم إعلان سقوط الرئيس من داخل القصر وفى هذه  الحالة فسيكون للحرس الجمهورى قانونا أن يقوم بضرب النار على أى محاولة  لاقتحام القصر لأنها تمس الأمن القومى. ولأن الحرس الجمهورى مدرب وأعداده  كبيرة وتسليحه عالٍ فالمصير أحد خيارين: أن يطلق النار على المتظاهرين  وساعتها تصبح مجزرة بالمئات إن لم تكن بالآلاف، أو يقوم بالانسحاب حقنا  للدماء مؤقتا وتنهار الدولة فعلا، والإسلاميون ساعتها لن يسكتوا وسينزلون  بالملايين للشوارع وتكون مجازر حقيقية فى كل شارع».      ويتواصل سيناريو التبرير الإخوانى ليؤكد أن «نزول الإخوان خطوة استباقية  ولم يكن موجودا حول القصر إلا 3 خيام ونحو 50 فردا بينما كان الإخوان  بالآلاف، وقام المعتصمون بسب الإخوة وحدثت مشادات انتهت بانسحابهم تماما،  وعندما أزال الإخوة خيامهم وجدوا فيها حشيشا وخمورا وواقيا ذكريا، وكل ذلك  موثَّق بالصور، وهناك أدلة تثبت تورط ممدوح حمزة فى قيادة هذا الانقلاب».      وفور صدور هذه القصة بدأت قيادات الجماعة فى التفاوض من خلال وسائل  الإعلام المختلفة عن طريق تأكيد كل متحدثى الجماعة الإعلاميين التركيزَ على  «نشر فكرة مؤامرة الانقلاب - التظاهر يكون فى ميدان التحرير وليس أمام أى  رمز من رموز هيبة الدولة الإخوانية وتحديدا قصر الاتحادية - تأكيد أن  الدستور هو الحل للخروج من المأزق - طرح فكرة انتهاء التظاهرات والاعتصامات  يوم الجمعة والتفرغ للإنتاج»، وكان تجلى هذه التوجيهات عمليا فى حوار عمرو  زكى أمين مساعد حزب الحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة وأحد رجالات الشاطر المخلصين  حين سأله الإعلامى يسرى فودة قائلا: «إنت عاجبك الدم اللى فى الشارع ده؟»،  فكان رده بمنتهى الثقة «وانت عاجبك الشتيمة اللى على حيطة الاتحادية دى؟».      إنه رد الواثق، رغم كل شىء يخسره فى الشارع، وأى دم يراق على أرضه، سواء  من خصومه أو معارضيه، بأن كل ما يحدث لن يؤثر على استقرار حكمه ما دام  مدعوما من الغرب الأمريكى ويحظى برعاية العم سام الذى رآى فيه حسب وصف  أوباما لمرسى «الحليف الصريح والواضح والبراجماتى الذى يقول ما يستطيع  فعله»، وهذا يعتبره الرئيس مرسى غاية المراد، بل السر الرئيسى من أسرار  وصوله إلى السلطة، وهو ما صرح به مكتب الإرشاد فى حينه: «تَرشُّحنا للرئاسة  جاء بعد أن وجدنا الغرب مش ممانع»، إذن مشروع التمكين الذى وضعه الشاطر  حاصل على المباركة الأمريكية، لهذا لم يتحمل الرئيس مرسى مشهد الدم  الأمريكى حين سال من سفير الولايات المتحدة فى ليبيا فقال فورا «أتقدم  بخالص العزاء والمشاركة الوجدانية بل والرفض لقتل السفير الأمريكى فى  بنغازى ومن كانوا معه. هذا فعل نرفضه ويرفضه الإسلام، وإن حرمة النفس عند  الله أكبر من حرمة الكعبة كما علّمنا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم»، ولكن هذه  الحرمة التى هى أكبر من الكعبة تتحول إلى استحلال للدم فى الشهر المحرم ما  دام الهدف هو الكرسى.      لكن الأزمة الحقيقية هى أن ثقة الجماعة (الشاطر) وتبريرات التنظيم  (الشاطر) استطاعت أن تحرك قواعدها نحو المواجهة مستحضرة كل أشكال القمع  الذى تعرض له التنظيم خلال السنوات الأخيرة، الأمر الذى جعل الضحية تتقمص  شخصية الجلّاد مستحضرة كل مفرداتها، ولا أدل على ذلك من مشاهد «استجواب  الأسرى المصريين على أبواب قصر الرئاسة الإخوانية»، بنفس أساليب ضباط أمن  الدولة السابقين «قول - خلاص - إحنا عارفين كل حاجة - الباقيين قالوا عليك -  إنت خلاص ميّت ميّت»، واستباح التنظيم لنفسه كل ما كان ينكره على النظام  السابق حتى إن عبد المنعم عبد المقصود محامى الجماعة اعترف فى تصريح رسمى  له أن الجماعة تتحفظ على مُدانين فى أحداث «الاتحادية» إلى حين عرضهم على  النيابة، بما يعنى أن الحبس الاحتياطى حاليا يتم تنفيذه فى الثوار عن طريق  أقسام شرطة الإخوان ولا يتم عرض المتهم على النيابة إلا بعد أن تنتهى  «مباحث أمن الدعوة» من استجوابه.      وأمام ضغوط الصف الإخوانى وتزايد حالات الرفض لما حدث حول الاتحادية حاول  الدكتور محمود غزلان المتحدث باسم الإخوان احتواء الموقف عن طريق إصدار  قرار بالانسحاب فى تصريح صحفى لكن الشاطر رفض أن يصدر أى أوامر بالانسحاب  وهو الذى كان يدير قرار الميدان بنفسه وأعطى أوامره بتعزيز قوة الإخوان  الموجودة فى محيط قصر الاتحادية بمجموعات من قطاع شرق الدلتا وجنوبها حتى  يتمكن من السيطرة على الأحداث والقصر.      ولم يصدر التنظيم أوامره بالانسحاب إلا بعد استعرض الإخوان قوتهم كاملة  على أبواب القصر وقاموا بعمل طابور استعراضى هتفوا فيه «قوة عزيمة إيمان..  رجالة مرسى ف كل مكان»، ولم يُصدِر التنظيم أوامره بالانسحاب إلا بعد أن  تَسلَّم الحرس الجمهورى القصر، وهو نفسه الحرس الجمهورى الذى سيواجه بعد  قليل جمهورا أكثر غضبا بكثير مما كانت عليه ليلة البارحة. أصدر الإخوان  أوامرهم بالانسحاب واضعين الجيش فى مواجهة جموع الثوار على الإخوان الذين  يرون أنهم نزلوا ليفضُّوا اعتصام الاتحادية حقنا للدماء.
* *



*​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*فاطمة ناعوت‏
*

* انزلوا  اليوم لتكتبوا مستقبل #مصر المشرق. سوف يذكر لكم التاريخ أنكم تحررون مصر  من العته السياسي والبلادة الفكرية والدموية والطمع. #كارت_أحمر
*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تذكروا هذه*
*عندما تندلع حرباً أهلية*
*لن يكون السلفيون طرفاً فيها *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*محمد البرادعى :
 منع صباحي من الظهور في التلڤزيون ودعوة محاصرة مدينة الانتاج هو تصعيد  لتغلغل الفاشية في الإعلام. ويقدمون أنفسهم كممثلين للثورة ودعاة للحرية !*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أضاف  البرعي فى تغريدة له - صباح الجمعة -على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي  ''تويتر''، قائلاً: ''عمليا أؤيد الاستجابة إلي دعوة الحوار التي أطلقها  الرئيس، بشرط عدم توقف الاحتجاجات ضد الإعلان الديكتاتوري ورفض الاستفتاء  تحت تهديد السلاح''.*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* المئات من السويس يغادرون للتحرير للمشاركة بمليونية الكارت الأحمر

غادر المئات من شباب الثورة والمواطنين والقوى السياسية، بعد التجمع بميدان الأربعين صباح اليوم، فيما يقرب من 10 سيارات ميكروباص،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتي سلفي ولا ايه يا عوبد ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

سيظل  تعذيب بنات مصر على ايدي من يدعون التدين . عار يلاحق الاخوان المسلمين  الى الأبد . هل ترتكبون جرائمكم ثم تتوضئون للصلاة . الا تخشون الله​

تويتر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*استنفار أمنى بالقناة وطوارئ بالسويس استعدادا لمليونية "الكارت الأحمر"

قال اللواء عادل رفعت مدير أمن السويس، إن وضع الاستنفار الأمنى مازال مستمرا بطول المجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس، حتى الإسماعيلية وخليج السويس،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*«غرفة السياحة»: الرئيس مسئول عن انهيار القطاع.. وسنشارك فى جمعة «الكارت الأحمر»*

                                           كتب : عبده أبوغنيمة                  الخميس 06-12-2012 20:27             
                      طباعة                                                                                                              16 http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/91332# 






                     هشام زعزوع وزير السياحة           
         حمّل عادل ذكى، رئيس لجنة السياحة الخارجية بغرفة شركات  السياحة، الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية مسئولية الاعتداء على  المتظاهرين السلميين أمام قصر الاتحادية، وسقوط شهداء ومئات الجرحى بين  الطرفين، فضلا عن انهيار القطاع السياحى، مشيراً إلى أن نسبة التراجع فى  الإشغال بلغت 82%، ولن تعود السياحة إلا بعد مرور عام على الأقل. وأوضح  «ذكى» أن فض الاعتصامات بالقوة أعطى صورة سلبية عن مصر، وهو ما سيؤثر على  التدفقات السياحية خلال الفترة المقبلة، وأضاف أن موسم الأعياد (الكريسماس  وبداية العام الجديد) انهار بشكل تام، وألغت الوكالات الأجنبية حجوزاتها،  ولم تعرض الفنادق إقامة احتفالات خاصة بالكريسماس، مؤكدا أن نسب الإشغال  بالقاهرة 15%، وأغلبهم مراسلو الصحف الأجنبية، معتبرا أن هذا الانخفاض هو  الأسوأ فى تاريخ السياحة المصرية. ومن جانبه، قال على غنيم، عضو الاتحاد  المصرى للغرف السياحية، «إن العاملين بالقطاع اتفقوا على المشاركة اليوم فى  جمعة (الكارت الأحمر)»، مؤكدا أن الأعداد التى أعلنت عن مشاركتها بالفعل  تقدر بنحو 12 ألفا من القاهرة وحدها، ستنطلق فى مسيرات من التحرير إلى قصر  الاتحادية، للتنديد بالإعلان الدستورى، وإسقاط الدعوة للاستفتاء على  الدستور. ومن ناحية أخرى، قال ثروت عجمى، رئيس غرفة شركات السياحة فى الوجه  القبلى، إن «الشركات الإنجليزية والألمانية ألغت حجوزات الكريسماس بسبب  أحداث العنف التى شهدها قصر الاتحادية». ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]otOI5tIhITg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*توافد المتظاهرون للمشاركة فى فعاليات مليونية "الكارت الأحمر"، بميدان التحرير للمطالبة بإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى ورفض الاستفتاء على الدستور،*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> فضلا *عن انهيار القطاع السياحى، مشيراً إلى أن نسبة التراجع فى الإشغال بلغت 82%، ولن تعود السياحة إلا بعد مرور عام على الأقل.* ....
> *وأضاف أن موسم الأعياد (الكريسماس وبداية العام الجديد) انهار بشكل تام،*


*ياااااااه*
*أنت لسة فاكر يا عم الحاج ؟*
*كفاية عليكوا السياحة الدينية حج وعُمرة*
*تجارة لن تبور الى قيام الساعة !!*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تذكروا هذه*
> *عندما تندلع حرباً أهلية*
> *لن يكون السلفيون طرفاً فيها *​



عندما تندلع حرباً أهلية

خلاص ح يبقى فيه حرب أهلية بجد


----------



## fredyyy (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تذكروا هذه*​
> *عندما تندلع حرباً أهلية*
> *لن يكون السلفيون طرفاً فيها *​


 

*صباح الخير *

*فسِّر ... ولا تُعسر *

.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تصريح من الطب الشرعي عن قتلة شهداء  الاتحادية 
    2012-12-07 12:06:45        






           أكد مصدر مسؤول بمصلحة الطب الشرعي لـ"الوطن" أنه بمجرد إخطارهم بحضور ست  جثث من ضحايا اشتباكات قصر الاتحادية إلى المشرحة اعتقدوا أن مجموعة  البلطجية هم من قتلوا المتظاهرين.      وأضاف المصدر أنه بعد تشريح الجثامين واستخراج عدة طلقات نارية وتحريزها،  كانت المفاجأة أنها طلقات من سلاح آلي وطبنجات 9 مل و8.5 مل، وهذه الأسلحة  لا يستخدمها البلطجية.      وتابع أن عملهم في الطب الشرعي وآلاف الحالات التي شرحوها وخبرتهم في هذا  المجال، كل ذلك يؤكد أن البلطجية يستخدموا السلاح الأبيض أو فرد الخرطوش  محلي الصنع، أما ما قتل الضحايا فهي طلقات من أسلحة نارية متطورة.




​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]r_PrXY3fHLQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



              أكد الدكتور خالد سعيد، المتحدث باسم الجبهة السلفية، أن المليونية التي  كان من المقرر إقامتها أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي لرفض سياسات وسائل  الإعلام، تم تأجيلها إلى أجل غير مسمى، وجاء ذلك القرار بعد خطاب الرئيس  محمد مرسي بالأمس.      وأضاف سعيد أن المليونية تم تأجيلها للسماح للرئيس بالحديث مع القوى  السياسية للوصول لحل للخروج من الأزمة الراهنة، وأن المليونية لم يتم تحديد  وقت آخر لها، مشيرًا إلى أن هذا يتوقف على الأحداث الجارية.




​**
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*كاتبة أسبانية تعليقًا على خطاب الرئيس: الاسم "مرسى" والمهنة "مبارك"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تم  تكثيف تواجد مجندي الأمن المركزي، وقوات الحرس الجمهوري خلف الأسلاك  الشائكة والكتل الخرسانية، وفي محيط القصر الرئاسي، قبل  لمليونية "الكارت  الأحمر" التي دعت إليها القوى السياسية.*


*مصراوي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​ 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت  صفحة الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل تعديلا لموعد حشد تابعيها وأنصار الشيخ حازم  ليكون فى تمام الساعة الثالثة عصر اليوم، الجمعة، كما طالبت بنشر الموعد  المعدل على أوسع نطاق فى محاولة لحشد أكبر عدد ممكن من أنصارها.*

*وقالت  الصفحة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، " عاجل: الميعاد الثالثة  عصرا.. مهما سمعتم عن تراجعات فإن موعد الحشد اليوم أمام مدينة الإنتاج  الإعلامى قائم بلا تردد وبكل قوة ولكنه أصبح الثالثة عصرا.. انشر بسرعة على  أوسع نطاق".*

*وكان  عدد من أنصار التيارات الإسلامية قد أعلنت حشدها أمام مدينة الإنتاج  الإعلامى للضغط على الإعلاميين ومقدمى برامج التوك شو، لاعتراضهم على أداء  الإعلاميين.*




​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*احباط محاولة التعدى على سيارة ترحيلات أثناء التحقيق فى احداث الاتحادية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اليوم السابع: حسن نافعة: الأغلبية الصامتة سوف تتبنى موقفا حاسما خلال الأيام القادمة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*صدى البلد: واشنطن بوست: مرسي يصر على قراره "من وراء الدبابات"*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*







دعا  الدكتور علاء الأسواني، الكاتب والراوائي، القوى السياسية لعدم تلبية دعوة  الرئيس للحوار، والمقرر السبت المقبل، تزامنا مع انطلاق الاستفتاء على  الدستور للمصريين في الخارج، مؤكداً أنه اكتشف أن الحوارات «طريقة إخوانية  لامتصاص غضب المعارضين».
ووجه رسالة، الجمعة، في حسابه على «تويتر»  إلى خيرت الشاطر، الذي وصفه بـ«رئيس رئيس مصر» قائلاً له: «فرق كبير بين  جماعة سرية وأكبر دولة عربية، لا معنى لأي حوار قبل إلغاء الإعلان  الديكتاتوري والدستور اللقيط»، مشيراً إلى أنه سبق وأن اعتذر عن الذهاب  للتحاور مع الرئيس، لأنه اكتشف أنها «طريقة إخوانية لامتصاص غضب المعارضين،  والتقاط الصور التذكارية معهم».
كما هاجم «الأسواني» أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  قائلاً: «الذين يتسابقون لتلبيس مرشد الإخوان الحذاء، عليهم أن يدركوا أنهم  يهدرون كرامتهم قبل أن يتحدثوا عن الثورة. ما يفعله الشاطر بكم لن يفعله  بنا»، مضيفاً: «أسأل أي إخواني يزعم أنه متدين، اتركوا الإسلام جانبا، هل  من الرجولة أن تختطفوا البنات وتعذبوهن. هل هذا ماتعلمتموه من المرشد. أين  ضمائركم».
واختتم، داعياً المصريين لمشاهدة توثيق «مذبحة  الاتحادية» وما كان بها من «سحل، وضرب رصاص، وتعذيب البنات»، قائلاً: «سيظل  تعذيب بنات مصر على ايدي من يدعون التدين، عار يلاحق الإخوان المسلمين إلى  الأبد. هل ترتكبون جرائمكم ثم تتوضئون للصلاة. ألا تخشون الله»، ومعلّقاً  «لن تفلتوا من الحساب أيها الإخوان»




المصري اليوم
* 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*
*المحامي  الحقوقي مالك عدلي (الذي يحضر الآن التحقيقات مع ضحايا ميليشيات مرسي  بنيابة مصر الجديدة): علاء 12 سنة … أحد البلطجية اللي مرسي بيتكلم عنهم  نام علشان هو بي**نام بدري وسقعان وتايه من أهله وصحيناه بالعافيه
 ده بلطجى؟؟؟؟ طفل مثل هذا يحتجز فى النيابة؟؟؟!!! مفيش كلام بجد استطيع ان اقوله
* *
 الثورة .. مستمرة .. عاشت مصر*


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت مصادر للـ"اليوم السابع" أن جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، ستصدر بيانا بعد قليل تعلن فيه رفضها دعوة الرئيس محمد مرسى للحوار غدا السبت،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*حضر حمدين صباحى المرشح السابق لانتخابات الرئاسة، ظهر اليوم الجمعة، لميدان التحرير وسط المئات من المتظاهرين.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتبرت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أن ما يحدث من حرق لمقراتها ومنها المركز  العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين *وراءه أصابع خارجية*.             وقال محمود عزت، نائب المرشد العام للجماعة : "ما يحدث من اعتداء على  مقراتنا وراءه أصابع خارجية تريد لمصر ألا تستقر، ولا تريد لها أي نهضة  مستقبلية"، إلا أنه لم يكشف عن المقصود بتلك الأصابع.             وتابع: "الذي يحدث مخالف لكل الآداب والأعراف وتقاليد الشعب المصري  المعروفة".             وأضاف عزت: "من يقوم بتلك الجرائم صنفان: صنف مدرب على عمليات التخريب  والمؤامرات والإفساد، وصنف يتحرك بدافع المال عبر شرائه أو الخصومة  السياسية"، مشددا على أن الخسارة في النهاية تقع على مصر كلها.             واستدرك نائب مرشد جماعة الإخوان بقوله: "نحن قادرون على منع هذه الجرائم،  ونستطيع أن نقطع يد من يمد يده، ونحن لم نفعل ذلك حتى الآن، ونقول لمن  يقفون وراء هؤلاء اتقوا الله في وطنكم ونحن سنظل نتصرف بانتماء لهذا  البلد".             واقتحم حوالي 3500 متظاهر مساء أمس الخميس مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  الرئيسي بحي المقطم جنوب شرق القاهرة، وحطموا بعض الواجهات الزجاجية داخل  المقر، واستولوا على الأثاث الخشبي الموجود بداخله وإشعال النيران فيه خارج  المقر، كما تم حرق عدد آخر من مقرات الجماعة وحزبها في بعض مدن ومحافظات  مصر.             وأدانت بعض القوى السياسية حرق مقرات الجماعة، فيما لم تعلن أي جهة  مسئوليتها في ظل أجواء متوترة بشكل غير مسبوق بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس  محمد مرسي الذي رشحته جماعة الإخوان للرئاسة.             وفي بيان صحفي للجماعة وصفت مهاجمة مقرها في المقطم مساء أمس بأنهم هجوم  "إرهابي"، محملة وزير الداخلية، أحمد جمال الدين، المسئولية، ولفتت إلى أن  أفراد الشرطة انسحبوا بعد حضور من نفذوا الاقتحام، والذين وصفهم البيان  بـ"المخربين" و"البلطجية"، أي الخارجين عن القانون.




​
***************
الف حمد الله علي سلامه الوصول 
**وصلت الي الاراضي المصريه امس الاصابع الخارجيه ممسكه بالقله المندسه 

**وقد اعلنت حضرتها ان الاجنده الخارجيه مشغوله شويه 
**واول ما تفضي " هتسلت ايدها وتنها جايه **"

وبعوده الايام من فتره مسمعناش الالفاظ دي *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



عبد  الله حمل رقم 12001 لسنة 2012 يدعوه فيه الى البدء بإتخاذ إجراءات رفع  الحصانة القضائية عن المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادي قضاة مصر وذلك بعرض  الأمر على مجلس القضاء الأعلى لبدء التحقيق معه واستجوابه فى خمس جرائم هى  كما ذكرها في الانذار ، تحريض الجيش على الخروج عن طاعة الرئيس ، والتحريض  على عدم تنفيذ القوانين ، وإهانة رئيس الجمهورية ، وإهانة الجيش ، وإهانة  مجلس الشعب.​ 
واوضح  المحامي شريف جادالله ان هذه الجرائم تضمنها البلاغين رقم 3247 لسنة 2012  عرائض محامى عام أول الأسكندرية ، و2688 لسنة 2012 إدارى العطارين ، وهى  الجرائم التى أسقطت هيبة الرئيس ومجلس الشعب حسب قوله . وأضاف جاد الله أن  النيابة العامة بدأت تحقيق هذين البلاغين بالفعل ، وأستمعت لاقواله حيث قدم  فيهما الدليل الدامغ ضد المستشار أحمد الزند والمتمثل فى أحاديثه المنطوية  على هذه الجرائم بالصوت والصورة ، لافتا أن أستدعاء المستشار أحمد الزند  للتحقيق معه تمهيدا لإحالته للمحاكمة الجنائية يتوقف على عرض الأمر على  مجلس القضاء الأعلى. وفى ذات السياق طالب جاد الله من النائب العام تشكيل  لجنة من الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات لفحص ماليات نادى قضاة مصر والذى يرأسه  المستشارالزند ، مبينا ان هذا الامر ليس على سبيل التشكيك ولكن أنطلاقا من  مبدأ الشفافية ، وأن نادى القضاة لم يزل خاضعا للدولة ، وليس دولة داخل  دولة|​ 



​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزير العدل: الرئيس مستعد لتأجيل الاستفتاء شريطة اتفاق القوى السياسية *


 
 

                         الجمعة 07.12.2012 - 10:42 ص 








                                              المستشار احمد مكي وزير العدل 

             كتب محمود مكاوي          
          قال المستشار أحمد مكي، وزير العدل، إن  "خطاب الرئيس رسالة فيها قدر من الاستجابة بشأن الإعلان الدستوري، وإنه  وافق على إلغاء المادة السادسة من الإعلان الدستوري"، موضحا أنه "في حديثه  مع الرئيس وجد فيه استجابة لكل الأمور التي تؤدي إلى حقن الدماء، بما فيها  تأجيل الاستفتاء، ولو اتفقت القوى السياسية على تأجيله شهرين أو ثلاثة  سيتم".

وأضاف وزير العدل أنه "إذا اتفقت القوى السياسية  فسيتم الاتفاق على النصوص  مقدما، وهناك حل آخر بأن يجري الاستفتاء في  موعده ثم نبحث طريقة تغيير  المواد، والرئيس أيضا موافق على ذلك الحل".

وأوضح مكي، في مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامية مني الشاذلي علي قناة "mbc مصر"  أنه "تم استطلاع رأي القوى السياسية عبر وسطاء، ولاتوجد إجابة إلي الآن،  وإذا تم التوافق بين الفصائل المختلفة سيعرض الاتفاق على المحكمة الدستورية  ورئيس محكمة النقض وقضايا الدولة، وفكر الرئيس في دعوتهم إلي اجتماع  السبت، ولكن رأينا أنه لايصح أن يشاركوا في اجتماع سياسي".

وأكد أن "الرئيس لم يعلن ذلك في خطابه، نظرا لأنهم مازلوا يستطلعوا رأي  السياسيين حتى لا يخالف قرار تأجيل الاستفتاء الإعلان الدستوري الصادر في  30 مارس، وسيتجاوز عن ذلك عند اتفاق جميع القوي الوطنية"، مؤكدا أن "الكرة  في ملعب السياسيين، ولدينا عدة حلول"، مضيفا أن "موعد الاستفتاء ميعاد  تنظيمي، وإذا اتفقت الأمة على أمر فهو شرعي".


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*البلتاجي:ما حدث أمام "الاتحادية" بلطجة سياسية..وأدعو المعارضين للجلوس للحوار دون شروط*


 
 

                         الجمعة 07.12.2012 - 10:15 ص 






 


                  دعا الدكتور محمد البلتاجي أمين حزب  الحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة ورئيس لجنة الحوار المجتمعي بالجمعية التأسيسية  للدستور القوى السياسية إلى الجلوس على مائدة الحوار ونبذ العنف وتغليب  المصلحة العليا للبلاد.

ووصف البلتاجي ـ في تصريح لصحيفة "السبيل" الأردنية نشرته في عددها الصادر  اليوم الجمعة ـ ما حدث أمام قصر الاتحادية بضاحية مصر الجديدة أمس الأول  الأربعاء بـ"البلطجة السياسية"، متسائلا "كيف يستقوي من يتشدقون  بالديمقراطية بالخرطوش والرصاص الحي وزجاجات المولوتوف على معارضيهم  السياسيين؟".

وأضاف  "يجب على الأطراف المعارضة لسياسات الرئيس أن تجلس للحوار دون وضع  شروط  مسبقة تعرقل عملية الحوار، وأن تتماشى مع أخلاقيات اللعبة السياسية  التي  تتضمن الاحتكام إلى الإرادة الشعبية وإلى صناديق الانتخابات وليس إلى  البلطجة وقوة السلاح".

وأكد  البلتاجي وجود مؤامرة على الوطن، وأن المشهد يحتوي على مكونات عديدة  ليست  كلها ثورية،وأن كل الاحترام والتقدير للقطاع الثوري المحتج والذي  يعبر عن  رأيه بثورية.

ولفت إلى أن المشهد الحالي يدعو إلى القلق، وأن طلب بعض قوى المعارضة  بإعادة الانتخابات الرئاسية بعد الدستور الجديد شريطة الموافقة على الدستور  هو ما يفسر سر محاولات الانقلاب على الشرعية الذي لن نسمح به.

وأوضح البلتاجي أن بعض القوى الوطنية  الثورية والسياسية والشعبية لديها ما  يدعو إلى القلق .. مؤكدا حقها في هذا  القلق، وحقها أن تتظاهر في أي مكان  مع الاحتفاظ بسلمية تظاهرها.

وقال البلتاجي "إن التيار الإسلامي خرج في مسيرات ووصل عدد المتظاهرين فيها  أكثر من مليوني متظاهر، وبالرغم من هذا العدد الهائل إلا أنهم حافظوا على  سلمية تظاهرهم، حتى الذين ذهبوا إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا يوم الإثنين  الماضي
للتظاهر لم يرموا زجاجات المولوتوف ولم يقتلوا معارضيهم ولم يعطلوا سير العمل".


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهتافات من الجامع الأزهر الآن أثناء دخول جثامين ضحايا الإخوان .. "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا اسلام" #ENN
*





* علي اساس انهم ماتو في غزوه أحد*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*«بثينة كامل» لـ «الإخوان»: حنوريكم الغضب*

2012-12-07 10:49:57




الإعلامية بثينة كامل​





* متابعة – خالد الريس:
طالبت الإعلامية و الناشطة السياسية بثينة كامل من من لا  يستطيع النزول في المظاهرات و المسيرات اليوم الجمعة، بزيارة المصابين من  أحداث "الاتحادية" في المستشفيات.

وأضافت خلال تغريدة لهها علي موقع التدوينات القصيرة  «تويتر»: "يا تكون مصري يا تكون إخواني مشروعين متضادين متصادمين ونقيضين  أحسم موقفك".

كما أبرزت تصريح سابق لأحدي القيادات الأخوانية التي لم  يستبعد فيها صدور أمر باعتقال الدكتور محمد البرادعي مؤسس حزب الدستور، و  قالت مشيرة كلامها لجماعة الأخوان: " خليهم يتفضحوا ما هما مستقويين بماما  أمريكا بس، والله مصر أهم"، مضيفة: " حنوريهم الغضب...حنعلمهم الأدب".




المحيط*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* كاريكاتير لـ كارلوس لاتوف 

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* شاهد ماذا يقول صاحب نبوءة سقوط مبارك عن مرسى  

    9:54 ص   geso    

*
*
خطابات الرئيس.. هل تنجح فى لم الشمل
تشتعل الدنيا أمام وحول قصر الاتحادية، بينما أعصاب الرئيس محمد مرسى تحت  السيطرة، فالرئيس «المنتخب» لديه منطق آخر فى النظر إلى الأمور، يستند على  أن «لديه معلومات أكثر منك» كما قال لمراسل مجلة «تايم» الذى أجرى معه  حواره الأخير.. وربما كانت المعلومة الأولى التى يؤمن بها الرئيس مرسى أمام  حصار المتظاهرين له فى قصر الاتحادية، هو الوضع البائس لباقى جموع الشعب  التى لن تقوى على مواصلة الثورة. مما سيجعل تلك الثورة من وجهة نظره، ومهما  بلغ عنفها مجرد أمر «مؤقت» مثل سلطاته المؤقتة.
كان صاحب الرأى السابق هو الكاتب البريطانى «جون برادلى» الذى كان من أول  المتنبئين بسقوط مبارك فى كتاب شهير تم منعه فى مصر وقتها وحمل اسم «مصر  على الحافة». ويتوقع برادلى هذه المرة صمود الرئيس المصرى فى وجه الشعب:  «يفهم الرئيس مرسى جيداً أن جموع الشعب المصرى العريضة، هى جموع جائعة  ومنهكة بعد عامين كاملين من الاضطرابات الثورية. هذا شعب لم تعد لديه  الطاقة ولا الإرادة السياسية لكى يستمر فى مظاهرات مماثلة لتلك التى انطلق  فيها ضد نظام مبارك، على الرغم من تصرفاته الديكتاتورية».
صحيفة «ويكلى ستاندارد» الأمريكية قدمت رأياً مشابهاً لبرادلى عندما قالت:  «أمام كل ألف متظاهر فى الشوارع هناك مليون مواطن فى البيوت يريدون نوعاً  من الاستقرار يتيح لهم استمرار وجود الطعام على موائدهم. صحيح أن هذه  الأغلبية الصامتة قد تكون غاضبة من المتظاهرين، إلا أن غضبها يتزايد أيضاً  ضد حكومة الإخوان التى عجزت حتى الآن عن الوفاء بالتزاماتها، ولا تستطيع  حتى الحفاظ على نظافة الشوارع».
وربما يلخص الرئيس مرسى بكلماته سر اطمئنانه إلى الشعب، عندما قال لـ«تايم»  الأمريكية إن كل ما يحدث حالياً من اضطرابات هو أمر طبيعى «لأننا غير  معتادين على الديمقراطية» على حد قوله. غالباً كما لم يكن الشعب «مستعداً»  لها فى عهد الرئيس السابق.
أضف إلى ذلك ما ذكرته صحيفة «ماكلاتشى» السياسية الأمريكية من أن: «مرسى  يثق، أنه على الرغم من كل هذه التظاهرات ضده، فإنه ما زال يتمتع بتأييد  جماعته، وحتى بتأييد من انتخبوه، وهو ما ظهر واضحاً فى حواره مع التليفزيون  المصرى عندما قال: لا يوجد رئيس منتخب مثلى يمكن أن يتخذ قراراً بالقمع،  كما أن الرئيس مرسى لا يرى أنه يتجاوز حدوده، بل إن القضاة هم الذين  يحاولون إقحام أنفسهم فى عملية كتابة الدستور».
وإذا كان شعار «الشعب والجيش إيد واحدة» أحد أهم العوامل التى أسقطت النظام  السابق، فالرئيس مرسى يتعامل الآن مع شعب منهك وجيش يقف على الحياد فى  الأزمة الحالية. صحيفة «كانساس سيتى ستار» قالت إن «مرسى ضمن الجيش إلى صفه  عندما حمى مصالحه الاقتصادية ومنع الرقابة الحكومية على ميزانيته فى  الدستور، كما أن الجيش نفسه فقد شهيته للسلطة أو التدخل فى الإدارة  السياسية للبلاد، بعد تجربته فى إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية السابقة».يظل إذن  العامل الذى «يفترض» أن يشعر الرئيس مرسى بالقلق بسببه، هو تلك المظاهرات  الغاضبة الحاشدة التى وصلت حتى باب قصره فى الاتحادية؛ لكن، وبالعودة إلى  رأى جون برادلى: «صحيح أن القوى المدنية والليبرالية يمكن أن تسبب فوضى  وضجيجاً فى الميادين خاصة التحرير، إلا أن الانتخابات الرئاسية والبرلمانية  أظهرت أنهم لا يتمتعون بالشعبية المطلوبة بين الناس»، وهو أيضاً رأى  «جوشوا ستاشر»، الخبير فى الحركات الإسلامية الذى رأى أن الرئيس مرسى ما  زال مطمئناً لنتيجة الانتخابات القادمة: «إن المهم هنا هو ألا تنجح  المعارضة فى هزيمة الإخوان فى الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة؛ لأنهم لا  يملكون الشبكات التى يمتلكها الإخوان».
ولأن مرسى «مطمئن» لنتيجة الانتخابات، فهو لا يهتم إذن بكل ما ستسفر عنه  المواجهات الحالية فى الشوارع، لأنه هدفه فى النهاية هو إقرار الدستور الذى  يريده، وتنظر الكاتبة البريطانية «جوين داير» إلى ما هو أبعد من نتائج  المواجهات الحالية بين الرئيس والمعارضة عندما تقول فى مقالها المنشور  بمجلة «سبيكتيتور»: «صحيح أن إجراءات مرسى الأخيرة أشعلت المظاهرات فى  الشوارع ضده، ووحدت القوى المدنية فى مواجهة سلطاته، إلا أن هذا لن يكون فى  النهاية كافياً لمنع مرسى من الوصول لهدفه النهائى، ما زالت هناك  الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة التى قد تنتج أغلبية إسلامية، تريد تطبيق  الشريعة وتصطف وراء رئيس يسعى لنفس الهدف، وقد تطالب باستفتاء سيحظى على  الأرجح بموافقة الأغلبية، فى الوقت الذى لا تملك القوى المدنية غير استخدام  الأساليب والوسائل الشرعية والقانونية لإيقاف هذا الأمر».
* *

*
*
أسلوب مرسى فى مناورة القوى المدنية، كان أيضاً محل انتباه المحلل السياسى  طارق رضوان، الباحث فى مجلس أتلانتيك للدراسات السياسية عندما قال: «لم يكن  هناك مخرج من الأزمة التى وضع مرسى نفسه فيها، إما الانسحاب الكامل أو  الهجوم الشامل على معارضيه، وكانت النتيجة المتوقعة من مرسى موقفاً وسطاً  بين الخيارين، فعلى الطريقة الإخوانية المألوفة، سيسعى مرسى أولاً لتهدئة  الموقف، فلو فشلت التهدئة سيلجأ لمحاولة التفاوض مع وجوه المعارضة البارزة،  وسيصل فى النهاية إلى تسوية لا تلغى الإعلان الدستورى لكنها تركز الانتباه  على حل أزمة سلطات الرئيس الواسعة، وبالنظر إلى تحركات مرسى السابقة فى  مواجهة الغضب الشعبى ضد قراراته، تبدو هذه هى النتيجة المنطقية المتوقعة  منه».
لكن، كانت خطورة هذه الأزمة أنها فتحت العيون على السيناريو الأسوأ القادم،  كما يقول طارق رضوان: «إذ إنه من الممكن أن يندفع الإسلاميون طيلة الوقت  فى اتجاه توسيع سلطاتهم فيما بعد، معتمدين على سياسة الصبر والنفس الطويل،  وهو أمر متوقع على الرغم من سوداويته، لو لم تتوحد المعارضة فى تحركاتها  ومبادئها من أجل الرقابة على السلطة»‬.
كلا التقريرين نظر إلى أبعد من الأزمة الحالية، إلى معارضة لا بد أن تفهم  مناورات السلطة معها، ورئيس وصفته صحيفة التليجراف البريطانية بأنه «سيصل  فى النهاية إلى ما يريد».
الوطن
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



 
مرشد الإخوان يخطب في المصلين علي التلفزيون المصري الفاسد في جنازة شهداء الاتحادية. يقتلوا القتيل ويمشوا في جنازته. 

    تويتر​​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QXGlMQoJDYY#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> *المحامي الحقوقي مالك عدلي (الذي يحضر الآن التحقيقات مع ضحايا ميليشيات مرسي بنيابة مصر الجديدة): علاء 12 سنة … أحد البلطجية اللي مرسي بيتكلم عنهم نام علشان هو بي**نام بدري وسقعان وتايه من أهله وصحيناه بالعافيه*
> ...


*معلش ياأستاذ مالك أعذرنى *
*دة لو عايز وكيل النيابة يحتجزوا كان أترمى فى الحبسخانة يا أستاذ وأنت سيد العارفين*
*أو أترمى فى حجز ( المباحث )*
*واضح من نومته أنه صعب على وكيل النيابة وسابه ينام فى مكتبه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحمد خيرى: أنا متفائل.. واليوم يوم الحسم وساعة النصر قريبة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل خروج مسيرة من مصطفى محمود شاهد الهتافات الان
* *2012-12-07 12:54:41​* *





* *عاجل: خروج مسيرة من مصطفى محمود ...والهتافات "الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام" ،،، "يا أهالينا انضموا لينا .. الحرية لينا وليكم" ،، ​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*"موسى": حذرت من أى دستور أو إعلان دستورى لا يتقبله الشعب*

  الجمعة، 7 ديسمبر  2012 - 11:42





عمرو موسى 
قال عمرو موسى، عضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى ورئيس حزب المؤتمر،   والمرشح السابق فى انتخابات الرئاسة، عبر حسابه الشخصى على التواصل   الاجتماعى "تويتر"، إن المواجهات التى وقعت أمام الاتحادية هى جريمة   مكتملة، لابد أن يحاسب مقترفها، ولا يمكن لأى حوار أن يبدأ أو ينجح ودم   الشهداء فى الشوارع يسيل.
 
وأشار موسى إلى أن عصمة دماء المصريين هى ضمان شرعية واستمرار أى نظام،   مشيرا إلى أنه حذر من أى دستور أو إعلان دستورى ما لم يتقبلهما الشعب.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صحيفة فرنسية تعليقا على الاوضاع بمصر الان
*2012-12-07 12:55:40*​





كتبت  صحيفة "لو فيجارو" الفرنسية اليوم /الجمعة/ أن الدول الغربية وبلدان  الجوار تخشى من أن تتسبب المظاهرات التى تجوب القاهرة فى حالة من عدم  الإستقرار " من شأنها أن تقوض التوازنات الإقليمية".​

وتحت  عنوان "الوضع فى مصر يحيي مخاوف الغرب"..أشارت الصحيفة فى تحليلها للأوضاع  الجارية فى مصر - إلى أن المجتمع الدولى بأسره تابع عن كثب الاشتباكات  التى وقعت أمس الأول /الأربعاء/ بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس محمد مرسي في مصر  "ويشعر بالقلق إزاء عدم الاستقرار في هذا البلد التي تقوم بدور مركزي في  الشرق الأوسط".​

واستشهدت "لوفيجارو" بما دعت إليه كل من واشنطن ولندن وباريس، وعواصم أخرى من ضرورة "ضبط النفس" و "الحوار" بين كافة الأطراف فى مصر.​

ونقلت  الصحيفة الفرنسية عن عدد من المحللين الغربيين قولهم أن تمسك الرئيس  المصري بالإعلان الدستور الذى يوسع "بشكل مؤقت" صلاحياته "يراهن على تعبئة  المعارضة لتبلغ حدها الأقصى".​

كما  أكد المحللون وبحسب الصحيفة انه إذا سارت الأمور على مايرام حتى الموعد  النهائي المقرر للتصويت على مشروع الدستور في منتصف ديسمبر الجارى، وإذا  تمت الموافقة على مسودة الدستور "فإن الرئيس مرسى سيقول فى هذه الحالة أنه  سلك الطريق الصحيح للإختيار".​

واعتبر  المحللون الغربيون أن هذا الرهان "الخطير" لايزال قادرا على توسيع رقعة  العنف على ضوء ما شهدته القاهرة ليلة الأربعاء/الخميس الماضيين من مواجهات  أدت على الأقل إلى مقتل خمسة أشخاص.​

واعتبرت  "لوفيجارو" أن الغربيين يخشون من أن جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين" يحكمون  قبضتهم على الدولة (مصر) التى تقع في قلب العالم العربى..موضحة أن هذه  الأزمة تؤكد عزم الرئيس محمد مرسي على تعزيز سيطرة "الإخوان" على المجتمع  المصري باسم الإسلام.​

وأشارت  "لوفيجارو" إلى أن أحد علامات الاستفهام الكبيرة يبقى موقف الجيش المصري  الذي لعب دورا منذ عهد الرئيس الأسبق الراحل جمال عبد الناصر..معتبرة أن  التزام الجيش المصري والذى عبر عنه أمس /الخميس/ بعدم استخدام القوة ضد  المتظاهرين "يمكن أن يعكس شكلا من أشكال التوازن " بين جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين والجيش، ويضفى نوعا من الطمأنة بالنسبة لشركاء مصر مما سيكون  وبالتأكيد موضع ترحيب.​

وذكرت  الصحيفة الفرنسية أن القوة السياسية المتنامية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  والتى عكستها أحداث القاهرة الأخيرة، يحمل أيضا تهديدات إقليمية قوية "حيث  تتحول الأنظار إلى سيناء".​






​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل بيان رسمي صادر من حمدين صباحي:


بيان هام حول واقعة منع حمدين صباحى من الظهور فى قناة CBC :

(قُلْ لَنْ يُصِيبنَا إِلَّا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّه لَنَا وَعَلَى اللَّه فَلْيَتَوَكَّلْ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ)

عقب دقائق قليلة من انتهاء خطاب د. محمد مرسى الذى تحدث فيه عن الديمقراطية وعن دعوته للحوار الوطنى يوم السبت المقبل ، فوجئنا باعلان الاعلامى خيرى رمضان على الهواء مباشرة عن قراره بتقديم استقالته بسبب قرار ادارة قناة CBC بمنع ظهورى على شاشة القناة ، وهو ما اتضح أنه جاء نتيجة تعليمات وصلت إلى حد التهديد من جهات سيادية.

إن هذه الواقعة تثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن ادعاءات الديمقراطية التى تحدث عنها د. مرسى فى خطابه ، ودعوته للحوار مع القوى الوطنية والمعارضة قد ضربت فى مقتل ، بتقييد حرية الاعلام وحرية التعبير عن الرأى ومنع المعارضين لسياساته وقراراته من مخاطبة جماهير شعبنا العظيم ، خاصة وأنها ليست الواقعة الأولى فى نهج السلطة الحاكمة فى محاولة محاصرة الحريات العامة ووسائل الاعلام وتقييدها .

يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذى ترددت فيه أنباء غير مؤكدة قبل مغادرتى لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى عن احتمالات توجه قوة أمنية لاحتجازى ، وهو ما لا أعرف مدى صحته ودقته .

إننى أؤكد أن الحديث الآن عن حوار ، فى ظل سقوط شهداء ومصابين وسيل دماء المصريين فى الشوارع ، بسبب ممارسة البلطجة والاعتداء على معتصمين سلميين ، ومحاولة ارهاب المصريين وكبت حرياتهم وقمع آرائهم ، وفى ظل استمرار سياسة العناد فى مواجهة مطالب وطنية مشروعة وغضب شعبى حقيقى ، هى دعوة غير جدية وغير ذات جدوى ، فى ظل استمرار تمسك د. مرسى بعدم سحب اعلانه الدستورى الذى يخلق ديكتاتورية جديدة فى البلاد ، وتمسكه بالدعوة لاستفتاء على مشروع دستور غير توافقى بعكس تعهده السابق .

إن الشرعية دائما تتحقق وتتأكد برضا الجماهير وبالتوافق الوطنى ، وهو ما يبتعد عنه يوما بعد الآخر د. مرسي ، الذى يصر على أن يضع نفسه وسلطته فى مواجهة جماهير الشعب المصرى ، ويصر على أن يحصر نفسه كرئيس لجماعة الاخوان وحزبها ، ولا يستطيع أن يتقدم ليكون رئيسا لكل المصريين .

إن صوت جماهير الشعب المصرى الهادر على مدار الأسبوعين الماضيين ، الذى أكد بمسيراته ومظاهراته السلمية ، واحتشاده فى ميدان التحرير وميادين الثورة وأمام قصر الاتحادية ، هو رسالة واضحة أن الثورة لا تزال حية ، وقادرة على استكمال مسيرتها ، وأن الثورة ستستمر وستنتصر .

كل الإيمان بالله .. كل اليقين فى الشعب .. والنصر للثورة .

حمدين صباح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد أبو حامد على تويتر: الأزهر الأن / إقتل القتيل و إمشي في جنازته - تزوير وعي الناس بالباطل - ليس لها من دون الله كاشفة​ 



​
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*صاحب نبوءة سقوط «مبارك» يكشف سر صمود «مرسى» فى مواجهة الثورة الثانية*

*«ويكلى ستاندارد»: أمام كل ألف متظاهر هناك مليون مواطن فى البيوت يريدون الطعام على موائدهم**كتب : يسرا زهرانالجمعة 07-12-2012 09:26*
*طباعة** http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/91467#*

*



خطابات الرئيس.. هل تنجح فى لم الشمل​**تشتعل الدنيا أمام وحول قصر الاتحادية، بينما أعصاب الرئيس محمد مرسى تحت السيطرة، فالرئيس «المنتخب» لديه منطق آخر فى النظر إلى الأمور، يستند على أن «لديه معلومات أكثر منك» كما قال لمراسل مجلة «تايم» الذى أجرى معه حواره الأخير.. وربما كانت المعلومة الأولى التى يؤمن بها الرئيس مرسى أمام حصار المتظاهرين له فى قصر الاتحادية، هو الوضع البائس لباقى جموع الشعب التى لن تقوى على مواصلة الثورة. مما سيجعل تلك الثورة من وجهة نظره، ومهما بلغ عنفها مجرد أمر «مؤقت» مثل سلطاته المؤقتة.*
*كان صاحب الرأى السابق هو الكاتب البريطانى «جون برادلى» الذى كان من أول المتنبئين بسقوط مبارك فى كتاب شهير تم منعه فى مصر وقتها وحمل اسم «مصر على الحافة». ويتوقع برادلى هذه المرة صمود الرئيس المصرى فى وجه الشعب: «يفهم الرئيس مرسى جيداً أن جموع الشعب المصرى العريضة، هى جموع جائعة ومنهكة بعد عامين كاملين من الاضطرابات الثورية. هذا شعب لم تعد لديه الطاقة ولا الإرادة السياسية لكى يستمر فى مظاهرات مماثلة لتلك التى انطلق فيها ضد نظام مبارك، على الرغم من تصرفاته الديكتاتورية».*
*صحيفة «ويكلى ستاندارد» الأمريكية قدمت رأياً مشابهاً لبرادلى عندما قالت: «أمام كل ألف متظاهر فى الشوارع هناك مليون مواطن فى البيوت يريدون نوعاً من الاستقرار يتيح لهم استمرار وجود الطعام على موائدهم. صحيح أن هذه الأغلبية الصامتة قد تكون غاضبة من المتظاهرين، إلا أن غضبها يتزايد أيضاً ضد حكومة الإخوان التى عجزت حتى الآن عن الوفاء بالتزاماتها، ولا تستطيع حتى الحفاظ على نظافة الشوارع».*
*وربما يلخص الرئيس مرسى بكلماته سر اطمئنانه إلى الشعب، عندما قال لـ«تايم» الأمريكية إن كل ما يحدث حالياً من اضطرابات هو أمر طبيعى «لأننا غير معتادين على الديمقراطية» على حد قوله. غالباً كما لم يكن الشعب «مستعداً» لها فى عهد الرئيس السابق.*
*أضف إلى ذلك ما ذكرته صحيفة «ماكلاتشى» السياسية الأمريكية من أن: «مرسى يثق، أنه على الرغم من كل هذه التظاهرات ضده، فإنه ما زال يتمتع بتأييد جماعته، وحتى بتأييد من انتخبوه، وهو ما ظهر واضحاً فى حواره مع التليفزيون المصرى عندما قال: لا يوجد رئيس منتخب مثلى يمكن أن يتخذ قراراً بالقمع، كما أن الرئيس مرسى لا يرى أنه يتجاوز حدوده، بل إن القضاة هم الذين يحاولون إقحام أنفسهم فى عملية كتابة الدستور».*
*وإذا كان شعار «الشعب والجيش إيد واحدة» أحد أهم العوامل التى أسقطت النظام السابق، فالرئيس مرسى يتعامل الآن مع شعب منهك وجيش يقف على الحياد فى الأزمة الحالية. صحيفة «كانساس سيتى ستار» قالت إن «مرسى ضمن الجيش إلى صفه عندما حمى مصالحه الاقتصادية ومنع الرقابة الحكومية على ميزانيته فى الدستور، كما أن الجيش نفسه فقد شهيته للسلطة أو التدخل فى الإدارة السياسية للبلاد، بعد تجربته فى إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية السابقة».يظل إذن العامل الذى «يفترض» أن يشعر الرئيس مرسى بالقلق بسببه، هو تلك المظاهرات الغاضبة الحاشدة التى وصلت حتى باب قصره فى الاتحادية؛ لكن، وبالعودة إلى رأى جون برادلى: «صحيح أن القوى المدنية والليبرالية يمكن أن تسبب فوضى وضجيجاً فى الميادين خاصة التحرير، إلا أن الانتخابات الرئاسية والبرلمانية أظهرت أنهم لا يتمتعون بالشعبية المطلوبة بين الناس»، وهو أيضاً رأى «جوشوا ستاشر»، الخبير فى الحركات الإسلامية الذى رأى أن الرئيس مرسى ما زال مطمئناً لنتيجة الانتخابات القادمة: «إن المهم هنا هو ألا تنجح المعارضة فى هزيمة الإخوان فى الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة؛ لأنهم لا يملكون الشبكات التى يمتلكها الإخوان».*
*ولأن مرسى «مطمئن» لنتيجة الانتخابات، فهو لا يهتم إذن بكل ما ستسفر عنه المواجهات الحالية فى الشوارع، لأنه هدفه فى النهاية هو إقرار الدستور الذى يريده، وتنظر الكاتبة البريطانية «جوين داير» إلى ما هو أبعد من نتائج المواجهات الحالية بين الرئيس والمعارضة عندما تقول فى مقالها المنشور بمجلة «سبيكتيتور»: «صحيح أن إجراءات مرسى الأخيرة أشعلت المظاهرات فى الشوارع ضده، ووحدت القوى المدنية فى مواجهة سلطاته، إلا أن هذا لن يكون فى النهاية كافياً لمنع مرسى من الوصول لهدفه النهائى، ما زالت هناك الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة التى قد تنتج أغلبية إسلامية، تريد تطبيق الشريعة وتصطف وراء رئيس يسعى لنفس الهدف، وقد تطالب باستفتاء سيحظى على الأرجح بموافقة الأغلبية، فى الوقت الذى لا تملك القوى المدنية غير استخدام الأساليب والوسائل الشرعية والقانونية لإيقاف هذا الأمر».*
*أسلوب مرسى فى مناورة القوى المدنية، كان أيضاً محل انتباه المحلل السياسى طارق رضوان، الباحث فى مجلس أتلانتيك للدراسات السياسية عندما قال: «لم يكن هناك مخرج من الأزمة التى وضع مرسى نفسه فيها، إما الانسحاب الكامل أو الهجوم الشامل على معارضيه، وكانت النتيجة المتوقعة من مرسى موقفاً وسطاً بين الخيارين، فعلى الطريقة الإخوانية المألوفة، سيسعى مرسى أولاً لتهدئة الموقف، فلو فشلت التهدئة سيلجأ لمحاولة التفاوض مع وجوه المعارضة البارزة، وسيصل فى النهاية إلى تسوية لا تلغى الإعلان الدستورى لكنها تركز الانتباه على حل أزمة سلطات الرئيس الواسعة، وبالنظر إلى تحركات مرسى السابقة فى مواجهة الغضب الشعبى ضد قراراته، تبدو هذه هى النتيجة المنطقية المتوقعة منه».*
*لكن، كانت خطورة هذه الأزمة أنها فتحت العيون على السيناريو الأسوأ القادم، كما يقول طارق رضوان: «إذ إنه من الممكن أن يندفع الإسلاميون طيلة الوقت فى اتجاه توسيع سلطاتهم فيما بعد، معتمدين على سياسة الصبر والنفس الطويل، وهو أمر متوقع على الرغم من سوداويته، لو لم تتوحد المعارضة فى تحركاتها ومبادئها من أجل الرقابة على السلطة»‬.*
*كلا التقريرين نظر إلى أبعد من الأزمة الحالية، إلى معارضة لا بد أن تفهم مناورات السلطة معها، ورئيس وصفته صحيفة التليجراف البريطانية بأنه «سيصل فى النهاية إلى ما يريد».*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*«صباحى» يصل التحرير للمشاركة بـ «الإنذار الأخير»*

2012-12-07 12:54:33


​





*محيط - القسم السياسى:
وصل منذ قليل لميدان التحرير حمدين صباحى المرشح الرئاسى السابق ومؤسس حزب التيار الشعبى وسط حشد من مؤيديه.

وتوجه حمدين الى مسجد عمر مكرم لأداء صلاة الجمعة  حيث يؤم  المصليين الشيخ "عبد الله ناصر" من شيوخ الأزهر، ثم توجه بعد ذلك الي  الميدان.

وبدأ المئات يتوافدون على التحرير لصلاة الجمعة والمشاركة  فى مليونية " الإنذار الأخير " التى دعت اليها العديد من الحركات الثورية  والقوى والأحزاب السياسية إعتراضاً منها على سياسة الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس  الجمهورية فى الحكم ورفضاً لإعلانه الدستورى وللإستفتاء على الدستور المزمع  اجرائه منتصف الشهر.




المحيط*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

خلصنا نيابه خمسه ونص الصبح , حوالى 150 شخص بدأ من سن 12 سنه فوق الستين كانوا معروضين عالنيابه , شفت اثار التقوى والرحمه اللى قلوب جماعة الاخوان على اجساد الشباب والشيوخ والاطفال , تقوى السكاكين والشوم التى تترك الجسد حيا بالكاد بعد ان تفتك باعضائه , بعض العروضين عاجز عن الكلام , معظمهم يسنده جنود الامن لأنه غير قادر عل​ى المشى , الشاش الدامى يغطى جميع الاجساد والوجوه ,استخدم الجلادون اصحاب اللحى كل وسائل الاهانة والتنكيل باسراهم وعاملوهم كأنهم يهود خيبر - اللى اصطلحوا معاها فى الاخر - , الاخوات رحيمات القلب اشتركوا فى البصق على وجوهنا وضربنا بالاحذية , الاندساس والخطف كان احد وسائل تقوى الاخوان , سرقة امتعة اسراهم كانت مباحه , الاعتداء الحقير على اسرى عزل كان شرعيا , اجبار الاسرى على الاعتراف تحت وطأة الضرب بأنهم - فلول - كان هدفهم المقدس رأيت من اثار رحمة الجماعه ما لم اراه من عنف مبارك , المضحك انهم قدمو بعض العصى ومطوه قرن غزال واحده وطبنجه بايظه واحده واربعة اسياخ حديد مع المتظاهرين ... بس بتوع مين ؟ بتوعهم كلهم , يعنى مثلا كل الف متظاهر شايلين سيخ حديد واحد ... اه والله , وكلهم شايلين مطوه واحده , وطبنجه واحده بيلقفوها لبعض على امتدا كل مصر الجديده وحليفه المأمون ............ مسخره .... والسخيف بقى محامين اخوان جايين ..... يكونوش عايزين ينسبوا المقبوض عليهم كمان للجماعه بعد ماسرقوا جثث وهوية الشهدا بنطاعه غريبه .... الناس مكانتش طايقاهم وقولهم امشوا احسن ... ليا بعض المحامين منهم معارف , مقدرتش ابص فى وشهم ولا اسلم عليهم .... ايدهم اتعاصت دم اصحابى .... الاخوان احقر واوطى مخلوقات العالم ...... والدليل منقوش بخطوط دم كتييييير وارواح بريئه , الاسلام اكيد برئ من الخنازير دى , اعرف الاسلام كويس مع انى مش متدين , بس لا هاعرف ولا هاقبل اللى يجى يقتل برئ باسم الدين ودفاعا عن حكم امثال مرسى او البولكيمى او صفوت او حازم او اى خنزير متعطش لدمنا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



           بعنوان "مرة أخرى لا يوجد هدوء في مصر"، قالت إذاعة الجيش الإسرائيلي في  تقرير لها أمس إن مؤيدي الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي من الإخوان المسلمين  ومعارضيه العلمانيين وشباب الثورة ومؤيدي النظام السابق دخلوا في مواجهات  بالقاهرة.             وذكرت الصحيفة العبرية أن المتظاهرين اعترضوا على الأمر الرئاسي الذي يمنح  مرسي صلاحيات موسعة، وضد الدستور الجديد الذي وفقت أرائهم تعطي أفضلية لكل  من الجيش والمؤسسة الدينية، في الوقت الذي قتل فيه 5 مصريين وأصيب مئات  أخرين".             ولفتت "معاريف" إلى أن المواجهات اشتدت بين مؤيدي الرئيس المصري وبين  معارضيه، من الحركات الليبرالية، مضيفة أن الشرطة لم تقم بقمع الاحتجاجات،  حيثا قام المعسكران بمحاربة بعضهما البعض، الإخوان المسلمين ضد العلمانيي  وشباب الثورة ورجال مبارك، وفي خضم هذه الأحداث تم إضرام الميران في أفرع  حركة الإخوان المسلمين.             وذكرت الصحيفة العبرية أن المتظاهرين احتجوا ضد الدستور الجديد الذي من  المتوقع إجراء استفتاء شعبي عليه، كما احتجوا ضد القرار الرئاسي الذي يمنح  مرسي صلاحيات موسعة.             وأشارت إلى أن 3 من مستشار الرئيس المقربين استقالوا من مناصبهم احتجاجا  على الطريقة التي اختارها مرسي لإدارة الأزمة، والتي نشبت في أعقاب قرار  الرئيس بتوسيع صلاحياته على حساب المنظومة القضائية، ووفقا لهؤلاء  المستشارين فإن الرئيس يتخذ قراراته بنفسه.             وقالت إن مرسي يحاول بث فكرة أن الحياة تسير كالمعتاد، لكن التوتر في  القاهرة يزداد، والجو يتحول تدريجيا إلى وضع قابل للانفجار، مضيفة أن معارض  الرئيس المصري وغالبيتهم من العلمانيين، سينظمون اليوم الجمعة مظاهرة تحت  عنوان "كارت أحمر" و "الإنذار الأخير"، ويطالبون بإلغاء الاستفتاء الشعبي  على الدستور.             وبعنوان "معارضو مرسي : مبارك بلحية" قال موقع "والا" الإخباري العبرية إن  5 مواطنين قتلوا وأصيب المئات خلال أحداث شغب وقعت بين مؤيدي الرئيس  ومعارضيه، الذين يقارن جزء منهم بينه وبين سلفه مبارك.             وأضاف الموقع أن مواجهات قاسية وقعت في القاهرة بين مؤيدي الرئيس مرسي  وبين معارضيه، قتل خلالها 5 أفراد وأصيب مئات أخرين، وبالرغم من ذلك، ساد  الهدوء محيط قصر الاتحادية صباح أمس "الخميس"، بعد أن أرسلت قوات الأمن  للمكان المئات من رجال الشرطة و8 مدرعات بهدف تهدئة الأوضاع.             ولفت "والا" إلى أن غالبية معارضي مرسي يحسبون على الحركات الليبرالية  والعلمانية في مصر، على الرغم من الخلافات بينهم، قرر قادة المعارضة  الاتحاد للتظاهر ضد مرسي والتعبير عن مخاوفهم من تحول مصر لديكتاتورية، ومن  بين سائر قادة المعارضة المتحدين يمكننا أن نجد المرشحين السابقين للرئاسة  عمرو موسى وحمدين صباحي وكذلك المدير العام السابق لوكالة الطاقة الدولية  محمد البرادعي.             وأضافت أنه في ميدان التحرير ما زال مئات المعارضين للرئيس مرسي معتصمين،  منذ حوالي أسبوع ونصف، جزء منهم في الخيم التي نصبت بالميدان، لافتة إلى أن  بالقرب من كل مداخل الميدان تم وضع حواجز وأسلاك شائكة مرتجلة، كما يتواجد  في المكان لجان شعبية أي مندوبي المتظاهرين الذي يقومون بتأمين المنطقة.             وبعنوان "دبابات في القاهرة خوفا من أحداث شغب"، قالت القناة الثانية  بالتليفزيون الإسرائيلي إن بعد 5 شهور من شغله منصبه، احتاج الرئيس المصري  محمد مرسي إلى حماية الجيش خوفا من محاولات السيطرة على القصر الرئاسي،  مضيفة أن دبابات ومدرعات استدعيت منذ ساعات الصباح للقاهرة للمرة الأولى  منذ إجراء الانتخابات، وذلك بعد ليلة عاصفة قتل فيها وأصيب العديد.             وأضافت القناة الإسرائيلية أنه للمرة الأولى منذ صعوده للحكم، تم إرسال  دبابات الجيش المصري لمبنى قصر الرئاسة، وتم تنصيب 3 دبابات ومدرعات بجانب  القصر خوفا من تفاقم أحداث الشغب بالدولة، لافتة إلى أن التطورات على الأرض  جاءت بعد ليلة دامية صعبة، ربما هي الأصعب، منذ اندلاع أحداث الشعب في  العاصمة المصرية ضد قرارات الرئاسة التي أعلنها مرسي ومحاولته فرض دستور  إسلامي جديد.




​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*سامح عاشور: الرئيس مرسى يجب أن يحاكم بما حوكم به مبارك
* *  الجمعة، 7 ديسمبر  2012 - 12:14
* *




سامح عاشور 
* *قال  نقيب المحامين سامح عاشور، إن الرئيس محمد مرسى يجب أن  يحاكم  بما حوكم به الرئيس مبارك، لأنه هو المسئول عن توفير الحماية  للناس، مشيرا  إلى أن تأخر رد فعل الرئيس يعنى أن المشيئة الإلهية ليست مع  الرئيس مرسى،  ومبارك حدث معه نفس الشىء، وعمى عن الحقيقة، وذلك خلال  الصفحة الخاصة له  بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك".
* *



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*  عاجل عن الجنيه المصرى *​ * 2012-12-07 10:25:10        
*​ *





 الجنيه ينخفض لأقل مستوى فى 8 سنوات       أدت الاشتباكات التى شهدها  محيط الاتحادية أمس بين مؤيدى الرئيس مرسى  ومعارضيه لارتفاع قيم عدد كبير  من العملات الأجنبية أمام الجنيه، أبرزها  الدولار الذى بلغ أمس 6.15 جنيه،  مسجلا أعلى مستوياته منذ ثمانى سنوات فى  ديسمبر 2004، مقابل 6.13 جنيه فى  المتوسط خلال الأيام الماضية.       كما تجاوز الجنيه الإسترلينى حاجز  العشرة جنيهات مقابل 9.87 جنيه فى اليوم  السابق وتجاوز الريال حاجز  الـ1.64. كما اقترب الدينار الكويتى من 22  جنيها.       «هناك ما هو أسوأ  إذا استمرت هذه الأوضاع، وأتوقع انخفاضا آخر فى الجنيه  قبل نهاية العام»  وفقا لمحمد الأبيض رئيس شعبة الصرافة الذى لم يستبعد وصول  سعر الدولار لـ  6.25 جنيها قبل نهاية هذا الشهر كما توقعت المجموعة  المالية هيرميس، مشيرا  إلى أن الدولار ارتفع 10 قروش منذ نهاية يونيو  الماضى وانتخاب الرئيس  مرسى «10 قروش أخرى ليست بالكثير»، وكانت هيرميس قد  عدلت توقعاتها للجنيه  بالتراجع إلى 6.25 جنيه مقابل الدولار بنهاية 2012  بدلا من 6.10 جنيه  مقابل الدولار فى وقت سابق.       وأكد الابيض أنه لا يوجد أى عرض للجنيه  فى السوق «لا توجد أى منابع  للدولار من سياحة وغيرها، والخسائر الحادة فى  البورصة تترجم إلى الإحجام عن  شراء الجنيه، والمستثمرون يحضرون أنفسهم  للوقت الذى لا يستطيعون فيه توفير  الدولار»، وأكد الأبيض أن هناك اتجاه  عام للاحتفاظ بالدولار وبيع الجنيه  فى التحويلات البنكية «هناك اتجاه عام  للتحويل للدولار فى التعاملات  البنكية فى معظم البنوك وليس بنكا واحدا،  أما شركات الصرافة فتعانى من ركود  نتيجة تدهور الوضع الأمنى»، وتوقع  الأبيض ألا يستقر سعر الجنيه إلا بعد  استقرار الأوضاع الاقتصادية  والسياسية والأمنية.       وكان البنك المركزى يعتمد فى السابق على التخلى  عن جزء من احتياطى النقد  الأجنبى لدعم سعر الصرف، إلا أن خسارة 21 مليار  دولار من الاحتياطى النقدى  منذ ثورة يناير 2012 ربما تُصعب من مهمة الحفاظ  على سعر العملة.




*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مسيرة "مصطفى محمود" تردد: "النهاردة العصر مرسى بره القصر"​ 



​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أول إنسان على كوكب الأرض يبل صباعه وهو بيقرا من الآيباد!!


نواره نجم
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنعي شباب مصر الذين سقطوا بالأمس أمام قصر الاتحادية .. مكتب إرشاد الإخوان المسلمين ارتكب جريمة تسببت في إراقة الدماء .. المُحَاكمة واجبة. - د. عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارتفاع عدد الدبلوماسيين الرافضين للاستفتاء إلى 260 دبلوماسيا بعد خطاب مرسي​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*التلفزيون المصري: اشتباكات بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم في الإسكندرية​* *



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الوفد يقرر رسميًا مقاطعة الحوار مع الرئيس مرسى​*​*
​*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزير الأعلام الاخواني صلاح عبد المقصود *

يهدد القنوات بسحب تراخيصها نهائيا إذا قاموا بإستضافة أي شخصية من الشخصيات العامة من المعارضة أمثال حمدين صباحي أو محمد البرادعي أو عمرو موسى أو خالد علي ومنعهم من الظهور على شاشات الفضائيات في اي برنامج من برامج كافة القنوات ..

وكان ذلك قد حدث مع الإعلامي محمود سعد أول أمس عندما منعوه من إستضافة الدكتور محمد البرادعي وحدث اليوم مع الإعلامي المحترم والرائع خيري رمضان عندما منعوه من إستضافة حمدين صباحي فتقدم بإستقالته على الهواء مباشرة وأنهى برنامجه قبل موعد نهايته بـ ساعتين ..


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
** تظاهر المئات من المصلين أمام مسجد الجامع الأزهر، عقب  انتهاء صلاة الجنازة على شهداء الاتحادية، مرددين هتافات "حسبى الله ونعم  الوكيل، "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا إسلام"، "اتهنى اتهنى واستنانا على باب  الجنة"، "البرادعى هو الجانى اقتل اقتل اقتل تانى".*

* ووقعت مشادات واشتباكات بين عدد من المصلين المنتمين للجماعة الإسلامية  والمعارضين لهم، خارج المسجد، وكذلك بين عدد من المصلين وأفراد الشرطة، مما  أدى إلى تدخل عدد من المصلين لفض الاشتباكات.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*




    أعلنت حركة شباب 6 إبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية، مقاطعتها لدعوة الرئيس محمد  مرسى، للتحاور مع القوى الوطنية السبت المقبل، رافضة التحاور مع من سالت  على أيديهم دماء المصريين دون القصاص من القتلة، وداعية جميع القوى الوطنية  إلى عدم التحاور، مؤكدة على مشاركتنا اليوم الجمعة، فى مسيرات إلى قصر  الاتحادية فى مليونية الجمعة.
    وأكدت الحركة أن خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى الذى أذيع مساء أمس الخميس، صدمة  وخطاب تزييف الحقائق لمندوب الإخوان فى رئاسة الجمهورية السيد محمد مرسى،  مشيرا إلى أن مرسى قرر أن يكشف عن وجهه الحقيقى، وأن ينحاز لجمــاعته ويصف  معارضيه بالعمــالة والبلطـجة.

    وأضافت الحركة فى بيان أصدرته اليوم الجمعة، أن الرئيس محمد مرسى يبدو أنه  قرأ نفــس الكـتاب الذى قرأه مبارك فى التـعـامل مع المــعارضة، فتـعلم  منه أن المعــارضــين خونة وممولين وبلطجية، وأنهم قلة مندسة، مضيفا أن  التاريخ سيكتب فى صفحاته أن رئيسا تم خلعه، فجاء من بعده رئيسا ليسير على  نفس طريقته.

    وتابع البيان، انتظرنا أن يقول فى خطــابه، إنه لا يريد من أحد أن يأتـى  ليحميه، وأن مؤسـسات الدولـة قــادرة عــلى حماية القصر الجمهورى، ولكننا  شاهدنا رئيسا يدعو المصريين للنزول والتصدى لمن يعارضوه، كما فعل الحزب  الوطنى فى موقعة الجمل، ولكن تحت ستار نصرة الإسلام والانتقام من أعداء  الإسلام، وسمعنا رئيسا يتحدث عن مؤامرة فى حين أن زملائه فى مكتب الإرشاد  يدعون إلى حرب أهلية بدعوة الإخوان للنزول فى أماكن تواجد المعارضة.

    وأضافت الحركة سيشهد الشعب المصرى أن من يتسترون خلف ستار شرع الله سالت  على أيديهم دماء المصريين فى الشهر الحرام، قائلة: يبدو أن مندوب الإخوان  لدى رئاسة الجمهورية "محمد مرسى" قد نسى أن يوم السبت القادم، هو يوم تصويت  المصريين فى الخارج على مشروع الدستور فى نفس اليوم الذى حدد فيه الدعوة  لعمل حوار وطنى مع القوى المعارضة له.






​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*طرد متظاهرى الإخوان من القائد إبراهيم





صورة أرشيفية​*​
*الإسكندرية - أميرة عوض :الجمعة , 07 ديسمبر 2012 13:19*
*طرد  المتظاهرون بساحة القائد إبراهيم بمحطة الرمل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من  المسجد عقب شعائر صلاة الجمعة دون أى مشاجرات أو مشادات بين الطرفين.​​**استجاب  الإخوان إلى الانسحاب من الميدان لتجنب الإصابات وجاءت أنباء عن اتجاه  الثوار إلى قصر رأس التين بمنطقة بحرى تحت شعار سلمية سلمية.​​**
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-BXkxosUp_U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 ديسمبر 2012)

لا كرت احمر ولا اصفر ياثر فيه دول جماعة من البلطجية والارهابين بيتحدوا الشعب المصرى كله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل..الجيش يتسلم"ماسبيرو"ومرسى صلى بمكان مجهول
*​ *الجمعة, 07 ديسمبر 2012 13:12
* *




* *
كتبت – إيمان إبراهيم:
* *إنتشرت قوات الحرس الجمهورى داخل مبنى إتحاد الإذاعة  والتليفزيون "مبنى ماسبيرو" بشكل كامل وأستلمت كل القطاعات الفنية  والإدارية ووحدات البث من الدخل ، ليقوم عناصر الحرس الجمهورى اليوم بإدارة  العمل داخل المبنى، تحسبا لأى تصعيدات قد توجه من قبل التظاهرات التى  تستهدف التوجه إلى مقر مبنى ماسبيرو أمس الجمعة.
فيما قام الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بإداء صلاة الجمعة فى مكان غير  معلوم،و أكدت مصادر أن الرئيس أدى شعائر الصلاة بمكان تواجده لمتابعة  الإحداث ولم يذهب إلى أى مسجد تحسبا من ترقب المتظاهرين له.


الدستور
*​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأ توافد مئات المتظاهرين أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية للمشاركة في المسيرة المتجهه إلى قصر الاتحادية في مليونية "الكارت الأحمر".*

* 	وفور خروج المصلين من ساحة المسجد، تجمع المئات وظلوا يهتفون ضد الإخوان   المسلمين والرئيس محمد مرسي مرددين "سامع أم شهيد بتنادي مرسي ضيع حق   ولادي"، و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".*

* 	ورفع المتظاهرون أعلام مصر وكروت حمراء، رمزًا لاسم مليونية اليوم.  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ASnrX7VdAHI[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرات اﻵن في اﻹسكندرية للمطالبة بإلغاء اﻹعلان الدستوري ووقف الاستفتاء على الدستور حتى الوصول لتوافق وطني، وهيكلة وتطهير الداخليّة وإقالة وزيرها.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الوطن | عمرو #موسى: أنتظر "المبرراتية" ليشرحوا لنا الحكمة في منع #صباحي من الظهور الإعلامي*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*  وزير الإعلام أمر بعدم استضافة رموز المعارضة وقطع الخط على المكالمات التي ضد  مرسي  *
*2012-12-07 13:39:53* 

*



*

*    أكد مصدر موثوق لـ"الوطن" أن صلاح عبدالمقصود، وزير الإعلام، أصدر أوامر  لرؤساء القنوات والقطاعات بعدم استضافة أي من رموز المعارضة، وكذلك منع  المداخلات التليفونية لأي شخصية سياسية باستثناء المنتمين لأحزاب التيارات  الإسلامية، وأن تكون هناك مراقبة من "سويتشات" التليفزيون بحيث يتم قطع  المكالمة فورا في حال تجاوزها ضد الرئيس، وبحيث يبدو الأمر كأن الخط قُطع  بدون تدخل.      وكلف الوزير أحد المسؤولين بقطاع الهندسة الإذاعية بذلك وبمراقبة كل  المداخلات التليفونية للبرامج.
* *
    المصدر : الوطن  *​
​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
** ناشد الدكتور محمد البرادعى، رئيس حزب الدستور، القوى الوطنية عدم المشاركة فى حوار يفتقد كل أبجديات الحوار الحقيقى.*

* وأضاف البرادعى عبر تغريدة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" قائلا:  "نحن مع الحوار الذى لا يقوم على سياسة لى الذراع وفرض الأمر الواقع".*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/#


*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وفاه عمار الشريعى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *فيما قام الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بإداء صلاة الجمعة فى مكان غير معلوم،و أكدت مصادر أن الرئيس أدى شعائر الصلاة بمكان تواجده لمتابعة الإحداث ولم يذهب إلى أى مسجد تحسبا من ترقب المتظاهرين *​


*نهايتك ...*
*طالما مش عارف تصلى جهراً*
*تبقى نهايتك *
*فين أقتدائك بـ " عمر بن الخطاب " *
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*خايف تصلى وسط الناس ؟*
*خايف تركعها قدام البشر ؟*
*عرفت أنك راجل فتحة صدر وبس ؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وفاه عمار الشريعى*



*الله يرحمه 
مكنتش عايز انزل الخبر لان ملهوش علاقه بالاحداث 
بس هوقف مشاركه دقيقتن حداد عليه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*




كتبت : مريم راجى         خاص صوت المسيحى الحر 
تشهد جنوب كاليفورنيا الان مظاهرات حاشدة تضم الاف المتظاهرين مطالبين بغلق  الجامعة التى منحت مرسى شهادة الدكتوراه واتهامها - على حد قولهم - انها  منحت جاهل شهادة علمية ... سنوافيكم بمزيد من التفاصيل بعد قليل .*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* 13:41:55​





بدء توافد المتظاهرين على محيط الاتحادية.. وتشكيلات من الحرس الجمهوري والأمن المركزي تحاصر القصر​ 

بدأ المتظاهرون في التوافد على محيط قصر الاتحادية للمشاركة  في المسيرات، التي من المقرر أن تنطلق من العديد من المساجد والميادين  بمحافظتي القاهرة والجيزة باتجاه محيط القصر للمطالبة بإلغاء الإعلان  الدستوري وتأجيل الاستفتاء على الدستور.

ورصد موفد وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط تمركز المتظاهرين أمام  الجدار الخرساني الذي تم بناؤه في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة  أمام نادي هليوبوليس المواجه لقصر الاتحادية، وكذلك أمام الأسلاك الشائكة  التي تم نصبها بشارع إبراهيم اللقاني بمحيط القصر، في الوقت الذي انتشر فيه  رجال الحرس الجمهوري خلف الأسلاك الشائكة والجدار الخراساني بشارع  الميرغني بكثافة، بينما انتشرت تشكيلات من الأمن المركزي بالمحيط الخلفي  للقصر من جهة منطقة القربة.

وشهد محيط قصر الاتحادية تواجدًا مكثفًا للباعة الجائلين،  خاصة بائعي الأعلام لاستغلال مسيرات اليوم في ترويج بضائعهم، في الوقت الذي  قام فيه أصحاب العديد من المحال التجارية الكائنة بشارع الميرغني بتغطية  واجهات محالهم الزجاجية بالكرتون المقوى لحمايتها، تحسبًا لوقوع اشتباكات  خلال مسيرات اليوم.

على صعيد آخر، قامت وزارة الصحة والسكان بدفع عدد كبير من سيارات الإسعاف بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، وذلك لتأمين مسيرات اليوم.






​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*آلاف فى مسيرة مسجد النور وهتافات: ثورة تانى من غير إخوان 

أنطلق الآلاف من أمام مسجد النور فى طريقهم إلى قصر الإتحادية  للمشاركة فى التظاهرات التى دعت إليها جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى والتى أطلق  عليها مظاهرات "الكارت الأحمر" والتى تهدف إلى إسقاط الإعلان الدستوري  وإسقاط دعوة الاستفتاء التى دعى لها الرئيس محمد مرسي، وتشكيل جمعية  تأسيسية جديدة.
رفع المشاركون فى المسيرة لافتات كتب عليها لا للإخوان، ويسقط حكم المرشد، ويسقط دستور الإخوان.










​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*حلوة أوى*
*مظاهرات جنوب كاليفورنيا * 
*أهى حاجة تفتح النِفس وسط القرف اللى أحنا فيه دة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*  أدى الرئيس مرسي صلاة الجمعة ..!!  الرئيس مرسي يؤدي صلاة الجمعة في دار  الحرس الجمهوري وسط حراسة مشددة  كتب : الوطنمنذ 4 دقائق طباعة  صورة  أرشيفية  أدى الرئيس محمد مرسي صلاة الجمعة في دار الحرس الجمهوري وسط ضباط  الحرس الجمهوري وفي وجود حراسة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حلوة أوى*
> *مظاهرات جنوب كاليفورنيا *
> *أهى حاجة تفتح النِفس وسط القرف اللى أحنا فيه دة*​




* طالما هي حلوه فين بقي تقيمها يا عم الحج ؟ :act23:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة  تضم المئات من حزب المصريين الاحرار ومصر القوية وحركة شباب 6 ابريل تجوب  شوارع مصر الجديدة في طريقها للاتحادية وسيارة من الشرطة لتامينهم*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طالما هي حلوه فين بقي تقيمها يا عم الحج ؟ :act23:*​


*عيووون الحاج ياواد*
*بس كدة ؟*
*رزعتك تقييم كاليفورانى مُجنب*
*أبعت انت بسسس*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عيووون الحاج ياواد*
> *بس كدة ؟*
> *رزعتك تقييم كاليفورانى مُجنب*
> *أبعت انت بسسس*​



* شكله التقيم جه " اووت "
مفيش حاجه جات 
*​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو مصطفى محمود يطلقون الشماريخ خلال مسيرتهم وتزايد فى أعدادهم*

*   الجمعة، 7 ديسمبر  2012 - 13:27*
* 



*
*                             صورة أرشيفية *

* استقبل المتظاهرون، بمسيرة مصطفى محمود، عددا من الملتحين   الذين  انضموا إليهم بالتصفيق الحاد، تعبيرا منهم بأن ليس كل الإسلاميين   يقبلون ما  يفعله الرئيس مرسى أو الإخوان المسلمين.*

* كما أطلق المتظاهرون الشماريخ فرحا لانضمامهم، وعلامة ببدء المسيرة المنطلقة لقصر الاتحادية.*

* وفى سياق متصل، تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين خلال مسيرتهم للتوجه إلى قصر    الرئاسة، للتنديد بأحداث "الاتحادية"، ورفض الإعلان الدستورى، ورفض    الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور الجديد، مرددين هتافات منها "دستور الغريانى    باطل باطل" و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"ارحل ارحل" و"لا إخوان ولا سلفية    بلدنا هتبقى مدنية".*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*




 
رفيق حبيب: نحن أمام ظاهرة عنف سياسى جديد  بعد تحالف قوى علمانية مع النظام السابق.. الإخوان الذين كانوا بالسجون  أيام مبارك تحرق مقارهم بزمن الثورة..الكثيرون قلقون من تغيير النائب العام  خوفا من "الملفات"


    قال رفيق حبيب نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة المستقيل، نحن أمام ظاهرة  عنف سياسى جديد، جاءت هذه المرة من قبل تحالف قوى علمانية مع قوى النظام  السابق، لتحريك عملية عنف واسعة ضد مقار جماعة الإخوان وحزب "الحرية  والعدالة" فى هجمة واسعة أحرقت العشرات من المقار، وبعد أن كان كوادر جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين فى السجون زمن مبارك، أصبحت مقارهم تحرق فى زمن الثورة،  والعديد من القوى العلمانية، بل وأغلب وسائل الإعلام توفر غطاءً سياسيا  وإعلاميا لهذه الموجة من العنف، وبعض هذا العنف تمارسه مجموعات من  المعارضة، وهو أمر خطير ولا يقل خطورة عن العنف الذى يمارسه البلطجية أى  العنف المأجور، والملاحظ للعديد من مواقف الخلاف بين القوى السياسية، منذ  سقوط النظام، يجد استخداما متكررا للعنف يمثل قاعدته الأساسية رموز النظام  السابق، وفى كل مرة يكون العنف مستخدما لفرض واقع سياسى معادى للثورة من  قبل النظام السابق، ولكن بسبب توافق توجهات قوى النظام السابق مع توجهات  القوى العلمانية أحيانا، يمنح هذا العنف غطاءً ويستخدم من القوى العلمانية  لفرض رؤيتها على القوى الإسلامية، رغم أن أهداف قوى النظام السابق معادية  للثورة، وكأن بعض القوى العلمانية وجدت فى قوى النظام السابق ملاذا آمنا،  وأصبحت تستقوى بهم وتستقوى أيضا بما يمارسنه من عنف، وتشارك فيه بعض  المجموعات السياسية أحيانا.

    وأضاف حبيب، خلال الصفحة الخاصة له بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك"،  أن هناك عدة معارك تدور فى لحظة واحدة، والمعركة الأولى هى معركة النائب  العام لأن تغيير النائب العام يتيح تحريك العديد من الملفات، لذا أشعل رموز  النظام السابق معركة عنيفة لحماية أنفسهم، ولكن يبدو أيضا أن بعض الأطراف  التى تنسب نفسها للمعارضة، لديها خوف من تغيير النائب العام، مما جعلها  تحاول ربط خيوط قوى المعارضة العلمانية مع قوى النظام السابق.




​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعقيب جورج إسحاق وكيل مؤسسى حزب الدستور على خطاب الرئيس








​**
جورج إسحاق وكيل مؤسسى حزب الدستور:

- خطاب الرئيس مرسى تقليدى وإنشائى ولن يؤثر فى الشارع المصرى

- لا يمكن الاستفتاء على دستور سال عليه الدماء

- من الذى جاء بالمؤيدين بالسيارات من الأقاليم والمحافظات إلى محيط قصر  الاتحادية؟ ومن الذى وجههم للدخول بهجوم شديد على معارضين الرئيس مرسي؟

- مستاء من حديث الرئيس عن الشرعية وعدم حديثه عن منع القضاء من ممارسة دوره

- هناك مخطط إخواني لضرب جهتين سياديتين هما القضاء والمخابرات العامة

- وافقنا على مبادئ الشريعة الاسلامية وليس أحكام الشريعة لأن أحكام الشريعة عليها خلافات فقهية

- يجب على مرسى أن يضع نقاط حوار لكى نعرف عن ماذا نتكلم

هنقولها ب اعلى صوت ...... آرحــــــــــــــــــل
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*رفض حزب الوفد لأي حوار وطني *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اولا الخبر ملهوش اي لازمه بالاحداث 
بس لفت نظري ان الزلزال بدرجه 7 ريختر 
ومتذكرش ضحايا ولا اضرار

واحنا حطه حادثه مات فيها اكتر من 50 طفل 

فعلا المصري ام الاجنبي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبد الرحمن منصور أدمن كلنا خالد سعيد على حسابه الخاص على تويتر

 اﻹخوان وصفحاتهم ينشرون كلاماً لي وعلاء عبد الفتاح مُبتتر من سياقه ويتهمونيي بالتحريض على اقتحام مقرّات اﻹخوان المسلمين

 كلامي واضح: لا زلت وحتى اﻵن مع احتجاجات سلمية أمام مقرّات اﻹخوان وأمام  مكتب اﻹرشاد باعتباره مسؤولا عن اﻷزمة السياسية وأمام قصر الاتحادية

 ضد حرق مقرّات سياسيّة للحزب الحاكم، أو للمعارضة، وضد أيّ عمل عنيف يُوجه ضد مدنين سلميين، الثورة بدأت سلميّة وستنتهى بذلك

 أحمّل وزارة الداخليّة ووزيرها مسؤوليّة حماية وتأمين المقرات السياسيّة للحزب الحاكم وﻷحزاب المعارضة، وتأمين حياة المواطنين

 وزير الداخلية الحالي عينه رئيس الجمهورية، ويتحمل الوزير وبالتبعبية رئيس  الجمهورية مسؤوليّة سحب قوّات الداخليّة من أمام المقرات السياسية
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي مرسي أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*من داخل حرم الازهر :
 يا اعلام يا جبان الشهداء من الاخوان
 يا حمدين يا جبان قتلت الشهداء بكام*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

منتشر عالفيس 


*نداء  لاى حد ساكن بمدينة 6 اكتوبر------مليشيات الاخوان يقومون باعتداءات وحشيه  على مسيره للقوى الوطنيه الثوريه بالسادس من اكتوبر بجوار مسجد الحصرى  الان ------------- اللى يقدر ينزل يساعد لان فيه بنات كتير يتم ضربهم بعنف  من جانب مليشيات الاخوان*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اسف علي الفيديو ده 
بس اغلب كلامه حقيقه
[YOUTUBE]-yYtwfvGbto#![/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## fredyyy (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وفاه عمار الشريعى*


 

*الراجل مات لمَا قلولو *

*عاوزين أغنية يكون أولها *

*أخترناك ... إخترناك ...**إشمعنا مبارك *

.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة رابعة العدوية تحرق لافتة للإخوان المسلمين وتهتف "ارحل ارحل"

الجمعة، 7 ديسمبر 2012 - 13:57

*
*



صورة أرشيفية​*​*كتب هانى عثمان
مزق  المتظاهرون المشاركون فى مسيرة رابعة العدوية، إحدى اللافتات المكتوب  عليها اسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وقاموا بحرقها خلال مرور المسيرة فى شارع  الطيران وسط هتاف جماعى من الآلاف "ارحل ارحل" و"حكم المرشد باطل"  و"ثورتنا ثورة شعبية وحرية وعدالة اجتماعية".

كما انضم عدد كبير من المواطنين مع المتظاهرين للمشاركة فى المسيرة وسط هتافات.





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإخوان لوزير الداخلية: "هتحمينا ولا ناخذ حقنا بإيدنا" 






​**
نفى د."محمود غزلان", -المتحدث الرسمى باسم جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين-, دعوة الجماعة إلى أى تظاهرات اليوم فى محيط قصر الاتحادية أو فى  أى ميادين آخر فى مصر .
وقال "غزلان" فى بيان رسمى صادر عن الجماعة: "لا صحة لتنظيمنا أي مليونيات  اليوم الجمعة، ولكن سنقوم بتأبين شهدائنا الذين راحوا غدرا فى تظاهرات  الاتحادية التى تمت يوم الأربعاء من الماضى وذلك من مقر الجامع الأزهر".  وفيما يتعلق باقتحام مقر مكتب الإرشاد قال "غزلان": "قبيل مغرب أمس الخميس,  ومع انتهاء يوم العمل في المركز العام للإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم تم  الاتصال بالسيد وزير الداخلية لإعلامه بأننا سنغادر المركز وأن حمايته من  عمليات العدوان والتخريب أصبح من مسئوليات الوزارة وأمانة في عنقها".
وأضاف "غزلان": "وعدنا وزير الداخلية خيرا وأخبرنا أنه سيرسل تعزيزات لقوات  الحراسة، ولكن في المساء أقبل نحو مائة وخمسين شخصًا من البلطجية  والمخربين وظلوا يهتفون واعترضهم جنود الأمن، و فجأة انسحبوا من أمامهم  وتركهم يحطمون البوابة الحديدية الخلفية ويقتحمون المبني وينهبون محتوياته"
. وأشار المتحدث الرسمى باسم جماعة الإخوان: "إلى أن هذه الأحداث لا يمكن  أن يفهمها الإخوان خاصة أن الأحداث المتوالية من العدوان عليهم وتخريب  مقراتهم لا تأتى إلا في إطار مؤامرة منظمة تقع مسئولية التصدي لها و كشف  أبعادها والقبض علي المخططين والمنفذين لها وتقديمهم إلي العدالة علي وزارة  الداخلية، لأن توفير الأمن للمواطنين والممتلكات العامة والخاصة هو دورها  الأول. واختتم البيان: "لابد من إعمال القانون قبل أن تتحول البلاد إلي  الفوضي التي لا تبقي ولا تذر، وحتي لا يضطر كل فرد وجماعة إلي الدفاع عن  نفسه وإلي أخذ حقه بيده، وهذا ما نحذر منه"*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلاق  مسيرة تضم المئات من المتظاهرين، من مدخل عبد المنعم رياض، في اتجاه قصر  الاتحادية الرئاسي، اعتراضًا على قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي، والتي أعلنها في  22 نوفمبر.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحف الألمانية: الثورة سرقت في مصر من قبل أول رئيس منتخب

                              07 ديسمبر                 2012                                 |                                                                                                            
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





الصحف الألمانية: الثورة سرقت في مصر من قبل أول رئيس منتخب             
                              برلين – (أ ش أ):
انتقد عدد من الصحف الألمانية الأوضاع السياسية في مصر، حيث قالت صحيفة  ”سودكورير” في تعليقها على الوضع في مصر أن الاحتجاجات كشفت عن إخفاق  المتدينين في جر البلاد إلى صفهم، والشيء نفسه يسري على العلمانيين.
وأضافت الصحيفة ”فيما بات الغرب في حيرة من أمره، وحتى وإن أثبت مرسي في  حرب غزة على قدرته لعب دور الوسيط الناجح، فلا يمكن تفضيل المصالح على  القيم: فهذا خطأ، لقد سرقت الثورة من مصر، وللمفارقة سرقت من قبل أول رئيس  وصل إلى سدة الحكم عبر انتخابات حرة”.
وأشارت صحيفة ”تاغستسايتونج”الصادرة في برلين إلى ”إخفاق” مرسي في تهدئة  الشعب المصري وقالت ”لا توجد هناك ثورة مضادة، وإنما عاد إحساس عدم الثقة  العميق لدى المصريين تجاه الطبقة الحاكمة إلى الواجهة، وهي الطبقة التي لم  تعامل المواطنين يوما كأناس راشدين، في المقابل أضاع الرئيس فرصة لتهدئة  الشعب عبر تقديم دستور يكون فيه مبدأ الحرية راسخاً، وهو ما لم يكن موجوداً  من قبل”.
وقال موقع ” دويتشه فيله” الإلكتروني إلى أنه في أول رد فعل على خطاب  الرئيس محمد مرسى الليلة الماضية هتف متظاهرون عند قصر الرئاسة ”الشعب يريد  إسقاط النظام”.
المصدر : مصراوي​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وسط صور للرئيس ملطخة بالدماء.. منصة التحرير تحذر مرسي والإخوان
2012-12-07 14:24:18​





وجهت منصة التحرير تحذيرا شديد اللهجة للرئيس محمد مرسي  وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين من محاولة التعدي على المسيرات السلمية المتوجهه  إلى قصر الاتحادية بأي شكل، مؤكدين أن الرد سيكون بأعنف الوسائل وسيتم  التحرك في جميع المحافظات، مطالبين بسلمية المسيرات والتظاهرات أمام قصر  الاتحادية.

وبذات السياق تجمع عدد من المتظاهرين وانطلقوا في مسيرة  حاملين لافتة كبيرة مكتوب عليها: "إرحل"، ووضع عليه صور للرئيس محمد مرسي  ملطخة بالدماء.

وردد المتظاهرين هتافات: "كل حيطة في الميدان شاهدة عليكو  ياإخوان"، و"عار عار يامرسي العار جبتلنا العار"، و"ضحكوا علينا بإسلامية  مشروع نهضة خيبة قوية"، و"إصحى يامرسي صحي النوم النهادرة آخر يوم"، و"ابعت  ابعت بلطجية مش هاتنسينا القضية".





​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الآلاف ينطلقون بمسيرة من التحرير لـ"الاتحادية" هاتفين بإسقاط النظام*

*                            الجمعة، 7 ديسمبر  2012 - 13:48*
*



*
* مسيرة من التحرير للاتحادية                         *

* انطلقت مسيرة تضم آلاف المتظاهرين من ميدان التحرير مرورا  بميدان  عبد  المنعم رياض فى طريقها إلى قصر الاتحادية، وردد المتظاهرون  أثناء خروج   المسيرة من ميدان التحرير "هنفضل ثورجية لحد ما نوصل للحرية"  و"الشعب يريد   إسقاط النظام" و"يسقط حكم المرشد"، ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات  كبيرة مكتوب   عليها: "يسقط محمد مرسى مبارك" و"لا لدستور الإخوان".*



*



*​ 
​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة تنطلق من مسجد العباس ببورسعيد للتنديد بإعلان مرسي الاستبدادي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وكيل نيابة لدفاع متهمي «الاتحادية»: نتعرض لضغوط سياسية لعدم إخلاء سبيلهم

  قالت المحامية مروة فاروق، عضو لجنة الدفاع عن متهمي «أحداث الاتحادية»،  إن أحد وكلاء النيابة المكلفين بالتحقيق مع المتهمين في اشتباكات الاتحادية  أخبرها أن هناك ضغوطا سياسية تمارس على هيئة التحقيق بنيابة مصر الجديدة  لعدم إصدار قرار بإخلاء سبيل المتهمين في الأحداث.

 ونقلت عضو لجنة  الدفاع عن المتهمين، تأكيدات أحد وكلاء النيابة المكلفين بالتحقيق في  القضية، على أن فريق التحقيق يُكافح من أجل إخلاء سبيل المتهمين البالغ  عددهم 154 شخصًا، إلا أن هناك ضغوطًا تمارس، من جهات لم يسمها، لاستمرار  حبس المتهمين تمهيدًا لإحالتهم لمحاكمة، وقالت المحامية إن تلك الجهات هي  النائب العام، وقيادات بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بحسب تقديرها.

  وأضافت المحامية مروة فاروق، في تصريحات أدلت بها لـ«بوابة المصري اليوم»،  الجمعة، أن عضو فريق التحقيق أبلغها أنه لا يوجد دليل أو قرينة تدين  المتهمين، وأن كل المحاضر المحررة مهترئة ولا تحوي سوى اتهامات على الشيوع،  دون أي أدلة، أو أحراز.

 وكانت نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية قررت،  الجمعة، تجديد حبس 4 متهمين في أحداث قصر الاتحادية التي وقعت الأربعاء  الماضي، وتسليم 4 أطفال لأسرهم عثر عليهم بمكان الحادث أثناء فض اعتصام  المتظاهرين المعارضين للإعلان الدستوري من أمام القصر الرئاسي.

 كما قررت النيابة العامة إحالة باقي المتهمين إلى الطب الشرعي لتوقيع الكشف الطبي عليهم  لمعرفة أسباب الإصابات التي لحقت بهم.

 ووجهت النيابة العامة برئاسة المستشار مصطفى خاطر، المحامي العام الأول  لنيابات شرق القاهرة للمتهمين تهم التجمهر وتعطيل مصلحة العمل والبلطجة  والاتلاف العمدي للمحلات ونسبت النيابة للمتهمين حيازة أسلحة نارية، والقتل  والشروع في القتل والبلطجة وحيازة أسلحة نارية واتلاف المنشأت العامة  والخاصة أثناء الأحداث.

 واتهم عدد من المتهمين في التحقيقات جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين بالاعتداء عليهم بالضرب وسحلهم وتعذيبهم أمام القصر  الجمهوري بالاتحادية بعد الهجوم على خيام المتظاهرين.

 وحمّل بعض  المتهمين في التحقيقات قيادات بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومن بينهم خيرت  الشاطر، ومحمد البلتاجي، وعصام العريان مسؤولية الاعتداء عليهم، وإصابتهم  بجروح وكدمات متفرقة بالجسد.

 كما كشفت التحقيقات أن المتهمين الـ  49 الذين ضُبطوا أمام الاتحادية بمعرفة أعضاء بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  مصابين بإصابات مختلفة، وأكدوا في التحقيقات أن أعضاء الإخوان المسلمين  قاموا بضبطهم وتعذيبهم والاعتداء عليهم بالضرب وإجبارهم على الاعتراف  بارتكاب وقائع لم يرتكبوها.


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة تنطلق من شارع الهرم للإنضمام لمسيرة مصطفى محمود والتي وصل جزء منها للدقي*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*لافتة في مظاهرة مدينة الانتاج: "انتبهوا! مشكلة العلمانيون والليبراليون ليست مع مرسي بل مع الاسلام, لن نركع لغير الله

 تصوير محمد عاطف - تويتر
*





http://www.facebook.com/#​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*                     الجمعة 7 ديسمبر 2012 - 2:33 م                                                    كفرالشيخ - اشرف مصباح                                              مصر * 
*



                             مظاهرتان بكفرالشيخ ضد الإعلان الدستوري والرئيس مرسي  * 
*خرج العشرات من اعضاء حركة 6ابريل والتيار  الشعبى وحزبا الدستور والكرامة فى مظاهرة عقب صلاة جمعة اليوم من امام مسجد  الاستاد الرياضى منددة بالاعلان الدستورى ومطالبة باسقاط النظام وطافت  المظاهرة شوارع مدينة كفرالشيخ بداية من امام مسجد الاستاد مرورا بشوارع  النبوى المهندس والخليفة المأمون ووصولا الى عمارات الاوقاف ورددوا  الهتافات المطالبة باسقاط الاعلان الدستورى ومطالبة باسقاط النظام ومنها  بيع بيع الثورة يابديع وبوس على ايد المرشد بوس بكرة الثورة عليك هتدوس  ويسقط يسقط حكم المرشد يسقط كل كلاب المرشد وكفرالشيخ قالت كلمتها الاخوان  على جثتها ةباطل باطل الاخوان باطل حكم المرشد باطل ومحمد مرسى باطل وسعد  الحسينى باطل وقولى يامصر قولى قولى مش عايزين اعلان دستورى.*

*كما خرجت مظاهرة اخرى للقوى المدنية شارك فيها اعضاء برلمان الشباب  وبرلمان الطلائع وعدد من القوى الثورية وذلك من انام مسجد المزلقان بمدينة  كفرالشيخ مرورا بشارع مديرية الامن وصولا الى شارع الخليفة المأمون ثم  الوقوف فى ميدان التعاون بقلب المدينة ورددوا الهتافات المعادية للاخوان  والمطالبة باسقاط الاعلان الدستورى وتاجيل الاستفتاء على الدستور.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*​
*                                                                                                                                        عشرة ملاحظات على خطاب الرئيس​*
*​*
*                         ١) الرئيس لم يعتذر عن أخطاء متواصلة حدثت منذ أسبوعين بدءا بإصدار  الإعلان غير الدستوري والمشكلة أنه يبدو أن مستشاريه المقرّبين يُهوّنون له  حدّة الأزمة ووجوب التحرك الصحيح حفاظا على الوطن والشرعية. الرئيس لم  يعتذر عن إخلافه للكثير من وعوده انتهاء بوعده في اجتماعه مع جموع المحامين  أن الدستور لن يُطرح للاستفتاء إلا قبل حدوث توافق عليه. فهل ما يحدث الآن  في مصر هو التوافق الذي يشير إليه الرئيس؟ أم أن الرئيس يقصد التوافق بينه  وبين جماعته دونا عن باقي المصريين؟​*
*​*
*                         ٢) الرئيس أكد على التزامه بموعد الاستفتاء على الدستور لأنه ملتزم  باستفتاء مارس الذي ينص على عرض الدستور على الشعب المصري 15 يوما.  والمشكلة أنه هو نفسه الذي أصدر إعلانا غير دستوري ينص على تمديد فترة عمل  الجمعية التأسيسية شهرين بمخالفة استفتاء 19 مارس والذي نص على أن الفترة  هي ست شهور. سيادة الرئيس: أليس هذا تناقضا بيّنا؟​*
*​*
*                         ٣) لم يكن من اللائق أن يُعرّض رئيس أكبر دولة في العالم العربي  بإشارات إلى أشخاص بعينهم واتهامهم بمؤامرة أثناء تحقيقات النيابة، ولم يكن  من اللائق أن بعد هذه الفترة العصيبة في تاريخ مصر والتي نشهد فيها  انقساما كبيرا في المجتمع أن تكون المعلومات التي يُصارح بها الرئيس شعبه  عن المؤامرة العظمى التي حرّكته لإصدار إعلان غير دستوري هي أن شخصا اجتمع  بعدة أشخاص في مكان!! ثم ماذا يا سيادة الرئيس؟ أين هي المؤامرة؟ توقعناك  تحدثنا عن الخطوات التي كانت ستحدث للانقلاب على حكمك كما قلتم تبريرا  للإعلان غير الدستوري؟ توقعناك تحدثنا عن دور الجيش في هذه المؤامرة  المزعومة؟ توقعناك تخبرنا عن مصادر معلوماتك التي استقيت منها أن المحكمة  الدستورية ستقوم بإعادة المجلس العسكري للسلطة! النظام القديم على مدى  سنوات طويلة كان يستخدم فكرة "المؤامرة" لتمرير قراراته. فهل تسيرون على  نهجه يا سيادة الرئيس؟​*
*​*
*                         ٤) أليس من العجيب أن ستة من كبار مستشاريي ومنهم مستشاره السياسي د.  سيف عبدالفتاح قد استقالوا برغم علمهم بحكم وظيفتهم بحجم المؤامرة  المزعومة على الرئيس؟ هل من المنطقي أن نصدق أن هناك مؤامرة عظمى وكبار  المستشارين لم يقتنعوا بها؟ .. ثم حينما نرى نائب رئيس الجمهورية ووزير  العدل وهما قامتين قانونيتين يعلنان بوضوح رفضهما للإعلان غير الدستوري  فهذا يطرح سؤالا: من وراء هذا الإعلان غير الدستوري؟ ومن يستشير الرئيس في  قراراته السيادية؟!​*
*​*
*                         ٥) لم يخبرنا الرئيس عن مغزى إصدار الإعلان غير الدستوري إذ كانت  المادة السادسة كأن لم تكن (على حد تعبيره بدلا من الاعتذار عن الإعلان)  وأن النيابة التي ذكر الإعلان تشكيلها ماتت قبل أن تولد أساسا لرفض وزير  العدل تشكيلها، وأن قراراته المحصنة هي القرارات السيادية فقط والقرارات  السيادية معلوم للقاصي والداني أنها محصنة ولا يتدخل فيها القضاء! والوحيد  الذي يُعرف القرارات السيادية هم القضاة أنفسهم! وبالتالي فالمادة لا معنى  لها بحسب تعبيره. والنائب العام كان يمكن تغييره بقانون وليس بإعلان غير  دستوري!​*
*​*
*                         ٦) لا أفهم ما هو سر إصرار الرئاسة على منع الشخصيات السياسية  المعروفة من الحديث بعد خطابات الرئيس؟ أليس هذا الرئيس هو من وعد باحترام  حرية الإعلام وحق المواطنين في التعبير عن رأيهم؟ لماذا تُمارَس الضغوط على  القنوات الخاصة لمنع شخصيات بعينها من التعليق على خطابات الرئيس؟ حدث ذلك  منذ أسبوع مع البرادعي في حلقة محمود سعد الذي قال بالنص أن البيان لن  يُذاع حتى تنتهي حلقته مع البرادعي، واستقال بالأمس خيري رمضان من الـ CBC  بعد تعرض القناة لضغوط لمنع استضافة حمدين للتعليق على الخطاب!​*
*​*
*                         ٧) يبدو من لهجة الرئيس وخطابه عدم إدراكه لحجم الأزمة، التي تسببت  في استقالة ستة من مستشاريه، وبعض قيادات الإعلام في ماسبيرو، واتخاذ بعض  الوزراء لقرار الاستقالة في حالة عدم حل الأزمة بشكل سياسي، وكذلك رفض آلاف  القضاة ووكلاء النيابة وأكثر من 200 دبلوماسي في الخارجية الإشراف على  الاستفتاء. نحن في أزمة مؤسسة ليس لديها من الخبرة ولا الحنكة السياسية ما  يؤهلها قيادة الوطن!​*
*​*
*                         ٨) تحدث الرئيس من قلبه عن الشهداء الذين ماتوا رحمهم الله جميعا،  واستنكر قتلهم على يد بلطجية استخدموا السلاح (وهو نفس موقفي فمن ماتوا  إخواتي في الوطن ومن قتلهم بالسلاح هو بلطجي)، ولكنه كرئيس لكل المصريين  وجب عليه أن يشير إلى أن استخدام الحشود والحشود المضادة لها للصراع في  الشارع غير مقبول ولم يخبرنا عن الجهود التي بذلها للاتصال بمرشد الجماعة  التي هو منها ليعلن رفضه لاحتشاد الجموع المؤيدة حول قصره مع علمه بوجود  اعتصام ومسيرات لمعارضيه فالمنطقي أن الصراع سيكون حادثا لا محالة! وأنه  كرئيس يرى أن الحل سيكون بالحوار السياسي وأن يستنكر ويطالب الجميع بعدم  الصدام في الشوارع. كنت أتوقع أيضا أن يستنكر الرئيس حفلات التعذيب التي  جرت على يد أبناء الجماعة لمن أسموهم شبابها بالبلطجية واتضح أن منهم سفير  مصر السابق في فنزويلا ومهندس في شركة Orange وغيرهم من شباب وفتيات مصر  (مع التأكيد على أن تعذيب أي مدني بعيدا عن حجم جريمته هو أمر مرفوض ولا  يمكن قبوله أو تبريره تحت أي مسمّى).​*
*​*
*                         ١٠) في النهاية خطاب الرئيس يدل على أن السلطة مستمرة في التعامل مع  معارضيها بسياسة: "موتوا بغيظكم" .. ولذلك لا يسعني إلا أن أقول: "موتوا  بغروركم".​*
*​*
*                         عيش - حرية - عدالة اجتماعية​*
*                         وائل غنيم                                                   ​*

* جاب سيره دونا في الموضوع :smile01
*​*​*
*​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الثوار يحاصرون "قصر رأس التين" بالإسكندرية وغياب تام للإخوان عن المشهد*
*



*
*
مها يونس وأحمد عبد الفتاح
7 ديسمبر 2012 02:06 م
**انطلق  مئات المتظاهرين من مسجد القائد إبراهيم  عقب أداء شعائر صلاة الجمعة،  متجهين لقصر رأس التين الرئاسي بالمحافظة فى مليونية "الكارت الأحمر" ،  مُرددين " متجهين لرأس التين"، ورافعين لافتات دون عليها " شعب مصر بيقول  لاْ للدستور".*
*طالب الثوار بالتظاهرة بإسقاط النظام الفاشي ودولة المليشيات، وعودة  دولة القانون، إسقاط الإعلان الدستوري، رفض الاستفتاء علي الدستور، و تقديم  المسئول عن حادثة قطار أسيوط إلي المحاكم، مؤكدين أن الديكتاتوريات لا  تعيش ، فيما غابت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأنصار الدعوة السلفية والجماعات  الإسلامية، عن المشهد السياسي بالتظاهرات السكندرية، بعدما احتشدوا فجر  اليوم بأتوبيسات متجهين للقاهرة لمشاركة الجماعة في تشييع جنازة من أكدوا  أنهم أبناء الإخوان.*
*حملت التظاهرة عنوان "الكارت الأحمر"، وأسقطت دمائنا شرعيتكم" بمشاركة  العديد من القوى السياسية والثورية بالإسكندرية، لإسقاط دولة الميلشيات  الإخوانية، حسبما رفع  الحزب الشعبي الاشتراكي لافتته بالتظاهرة، فضلاً عن  انضمام مسيرة "دمائنا أسقطت شرعيتكم"، التي استكملت يومها الثاني على  التوالي في إطار إسقاط رئيس الجمهورية.
* *
وردد المتظاهرين بالإسكندرية جملة "ولنعلنها عالية : الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام .. خطابك الأخير يُبين مدى ضحالتك"*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*






 الله !!! 
هو مش الفن حرام 
وبعدين تعالي هنا منت عندك حساب علي تويتر اهو 
محدش سمعلك صوت عن الاحداث " لعل المانع خير "
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* مسيرة "الفتح" تتحرك إلى "الاتحادية" بعد انضمام "التحرير" لها
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*  صورة الان من مسيره التحرير .. بمشاركه حمدين صباحى وكمال أبو عيطه*
*2012-12-07 14:46:25* 


 *



*​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*معلومة جماعة الاخوان حتى وقتنا هذا جماعة غير رسمية " غير قانونية " مالهاش ورق يعنى مبتدفعش ضرائب مصادر تمويلها غير معروفه .*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*بيان الهيئة القبطية بهولندا عن الاحداث الجارية في مصر   
    2012-12-07 14:48:24        






    تدين الهيئة القبطية الهولندية كافة اشكال العنف والقتل التى يتعرض لها  كافة ابناء مصر الشرفاء اللذين خرجوا للتعبير السلمى عن رفضهم واعتراضهم  على قرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى والتى تعدى بها على الدستور والقانون وكافة  الاعراف الدولية. كما تكرر الهيئة اعتراضها وادانتها الشديدة لعناد واصرار  الدكتور محمد مرسى على قراراته التى تتعارض مع ادنى حقوق الانسان الامر  الذى اوقع البلاد فى حالة من الفوضى والانقسام بين ابناء الوطن الواحد وجر  البلاد الى مخاطر لايعلم الا الله عقباها. وبناء علية تعلن الهيئة القبطية  الهولندية الأتى: مقاطعة ورفض التصويت على الدستور الجديد بالخارج والداخل  لكونة دستور غير توافقى وينتهك حقوق فئات و اطياف عدة من المجتمع المصرى  سقوط شرعية الدكتور محمد مرسى كرئيس لجمهورية مصر العربية لمخالفتة القانون  والدستور واليمين الدستورى الذى اقسم علية امام الشعب والمحكمة الدستورية  وتسببه المباشر فى ايقاع الفرقة بين ابناء الوطن الواحد . تصعيد ما يحدث فى  مصر من انتهاكات وتجاوزات وتقييد للحريات دوليا من خلال اجتماعها العاجل  بالبرلمان الاوروبى فى حضور ممثلى جميع الهيئات والمنظمات القبطية والمصرية  فى اوروبا واتحاد المنظمات القبطية . دعوة كافة ابناء مصر الشرفاء  للألتفاف حول رموزهم الوطنية وحمايتهم مما قد يتعرضون له من مؤامرات  وتصفيات من قبل العناصر الارهابية الموالية لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين. كما  تهيب الهيئة بثوار مصر الشرفاء بان ثورتهم وصلت بهم الى طريق اللا عودة  فاما النصر على الطغيان والارهاب والدكتاتورية او ضياع مصر والمصريين فى  مستنقع الارهاب والتصفيات التى من المؤكد حدوثها ان فشلت الثورة عاشت مصر  وابناء مصر





​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
                                                                                              مسيرة بالآلاف من مسجد «رابعة» إلى القصر الرئاسي  



 

                  انطلقت مسيرة ضمت الآلاف من مسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة  نصر، بعد صلاة الجمعة، باتجاه قصر الاتحادية بمصر الجديدة، اعتراضًا على  الإعلان الدستوري الصادر من رئيس الجمهورية، وما ترتب عليه من أحداث خلال  الأسبوع الماضي، مما أسفر عن سقوط 6 قتلى ومئات المصابين. شارك في المسيرة  أعضاء حزب الدستور والتيار الشعبي.
 وردد المشاركون في المسيرة هتافات «الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام»  و«باطل» و«ارحل» و«اقفل على الحرية الباب.. مرسي ده عار ورئيس كداب»، ورفع  المتظاهرون خلال المسيرة الكروت الحمراء إشارة إلى مطلبهم رحيل مرسي من سدة  الحكم، وأعلام مصر وحزب الدستور، ولافتات مكتوبًا عليها «بتقول علينا فلول  ووزارتك نصها فلول».
 وشاركت في المسيرة شخصيات ثورية من الميدان كأم الثوار والدة  الشهيد رامي الشرقاوي، أحد شهداء أحداث مجلس الوزراء، وتحركت في المسيرة  على كرسي متحرك، نظرًا لإصابتها في حادث سير بإنجلترا، وأكدت لـ«المصري  اليوم» أنها عادت إلى البلاد في ذكرى أحداث محمد محمود، إلا أنها فوجئت  بتأزم الأوضاع، مشيرة إلى أن هناك ثورة جديدة أكبر من ثورة يناير حركها دم  الشهيد «جيكا».
 في السياق نفسه أكد الدكتور أحمد حرارة، الناشط السياسي، أحد  مصابي الثورة، خلال مشاركته في المسيرة أن مطالب المظاهرات لم تعد مقصورة  على إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري أو إلغاء الاستفتاء على الدستور، فلم يعد هناك  غير رحيل النظام، ورحيل الرئيس الذي استعان بميليشياته ليفض الاعتصام  السلمي بالقوة، وأضاف أن البديل سيكون المجلس الرئاسي المدني، لأن الواجب  سيحتم على المشاركين في هذا المجلس أن يتفقوا.

​*


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مئات الصحفيين يتجمعون امام نقابتهم في اتجاهم الي مسيرة للتحرير مرورا بشواع وسط القاهرة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مقدمة مسيرة مصطفى محمود تصل  لكوبري قصر النيل*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*خطيب مسجد مرسي «الشربتلي» يهاجم الإعلان الدستوري 
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أئمة مساجد في العريش يدعون لضرورة توحد القوي الوطنية  *


 
 

                         الجمعة 07.12.2012 - 02:48 م 







مساجد في شمال سيناء  


          أكد أئمة المساجد في شمال سيناء أثناء  إلقاء خطبة الجمعة علي أن العالم يفتقد إلي الاستقرار الامني والاقتصادي  والنفسي، موضحين  ان الاسلام يحرص علي تحقيق الاستقرار الامني والهدوء  النفسي والنهضة الاقتضادية.

وشدد خطيب وامام مسجد النصر علي ضرورة الالتزام والتوحد للوصول إلي  الاستقرار ومواجهة كل التحديات التي تواجه الشعب  المصري، مشيرا إلي أن  الانخراط في العمل هو السبيل  للخروج من الازمات  وتحسين المستوي الاقتصادي   خاصة واننا نمتلك المصانع التي تنتجت انواعا  متعددة من السلع وبإمكانها  توفير فرص عمل للشباب.

 وقال الشيخ امين عبد الواجد مدير عام اوقاف شمال سيناء أن دعوة المواطنين  الي التوحد والالتفاف حول هدف واحد وهو حماية الأمة من القلاقل والفتن،  داعيا بأن تسعي كل طوائف الشعب الي الاستقرار في هذه المرحلة الصعبة التي  تمر بها مصر الان.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*









           في حلقة جديدة من مسلسل التحريض ضد الرئيس محمد مرسي، دعا اتحاد المنظمات  القبطية بأوروبا إلي إسقاط أول رئيس مدني منتخب لمصر.      وقال الاتحاد الذي كان أبرز المؤيدين للفريق لأحمد شفيق في الانتخابات  الرئاسية ـ في بيان وصل لـ" المصريون " نسخة منه أنه يجب على المجتمع  الدولي مساندة المتظاهرين ضد الرئيس المصري لإسقاطه، رافضًا الاستفتاء على  الدستور والإعلان الدستوري. ودعا مدحا قلادة رئيس الاتحاد جميع المصريين في  الخارج لدعم المعارضين لنظام مرسي و"الإخوان المسلمين" والسلفيين وتنظيم  مظاهرات أمام السفارات المصرية بالخارج على وجه السرعة  للمطالبة بإسقاط  حكم الرئيس المنتخب. واتهم قلادة جماعة الإخوان والسلفيين بقتل المتظاهرين  خلال الاشتباكات التي جرت في محيط قصر الاتحادية ليل الأربعاء، معتبرًا ما  حدث يدخل في ضمن جرائم الخيانة العظمى، وحمل مرسي الدماء التي سالت من  المتظاهرين، مؤكدا أن شرعيته سقطت بالنسبة لأقباط المهجر، بحسب قوله.

    المصدر : جريدة المصريون  

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* مباشر 6 إبريل | متابعات
 #مصر #الاتحادية Egypt #news #m6apri#

 توقف مسيرة ميدان المطرية التى تنظمها القوى الثورية والحزبية فى ميدان  روكسى لأداء صلاة العصر وتستعد الان الذهاب الى قصر الاتحادية والهتافات  تعلو الان ضد مكتب الارشاد ونظام الحكم واسقاط الاعلان الدستورى وقد لاقت  المسيرة تحاب كبير من سكان منطقة مصر الجديدة والاعداد فى تزايد 

 تصوير miroo hakem zohiry — ‏الآن : مسيرة ميدان المطرية الآن في ميدان روكسي‏ (‏5‏ صور)
*


















​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VSfm3HmooE4#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد صباحي.. منع الزميل خالد البلشي من الظهور في "سي بي سي" خوفا من انتقاده مرسي*

*12/7/2012   2:59 PM​*​*



*​
*مؤمن إسلام*


* كشفت  مصادر لـ "الفجر" أن قناة "سي بي سي" منعت ظهور الزميل خالد البلشي رئيس  تحرير جريدة "البداية" على شاشتها صباح اليوم حسبما كان مقرر في برنامج "زي  الشمس"، وذلك خوفا من انتقاداته اللاذعة للرئيس مرسي.*

*وأشارت المصادر إلى إن هناك قائمة لعدد من الشخصيات صدرت تعليمات بمنعها من الظهور، من بينها الزميل خالد البلشي.*

*وأكدت  مصادر مقربة من البلشي المعلومة،  وقالت لـ"الفجر" إن أحد معدين برنامج  "زي الشمس"، اتصل به مساء أمس عقب منع حمدين صباحي من الظهور مع الإعلامي  خيري رمضان،  ليعتذر له عن عدم إمكانية استضافته بالبرنامج صباح اليوم،  وذلك على الرغم من إلحاح معدو البرنامج منذ أيام لظهوره معهم.*

*يذكر  إن إدارة قناة "سي بي سي" قد منعت مساء أمس ظهور مؤسس التيار الشعبي حمدين  صباحي على شاشتها، الأمر الذي دفع الإعلامي خيري رمضان للانسحاب من  البرنامج على الهواء مباشرة.


الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل الإخوان يعتدون على مذيعة الفرنسية .. ويصفونها بـ الكافرة بتاعة البرادعي
* *2012-12-07 15:03:26​* *




* *طرد عدد من أنصار ومؤيدي جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، فريق عمل  القناة الفرنسية من أمام منصة الجماعة بالأزهر، وذلك خلال تغطية طاقم عمل  القناة للمظاهرات. واعتدى عدد من المتظاهرين على مذيعة القناة الفرنسية،  قائلاين: "يا كافرة.. يا علمانية.. يا بتاعة البرادعي وحمدين.. كفاية إعلام  مضلل"، وسط هتافات "إسلامية.. إسلامية".
* *المصدر : الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة"رابعة العدوية"ترفع الكارت الأحمر لمرسي
*​ *الجمعة, 07 ديسمبر 2012 14:59
* *




* *
أحلام حسنين
* *قام المشاركون في مسيرة رابعة العدوية التي انطلقت عقب  صلاة الجمعة المتجهة إلى قصر الاتحادية، بالإعلان عن رفضهم الإعلان  الدستوري ورفض الاستفتاء على الدستور برفع الكارت الأحمر لمرسي بلافتات  حمراء مكتوب عليها، "لا لدستور يخلق ديكتاتور"، وذلك إشارة إلى اأن مدة  مرسي في الحكم انتهت والشعب يطالب بطرده.
وقد تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين بالمسيرة بعد مشاركة بعد شباب الأولتراس وحكام  مدينة نصر، استجابة لطلب المتظاهرين الذين دعوهم للمشاركة معهم للمطالبة  بإسقاط النظام، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "شيلنا مبارك اب وابن جالنا رئيس  هربان من السجن"،"مدنية مدنية مرسي مش قد المسئولية"،"ثورة وراجعه تاني  الميدان ضد الفلول والاخوان".


الدستور*​


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]p36JJqqdFxg[/YOUTUBE]
 بلال فضل ولقاء رهيب مع يسرى فودة 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرتا دوران شبرا والتحرير تندمجان وتتجهان لـ"الاتحادية" 

الجمعة، 7 ديسمبر 2012 - 14:54






مسيرة للاتحادية 
كتب محمود عثمان




 
انضم مئات المتظاهرين القادمين بمسيرة من دوران شبرا، إلى  المسيرة المنطلقة من ميدان التحرير، المتجه إلى قصر الاتحادية، مرديين  هتافات "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"ارحل ارحل".

ورفع أحد المتظاهرين "الكارت الأحمر لـ"مرسى" فى إشارة منه للمطالبة  بإسقاطه، وحمل المتظاهرون لافتة كبيرة كتبوا عليها "الشعب يريد إسقاط  النظام" و"لا داخلية ولا حربية إحنا الشرعية الثورية"، كما رفعوا أعلام مصر  وأعلام حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى والتيار الشعبى وأعلام الاشتراكيين  الثوريين وشباب 6 إبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية.






اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاخوان بيقولوان مات منهم 8 من اصل 5 ماتوا منهم اتنين مسيحين وصحفي في جريدة معارضة ضد الاخوان | انهم يصنعون الكوميديا يا سادة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]s3x0KGJWqUI[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل : سماع اصوات اعيرة نارية بالقرب من مقر الحرية والعدالة بكفرالشيخ*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة «المطرية» تتحرك إلى «الاتحادية» وسط تأمين من قوات الشرطة  




 













                  تحرك العشرات من القوى المعارضة في مسيرة من أمام مسجد  المطراوي بمنطقة المطرية، إلى قصر الاتحادية للمشاركة في مليونية «كارت  أحمر»، للمطالبة بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري وإلغاء الاستفتاء على مشروع  الدستور، وشنوا هجومًا على رئيس الجمهورية وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ورددوا  هتافات «الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام» و«مطالبنا هي هي» و«عيش حرية عدالة  اجتماعية» و«يا إخوان يا مسلمين كفاية تجارة باسم الدين».
 وشهدت المسيرة اشتباكات محدودة بين أنصار حزب مصر القوية  وشباب 6 أبريل من جهة، وعدد من الباعة الجائلين من جهة أخرى بميدان  المطرية، عقب صلاة الجمعة، تسببت في انطلاقها قبل موعدها في اتجاه قصر  الاتحادية، مرورًا بشارع ابن الحكم وسط حماية من قوات الشرطة، الذين رافقوا  المسيرة لتأمينها، والتقت المسيرة بمسيرة أخرى بشارع جسر السويس تضم أنصار  حزب التيار المصري.
 كان بعض القوى السياسية دعا لمسيرات إلى قصر الاتحادية في  مليونية أطلق عليها «كارت أحمر»، اعتراضًا على الإعلان الدستوري الصادر من  رئيس الجمهورية، وما ترتب من أحداث خلال الأسبوع الماضي مما أسفر عن سقوط 6  قتلى ومئات المصابين، وللمطالبة بتشكيل جمعية تأسيسية جديدة بتوافق شعبي.

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

المنصورة تنتفض الان ضد حكم المرشد
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* محمد البلتاجي: اللي يقرب جنب ألاتحادية أو مقرات الحزب أو يقفز ع الشرعية هنبدأ "ساعة الصفر للشعب كله للحفاظ ع الشرعية"..!!
*




​


----------



## V mary (7 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * محمد البلتاجي: اللي يقرب جنب ألاتحادية أو مقرات الحزب أو يقفز ع الشرعية هنبدأ "ساعة الصفر للشعب كله للحفاظ ع الشرعية"..!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...



طب نرد نقول أية وهوعمال يقولك حتي الاستشهاد 
حد يقولي هم بيحاربوا مين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل انطلاق مسيرة حاشدة للصحفيين يتقدمها الإبراشي إلي التحرير 
2012-12-07 15:24:00 





 

     انطلقت الآن مسيرة حاشدة من نقابة الصحفيين يتقدمهما الإعلامى وائل   الابراشى، والعديد من الصحفيين، من مختلف الصحف، متجهين إلى ميدان التحرير   للمشاركة فى مليونية الخط الأحمر، تحت عنوان كلنا الحسينى أبو ضيف رافعين   علم مصر ولافتات مدون عليها "لا للدستور"، " فرعون العصر"، "السفاح   القاتل"، "محمد مرسى هتلر".
 
    كما انضم للمسيرة بعض أعضاء القوى الحزبية والسياسية، منها الحزب   الاشتراكى المصرى، وانضمت إليها حملة دستوركم باطل التى أطلقتها حملة فوادة   التابعة لمؤسسة أكت.
 
 
    كان عدد كبير من الصحفيين قد نظموا وقفة احتجاجية على سلم النقابة مطالبين   بإسقاط محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية، وتقديمه للمحاكمة على ما اقترفه من  قتل  المتظاهرين السلميين أمام قصر الاتحادية مرددين هتاف "الشعب يريد  محاكمة  الرئيس"، كما طالبوا بإسقاط جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
 
    وحمل عدد من المتظاهريم صورًا للحسيني أبوضيف المصاب في أحداث الاتحادية   وهو يصارع الموت، مرددين هتافات بالدموع: "الحسيني دمه في رقبة مرسي"،   و"إرفع كل رايات النصر دم ولادنا هايحرر مصر"، و"الشعب يريد محاكمة   السفاح"، و"إرحل"، و" الحصار على الدستورية ده شغل البلطجية"، و"والشهيد   الحى أبو ضيف جاى"، "يا أبو ضيف يا ولد دمك بيحرر البلد"، و"الإخوان تجار   الدين باعوا الأرض وباعوا الدين".
 
    وانضمت لوقفة الصحفيين مسيرة انتطلقت من ميدان التحرير في اتجاهها لقصر   الاتحادية، حيث أعلنت تضامنها مع الصحفيين في كافة المطالب وخروج مرسي من   قصر الاتحادية بعد أن فقد شرعيته منذ أن أصدر الإعلان الدستوري.
 
    وشارك في الوقفة قبل انطلاقها للتحرير الإعلامي وائل الإبراشى وعادل حمودة   وكريمة الحفناوي، وكارم محمود، سكرتير نقابة الصحفيين، وأعضاء مجلس   النقابة جمال فهمي وعلاء العطار وهشام يونس وعبير السعدي، كما شاركت فى   الوقفة والدة شيماء عادل ردًا لجميل أبوضيف، الذى ساند نجلتها أثناء   احتجازها فى السودان.
 
 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*صورة من مظاهرات الاسكندرية الان

* *




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*هتافات العبيد فى مدينه الانتاج الآن

 " يعني ايه دستور ينعاد ،، يعني الواد يتجوز واد "*



* هو ايه علاقه الشذوذ بالدستور ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* مسيرة من ميدان التحرير تصل الى ميدان العباسية فى طريقها الى الاتحاديه.
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*«الغول» يفتح النار علي «الطهطاوي» ويصرح لـ «محيط»: أنتم من تشعلون الوطن

2012-12-07 14:57:14​**





 عبد الرحيم الغول 
​**






قنا – عادل الهوارى: 
أنفردت شبكة الاعلام العربية «محيط»،بإجراء أول حوارمع عبد  الرحيم الغول، رجل الحزب الوطني الأشهر في مصر، وعضوا مجلس الشعب المنحل،  ورئيس لجان الزراعه والشباب طوال أربعه عقود.

خص «محيط» حصريا بأول حديث، حول اتهامات السفير محمد رفاعة  الطهطاوي رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية، الذي اتهمه بجمع الفلول وعقد اجتماع  بأحدي الفنادق الشهيرة بالقاهرة الأحد الماضي، حيث نفي الغول الاتهامات  التي وجهها إليه الطهطاوي.

وأكمل حديثه لـ «محيط»: "كل ما ينقل كلام فارغ لا أساس له  من الصحة وسأقاضى من اتهمني، وعلى الفاشلين إن يهربوا من فشلهم عن طريق  اتهام فلول الوطني طوال الوقت".

وأكد الغول انه لم يتحدث لأي وسيله إعلام منذ شهور،  باستثناء «محيط»، مشيرا إلي انه لم يذهب للقاهرة منذ شهور وان هناك من  يحاول إن يهدم شعبيه الثوار عبر أشاعه صفقات مع النظام القديم، مكملاً:  "ليستريح طنطاوي ومن معه، نحن اعتزلنا السياسة للأبد، ولا دخل لنا بانقلاب  الشعب عليهم، وكفاية إن الشعب يوم انقلب على مبارك لم يشعل النار في مقرات  الحزب الوطني، باستثناء مقره الرئيسي، و هذا عكس ما يحدث الآن".

وأضاف: "نحن براءة من دم المصريين، وأن على من أدخل البلاد  في حرب أهلية أن يخلصها من ناحيتها، و أن ائتلافات الثورة، خاصة في الصعيد  سخرت من اتهام الرئاسة بإلصاق شرف الثورة والثورية بالفلول، وقالت أنها  تحاول تشويه الثورة ولن تنجح".








محيط


الاتنين كلاب ملناش دعوه بيهم 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الكاتب الدكتور علاء الأسوانى: إن المسئول الأول عن قتل الشهداء مرسى الذى أرسل مليشياته لتعتدى على المتظاهرين أما وجه علا شهبه التى عذبها الإخوان فسيظل عارا يلطخهم إلى الأبد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*خطيب التحرير: مرسى مجرد متحدث إعلامى لمكتب الإرشاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتهم سكرتير مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بإمبابة، الدكتور محمد البرادعى وحمدين صباحى بالتحريض على حرق المقر، والاستيلاء على محتوياته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمدين صباحى: لا حوار مع الرئيس بناءً على قرار ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*البرادعى يناشد القوى الوطنية عدم المشاركة فى حوار الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تزايد أعداد متظاهرى مسيرة مصطفى محمود.. وسيارتان إسعاف لتأمينها

وسط هتافات "مش هستفتى على الدستور.. ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار" مستخدمين الطبول،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*قامت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بإقامة منصة فى منطقة الحسينية بجانب الجامع الأزهر وذلك عقب تشييعهم جثامين الشهداء ورددوا هتافات "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا إسلام"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو حامد: أدافع عن بلدى ضد الظلم والطغيان وحكم الإخوان عار وخيانة

قال محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، "نازل عند قصر الاتحادية عشان أدافع عن بلدى ضد الظلم والطغيان والتكبر".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*صفوت حجازى: من يريد إسقاط الرئيس المنتخب فهو خائن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعقد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مؤتمرا صحفيا بالمقر العام للجماعة بالمقطم، صباح غد السبت، بحضور المرشد العام الدكتور محمد بديع، وعدد من أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصل إلى قصر الاتحادية الدكتور ممدوح حمزة، الناشط السياسى، ومعه سيارة نقل محملة بمكبرات الصوت، لعمل إذاعة محلية بمقر التظاهرة بشارع الميرغنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن حزب التجمع رفضه للحوار الوطنى الذى دعا إليه الرئيس محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، مؤكدا ثقته أن جميع القوى الوطنية سترفض هذ الحوار،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو موسى: أدعو جموع الشعب المصرى إلى الحفاظ على سلمية التظاهرات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*خطيب مسجد بكفر الشيخ يشبه مرسى بالرسول والإخوان بالصحابة

أكد أحمد عبده نصار، نقيب الصيادين، أن إمام المسجد الكبير ببرج مغيزل شبه محمد مرسى بالرسول، صلى الله عليه وسلم، والإخوان بالصحابة، مما أثار غضب المصلين وتم إنزاله من على المنب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وجه الدكتور مدحت خفاجى، نائب رئيس مركز الدراسات الاستراتيجية بحزب الوفد سابقا، رسالة إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، قائلا: "إلى الإخوان المماليك لن يتوقف ضغط الشعب إلا بالرحيل، يجب عليكم إنقاذ الكرسى بالسياسة".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fwJ7ghykRwY[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أصدر 130 عضو هيئة تدريس بالجامعات المصرية بيانا صباح اليوم الجمعة، أعلنوا فيه رفضهم الكامل للدعوات التى انطلقت بالإشراف على الاستفتاء المقبل بديلا للإشراف القضائى*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*متخيلين ان المظاهرات هتمشى عصابة مسلحة زى جماعة الاخوان

لو محصلش انقلاب شعبى مش هيمشوا

لازم يعتقل كبار قيادة الاخوان اللى بيحركوا الخرفان وبعدها يتم عزل هذا المعتوه المسمى مرسى بانقلاب شعبى ببيان ثورى حاد  غير كدا مش هيحصل حاجة وهيعدى اليوم زى كل يوم  
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* سيده تحمل لافته " هى دى شريعة #الاخوان ضرب النسوان "
*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإخوان يفضون تظاهرهم من الحسينية ويدعون الشعب للخروج للاستفتاء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عااااااااجل جدااااااا : من هتافات خطيرة للمتظاهرين فى مسيرة التحرير ( مرسى يا استبن .. هنرجعك السجن )*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلاق مسيرة سراى القبة نحو الاتحادية..وتردد هتافات "ارحل ارحل"

انطلق المتظاهرون من أمام محطة مترو سراى القبة للمشاركة فى مليونية الكارت الأحمر فى الاتجاه إلى ميدان روكسى ثم إلى قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مايكل منير: الإخوان يحرقون مقارهم لتشويه صورة الثوار وكسب التعاطف

قال الناشط السياسى مايكل منير رئيس حزب الحياة، إن حرق مقر حزب الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم أمس الخميس، من الواضح أنه كان مدبراً ولم يكن تخريبياً كما يصوره الإخوان، حيث تم تكسير بعض الأشياء غير المهمة.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 ديسمبر 2012)

يؤسفنى  أن أعلن ندمى البالغ  وأسفي  على كل تعليق  سجلته  على المواقع الاليكترونية  القبطية طوال أعوام 2009   و2010 و2011   ضد نظام  حسنى  مبارك .
وليسامحنى الله  على السب والاتهامات التى هاجمت بها هذا النظام  .ونددت بفساده ومانشرته من مقاطع فيديوهات....
ياريتنى ما كتبت وياريتنى ما حرضت  وياريتنى ما شاركت فى الثورة وياريت  الثورة ما قامت 
إحنا عملنا   ثورة  - قام شوية  غوغاء ورد سجون  وصيع  وشمحطية وبياعين فى القطر(القطار)-كل من طالت لحيته  ولبس  لباس برجلين  وعمل نفسه ثوار  وعمل الثورة ثورته.
يعنى إحنا قعدنا  ننخور فى نظام مبارك  عشان يجيي  الــــــــٍّبـــــٍّو*اللى إسمه[ مرسي ..كرسي]
---------------------------------------
*)لمن  لا يعرف  الـــــــبـّـــــوّ :  من غير أولاد الفلاحيين والصعايده 
إبحث فى غوغل ترجمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*توقف مسيرة "النور" بكوبرى القبة انتظارا لمسيرات شبرا والفتح

توقفت مسيرة مسجد النور المتجهة لقصر الاتحادية، أسفل كوبرى القبة، بسبب خلاف فى الرأى بين قادة المسيرة والمتظاهرين، حيث أراد فريق منهم انتظار المسيرات الأخرى القادمة من شبرا ومسجد الفتح، حتى تتوحد المسيرات المتجهة للاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن الدكتور أحمد عمر، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الصحة والسكان، أن إجمالى عدد الإصابات على مستوى الجمهورية من الساعة 2 ظهرا يوم الخميس حتى الساعة 9 صباح اليوم الجمعة، بلغ 27 مصابا بالقاهرة والمحافظات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الداخلية" تناشد المواطنين الالتزام بسلمية المظاهرات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*المصريون فى أمريكا ينظمون وقفة احتجاجية ويقاطعون الاستفتاء غداً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقعت مشادات بين المتظاهرين المتجهين من ميدان التحرير إلى قصر الاتحادية وعدد من مؤيدى الرئيس محمد مرسى أمام مسجد التوحيد بشارع رمسيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة "الصحفيين" تنطلق بهتاف "يا أبو ضيف يا شهيد ثورة تانى من جديد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تظاهرة حاشدة أمام منزل الرئيس بالشرقية والأمن يفرقها بقنابل الغاز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يطالبون الحرس الجمهورى بفتح شارع الميرغنى للوصول للاتحادية

طلب المتظاهرون بمسيرة مسجد رابعة العدوية، القادمين لقصر الاتحادية بفتح شارع الميرغنى للدخول أمام القصر للتعبير عن رأيهم والوقوف أمامه مرددين هتافات"سلمية سلمية".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجمع المئات فى محيط منصة القوى الثورية ميدان التحرير، لسماع آخر التطورات والأخبار حول المسيرات المتجهة إلى قصر الاتحادية والتظاهرات فى المحافظات المختلفة، والتى تذاع عن طريق مكبرات الصوت.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أزال المتظاهرون القادمون فى مسيرة منطلقة من مسجد رابعة العدوية الأسلاك الشائكة التى وضعت بشارع الميرغنى، من قبل قوات الحرس الجمهورى، للوصول إلى قصر الاتحادية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبد الغفار شكر لـ"وجدى غنيم": أتقى الله فى شعب مصر والإسلام

وصف الدكتور عبد الغفار شكر، وكيل مؤسسى حزب التحالف الشعبى، الشيخ وجدى غنيم الداعية الإسلامى بـ"الرجل الشتام"، مؤكدا أن "غنيم" لا يدرى ما يحدث فى مصر.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* منظمة حقوقيه تطالب مرسي بإتخاذ خطوات فورية لوقف انزلاق البلاد نحو حرب أهلية* *                     الجمعة 7 ديسمبر 2012 - 4:10 م                                                    سوزان عبد الغني *

*






أحد ضحايا الاعتداء الإخوانى الغاشم * 
*المسئولية الأولى لجهات التحقيق هي التوجه لكبار المسئولين في الدولة*
*ما تقوم به جهات التحقيق بقصر التحقيقات على بعض المقبوض عليهم في الأحداث هو اختزال للكارثة*

*هناك مسئولية سياسية وأخرى جنائية في هذه الأحداث عن تأمين حياة  المواطنين وممتلكاتهم، يتحملها في المقام الأول كبار المسئولين في الدولة  كما يتعين على جهات التحقيق أن تعرف مصادر الأسلحة النارية المستخدمة وكيف  تم استخدامها على مرأى ومسمع من قوات الأمن المتواجدة في محيط قصر  الاتحادية هذا ما اكدت عليه 20 منظمة حقوقيه مضيفين بأن ما تشهده البلاد من  بوادر الانزلاق نحو حرب أهلية محتملة يعد النتيجة المنطقية إزاء التشبث  بسياسات وقرارات أغلقت تمامًا قنوات الحوار في المجتمع، وبالتالي فتحت  أبوابًا واسعة على جحيم العنف كوسيلة لحسم أمور أساسية حول تطور البلاد لم  تجد مجالاً لحسمها بوسائل السياسة والحوار والتفاوض وفي مقدمتها عملية وضع  دستور يعبر بصورة متوازنة عن رؤى مختلف أطياف المجتمع، لا عن غلبة فريق أو  تيار سياسي بعينه.*

*
 وأشارت المنظمات الى ان  ما حدث بالامس يستدعي تحقيق جاد حول  ملابساته وأسبابه، كما يتعين أن تكون المسئولية الأولى لجهات التحقيق هي  التوجه لكبار المسئولين في الدولة، لاستخلاص الدوافع وراء ترك الأمور حتى  تتفاقم، مما أسفر عن وقوع الكارثة، إلا أن ما تقوم به جهات التحقيق بقصر  التحقيقات على بعض المقبوض عليهم في الأحداث هو اختزال للكارثة التي جرى  الإعداد لها جهارًا وعلنًا، وترسيخ لسياسة الإفلات من العقاب.*

*
 وشددت  المنظمات على ضرورة أن يضطلع رئيس الجمهورية فورًا  بمسئولياته من أجل درء المخاطر التي تهدد السلم الأهلي وذلك باتخاذ قرارات  فورية تهيئ المناخ لحوار وطني متكافئ للخروج من هذا المنعطف الخطير، وهو ما  يقتضي فتح تحقيقات حول المسئولية السياسية والجنائية عن الأحداث الكارثية  التي وقعت بالأمس في محيط قصر الاتحادية وإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري الذي  أصدره رئيس الجمهورية في 22 نوفمبر والإيقاف الفوري لمختلف الإجراءات  والترتيبات المتصلة بالاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور الجديد، بما في ذلك  إجراءات التصويت للمصريين في الخارج والتي يفترض أن تبدأ في الثامن من  ديسمبر الجاري الى جانب تشكيل هيئة تأسيسية جديدة لوضع دستور يراعي في  تشكيلها التمثيل المتكافئ لمختلف أطياف المجتمع، وتحظى بحضور بارز لخبراء  القانون الدستوري وخبراء حقوق الإنسان.*

*ومن المنظمات الموقعه هم مركز القاهرة لدراسات حقوق الإنسان والبرنامج  العربي لنشطاء حقوق الإنسان والجمعية المصرية للنهوض بالمشاركة المجتمعية  والشبكة العربية لمعلومات حقوق الإنسان و مؤسسة المرأة الجديدة ومؤسسة حرية  الفكر والتعبير و المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية و المركز المصري لحقوق  المرأة ومركز أندلس لدراسات التسامح ومناهضة العنف و مركز هشام مبارك  للقانون ومصريون ضد التمييز الديني و المنظمة العربية للإصلاح الجنائي  والمنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعضاء من جماعة الاخوان المقرفين تلقى بالحجاره على مسيره معارضه لمرسى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



    الأزهر والكنيسة يطالبان مرسي بتجميد الإعلان الدستوري
           طالبت كل من مؤسستي الأزهر والكنيسة في مصر الرئيس محمد مرسي بتجميد  الإعلان الدستوري محل الخلاف بين السلطة والمعارضة "حفظًا للدماء".      وقالت المؤسستان الدينيتان، في بيان مشترك صدر عن "بيت العائلة" المصرية،  اليوم الجمعة، ووصل مراسل وكالة "الأناضول" نسخة منه: "نناشد الرئيس مرسي  أن يجمّد الإعلان الدستوري لمصلحة الوطن، وأن يجمع في أسرع وقت ممكن كلَّ  أطياف الحياة السياسية والوطنية الفاعلة، على اختلاف مشاربهم واتجاهاتهم".      كما دعا البيان كل القوى الثورية والسياسية للتعاون لحل الخلاف بالمشاركة  في حوار شفاف وموضوعي، وقال: "انطلاقا من تفهم بيت العائلة بدقة هذه  المرحلة، والأهداف العليا للوطن التي يحرص عليها الرئيس، الذي قال: "لا  بُدَّ أنْ ننزل جميعًا على إرادة الشعب"، يتوجَّه بيت العائلة إلى كلِّ  القوى الوطنية الحريصة على مصلحة الوطن العُليا كخطوة أولى للجوء إلى  الحوار".      ونعى: "شهداء مصر جميعًا، ويواسي أسرهم، ويساند أسر المصابين، ويتوجّه  بالعزاء إلى محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية المنتخَب من الأمة المصرية، بوصفه  رئيسا للأمة كلها، والمسؤول عن المواطنين جميعا".      و"بيت العائلة" لجنة تشكلت عام 2011 من مؤسسات دينية إسلامية ومسيحية  وهيئات أخرى وعلماء في الاجتماع والإعلام ومقارنة الأديان وغيرها عقب مقتل  25 مسيحيًّا على يد مجهولين خلال مظاهرة تندد بهدم الكنائس في أكتوبر/تشرين  الأول الماضي.      ويأتي هذا بعد يوم من مطالبة مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، أكبر هيئة علمية  بالأزهر، الرئيس مرسي، بتجميد الإعلان الدستوري ووقف العمل به والدخول في  حوار وطني، تشارك فيه كل القوى الوطنية دون استثناء ودون شروط مسبقة، إضافة  إلى وقف جميع المظاهرات والاعتصامات.      وتشهد مصر حالة توتر غير مسبوقة بين القوى السياسية على خلفية إصدار مرسي  الإعلان الدستوري الذي يحصن قراراته التي يتخذها حتى التصويت على مشروع  الدستور وعودة البرلمان من الإلغاء والطعن بهدف "حفظ الاستقرار وحماية  مؤسسات الدولة من التفكك"، في حين ترى المعارضة أن هذا التحصين "تغولاً  ديكتاتوريًّا".




​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* 
 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*حلف "النيستو" يهدد جماعة الإخوان بزيادة عدد المثلثات ف العلبه
 و أن الحلف قد يستخدم حق "الفينو" لعمل سندويتشات للثوار 

 Copied*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتقدت نافى بيلاى المفوضة السامية لحقوق الإنسان بالأمم المتحدة كلمة الرئيس محمد مرسى للشعب المصرى أمس، واصفة إياها بأنها لم تحمل تقدما كبيرا على مستوى القضايا الجوهرية المتعلقة بالدستور.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبريل:  أئمة المساجد في عدد من قرى أسيوط، وصفوا التيارات المعارضة للإعلان  الدستوري وقرارات الرئيس مرسي، والرافضين للدستور الجديد بـ«أصحاب القلوب  الزائغة»، و«أعداء الله والشريعة»، و«الخونة»*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*علاء  الاسوانى : ماذا يفعل عصام العريان في امريكا .ذهب يسترضى اوباما.الاخوان -  مثل مبارك - يحققون مصلحة امريكا مقابل اطلاق ايديهم في مصر . سيلقون مصير  مبارك*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مطاردات بالمدرعات فى الزقازيق واطلاق غاز مكثف*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* لتحرير معتقلى الاتحادية 

   						"أبوعيطة" يهدد باقتحام السجون 




*
* 



 كمال أبوعيطة​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب - محمود فايد ومحمود السويفي: 			 	   		 الجمعة , 07 ديسمبر 2012 15:37 		 
 	أكد "كمال أبوعيطة", الناشط اليسارى, أن دعوة الرئيس محمد  مرسى للحوار  مرفوضة جملة وتفصيلاً لأن القوى المدنية لا تتحاور مع الخونة  والذين شاركوا  فى قتل المتظاهرين السلميين فى محيط قصر الاتحادية مساء  الأربعاء قائلا:  "لا حوار مع مرسى لأننا لا نتحاور مع خونة".
 	وقال "أبو عيطة"، أثناء تواجده فى ميدان التحرير اليوم  الجمعة: "ميلشيات  الإخوان المسلمين فتكت بالمتظاهرين السلميين فى محيط قصر  الاتحادية وقاموا  بالاعتداء عليه، بالإضافة إلى القبض على بعضهم  وتعذيبهم".
	مؤكداً أنهم طالبوا الأجهزة الأمنية بضرورة الإفراج عن المقبوض عليهم من   قبل ميليشيات الإخوان وإلا أنهم سيقومون بالتدخل للإفراج عنهم كما فعل   الإخوان مع قياداتهم أثناء ثورة يناير.
	وحذر "أبو عيطة" من أنهم  فى حالة عدم الإفراج عن المتظاهرين الذين تم   إلقاء القبض عليهم فإن الثوار سيقومون باقتحام السجون للإفراج عنهم مثلما   فعل مرسى وجماعته يوم 28 يناير 2011.
	يشار إلى أن المئات من المتظاهرين قد احتشدوا ظهر اليوم الجمعة بالتحرير   للانطلاق إلى قصر الاتحادية للمشاركة فى مليونية "الكارت الأحمر" التى دعت   إليها القوى المدنية لإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى وتأجيل الاستفتاء.

​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
تصريحات السيد/ عمرو موسى عقب صدور بيان جبهة الإنقاذ 

١-البيان بني على المواقف الثابتة والمعروفة للجبهة بشأن الوضع الدقيق الحالي وطريق الخروج منه.

٢- الدعوة إلى الحوار بالشكل الذي وجهت به لا تؤدي الغرض المطلوب، إذ ليس من شأنه أن يطرح إمكانيات لتباحث جدي بشأن المطالب الشعبية.


٣- بينما لا يُرفض مبدأ الحوار فإن أساسياته التي يمكن أن يُبنى عليها أي توافق غير مكتملة، ليس فقط بسبب الشكل وإنما للمضمون الذي يقصر عن العناصر الرئيسية اللازمة لتحريك الموقف.

٤- يجب أن يعي الجميع حجم الغضب الشعبي والتضحيات التي قدمت والشهداء الذين قضوا نتيجة العنف، ولابد أن توضع حقوق الشهداء والقصاص لهم قبل أي اعتبار.

٥- سوف تستمر الجبهة في مناقشتها للموقف وتطوراته وتحديد الخطوات القادمة التي سوف تقترحها لإخراج مصر من الأزمةالطاحنة التي تمر بها.

٦- أؤكد على الطلبات الشعبية؛ من سحب للإعلان الدستوري، وتأجيل للاستفتاء ،وتوافق حول المواد الخلافية للدستور. إن الحوار المستهدِف لهذه النقاط الثلاثة هو الموقف الوطني الذي يطمئن الجميع ويفتح الباب لبناء الثقة وهدم الخلاف.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة حاشدة لأهالى الباجور والقوى السياسيىة للمطالبة برحيل مرسى *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

واحنا مشغولين في الاحداث الداخليه 





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اقتحام مدينه الانتاج الاعلامى من قيبل الاخوان والسلفيين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات بين معارضين ومؤيدين موررسى فى كفر الشيخ ومناوشات ايضاً بالقرب القائد ابراهيم بالاسكندريه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن قطع السكة الحديدية فى المحلة ومظاهرات حاشدة وغاضبة ضد قرارات مرسي وخطابه بالامس *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تزايد أعداد السلفيين أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى*


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

فى غياب تام للشرطة والجيش الإخوان والسلفيين يقتحمون مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى هاتفين الى الجهاااااد ويهتفون ضد جميع الإعلاميين


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

اسكندرية المسيرة اولها فى الابراهمية واخرها فى اول فؤاد


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مايفوق الآن عشرة آلاف الآن يدخلون إلى محيط الإتحادية فى ثانى مسيرة قادمة من ميدان المطرية وأعلام 6ابريل والتيار الشعبى والسويس


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*بلطجية الإخوان الآن يقتحمون مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي وسط غياب الأمن *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اقتحام مدينه الانتاج الاعلامى من قيبل الاخوان والسلفيين *


 
 اقتحموها فعلا؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 يخبر  اسود


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يزيلون الأسلاك الشائكة استعداداً للوصول لـ"الاتحادية"
* *  الجمعة، 7 ديسمبر  2012 - 16:02
* *





الأسلاك الشائكة أمام الاتحادية – أرشيفية 
* *كتب هانى عثمان
* *أزال المتظاهرون القادمون فى مسيرة منطلقة من مسجد رابعة  العدوية  الأسلاك الشائكة التى وضعت بشارع الميرغنى، من قبل قوات الحرس  الجمهورى،  للوصول إلى قصر الاتحادية، والتعبير عن رأيهم، مع وعد من القوات  بالسماح  لهم بالتظاهر أمام القصر.
* *
وكان المتظاهرون قد طالبوا قوات الحرس الجمهورى بالسماح لهم بالوصول أمام قصر الاتحادية، مع الوعد بالالتزام بسلمية التظاهر.
* *



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات بالرصاص بين الاخوان والمعارضين بكفر الشيخ
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:




  اقتحموها فعلا؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  يخبر  اسود

أنقر للتوسيع...

منعت قوات الأمن المركزي أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل من دخول مدينة  الإنتاج الإعلامي عند البوابة رقم 4، وذلك بعد أن اجتاز المتظاهرون البوابة  ودخلوا أمتارا قليل في المدينة.  	ويطلق أنصار الشيخ الألعاب النارية في الهواء، في الوقت الذي تأخذ فيه  القوات استعداداتها وبدأت في نشر المصفحات على البوابات، تحسبا لهجوم على  المدينة.

	المصدر : الوطن*​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصول "أبو إسماعيل" لمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي مع عدد كبير من أنصاره*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*انباء غير مؤكدة عن ضرب نار في مدينة الانتاج الأعلامي وأنباء عن مقتل صحفيين ومراسل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*شفيق: مرسى وجماعته خطر على مصر*


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ابن الامريكيه الكداب جاى يكسر اللى فضحوا كدبه


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
يوسف الحسينى‎


استوعدكم الله ’ نازل عند الاتحادية دلوقتى ـ
 اتمنى فى نهاية اليوم ميكنش فى حاجة اسمها خرفان مجرمين
 وياريت كل واحد قاعد على النت ينزل لاننا محتاجينكم ’ تكملو معانا او بعدنا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعلن حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل فى كلمه من امام بوابة رقم 4 بمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى عدم مغادرته من هناك حتى يتم تطهير الاعلام الذى يعتبر طرف اصيل فى المؤامرة التى تدبر الان لمصر ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاعداد الان في منطقة سيدي جااابر تقاااااااااارب المليوووون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهورى يعزز تواجده فى الاتحاديه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* تحريض علي العنف ده ؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير عن رفضها دعوة الحوار التى وجهها الدكتور محمد مرسى إلى القوى الوطنية فى خطابه أمس الخميس*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل  حرب شوارع بين الإخوان ومتظاهرين شاهد التفاصيل
    2012-12-07 16:38:15        






 سقوط أكثر من 4 مصابين في حرب شوارع بين الإخوان ومتظاهرين حطموا مقر الجماعة بكفر الشيخ 

    شهدت مدينة كفرالشيخ عصر اليوم حرب شوارع بالمنطقة المحيطة بمقر جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين وميدان التعاون وشارع الجيش وميدان الشركة عقب قيام  المتظاهرون البالغ عددهم أكثر من ألف متظاهر بتحطيم واجهة المعرض الخيرى  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومقر الجماعة.
    مما أدى إلى خروج أكثر من 200 شخص من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من الشوارع  الجانبية وقاموا برشق المتظاهرين بالحجارة، وقام بعضهم بإطلاق الرصاص فى  الهواء لتفريق المتظاهرين الذين تبادلوا تراشق الحجارة معهم.

    وشهدت العديد من الشوارع كرا وفرا بين الطرفين واستمرت هذه الأحداث أكثر  من ساعتين أصيب خلالها أكثر من 4 مصابين منهم إصابة بطلق نارى بالقدم وتم  نقلهم للمستشفى للعلاج

    فيما قامت قوات الشرطة بالفصل بين الطرفين بعد ساعة من نشوب الأحداث المؤسفة والكر والفر بالشوارع الجانبية بمدينة كفرالشيخ.




​**​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 ديسمبر 2012)

فى اخبار عن الانتاج الاعلامى؟؟ فى اى قناه بتنقل
 اون تيفى كانت بتنقل و دلوقت لا--


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس لن يسمح لأحد بالاعتداء على المنشآت العامة والملكيات الخاصة والعامة".. باستثناء المحكمة الدستورية العليا ومدينة الانتاج الاعلامي طبعا*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
** 



*


​
*​*
*قال شاهد عيان من رويترز إن اشتباكات بالرصاص وطلقات  الخرطوش والأسلحة البيضاء والحجارة اندلعت يوم الجمعة بين ميلشيات الإخوان  ومتظاهرين في مدينة كفر الشيخ. وأضاف ان الاشتباكات تدور أمام مقر حزب  الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومقر الجماعة  القريب. وأضاف أن حالة من الذعر سادت المدينة.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصول مسيرة مسجد النور إلى قصر "الاتحادية"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Dal7kjIw9dY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wsv9I7oTUTQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالفيديو.. مسيرة بزجاجات الزيت وأكياس السكر بدمياط ضد قرارات مرسى
2012-12-07 16:42:29​*​*





نظم مئات  المواطنين مظاهرة بميدان الحرية بدمياط، اليوم الجمعة، لرفض قرارت الرئيس  محمد مرسى، والمطالبة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى وتأجيل موعد الاستفتاء على  الدستور.

انطلقت  المسيرة من شارع الجلاء بدمياط، وتوقفت أمام مقر حزب "الحرية والعدالة"،  وردد المشاركون هتافات منها: "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".. " حكم المرسى عار  وخيانة".. " اكتب على جدران البيت.. مرسى جاى بإزازة زيت".. ورفع  المتظاهرون زجاجات الزيت وأكياس السكر خلال المسيرة.

من جانبها أعلنت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، عن تنظيمها مسيرة بعد صلاة العشاء تنطلق من جامع البحر، مؤيدة لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى.

*
[YOUTUBE]Y0WEEW7liSc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة تنتقل لمعاينة مقر الإخوان بالمقطم وتحقق مع 9 متهمين*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالفيديو.. مسيرة بزجاجات الزيت وأكياس السكر بدمياط ضد قرارات مرسى*





*بالفيديو.. مسيرة بزجاجات الزيت وأكياس السكر بدمياط ضد قرارات مرسى
2012-12-07 16:42:29​*​
* 



*
* نظم مئات  المواطنين مظاهرة بميدان الحرية بدمياط، اليوم الجمعة، لرفض قرارت الرئيس  محمد مرسى، والمطالبة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى وتأجيل موعد الاستفتاء على  الدستور.*

* انطلقت  المسيرة من شارع الجلاء بدمياط، وتوقفت أمام مقر حزب "الحرية والعدالة"،  وردد المشاركون هتافات منها: "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".. " حكم المرسى عار  وخيانة".. " اكتب على جدران البيت.. مرسى جاى بإزازة زيت".. ورفع  المتظاهرون زجاجات الزيت وأكياس السكر خلال المسيرة.*

* من جانبها أعلنت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، عن تنظيمها مسيرة بعد صلاة العشاء تنطلق من جامع البحر، مؤيدة لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى.*

[YOUTUBE]Y0WEEW7liSc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتحدث باسم حزب المصريين الأحرار | أنا متفائل.. واليوم يوم الحسم وساعة النصر قريبة
    2012-12-07 16:59:49        






   قال أحمد خيرى، المتحدث باسم حزب المصريين الأحرار، "اليوم هو يوم الحسم  إلى جميع الأصدقاء من شعر منى بالإحباط والتشاؤم خلال الأيام الماضية أقول  لكم جميعا إننى فى قمة التفاؤل، وأؤمن أننا سننتصر، وأن ساعة النصر قريبة  إنشاء الله، فو الله الذى لا إله إلا هو ما من حاكم قتل شعبا إلا وسقط،  ومرسى سيسقط سيسقط تحت أقدام هذا الشعب العظيم".

    وناشد خيرى، عبر حسابه موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، إلى كل مصرى  ومصرية، اليوم هو اليوم الفصل، انزلوا وشاركوا ولا تخافوا، دافعوا عن  مستقبلكم ومستقبل أبنائكم وأحفادكم، دافعوا عن حضارتكم وتراثكم وثقافتكم،  دافعوا عن مدنيتكم ووحدتكم".




​**

​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*ردد آلاف المتظاهرين المشاركين بمسيرات مليونية "الكارت الأحمر"، "هما اثنين مالهمش أمان حكم العسكر والإخوان"، وذلك أمام مقر وزارة الدفاع بشارع الخليفة المأمون أثناء توجه المتظاهرين القادمين من ميدان التحرير إلى قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت مسيرة للصحفيين مساء اليوم الجمعة، ميدان التحرير عبر مدخل طلعت حرب، للمشاركة فى مليونية "الكارت الأحمر"، للتنديد بأحداث قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل متظاهرو  الإنتاج الإعلامي  يهاجمون الأمن بـ شماريخ 
    2012-12-07 
16:53:23    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 كشفت مصادر أمنية أن بعض المتظاهرين المؤيدين لمحمد مرسي، رئيس  الجمهورية،  من جماعات الإسلام السياسي يلقون "شماريخ" على قوات الأمن أمام  مدينة  الإنتاج الإعلامي.  	وأضافت المصادر أن ضباط المباحث يتصدون  للمتظاهرين لمنعهم من اقتحام  المدينة، موضحا أنه تم الدفع بقوات إضافية  نظرا لتزايد أعداد المتظاهرين.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين الإخوان المسلمين والمتظاهرين بالبحيرة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالفيديو..أعضاء من "الإخوان" يحاولون اقتحام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي اعتراضا على "الإعلام الفاسد"*


[YOUTUBE]nk3jrJWrAB4[/YOUTUBE]
 
 

                         الجمعة 07.12.2012 - 04:24 م 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صححححححححححححح
*D
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة السيدة زينب تهتف «عيش حرية اسقاط الإخونجية»*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*البحيرة  - حرب شوارع الآن بكوم حمادة أمام مقر جماعة الإخوان بين متظاهرين وإخوان ،  وبعض من جماعة الإخوان أعلي المقر يقذفون زجاجات الملوتوف علي المتظاهرين .  *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو "الإنتاج الإعلامى" يتهمون الشرطة بالتقصير فى تأمين الاتحادية

أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الجيزة، أن المتظاهرين أمام البوابة رقم "4" بمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى فى أكتوبر، أطلقوا العديد من الهتافات المعادية لوزارة الداخلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل الشرقية الان 

مدرعة شرطة تصدم ثلاثة متظاهرين والامن يلقي القبض عليهم ووجود حالات كثيرة ما بين الاصابة والاختناق نتيجة اطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع بكثافة وايضا المستشفيات تعاني

وقوات الامن تطارد المتظاهرين حتي شارع مؤمن بالقومية وتلقي القبض علي اثنين من داخل نادي الشرقية وداخل مستشفي المبره وقد قامت قوات الامن بسحل المتظاهرين المقبوض عليهم وضربهم بطريقة غير ادامية*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصول المسيرات أمام "الاتحادية".. والحرس الجمهورى يعزز تواجده *

*   الجمعة، 7 ديسمبر  2012 - 16:41*
* 






                             المتظاهرون أمام الاتحادية *
* كتب رأفت إبراهيم ورامى سعيد*


* وصلت المسيرات المنطلقة من مسجد الفتح وشبرا والتحرير وسراى    القبة، التى شارك فيها شباب الألتراس وشباب حركة 6 إبريل وآلاف   المتظاهرين.*

* فيما عززت قوات الحرس الجمهورى من تواجدها خلف الجدار الأسمنتى بمحيط قصر    الاتحادية، وذلك بعد توافد الآلاف من المتظاهرين لحماية القصر.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل من قوات الحرس الجمهوري امام الاتحادية
2012-12-07 17:01:24​





قوات الحرس الجمهوري تستدعي أعدادًا إضافية للتصدي لمحاولات المتظاهرين الوصول لـقصر "الاتحادية"​ 

استدعت قوات الحرس الجمهوري المتمركزة بمحيط قصر الاتحادية  أعدادًا إضافية للتصدي لمحاولات المتظاهرين المعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسي،  لعبور الأسلاك الشائكة الفاصلة بينهم وبين القصر.

ويتمركز خلف الحرس الجمهوري قوات من الأمن المركزي التي تستعد حاليًا لمعاونة الأولى على دفع المتظاهرين إذا لزم الأمر.

تأتي تلك التظاهرات على خلفية الاشتباكات الدامية التي  شهدها محيط قصر الاتحادية خلال الأيام الماضية بين مؤيدين ومعارضي للرئيس  مرسي وأسفرت عن مصرع 7 وإصابة المئات.





​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* شبكة رصد الإخبارية ، أن مجموعة إدارة الأزمات بمجلس الوزراء، تجري  حالياً اتصالات مع القوى السياسية المختلفة من أجل التحضير للحوار الذى دعا  إليه الرئيس مرسى غداً بقصر الاتحادية، مع القوي السياسية المختلفة، وذلك  بهدف التوصل إلى حل للأزمة السياسية الحالية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة دوران شبرا تصل لمحيط قصر الاتحادية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*التحرير الان 






*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل| الآلاف من "الإسلاميين" يعلنون الاعتصام أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي للمطالبة بتطهير الإعلام

المصدر : المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*محمد بدر | عاااااااااجل ميليشيات الاخوان بتتجه الآن للاعتداء على مسيرتنا السلمية بالاسكندرية بالجنازير والسيوف واشتباكات فى الصفوف الخلفية الآن للمسيرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تشهدت مدينه المنصوره مظاهرات حاشده رافضة الاعلان الدستوري وتطالب بإسقاط الرئيس رافضة حكم الاخوان المسلمين، كما تطوف بمراكز وقري وارياف ونجوع المحافظه في سبقه هي الاولي بمحافظه الدقهليه....
 كما يرددون شعارات الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام.
 يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد.
 علي وعلي وعلي الصوت اللي بيهتف بقي بيموت .

 بيع بيع بيع الثوره يابديع ،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*خالد على من أمام "الاتحادية": جئنا اليوم لإسقاط "الديكتاتورى"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل قنديل يعقد اجتماعا وزاريا
    2012-12-07 17:10:52        






 

    عقد الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء اجتماعا وزاريا اليوم لبحث الأوضاع والتطورات التي تمر بها البلاد حاليا.
    حضر الاجتماع وزراء الشئون القانونية والمجالس البرلمانية والعدل والصحة  والصناعة التنمية المحلية وممثلون عن وزارتي الدفاع والداخلية.




​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو "الإنتاج الإعلامى" يتهمون الشرطة بالتقصير فى تأمين الاتحادية*

  الجمعة، 7 ديسمبر  2012 - 17:08





جانب من تظاهرات قوى إسلامية أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى 
كتب محمود عبد الراضى  


أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الجيزة، أن المتظاهرين أمام  البوابة  رقم "4" بمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى فى أكتوبر، أطلقوا العديد من  الهتافات  المعادية لوزارة الداخلية، حيث اتهم المتظاهرون الشرطة بحماية  الإعلاميين  ومدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، وتعزيز الخدمات الأمنية حولها تخوفا  من اقتحامها،  فى حين أنها تخلت عن تأمين مؤيدى الرئيس محمد مرسى، وشباب  التيار الإسلامى  أمام قصر الاتحادية، مما أدى إلى وقوع العديد من الضحايا.
 
وأضاف المصدر، أن المتظاهرين أطلقوا الشماريخ فى الهواء، ابتهاجا بوصول الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، للانضمام إلى صفوف المتظاهرين. 
فيما توجه عدد من قيادات مديرية أمن الجيزة على رأسهم اللواء كمال الدالى   مدير المباحث بالجيزة، ونائبه اللواء طارق الجزار والمقدم أحمد نجم رئيس   مباحث أكتوبر، ومعاونه الرائد محمد ربيع، والعميد خالد أبو الفتوح مأمور   القسم، إلى مكان الأحداث لمتابعة الموقف عن قرب، وفرضت قوات الأمن كردونا   أمنيا بالمكان، حيث دفعت بقرابة 10 تشكيلات أمنية، وتم إلغاء إجازات الضباط   وندب رجال المرور لتسيير الحركة المرورية بطريق الواحات والشوارع المحيطة   بمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، ونبهت القيادات الأمنية على الأفراد والضباط   التحلى بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس، وعدم الاحتكاك بالمتظاهرين إلا فى حالات   الضرورة، ومحاولة تفريق المتظاهرين دون التعدى عليهم وتأمين أرواحهم.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*#مسيرة بالمنيا: "ولا إخوان ولا سلفيين مصر لكل المصريين":*
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الآلاف فى مسيرات لـ"الاتحادية".. ويطالبون بإسقاط النظام.. هتافات ثورية: "عيش حرية إسقاط الإخوانجية" و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد أنا مش كافر أنا مش ملحد".. وممدوح حمزة يصل "الاتحادية" بسيارة ومكبرات الصوت
*اليوم السابع*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*«أبوالفتوح» يطالب بمحاكمة «إرشاد الإخوان» لتسببه في «أحداث الاتحادية»*



*غرررررررريبه*
*لا وغريبه ليه 
*
*مش يمكن حسوا ان مرسي خلاص فا بيجهزوا البديل 
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

غادر الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل مظاهرات أنصاره أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، مطالباً أنصاره بعدم الانصراف، موضحاً أنه سيعود فى الساعة 8 مساءً.  ..


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

قال شاهد عيان لوكالة "رويترز" إن اشتباكات بالرصاص وطلقات الخرطوش والأسلحة البيضاء والحجارة اندلعت اليوم الجمعه


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

تصاعدت وتيرة الأحداث بين المتظاهرين والشرطة بمحيط منزل الرئيس مرسى بالزقازيق والشوارع الجانبية، حيث اقتحمت قوات الشرطة ساحة مسجد الفتح .


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

قال خالد على، المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، "لقد جئت اليوم كى أستقبل ثورتنا لنسقط الديكتاتورى".


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

القائد إبراهيم
انطلاق مسيرة حاشدة من القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية تطالب برحيل مرسى.. والقوى الوطنية: مرسى له عقلية مستبد واستجاب لدعاوى التحريض على قتل المتظاهرين.. وسقوطه قريبا

انطلقت من القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية مسيرة حاشدة، من أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم عقب صلاة الجمعة، تطالب بإسقاط النظام ورحيل الرئيس محمد مرسى، وتهتف "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام، الشعب يريد إسقاط الإخوان، و ارحل ارحل، ويسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mS2TEWkOh7Y#![/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]X1JVyjdJB4o[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مظاهرات حاشدة بالشرقية وتكثيف أمني حول منزل "مرسي" 
2012- م 05:03:49 الجمعة 07 - ديسمبر  


الشرقية: سناء عنان

انطلقت بجميع مدن محافظة الشرقية مظاهرات  حاشدة شارك فيها الآلاف من شباب القوى الوطنية والثورية، للإعلان عن رفضهم لما جاء في خطاب الرئيس مرسي، أمس الخميس 6 ديسمبر.

وأجمع المتظاهرون، على أن الخطاب لم يحقق طموحاتهم ويلبى مطالبهم، ونظموا المظاهرات احتجاجاً على الأحداث الدامية التي شهدها محيط الاتحادية.

 وردد المتظاهرون العديد من الهتافات المنددة بحكم المرشد والمؤكدة على بطلان الجمعية الدستورية والاستفتاء منها "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد ..الاعلان الدستور باطل الجمعية التأسيسية باطل.. وبالروح والدم نفديك يا مصر".

وشهد محيط منزل د.محمد مرسى والكائن بشارع ابو بكر الصديق تواجد أمني مكثف لتأمينه وذلك بعد حدوث اشتباكات عنيفة أول أمس بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن أثناء محاولتهم اقتحام منزل الرئيس قام خلالها المتظاهرون بإلقاء الطوب والحجارة على قوات الشرطة، التي بادرت بتفريقهم باستخدام القنابل المسيلة للدموع ونتج عن ذلك إصابة 3 ضباط و20 مجنداً وعدد من الثوار  بجروح وكدمات وكسور واختناق .

وصرح اللواء محمد كمال جلال، مدير أمن الشرقية، أن أفراد الأمن التزموا بسياسة ضبط النفس لأقصى درجة ممكنة احتراماً لحق التظاهر السلمي المكفول لكل المواطنين وأن دور الشرطة هو تأمين المنشآت الحيوية المملوكة للدولة وكذلك المنشآت التجارية والمالية وتوفير الأمن للمواطنين.​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

حزب النور بأسيوط: لن نؤيد مرسي بعد اليوم


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

قيادي سلفي بمطروح يدعوالمصلين للتصويت بنعم على الدستور


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

خناقه بين الصحفيين والماره

[YOUTUBE]SmXlCz_bzD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

دروع بشرية من الإخوان لحماية مقراتهم


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور.إصابة العشرات باشتباكات أمام منزل مرسي بالشرقية
* 
*http://dostor.org/الأخبار/قلب-مصر/109144-بالصور-إصابة-العشرات-باشتباكات-أمام-منزل-مرسي-بالشرقية#* 

*  		الجمعة, 07 ديسمبر 2012 17:16     *
*




* 
*احد المصابين* 


*         الشرقية- رأفت نجم:    * 
* 	تصاعدت الأحداث بين المتظاهرين والشرطة بمحيط منزل الرئيس مرسي بالزقازيق  والشوراع الجانبية، حيث اقتحمت قوات الشرطة ساحة مسجد الفتح ونادي الشرقية  واحتجزت عدد من المتظاهرين بعد تبادل الاشتبكات التي استخدم فيها الحجارة  والمولوتوف و القنابل المسيلة للدموع مما أسفر عن إصابة العشرات من  الجانبين وتم نقلهم بسيارات الإسعاف المتواجدة في مسرح الأحداث.*
* 	من ناحية أخرى تم السيطرة على حريق محدود بمستشفى المبرة نتج عنه إلقاء  قنبلة؛ مما أدى إلى حالة من الزعر بين جموع المرضى و تم إغلاق النوافذ بسبب  رائحة الغاز الكثيفة والتي إصابة المرضى والعاملين باختناقات.*
*



*​ *



*​ *



*​ *



*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مسيرة بالتحرير تضامنًا مع الحسينى أبوضيف                          



*»*   					متظاهرون يعتلون الجدار الخرسانى للاتحادية                  
http://www.alwafd.org/أخبار-وتقارير...الغائب-بجميع-مساجد-الفيوم-على-شهداء-الاتحادية 
http://www.alwafd.org/أخبار-وتقارير/10-محلية/322837-تكريم-أطباء-المعاش-بالمنيا 
*»*   					مسيرة حاشدة للوفد إلى الاتحادية                  
*»*   					مسيرة  التيار الشعبى تصل إلى الاتحادية                  
*»*   					مسيرة تضم الآلاف من المطرية تصل إلى الاتحادية                  
*»*   					الكتاتنى:لا ننسى موقف الشريعى لمساندة الثورة                  
*»*   					تأمين استوديوهات القنوات الخاصة بمدينة الإنتاج                  
*»*   					مسيرة العباسية تصل لقصر الاتحادية                  
*»*   					وقفة احتجاجية مناهضة للإخوان بنجع حمادى                  
*»*   					ناشطون: لا يوجد داعٍ للحوار مع مرسى                  
*»*   					5 آلاف متظاهر بدمياط يطالبون بإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى                  




بوابة الوفد الإلكترونية 
​


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2012)

احد قيادات الاخوان 
ايوة المرشد بيحكم 
[YOUTUBE]81PmFQXtGR8[/YOUTUBE]
قيادات هبلان ​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عبد الحليم قنديل: ضغوط من جهة سيادية لمنع الإفراج عن معتقلي «الاتحادية» 

  


  فريدة الشوباشي: نحن أمام رئيس جاء ليُفرق بين المصريين ويُقسمهم إلى فريقين

  «شفيق»: أؤكد لكل مصري أن مرسي وجماعته خطر على بلدنا 

  مسيرة حاشدة تنطلق من مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية رفضا للاستفتاء

  توقف مسيرة مصطفى محمود دقيقة حدادًا على أرواح الشهداء 

  خالد علي: التفاوض مع مرسي «خيانة للثورة» 
جريده الشروق


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

متظاهرو «الاتحادية» يزيلون الأسلاك الشائكة الموجودة بشارع الميرغني


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل.. مشادات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الحرس أمام الاسلاك الشائكة في الاتحادية

*​*



الاتحادية​*​*- ياسمين الجيوشى- أحمد البرماوى
نشر: 7/12/2012 4:09 م – تحديث 7/12/2012 5:25 م
تجمع   الألاف من المتظاهرين بجانب الأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز الحديدية التى   وضعتها قوات الحرس الجمهورى فى شارع المرغنى «احد الشوارع المؤدية الى قصر   الاتحادية» فى ظل تواجد قوات الحرس الجمهورى وعززت بقوات من الامن المركزى   التى قامت بغلق جميع الشوارع المؤدية الى قصر الاتحادية بالأسلاك الشائكة   والحواجز الحديدة وذلك منع وصول المتظاهرين الى قصر الرئاسة لكن  المتظاهرين  اصروا على إزالة الحواجز الحديدية للتظاهر فى محيط القصر  مرددين هتافات  مناهضة للرئيس مرسى منها «ارحل».
ونجح المتظاهرون فى إزالة الكثير من الأسلاك الشائكة لكن المدرعات التابعة للحرس الجمهورى وقفت بعرض الشارع منعا لوصول المتظاهرين.






*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*سيارة تصدم أربع مظاهرين أحدهم في حالة حرجة بالدقهلية*



[YOUTUBE]ut7NEWytRQk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*هل هذا بلطجى*






"محمد السيد رمضان" - 37 سنة - مهندس كمبيوتر وحاصل علي ماجستير من الجامعه الأمريكية، متزوج وعنده ولد.
محمد كان عند المستشفي الميداني عند الاتحادية بيودى أدوية، الإخوان هجموا ع المستشفي وخطفوه منها مع آخرين واحتجزوهم لتاني يوم، وضربوهم و بهدلوهم زى ماهو واضح من الصورة، وتاني يوم سلموهم للبوليس، واتهموهم انهم بلطجية.
هم دول البلطجية اللي د.مرسي قال عليهم .. هم دول اللي جماعته خطفوهم من الشارع ..!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*آكل مكاسب البورصة الأسبوع الماضي بسبب «الاتحادية».. والمؤشر يرتفع 0.06%​*​
*​*
*

​*
*​*
*تسببت الاشتباكات  الدموية التي شهدها محيط قصر الاتحادية، مساء الأربعاء الماضي، في تآكل  مكاسب البورصة طيلة الأسبوع، خاصة في جلسة نهاية الأسبوع، الخميس، التي  خسرت السوق خلالها 10.4 مليار جنيه.​ وقلصت جلسة الخميس  الماضي مكاسب السوق بشكل كبير، ليسجل المؤشر الرئيسي «EGX30» ،الذي يقيس  أداء أنشط 30 شركة، ارتفاعا طفيفا بنهاية الأسبوع بلغت نسبته 0.6%، بعد أن  كسب 30 نقطة، مستقرا عند مستوى 4838 نقطة، مقابل 4808 نقطة في نهاية  تعاملات الأسبوع الماضي.​ وربح رأس المال السوقي  نحو 1.9 مليار جنيه، بعد بلوغه 341.3 مليار جنيه، مقارنة بـ339.3 مليار  جنيه تعادل 55.7 مليار دولار الأسبوع الماضي.​ يأتي هذا بعد أن سجلت  البورصة ارتفاعا ملحوظا منتصف الأسبوع خلال جلستي الثلاثاء والأربعاء  الماضيين، ليسجل المؤشر الرئيسي خلالهما صعودا بنسبة 5%، بسبب تكثيف  الأجانب مشترياتهم خلال هاتين الجلستين.​ وسجلت تعاملات الأجانب  صافيا شرائيا خلال الأسبوع بقيمة 95.9 مليون جنيه، فيما اتجهت تعاملات  المصريين والعرب نحو البيع بصافى بيعي 74.3 مليون جنيه و21.8 مليون جنيه  على الترتيب.​ وقال محسن عادل، نائب  رئيس الجمعية المصرية لدراسات التمويل والاستثمار، إن ما تمر به مصر يقلق  المتعاملين بالبورصة، محذرا من أن الصورة قد تكون أكثر ضبابية للمستثمر  الأجنبي، باعتبار أن البورصة مؤشر لما يحدث في البلاد.​ وتوقع عادل تحرك السوق  بشكل عرضي مائل للتراجع خلال تعاملات الأسبوع المقبل، بسبب استمرار  الاضطرابات السياسية التي تشهدها مصر، مشيرا إلى أن «المشتريات المرجحة  ستكون انتقائية في إطار عمليات إعادة بناء مراكز مالية لمستثمرين أجانب  وعرب في الأغلب».​ وأكد أن السوق لديها  القدرة لارتدادة تصحيحية قوية لكن بشرط هدوء الأوضاع في مصر وفض الأزمة  السياسية الحالية، خاصة أن الأسعار الحالية في السوق تضعف من الشهية  البيعية، وتقلص فرص المبيعات الاندفاعية من جانب المتعاملين الأفراد.​ وطالب نائب رئيس  الجمعية المصرية لدراسات التمويل والاستثمار المستثمرين بعدم اتخاذ  قراراتهم وفقاً للأحداث السياسية، لأن القرارات العشوائية قد تتسبب في  خسائر فادحة.​*
*​*
*​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*وائل غنيم للرئيس وجماعته: "موتوا بغروركم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مؤتمر صحفى لجبهة الإنقاذ بالتزامن مع لقاء الرئيس بالقوى السياسية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجــل : ميكروباص يحاول دهس متظاهرين مسيرة مصطفى محمود  







كتب - هناء حبيب وياسمين أحمد وضياء السبيري:
  اعتدي أحد سائقي الميكروباص على مسيرة مصطفى محمود بشارع  رمسيس محاولًا  دهس المتظاهرين المشاركين بالمسيرة، مما تسبب في عدد من  الإصابات الخفيفة.
وقام المتظاهرون بتهشيم زجاج سيارة الميكروباص الأمامي  لمنعه من التعرض  لهم، وقام السائق بسحب عصا من داخل السيارة لضرب  المتظاهرين مطالبًا إياهم  بدفع تعويض مالي عن ما لحق بالسيارة من أضرار،  فيما استكمل المتظاهرون  مسيرتهم يهتفون "سلمية سلمية".
الدستور* 
​ ​


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ممدوح اسماعيل من أمام مدينة الانتاج الاعلامي :

 المذيع : لماذا أنتم هنا ؟؟؟
 ممدوح اسماعيل : نحن هنا لنقف أمام الاعلاميين الذين يشوهوا الاسلاميين و سنأتي قريباً لنمنعهم من الدخول بالقوة ...

 المذيع: طيب ما في قنوات اسلامية بتدعو للفتنة برضو ؟!!
 ممدوح اسماعيل : في قانون يا جماعة , اللي عنده شكوي يقدمها للنيابة 
 !!!!!!!!

 رد يا شعب مصر ، حسين اركن شوية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو المحلة يعلنون استقلالها عن المحافظة واسقاط شرعية مرسى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vMY2ybZZvyI[/YOUTUBE]

الاخوان يعذبون المصريين فى التحرير
شاهد بداية التعذيب بالكهرباء المجرم حازم فاروق عضو مجلس الشعب الحالى ورئيس لجنه العلاقات الخارجيه و نقيب اطباء الاسنان لمصرى يقوم بالتعذيب بنفسه للمواطن االمحامى اسامة كمال ....
اين منظمات حقوق الانسان من تعذيب المصريين على يد الاخوان - اين اطباء الاسنان من نقيبهم جزار التعذيب؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عـــــــــا جـــــــــــل المحله الكبرى :
 الثوار يحتلون مجلس مدينة المحلة الكبرى و يعلنون اسقاط النظام
 و تشكيل مجلس رئاسى ثورى لإدارة شئون المدينة و سيتم الإعلان عن الاسماء فور الانتهاء*


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

نظرا لأحداث الامس المؤسفة والتي غتطت علي خبر عظيم كنا نتظره بفارغ الصبر وكان يقينا منا ببرائة صاحبه وهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو:

القضاء الإداري يحكم ببراءة "شفيق" و حبس رئيس جمعيه اسكان الطيارين على ذمه التحقيق حيث ان مسئولية التخصيص تمت فى عهده و لا تمت للفريق احمد شفيق بصلة و اقتصر دور شفيق على التصديق على العقود النهائية فقط و هو ما يلزمه به القانون

ومن ناحية اخرى

المستشار أسامة الصعيدى امر بحبس اللواء نبيل فريد شكرى رئيس جمعية الطيارين 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيق

ووجه له الصعيدي تهمة التربح وإهدار المال العام والتزوير فى أوراق الرسمية و فى الاستيلاء على على 140 ألف متر بالبحيرات المرة.

اعترف المتهم تفصيلا فى التحقيقات بجريمته


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*السلفي محمد الباقر *

لم أكن أعلم أن ديننا يأمُرنا بالتعدّي بالضرب المُبرح المُحدِث للعلامات على جسد البنات
لم أكن أعلم أن ديننا يأمرنا بالتعدّي على مُعتصمين في خيامهم ولو كانوا غير مسلمين
لم أكن أعلم أن ديننا يأمرنا بالتعدّي بالضرب والتعذيب لترهيب الفرد من الرجوع مرة أخرى

لم أكن أعلم أن ديننا يأمرنا بطاعة التكاليف من العِباد التي تُخالف أوامر ونواهي رب العباد
لم أكن أعلم أن ديننا يأمرنا برد الظُلم بظُلم فعلاً وقولاً ويأمرنا أن نكون مثال للقدوة السيئة
لم أكن أعلم أن ديننا يأمرنا بسحب أجهزة الدولة الأمنية و استبدالها بأنفسنا كقوات مدنية

لم أكن أعلم أن ديننا يأمرنا بعدم النزول ضد قوات نظام الطاغية ويأمرنا بالنزول وقت المصلحة
لم أكن أعلم أن ديننا يأمرنا بالتأويل و الكذب و التبرير لحشد حشود غفيرة على خلاف الواقع
لم أكن أعلم أن النزول للدفاع بالدم يكون للرئيس الإخواني و ليس بمحمد محمود والعباسية
لم أكن أعلم أن 150 ألف لم يقتحموا القصر وقتما إنسحبت الشرطة , فنزلوا ضد خيام معدودة

* والله الإسلام بريء من هذا وبمن يقوم به بإسم الدين , رحم الله جميع الشهداء والمصابين وحسبى الله ونعم والوكيل , وإنا لله وأنا إليه راجعون , واللهم عليك بمن إتخذ تكليف النزول ..

* أتحدّث عن الإسلام يا من كلّف وأمر وحشد وقام بذلك بإسم الإسلام , وألا فتكون المقارنه لفعل وقول بين أيدلوجية أو مدرسة فكرية أو جماعة تنظيمة .. وليس بإسم الدين !


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الكتاتني: لا نضع شروطا مسبقة للحوار.. ومستعدون لسماع كافة المبادرات
* * 
* *                         الجمعة 07.12.2012 - 05:56 م 
* *



 
* *             كتب - أحمد رجب          
* *          صرح الدكتور محمد سعد  الكتاتني رئيس حزب  الحرية والعدالة بأنه يتمني أن تقبل كافة القوي السياسية والأطراف الفاعلة  على الساحة دعوة الرئيس للحوار.

وقال إن الحوار هو السبيل الوحيد لعبور الأزمة الحالية ولوقف سيناريو الفوضي الذي يتم جر الوطن إليه.

وأضاف الدكتور الكتاتني أنه يجب علي القادة العقلاء الجلوس سوياً لبحث  الواقع وللاتفاق علي خارطة الطريق تضمن وقف العنف واستكمال مسيرة الحرية  والديمقراطية فلا أحد يريد استمرار إراقة الدم المصري.

وأكد الدكتور الكتاتني في تصريحه أن الحزب لا يضع شروطاً مسبقة للحوار وأنه مستعد لسماع ومناقشة كافة الأفكار والمبادرات.








 محسسني انه متحدث رسمي 
مال امك انت 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد استقالة رئيس التليفزيون رئيس قطاع القنوات المتخصصة، يستقيل من منصبه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون في المنصورة امام ديوان عام المحافظه والهتاف الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*هالي المعتقلين الان امام نيابه مصر الجديده و حاله من الغضب تسود
  اهالي المعتقلين و سط تعالي الهتافات للافراج عنهم
*




​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الممثل نبيل الحلفاوى  

كذاب من يروج أن الصراع الآن له علاقة بالإسلام....إنها معركة حياة أو موت وطن


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*                           خالدعلى :الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام 



*
* 



​ *​* 
                                                                    كتب-أحمد حمدى ومصطفى يحيي :                              الجمعة , 07 ديسمبر 2012 17:30          
     وصلت إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية مسيرة شبرا والتي ضمت الآلاف  من المتظاهرين  للمشاركة في مليونية "الكارت الأحمر" لمطالبة الرئيس محمد  مرسي بالتراجع عن  الإعلان الدستوري ووقف الاستفتاء على الدستور.
     وقاد المسيرة  الناشط الحقوقي خالد علي المرشح السابق  لرئاسة الجمهورية  والذي رفعه المتظاهرين على الأعناق مرددين هتافات مناهضة  لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين والرئيس محمد مرسي منها "هتافات "الشعب يريد  اسقاط النظام" و  "ارحل يا مرسي "و "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".
    وشارك في المسيرة أحزاب الدستور والتيار الشعبي وحركة شباب 6 أبريل وحزب التيار المصري وحزب مصر القوية والاشتراكيين الثوريين.
    كما تواصل توافد الآلاف من المتظاهرين على قصر الاتحادية في مسيرات حاشدة   من ميدان التحرير والجيزة والمطرية للمطالبة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري   وتأجيل الاستفتاء على الدستور .*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*             حرب شوارع فى الزقازيق          *

*تشهد شوارع مدينة الزقازيق منذ مساء أمس تعدى شديد من قوات  الأمن المحاوطة لمنزل د/محمد مرسى على المئات من المتظاهرين الرافضين  للأعلان الدستورى ومسودة الدستور على الرغم من خلو المنزل، حيث قامت قوات  كبيرة من الأمن المركزى  بمطاردة المتظاهرين وأغلاق كل الطرق المؤدية إلى  الشارع الذى يقع فيه منزل د/مرسى كما قام بإلقاء الغاز المسيل للدموع  بكثافة مما أدى إلى وصوله إلى داخل مستشفى الجامعه ومستشفى المبرة مما أدى  إلى تدهور حالة  15 طفل داخل المستشفى. كما قامت قوات الأمن بإلقاء القبض  على بعض المتظاهرين والمصابين من داخل مسشتفى المبرة ولازال الوضع مشتعل  حتى اللحظة.*
[YOUTUBE]Yd0xvbKYwVU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*خبر عااجل جداا عن مرسى الان و بعدها اطلق المتظاهرين الالعاب النااريه و السلام الجمهورى   *



[YOUTUBE]XSVUNW7H-eA[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*





    الابراشي : سندخل الاستوديوهات حتى لو كان الثمن حياتنا

قال  وائل الإبراشي- الإعلامى بقناه دريم- من منصة ميدان التحرير, إن الحوار  الذي دعى إليه مرسي لا داعى له, لافتًا إلى أن من يقبله فهو بذلك يخون  الميدان وأضاف الإبراشى أن مدينه الإنتاج الإعلامى تحاصر الآن من قبل  مليشيات الإخوان وأعوانهم قائلًا, سوف ندخل الاستديوهات ونواصل ما بدأناه  حتى ولو كان الثمن حياتنا. وأضاف  الإبراشى أن الحاكم الذي حول مصر إلى ساحة من الحرب الأهلية لا يصلح لأن  يكون حاكمًا, ولابد من رحيله, ولفت الإبراشى إلى أن خطاب الرئيس أمس ملأته  لغة التهديد والتحذير، وهى اللغة السائدة لدى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، التي  تعتمد على مليشياتها لأخونة الدولة.

    الصباح
​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور.. متظاهرون يحاصرون مجلس مدينة المحلة ويطالبون بإسقاط الرئيس*

  الجمعة، 7 ديسمبر  2012 - 18:01






                             المتظاهرون أثناء حصارهم لمجلس مدينة المحلة الكبرى 
الغربية – عادل ضرة


حاصرت عدد من القوى الثورية والحركات الشبابية والأحزاب  السياسية،  مجلس مدينة المحلة، مطالبين بإسقاط النظام وإسقاط الرئيس مرسى  وجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، ورفعوا لافتة جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى بالمحلة،  ووضعها على  مدخل بوابة مجلس المدينة، مرددين "يا مرسى قول الحق أنت باطل  ولا لأ"، "قول  ما تخافشى مرسى ما يحكمشى"، "يا إخوان يا مسلمين ليلتكم  سوده وزى الطين"،  "يا مرسى ارجع فى قرارك مبارك فى انتظارك"، "يا مبارك  نام واتهنى راح يجيلك  أحفاد البنا".
 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*"سباب جماعى" من لاعبى المنتخب المصرى لـ"مرسي" 

خــاص .. الفجر الرياضي

*​*12/7/2012   5:07 PM*​*



*​*

تعرض  الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي  منذ توليه السلطة لهجوم شديد من معظم لاعبى  الدورى الممتاز المصرى بسبب  ادائه "المتواضع" – على حد وصفهم - واداء  جماعته الإخوان المسلمين  المُتراجع, وزادت حدة الأنتقادات فى أعقاب احداث  قصر الأتحادية وذلك بسبب  استشهاد أكثر من 5 أشخاص.


كان  أكثر المعترضين على الدكتور  محمد مرسي هو نجم نادى الزمالك الأسبق ونادى  بارنسلي الإنجليزي الحالى  أحمد حسام "ميدو", فقال ميدو تعليقاً على الاحداث  التى وقعت أمام قصر  الاتحادية بين مؤيديه ومعارضيه بأن الرئيس مرسي يفتقد  للضمير.


ويأتى  إبراهيم سعيد نجم نادى  الزمالك والأهلى الأسبق خلف أحمد حسام ميدو كأكثر  اللاعبين انتقاداً  للرئيس مرسي, حيث أنه يضع بعض الصور التى تُهاجم الرئيس  مرسي وتُشبه  بالرئيس الأسبق محمد حسنى مبارك.


وقال  إبراهيم سعيد عبر حسابه  الشخصي بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى الفيس بوك أن محمد  مرسي حقق إنجازاً فى  عدم التفريق بين المسلمين والمسيحين مؤكداً أنه "كفر"  الشعب كله وتسبب لهم  فى "تخلف" عقلى.


وعلى  جانب آخر, شن أسامة حسن لاعب  الزمالك الأسبق, هجوماً عنيفاً على الدكتور  محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية,  وذلك بسبب إستمرار توقف النشاط الرياضي في مصر.


وقال  أسامة حسن - خلال تصريحات  ببرنامج كورة النهاردة مع الكابتن أحمد شوبير-  إلى انه يشعر بأن البلد  أصبحت "إيجار" جديد لا يعرف من يُديرها قيادات  الدولة أم الأولتراس,  مُتابعاً "انت واحد جيت أجرت البلد مش عارف تديرها".


وفى  نفس السياق, طالب شادى محمد  قائد الفريق الأسبق بالنادي الأهلى, أن  الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية  عليه التنحى من منصبه بإرادته وبطواعية  كاملة خاصة بعد المظاهرات الحاشدة  الرافضة لقراراته.


وكانت  أقوى هذه الأراء من جانب  أحمد عيد عبد الملك مهاجم نادى حرس الحدود  والمنتخب الوطنى المصرى, الذى  تلفظ بلفظ خارج فى هجومه على الرئيس مرسي  قائلاً "يا مرسي أنت وأعوانك  الخرفان .. أموكو".


ولم  يكن لاعبو الدورى فقط هم من  يهاجمون الرئيس مرسي, فهاجم مرتضى منصور رئيس  نادى الزمالك الأسبق,  الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية, وذلك خلال كلمته  التى ألقاها أمام  الجمعية العمومية لنادى القضاة.


وقال  مرتضي منصور موجهاً حديثه  للرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي "أصغر قاضي فى مصر  أعلى منك مقاماً", مُطالبا  إياه بألا يضع نفسه فى مزبلة التاريخ.


وفى  نهاية الحديث, يُعد محمد  أبوتريكة أكثر مؤيدين الدكتور محمد مرسي وقراراته  التى وصفها بالثورية  وانها قرارات "ربانية", ورغم ذلك فقد هاجم تريكة مرسي  فى جزء ممن أصدرة,  مؤكداً إلى انه لم يشعر بأى تغيير منذ توليه السلطة فى  مصر. 


وقال  محمد أبوتريكة فى تصريحات  لقناة مصر 25 أنه رأى مشروع النهضة وقرأ العديد  من نقاطه إلا انه لم  يُشاهده حتى الأن متسائلاً "هو فين مشروع النهضة على  أرض الواقع".


الفجر
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشاجرة بمسجد حمزة بالسويس بسبب تكفير الخطيب لمعارضى الإعلان الدستورى

             نشبت مشاجرة حامية بين المصلين بمسجد حمزة بن عبد المطلب بمدينة السويس  بسبب قيام خطيب صلاة الجمعة بالهجوم على معارضى الإعلان الدستورى الذى  أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية واصفا إياهم بالكفار.                             واعترض عدد من المصلين على اراء الامام التكفيرية لمعارضى الاعلان  الدستورى وطالبوا خطيب الجمعة بعدم الحديث فى الشئون السياسية والتجريح فى  معارضى الاخوان.                             واشتعل الموقف وازداد سوءا عندما اصر المصلين على عدم اكمال الامام  للخطبة وتوقفها.




 
​*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*نوارة نجم على تويتر الان انا اسفة اقولكوا انكوا ثوار كاوركات وعاملين لي فيها متحضرين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عااااااااااااااجل
 تجمع عدد كبير من الأخوان أمام الجهاز المركزي المحاسبات ...*
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

استغاثه من الزقازيق
التعدى على المظاهرا السلميه بالأسلحه
التليفزيون


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> استغاثه من الزقازيق
> التعدى على المظاهرا السلميه بالأسلحه
> التليفزيون


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااااااااجل الاخوان يلقون مولوتوف على قوان الامن امام مدينه الانتاج *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تمكن عشرات المتظاهرين من عبور الحواجز التي وضعتها قوات الحرس الجمهوري في  محيط الاتحادية، وتعاملت القوات معهم بهدوء ودون استخدام العنف.
* *
    الوطن  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* 
إصابة 3 متظاهرين فى إطلاق نار على مسيرة للقوى المدنية بكفر الشيخ

                           الجمعة، 7 ديسمبر  2012 - 18:30





                             إصابة 3 متظاهرين بكفر الشيخ                         
 كفر الشيخ - محمد سليمان


 
أصيب ثلاثة من المتظاهرين فى اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين   والإخوان  وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفى كفر الشيخ العام، وهم عبد الرحمن عبد   المنعم الروبى،  وعلى شوقى على، ومحمد عبد الله الجوهرى، هذا فى الوقت الذى   تردد فيه أنباء  عن مقتل شاب برصاص حى.

وأكد المتظاهرون أن إطلاق الأعيرة النارية قد خرجت من صفوف الإخوان    المسلمين تجاه المتظاهرين وهم فى طريقهم لاستكمال المظاهرة وتم استخدام    العصى لتفريق المتظاهرين. 

فى حين أكد عدد كبير من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن أفراد الجماعة التزموا    الجلوس لدى مقراتهم وما حدث أن المتظاهرين كانوا متجهين نحو السوق الخيرى    الذى يقيمه الإخوان المسلمين أمام مديرية التربية والتعليم بكفر الشيخ  قبل   مقر الإخوان المسلمين بحوالى 500 متر وتم التصدى لهم من قبل العاملين  فى   المحلات المجاورة دون تدخل الإخوان أو إطلاق أعيرة نارية على  المتظاهرين.







*​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

«الكتاتني»: أدعو الجميع لقبول الحوار مع الرئيس ومستعدون لمناقشة جميع الأفكار​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*كوم حمادة - البحيرة اشتعال الاشتباك الان بين المتظاهرين والاخوان الان بمدينة كوم حمادة وتبادل التراشق بالطوب والمولوتوف بين الطرفين ووقوع عدة اصابات مع عدم تدخل من الامن*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
«الوطن» تكشف سيارة جيران «مرسى» تطلق النار على الثوار

2012-12-07 17:22:06 

 «العربية دى كانت بتضرب علينا خرطوش»، هكذا قال شهود عيان وهم يشيرون إلى سيارة سوداء، جرى تدميرها تماماً على بعد أمتار قليلة من ميدان روكسى، مركز الاشتباكات بين الثوار وعناصر الإخوان، حيث فوجئ المتظاهرون فى الخامسة مساء أمس الأول بسيارة سوداء «فيرنا» تطلق عليهم الخرطوش. وقال محمد فتحى، أحد الشهود وهو يشير إلى يده اليمنى المصابة، إن السيارة كانت تطلق النيران على مسيرات متجهة إلى قصر الاتحادية من ناحية ميدان روكسى، واستطاعوا محاصرتها، واستمر المتظاهرون فى تحطيم السيارة الخالية، وتكسير زجاجها وكشافاتها وجميع أبوابها، وتدخل مجهولون لإزالة أرقام السيارة وإخلائها من كل المتعلقات، لكن صوراً التقطها المتظاهرون للسيارة أظهرت أن رقمها «ع ج هـ 524». «الوطن» تتبعت رقم السيارة من مصادرها، لتتوصل لمفاجأة، وهى أن السيارة مسجلة بعنوان يقع فى شارع النرجس، بالتجمع الخامس، إلى جانب بيت الرئيس محمد مرسى مباشرة، وملك للسيدة «أ. م. ع».

​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*استقالة حرارة والخراط وجريس من "القومى لحقوق الإنسان"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس الوزراء يطالب القوى السياسية بالاستجابة لدعوة الرئيس إلى الحوار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت مسيرة مصطفى محمود وجود بعض الملتحين المعارضين لنظام الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، وما تفعله جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والمؤيدين له ضد القوى الثورية المعارضة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أدى آلاف المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية، صلاة العشاء أمام القصر، ويواصل المتظاهرون ترديد الهتافات المناهضة للرئيس محمد مرسى على دقات الطبول، ويردد عدد من الشباب الأولتراس "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، و"ارحل ارحل يا مرسى"، و"الثوار بيقولوا لمرسى الزنزانة بعد الكرسى".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*




   البلتاجي: الشعب كله سيتوحد دفاعا عن رئيسه الشرعي إذا عجزت الأجهزة الأمنية
            أكد الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، أمين عام حزب الحرية والعدالة، أن الشعب  المصري كله سيقف خلف الشرعية في حال المساس بها، وحينما تعجز الأجهزة  الأمنية عن حماية الشرعية، فان الشعب كله سيتوحد للدفاع عن رئيسه وعن مؤسسة  منتخبة.             وأشار البلتاجي، في تأبين شهداء مجزرة الاتحاديةـ إلى أن المعارضة الشرعية  ليست للذين يحرقون المقرات ويقتلون العزل الشرفاء من أجل تحقيق مكاسب  شخصية، وفقا للصفحة الرسمية للحزب.             واعتبر أن الذين يرفضون الشرعية هم مجموعة يبحثون عن مصالح شخصية، ووتقف  وراءهم جهات أجنبية، وطالب المحتشدين بالتأهب والاستعداد لأي محاولات  للخروج عن الشرعية، مؤكدا أن المصريين مستعدون بالتضحية بأرواحهم من أجل  حماية الشرعية.

     الشروق         
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يعبرون حواجز الحرس الجمهوري


2012-12-07 18:41:56


تمكن عشرات المتظاهرين من عبور الحواجز التي وضعتها قوات الحرس الجمهوري في محيط الاتحادية، وتعاملت القوات معهم بهدوء ودون استخدام العنف.​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
هدية الثوار للشيخ السلفى الكاذب حازم ابو اسماعيل
دى بيانات امك بالكامل
واللى ما يشترى ..... يتفرج




http://www.slideshare.net/HazemAbuIsmael/ss-15535959
*​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أبو إسماعيل يغادر ''مدينة الإنتاج'' ويطالب المتظاهرين بالاعتصام​


----------



## بايبل333 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*هللويا 
مجداً للرب 
مرسى فتح قبرة الان بنفسة يجهز كفنة 


*​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

إصابة 25 في اشتباكات عنيفة بين الأمن ومعارضين بالقرب من منزل مرسي بالزقازيق​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مئات المتظاهرين في المحلة يعلنون «استقلال» المدينة عن سلطة النظام​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*"سيف اليزل" ينفى إدلاءه بتصريحات عن بناء مخيمات فلسطينية بسيناء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
وصول مسيرة مصطفى محمود إلى قصر الاتحادية في أعداد مهولة وضخمة 
والهتاااف يزدااااد ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارحل
 الشعب يريد اسقاااط النظااااام​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
وصول مسيرة مصطفى محمود إلى قصر الاتحادية في أعداد مهولة وضخمة 
والهتاااف يزدااااد ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارحل
 الشعب يريد اسقاااط النظااااام​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*هشام قنديل يؤكد على حرية الإعلام.. ويوجه "الداخلية" باستمرار تأمين مدينة الإنتاج*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

من شاشة أون لايف: مظاهرة ضخمة في أسيوط مش باينلاها آخر بتهتف ضد الإخوان والمرشد والإعلان الدستوري و ​*مرسي*​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

إيمان مهنا: تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين في الشرقية​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

وائل الإبراشي: الإعلام حالياً هو مهنة البحث عن الموت ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شفيق: لقد تأكد المصريون بعد خطاب الأمس أن هذا رئيس غير جدير ببلد كبير كمصر، وأنه لا يعرف ما هي مكانة وقيمة ورغبات شعبه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*خرج العشرات من أعضاء حزب الثورة، فى مسيرة من ميدان التحرير، إلى ماسبيرو، مساء اليوم الجمعة، رافعين أعلام مصر وأعلام حزب الثورة ولافتات باللون الأحمر مكتوبا عليها "لا"، فى إشارة لرفض الدستور.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اسيوط تنتفض ..... على الـ اون تى فى لايف الآن
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل...حزب الحريه والعدالة يوافق على الحوار مع الرئيس

................*


----------



## grges monir (7 ديسمبر 2012)

بيسخنوا للساعة  11 بالكتير وبعدين بخ كلة بيروح
مش هيدى نتيجة كدة


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شفيق: جموع المصريين الحاشدة في مختلف المحافظات تقول للطغيان لن تبقى مهما حاولت شراء الوقت​شفيق: في هذا اليوم المجيد الذي يحتج فيه شعب مصر ضد الطغيان، رافضا إياه ونازعاً عنه الشرعية ​​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عضو بالكونجرس يطالب بتجميد المساعدات الأمريكية لمصر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*حركة حازمون تمنع المذيعين والمذيعات والعاملين بها من الخروج*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

إمام مسجد بالزقازيق يقطع صلاة العشاء بسبب قنابل الغاز.. والمصلون يفرون​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اسيوط تنتفض ..... على الـ اون تى فى لايف الآن*


 ايوا هتافاتهم جميييله اوووىىىى
 ديكتاتور ديكتاتور و انت يا مرسى عليك الدور


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

«التنمية الإدارية» تُعد قاعدة بيانات الناخبين استعداداً لـ«استفتاء الدستور»​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاجل...حزب الحريه والعدالة يوافق على الحوار مع الرئيس
> 
> ................*



:smile01​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> بيسخنوا للساعة  11 بالكتير وبعدين بخ كلة بيروح
> مش هيدى نتيجة كدة



*بخ ما احنا قاعدين نتفرج ونشير من هنا وهنا ...... على الأقل هما عملوا اللى احنا معملنهوش*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الجبهة السلفية تتبرأ من مظاهرات الإنتاج الإعلامي​


----------



## بايبل333 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

> *عاجل...حزب الحريه والعدالة يوافق على الحوار مع الرئيس*



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى حزب الحرية والعدالة موافق على ان يكون الحوار معاة غدا مع الرئيس.؟
طيب تيجى كيف يعنى انا عقلى هيطير يا جماعة 
الحزب الوطنى بيحاور مبارك.؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأخوان تطلق كلمة السر ......(نفير عام)
https://www.facebook.com/mohamed.ragab.9693/posts/10151310590420854*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 ديسمبر 2012)

المشكله انه مش فارق معاه شىء-- 
 و الاستفتاء بداء بره و الناس الى المفروض تقول " لا " هتمتنع و الى هيقولوا " نعم" طبعا هيقوموا بالواجب-- و الانتخابات هنا هتتم و الناس هتمتنع و الباقى هيقولوا " نعم" و هيقول لك الكل قال "نعم" و ملهوش دهوه بشىء و لا كان البلد كلها بتهتف-- هما 5 الاف فرد خونه بس!!


----------



## grges monir (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بخ ما احنا قاعدين نتفرج ونشير من هنا وهنا ...... على الأقل هما عملوا اللى احنا معملنهوش*


انا معاك استاذى فى كلامك وبقول كدة للحواليا وبنتقد نفسى قبل اى حد
بس على فكرة انا لو من محافظة القاهرة كنت هتلاقينى يوميا فى المسيرات دى


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

خالد علي: 150 شخص تم إيداعهم في معسكرات الأمن المركزي ولم يتم الإفراج عنهم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهوري والامن المركزي تترك المتظاهرين بالتقدم إلى الاتحادية ولا يتم التعامل مع المتظاهرين بعد المرور بالحواجز*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

آلاف المتظاهرين يتخطون حواجز الحرس الجمهوري ويصلون إلى أسوار «الاتحادية»​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

دائماً يُقال للحكام لو دامت لغيرك ما وصلت إليك… ورغم ذلك ينسون قيمة العدل مع أن الشعور بالعدل أهم من الشعور بالأمن​جلال عامر​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

البرادعي يستقوى بامريكا مرةاخرى و يرسل عصام العريان الي واشنطن. شئ مقرف​باسم يوسف​صحيح هو العريان راح لية ؟​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

دعاوي الاستشهادمن اجل الله لم نسمعها مرةواحدة ايام مبارك.استشهاد تفصيل وحسب الطلب.طب الكفرةاول مرة ينزلوا.وانتم هل اكتشفتم الله فجأة؟​باسم يوسف​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأخوان تطلق كلمة السر ......(نفير عام)
> https://www.facebook.com/mohamed.ragab.9693/posts/10151310590420854*



*عاجل جدآ جدآ جدآ ...... قوافل من اتوبيسات الأخوان يتم ملأها الآن من أمام المساجد في المنوفية والشرقية والبحيرة والمنيا وبني سويف, للتوجة للقاهرة خلال ساعات ... *


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

من هؤلاء ليحكموامصر يحاصرون الان الاعلام ليقضواعلي الحرية و يحاصرون الدستورية ليقضوا علي العدالة ويسمون حزبهم الحرية والعدالة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعض المتظاهرين يعتلون الدبابات الموجودة بمحيط القصر رافعين أعلام مصر بعد تخطيهم الحاجز الأمني للحرس الجمهوري بمحيط الاتحادية*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ألمانيا: الثورة المصرية في خطر ويجب وقف العنف​


----------



## بايبل333 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفياً:مها ابو بكر _حركة كفاية 

مستمر بغباة السياسى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FI__0HSOr5M[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

قناة الجزيرة نائمة في العسل عامله نفسها ماتدري !!!!!​ضاحى خلفان​​وانا عاملة نفسى نايمة وانا عاملة نفسى نايمة هههههه​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الخارجية الألمانية: نوجه نداءً ملحًا إلى التعقل والاعتداء والتحاور إلى كل القوى المصرية، ثورة مصر في خطر​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مرتضى منصور: اتهامي بالتدبير لاشتباكات «الاتحادية» كلام فارغ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

المعارضة تصعّد وإخوان مصر يشيعون قتلاهم ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*ظابط جيش برتبة نقيب خطب فى المتظاهرين بالميكروفون واكد لهم ممنوع دخول القصر لانها ممتلكات عامة للشعب واحنا مع الشعب فقط ومش مع اى حد تانى والمتظاهرين بيحموا القصر وكل المتظاهرين شايلين النقيب على الاكتاف وبيقولوا الجيش والشعب ايد واحدة*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

«الأمم المتحدة» تعرب عن قلقها من «المشاكل كبيرة» في مصر​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في: قوات الحرس الجمهوري إنسحبت إلى داخل قصر الإتحادية أمام المتظاهرين​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في: عشرات الآلآف يتواجدون حالياً في محيط قصر الإتحادية​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في: المتظاهرون أكدوا أنه لا نية لإقتحام قصر الإتحادية​يا حنين يا قلب ماما​طيب خليكوا قاعدين بقى​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

المنسحبون من «التأسيسية»: قدمنا 10 اقتراحات واعتراضات.. وجرى إهمالها​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في بالغربية: شباب المحلة أعلنوا استقلالها ويدرسون تشكيل مجلس رئاسي للمدينة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصدر قضائى ينفى تصريح "مرسى" باعترافات المتهمين.. ويؤكد: لم يعترف أحد*


*فجر مصدر قضائى لـ"اليوم السابع"، مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل بأن نفى صحة ما ردده الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، خلال إلقائه لخطاب أمس الخميس، والذى أكد فيه أن المتهمين فى أحداث اشتباكات قصر الاتحادية اعترفوا فى تحقيقات النيابة العامة، بتلقيهم أموالا وسلاحا من قبل بعض القوى السياسية لنشر الفتنة و إثارة الذعر فى البلاد.

 وأشار المصدر إلى أن حديث الرئيس بهذا الشأن عار تماما من الصحة، موضحًا أن المتهمين جميعا أنكروا الاتهامات الموجهة لهم وأن الأربعة متهمون الذين أصدرت النيابة قرارا بحبسهم تم توجيه تهم بحيازتهم للأسلحة ولهم عدة سوابق من بينها سرقة بالإكراه، ولكن لم يعترفوا بتلقيهم أموالا أو سلاحا من أى قوى سياسية.

 وأضاف المصدر أن تصريحات مرسى بشأن تلك الاعترافات أثناء سير تحقيقات النيابة، وفى الوقت الذى لا يزال فيه المتهمون قيد التحقيق، أثارت استياء أهالى المتهمين، وهو ما دفعهم إلى محاولة اقتحام المحكمة وتهريب ذويهم من حجز المحكمة إلا أن قوات الأمن تمكنت من التعامل معهم ومنعهم من اقتحام المحكمة.

 وكان مرسى قد أكد فى خطابه أن بعض هؤلاء المقبوض عليهم لديهم روابط عمل واتصال ببعض من ينسبون أنفسهم إلى القوى السياسية، وبعض مستخدمى الأسلحة المقبوض عليهم من المستأجرين مقابل مال تم دفعه لهم، وكشفت عن ذلك التحقيقات، واعترافاتهم فيها من أعطى لهم المال ومن هيأ لهم السلاح ومن وقف يدعمهم، وذلك حدث منذ فترة طويلة فى المرحلة الانتقالية، قائلا إن التحقيقات ستكشف عن اعترافاتهم فيها من أعطى لهم المال ومن هيأ لهم السلاح ومن وقف يدعمهم، وهو ما نفاه المصدر جملة وتفصيلاً.

 وكانت اشتباكات قد وقعت بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، وهو ما أسفر عن مصرع سبعة أشخاص وأكثر من 450 مصابا، وإلقاء القبض على 154 متهما أصدرت النيابة قرارا بحبس أربعة منهم فيما سلمت 4 أطفال لأسرهم نظرا لبلوغهم أقل من 15 عاما، كما تبين أن حوالى 120 متهما مصابون بإصابات جسيمة عبارة عن كدمات وسحجات نتيجة الاعتداء بالضرب المبرح عليهم وتعذيبهم، وأكد المصابون أن أفراد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين هم من تعدوا بالضرب عليهم أثناء تواجدهم بمحيط القصر مكان الحادث، ومن ثم تسليمهم لقوات الشرطة، التى أحالتهم إلى النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية والحرس الجمهورى يحمون مدرعات الشرطة*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

وائل توفيق: النائب العام يمارس ضغوطاً على أعضاء النيابة حتى لا يتم الإفراج عن المائة وخمسين محتجزاً حتى لا يكذب كلام الرئيس​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

من عالفيس

المتظاهرين الان بدخل حديقه قصر الاتحاديه


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أيمن نور يتلقى اتصالا من الرئاسة بتأجيل الاستفتاء للمصريين بالخارج*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

دعاوي البلطجة و العمالة و الطرف الثالث عفا عليها الزمان.مئات الالاف لو كانوا عايزين يقتحموا القصر كانوا عملوها الثلاثاء​​باسم يوسف​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

وائل توفيق: هذه تسريبات من داخل النيابة وتؤكدها تأخير القرار حتى هذه اللحظة رغم انتهاء التحقيقات منذ وقت طويل​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

وائل توفيق: الشرطة مدانة لأنها لم تقبض على من مارس البلطجة ضد المائة وخمسين محتجزاً وقيد حريتهم وعذبهم​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

اجتماع أمريكا والإخوان معناه أن الشيطان ثالثهما​(جلال عامر)​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*ألقت قوات أمن المنوفية القبض على خمسة متظاهرين قاموا بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف على قوات الأمن أمام مقر الإخوان المسلمين بشبين الكوم، مما أدى لإصابة مجندين واحتراق تكييف مقر الإخوان.*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ندااااااااااااااااء الى جميع محافظااات مصر .. امنعوه اتوبيساااااااااااات الخرفان من الوصول للقاهره باى طريقه ... الاخوان اعلنوه النفير العام

عاجل| الإخوان يقررون الاحتشاد في "رابعة العدوية" استرها يارب ياجماعه شير الخبر ده عشان ننقذ ارواح مصريه من الموووووووووت ​​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

حوار الحشدوالحشد المضادلا يستقيم مع وجود طرف منهم في السلطة.اذا استبدلت الشرطة و الجيش بجماعات اذن اين هيبة الدولة الزعومة؟​باسم يوسف​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل العربية: الحرس الجمهوري ينسحب من محيط قصر الاتحادية ومحتجون يقتحمونه​التيار الشعبي ينفي اشتباك المحتجين مع الحرس الجمهوري أمام قصر الاتحادية​​مراسل العربية: محتجون يخترقون صفوف الحرس الجمهوري ويقتحمون محيط قصر الاتحادية​​​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الروائي بهاء طاهر: ما يحدث فى مصر الآن «حرباً» يخوضها الرئيس ضد شعب مصر، بعناد وإصرار شديدين​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

إخلاء مقر «الحرية والعدالة» بالإسماعيلية تحسبًا لاقتحامه​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الوضع في مصر يتصدر أعمال وزراء الخارجية الأوروبيين الأسبوع المقبل ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
رسالة من العضوة Mahitab Kab
 لكل سيدات مصر في المنازل في جميع المحافظات

الساعة ٨ م بالظبط ساعة دق الطبول 
...قصدي التخييط بالحلل من شرفات المنازل حتي الساعة ٩ م

أيه رأيكم يا سيدات المنتدى*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - وزارة الصحة: 11 مصاباً في تظاهرات اليوم بالقاهرة والشرقية والبحيرة​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

آلاف المتظاهرين يقطعون كورنيش الإسكندرية.. و3 مسيرات معارضة لـ«القائد إبراهيم»​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

«بكري»: الوطن يُهدم فوق رؤوسنا جميعًا وعلينا إنقاذه​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

فلنذكر أن الثورة إنحرفت مباشرةً بعد هتاف الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة.​عمرو واكد​وانا بتفق مع الراجل ده كفايا هبل بقى​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مظاهرات عارمة في المحلة تطالب بإسقاط الرئيس​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

وائل توفيق: هناك ضغوط من النائب العام على نيابة مصر الجديدة ​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*فاطمة ناعوت تعرض صورة الان على تويتر وشاهد ماذا كتبت 
2012-12-07 19:53:24 






  




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> رسالة من العضوة Mahitab Kab
> لكل سيدات مصر في المنازل في جميع المحافظات
> 
> ...



*انا ساكنه فى منطقه هاديه جداااااا لو عملت كده هيطلبولى الشرطه اكيد *


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

آلاف المتظاهرين في الإسكندرية يقطعون طريق الكورنيش لنصف ساعة وبعضهم يعتدي على بعض السائقين الملتحين​


----------



## Rosetta (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ما يحدث في مصر هو عبرة لكل الشعوب  
فقد عرف الجميع من هم الإخوان المسلمين ! 
كان لا بد أن يأتي مرسي ليحكم مصر طوال هذه الفترة الماضية 
فقد كان عندي إحساس قوي بأن للرب حكمة من فوز مرسي 
أعمال الرب تظهر دائما وكله للخير بالتأكيد ... 
تحياتي للشعب المصري "الجدع" 
ربنا يكون معاكم فأنتم قدوة جميع الشعوب 
سلام الرب يحل عليكي يا مصر ويا شعب مصر الحر


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مئات النشطاء أمام مجمع محاكم مصر الجديدة تضامنًا مع متهمي «اشتباكات الاتحادية»​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

«المصري الديمقراطي»: «الإخوان» عرضوا تعويض شقيق شهيد مقابل إدعاء انتمائه لهم​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

متهماً في اشتباكات «الاتحادية».. والتحقيقات: أكدوا تعذيبهم على أيدي «الإخوان»​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*هااااااااااااااااااااام
 على كل صفحات الاخوا ن يطلقون
 النفير العام للتجمع عند رابعه و الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات للذهاب للاتحاديه ...*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - أنباء عن تأجيل إستفتاء المصريين في الخارج على مشروع الدستور والمقرر غداً السبت​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*هااااااااااااااااااااام
 على كل صفحات الاخوا ن يطلقون
 النفير العام للتجمع عند رابعه و الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات للذهاب للاتحاديه ...*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:المتظاهرون الأسلاك الشائكة والحاجز الاسمنتى يتجاوزون أمام قصر الاتحادية ويصلون إلى أبواب القصر الرئاسى​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

نقلا عن صفحة April 6 Youth Movement حركة شباب 6 ابريل
==============================​​=====
خناقة فى نيابة شرق القاهرة .. النائب العام عاوز يحبس المقبوض عليهم أمام قصر الإتحادية و وكلاء النيابة رافضين لأن ما فيش دليل عليهم و أغلبهم مصابين​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أيمن نور : الرئاسة وافقت على تأجيل الاستفتاء للمصريين بالخارج إلى الاربعاء*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو التحرير: 'لا عياط ولا شطور إحنا اللي هنعمل دستور' ​*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:المتظاهرون يصعدون فوق الدبابة التى تخص الحرس الجمهورى أمام​*الاتحادية*..والقوات تنسحب من الصفوف الأمامية​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*نظم المئات من المتظاهرين مسيرات، مساء اليوم، الجمعة، بشارعى الميرغنى والأهرام، بمحيط قصر الاتحادية وذلك عقب اجتيازهم الحواجز الأسمنتية والحديدية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*إبراهيم عيسي || سيذكر التاريخ ان رؤساء مصر عبد الناصر والسادات ومبارك لم يستطيعوا القضاء علي الاخوان ولكن استطاع مرسي ان يقضي عليهم *


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

تراجع الحرس الجمهوري بعد اعتلاء المتظاهرين الحاجز الخرساني أمام الاتحادية​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: المتحدث باسم طلاب «الإخوان» بجامعة القاهرة: وصلنا تكليف من الجماعة بالتوجه لمسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر لتأييد الرئيس مرسي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
ايمن نور على البى بى سى 

تأجيل الاستفتاء وبيان للرئاسه فى التاسعه مساءا

لفتح حوار مع القوى السياسيه*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مرتضى منصور: سأقاضي الرئيس وجماعته.. ومرسي يشبه مبارك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عــــــــــااااااجل حـــــرب شـــوارع شرسة بين اهالـى الشرقية وبين قــوات الامن التـى تحــاول تفريقهـم 
*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

متظاهرو ​*التحرير*
 يحتفلون بوصول متظاهري​*الاتحادية*
 للقصر​​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مئات المتظاهرين يطوفون شوارع المنصورة للمطالبة برحيل مرسي​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

«القرضاوي» داعيًا للمشاركة في الحوار مع مرسي: تأجيل الاستفتاء قابل للنقاش​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل المستشار عبد الرحمن بهلول عضو اللجنة العليا للانتخابات: تأجيل استفتاء المصريين بالخارج على الدستور لتوحيد إعلان النتيجة مع الداخل​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أهالي الزقازيق قطعوا الطريق على أتوبيسات اﻻخوان المتجهة الى القاهره للاشتباك مع المتظاهرين


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

وزاره الاتصالات اشارات المحمول حول الاتحادية يفوق المليون ونصف المليون اشارة


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا أحمد فتحي مراسل الوطن من المحلة الكبرى:أحد القيادات بالمحلة أكد أنه سيتم غدا تشكيل مجلس راسي مدني من داخل مجلس مدينة المحلة​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أيمن نور لقناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر: الرئاسة أبلغتني بتأجيل استفتاء المصريين في الخارج


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

القاهره اغلاق جميع مداخل المحافظه يتم شحن الاخوان الان من جميع المحافظات .


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مفيش اقتحام للقصر.. الإشاعات اللي بيطلعها اخوان ان فيه اقتحام متزامنة مع أنباء وصول اوتوبيساتهم.. غالبا مقصودة ليبدأو مذبحتهم ضد المتظاهرين


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أهالي أسكندريه يعلنون القبض علي كل ملتحي


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

يا بلتاجى قول لبديع... ثوره مصر مش للبيع...


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الهتاف عند الاتحاديه الان: مصر هتفضل غاليه عليه..


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

العربية | نائب ​*الرئيس*
 المصري: ​*مرسي*
 على استعداد لتأجيل الاستفتاء على الدستور بشروط​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



دى دبابة من دبابات الحرس الجمهورى
ابتسم ...... فأنت فى مصر​*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عماد أديب: المستشار سمير أبو المعاطي رئيس اللجنة العليا للاستفتاء على الدستور بالخارج أعلن تأجيل الاستفتاء ليوم الأربعء المقبل​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عبد الفتاح: في مباديء التفاوض لا يوجد شخص يرجع خطويتين لكن كل شخص يرجع خطوة واحدة وتأجيل الاستفتاء بمثابة الرجوع خطوة من الرئيس ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أديب: اشتباكات حادة بمدينة كفر الشيخ بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس مرسي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



دى دبابة من دبابات الحرس الجمهورى
ابتسم ...... فأنت فى مصر​*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أديب: لم أسمع سياسي واحد من التيارات يذكر كلمة التعايش ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أديب: خلقنا على هذه الأرض منذ 6 آلاف عام بديانات مختلفة وحتى الأن هذه الدولة في كيانها مهددة بالتفكك والمعرض للسقوط هى الدولة وليس النظام​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أديب: من يعتقد من القوى السياسية أنك تستطيع هزيمة خصمك السياسي هزيمة ساحقة فتلك غباء سياسي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل
 الدستور
 عاجل ..اجتماع طارىء لقيادات القوات المسلحة بدون الرئيس مرسي*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا اللواء إسماعيل فتحي سلامة رئيس مجلس مدينة المحلة: كل ما أشيع غير صحيح وكلنا موجودين في مركز المحلة وشعب المحلة يعبر عن مطالبه سلميا​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*قيادات الاخوان يعترف ان المرشد هو من يحكم مصر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdgsQCu6Ilk

​*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

رئيس مجلس مدينة المحلة: المتظاهرين متواجدين بين ميدان الشون ومستشفى الحميات ولا صحة لما يقال في وسائل الاعلام ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ضاحي خلفان: مرشد​*الإخوان* وكبار قيادات الجماعة يفكرون في الفرار​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ما يقال عن النائب العام حاليا من رفضه الإفراج عن متهمين معينين..يستوجب تغيير الإعلان الدستورى فورا وأن يتم ترشيح آخر بمعرفة مجلس القضاء​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

منصور: اختيارات بعض الشخصيات في المواقع كان بها بعض المجاملة مثلما حدث مع الدكتور البرنس كنائبا لمحافظ الاسكندرية​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

منصور: الدستور له أستاتذته وهم أساتذة القانون الدستوري وأساتذة القانون الجنائي لا يمكن أن يضعوا دستور وتم وضع أشخاص غير مؤهلين​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*منصة التحرير تعلن اقتحام الثوار لمنزل "مرسى" بالزقازيق

الجمعة 07.12.2012 - 07:38 م 

 كتب: محمد صبرى 
أعلن أحد المتظاهرين على المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير، عن أن الثوار نجحوا فى اقتحام منزل الرئيس محمد مرسى فى مسقط رأسه بمدينة الزقازيق. 


وعقب إعلان هذا الخبر انطلقت الصواريخ التى أضاءت سماء الميدان وسط تصفيق حاد وفرحة عارمة من المتظاهرين.​*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: نيابة مصر جديدة تخلي سبيل جميع المتهمين في اشتباكات "الاتحادية"​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - القوى السياسية و الثورية بمحيط الإتحادية يعلنون الإعتصام ورفض الحوار مع الرئيس محمد مرسى​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود مكّيّ نائب رئيس الجمهوريّة للجزيرة مباشر مصر: لا يصحّ أن تتبنّى المعارضة فكرة إسقاط رئيس أتى بانتخابات حرة على الأقلّ داخل مصر​ما مبارك كان بيفوز بالرئاسة بنسبة 99.9  واسقط​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*خبر عـــــــــــاجل جدااا الان والمحكمه الدستوريه تدرس الان عزل الرئيس مرسى العياط ​*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مرتضى منصور: قدمت بلاغ ضد عصام سلطان بسبب وضع اسمي ضمن اتهامات وللأسف سأقدم بلاغ ضد ​*الرئيس* لأنه لمح خلال خطابه على شخصي​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

نيابة مصر الجديدة تقرر إخلاء سبيل جميع المتهمين المعروضين عليها بأحداث الاتحادية وعددهم 141 متهم​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهندة مقلد لآخر النهار هناك مخطط إخواني ونحن نحكم بتنظيم دولي سري وله علاقة بالصهيونية العالمية يهدف لحرب أهلية​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

«الجهاد»: أُبلغنا عن مؤامرة لحشد آلاف البلطجية بين صفوف الإسلاميين أمام «الاتحادية» ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

خالد علي لآخر النهار : النيابة تفرج عن كافة المحتجزين في أحداث الاتحادية​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ثوار المحلة: لسنا طلاب سلطة ولا مناصب .. كل ما نهدف إليه هو تحقيق أهداف ثورتنا العظيمة السلمية التي قوبلت بالبطش و القهر والانحراف عن مسارها​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تواصلت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين المعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسى وأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمدينة كوم حمادة بالبحيرة أمام مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة،*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مصدر بالرئاسة: ​*مرسي* يلتقي السبت لجنة حكماء تضم زويل ويعقوب والعوا وأبو المجد​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*غزلان: لا صحة لوجود حشود مؤيدة لمرسى تتوجه لقصر "الاتحادية"

نفى محمود غزلان، المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى مصر، صدور أى تعليمات لأعضاء الجماعة بالتوجه إلى قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى فى مصر الجديدة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مؤتمر صحفى لـ"أبو الفتوح" و"نور" لإعلان مبادرة لمطالب القوى الوطنية

يعقد كل من د.عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، ود.أيمن نور وأبو العلا ماضى مؤتمراً صحفياً فى تمام الساعة التاسعة والنصف مساء بأحد الفنادق بالتجمع الخامس*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

حزب التابع لتنظيم الجهاد: الحزب أول من كشف مؤامرة اندساس آلاف البلطجية داخل صفوف الإسلاميين والمعارضين​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

قوات الأمن تدهس المتظاهرين أمام بيت مرسي بالشرقية​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

"ثورة ماسبيرو": استقالات جماعية لقيادات وإعلاميين اعتراضا على تعليمات الوزير بتصوير المتظاهرين على أنهم بلطجية​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

خالد علي كان من بين المحتجزين طفل​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مالك عادلي وكلاء النيابة ذكروا لنا ان هناك ضغوط من مكتب النائب العام لعدم الإفراج عن المتهمين​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا الدكتور عمرو حمزاوي: الدكتور محمد محمد البرادعي من المقرر ان يلقي كلمة بعد قليل​


----------



## DODY2010 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
عاجل - الحقوقية راجية عمران: النيابة تخلى سبيل جميع الثوار المتهمين الذين اختطفتهم وعذبتهم ميليشيات الإخوان بالاتحادية

 وكلاء نيابه رجاله لم يرضخوا لضغط النائب العام الغير شرعى الجديد بعدم الافراج عنهم !!!!!؟
تحيا مصر تحيا مصر *:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*خالد يوسف يدعو للصمود أمام الاتحادية لإسقاط مرسى

طالب المخرج خالد يوسف، من المتظاهرين المتواجدين أمام قصر الاتحادية للاعتصام أمام القصر حتى يتم إسقاط النظام.*


----------



## V mary (7 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> مالك عادلي وكلاء النيابة ذكروا لنا ان هناك ضغوط من مكتب النائب العام لعدم الإفراج عن المتهمين​


يعني افرجوا ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
صحيح صدق اللي قال علية ملاكي


----------



## DODY2010 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*
 مبرووووووووووووك مبروووووووووووووك لكل بطل من ولاد البلد دى اتحمل الظلم و نشكر ربنا انه مد ايده و خرجهم *


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود سعد البلتاجي : نحن في بلد ولسنا في عزبة. وتصريحات البلتاجي تودي لحرب أهلية​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الأمن يطارد مهاجمي منزل الرئيس بالشرقية ويقتحم مستشفى المبرة للقبض على متظاهرين ​


----------



## V mary (7 ديسمبر 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> *
> عاجل - الحقوقية راجية عمران: النيابة تخلى سبيل جميع الثوار المتهمين الذين اختطفتهم وعذبتهم ميليشيات الإخوان بالاتحادية
> 
> وكلاء نيابه رجاله لم يرضخوا لضغط النائب العام الغير شرعى الجديد بعدم الافراج عنهم !!!!!؟
> تحيا مصر تحيا مصر *:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:



رجاله رجالة رجالة رجالة ومليون مليار رجالة


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

يقال ان النيابة افرجت عن كل المقبوض عليهم فى الاتحادية ، الريس مرسى جانبه التوفيق امس فى اتهامه لهم بانهم مدفوعون وهناك ادلة تدينهم​


----------



## DODY2010 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

V mary قال:


> يعني افرجوا ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> صحيح صدق اللي قال علية ملاكي


*
تم اخلاء سبيلهم 

​*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ايمن نور : سيكون هناك مبادرة ستطرحها خلال ساعة مجموعة من القوي السياسية​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - الدكتور محمد البرادعى يوجه كلمة للشعب المصرى بعد دقائق​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *غزلان: لا صحة لوجود حشود مؤيدة لمرسى تتوجه لقصر "الاتحادية"
> 
> نفى محمود غزلان، المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى مصر، صدور أى تعليمات لأعضاء الجماعة بالتوجه إلى قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى فى مصر الجديدة،*





​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*واصل المتظاهرون أمام قصر الاتحادية، مساء يوم الجمعة، تظاهرتهم أمام قصر الاتحادية، فى مليونية "الكارت الأحمر"، وأطلقوا العديد من الشماريخ والألعاب النارية.

 كما يواصل عدد من المتظاهرين تنظيم مسيرات أمام القصر الجمهورى، وقاموا بتهنئة بعضهم البعض بعد انتشار شائعات غير صحيحة عن عزل المحكمة الدستورية العليا، الرئيس محمد مرسى، مرددين هتافات بالأنباء التى وردتهم "الشعب خلاص أسقط النظام ارحل ارحل".*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

نائب الرئيس: دعوت «البرادعي» لحوار السبت.. والمطالبة برحيل مرسي خط أحمر ​غريبة انك دعوت البردعى عميل امريكا زى ما بتقولوا​


----------



## V mary (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



كاذبون حتي انتهاء الدهر


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

«الخارجية»: لم يصلنا ما يفيد تأجيل استفتاء المصريين بالخارج​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الفاشية الدينية تنهار في مصر.​عمرو واكد​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2012)

اللى منزلش انهارده فاته نص عمره​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الزقاازيق عندنا مولعة اماام منزل مرسى مدرعاات وضرب قناابل مسيلة للدمووع بالجملة والمتظاهرين قرابة 10.000 متظااهر وكر وفر بين المتظاهرين والامن وحالات اغمااء واختنااق بالجملة وتم حرق مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة ومقر الاخوان المسلمين هناا نحن هنكمل مهما كاان المقاابل !
*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الجزار: أناشد مؤيدي الرئيس مرسي بالاستمرار في أماكنهم وعدم التوجه لقصر الاتحادية​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*هناك اشتباكات رهيبة فى قرية ميت المخلص وقرية شرشابة التابعين لمدينة طنطا وذلك بين معارضى ومؤيدى مرسى حيث يتم ارهاب المواطنين هناك
*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا خالد جمال مراسل سي بي سي من أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية: تجمع الالاف أمام المسجد ويهتفون تأييدا للرئيس مرسي وينوون التظاهر فقط​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل سي بي سي أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية: الموقف هاديء تماما ولا نية للتوجه لأي مكان أخر والهتافات مؤيدة للرئيس مرسي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت أعضاء اللجان الشعبية، من خلال بيان ألقوه من منصة القوى الثورية بميدان التحرير، أن المتظاهرين بالاتحادية وصل عددهم إلى مليون و750 ألف متظاهر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*كلمة البرادعى الآن على اون تى فى لايف*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> هاتفيا خالد جمال مراسل سي بي سي من أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية: *تجمع الالاف* أمام المسجد ويهتفون تأييدا للرئيس مرسي وينوون التظاهر فقط​


*للتو كنت ماراً من أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية*
*المتواجدون لا يزيدوا عن مئتى شخص بأى حال من الأحوال*
*وحالة المرور عادية جداً * 
*وتواجدهم على رصيف المسجد فقط*​


----------



## V mary (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا فهمت خطاب البرادعي كلة 
الحمد الله طلع العيب مش في​*


----------



## بايبل333 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

> *أعلنت  أعضاء اللجان الشعبية، من خلال بيان ألقوه من منصة القوى الثورية بميدان  التحرير، أن المتظاهرين بالاتحادية وصل عددهم إلى مليون و750 ألف متظاهر.*



مع احترامى لهذا الخبر فلا اعتقد ان هذا صحيح 
هو مليون جنية يا جماعة داة مليون شخص


----------



## بايبل333 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

محتجون بأسوان يطالبون مرسي بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*سيارات بالتحرير تتنافس على نقل المتظاهرين إلى الاتحادية

انتشرت سيارات بميدان عبد المنعم رياض على بعد خطوات من ميدان التحرير لنقل مجموعات من المتظاهرين إلى قصر الاتحادية للمشاركة فى مليونية اليوم الجمعة، بصورة مكثفة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية أنه نتيجة تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، وتمكنهم من اجتياز الحواجز الأمنية وقوة الحرس الجمهورى والنسق الأول لقوات الأمن المركزى، الداخلية تستعين بقوات من الأمن المركزى لحماية "الاتحادية" *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصدر عسكرى يؤكد: لا صحة لاجتماع المجلس دون الرئيس وخرجنا من السياسية

نفى مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع" ما تردد حول اجتماع المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بشكل طارئ بدون الرئيس محمد مرسى، كما ذكر أحد المواقع الإلكترونية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بعض المتظاهرين يعتلون الدبابات الموجودة بمحيط القصر رافعين أعلام مصر بعد تخطيهم الحاجز الأمني للحرس الجمهوري بمحيط الاتحادية*



* هي الايام هتعيد نفسها ؟
انهارده فوق دبابه وبكره تحتها ؟
*​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## بايبل333 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

> * انهارده فوق دبابه وبكره تحتها ؟*



لا ياراجل ربنا لا يوافق على كدة 
وحتى لو سمح حاشا ان نتدخل فى مشيئة الله 
مفيش مسيحييون ولا حاجة حبيبى تحت دبابة اللى هيكون تحت الدبابة 
هما الاخوان والشعب هيعمل فرح


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*على قناة 25 يناير البلتاجى يهدد ويفضح الاخوان  *
* 



* ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

و مجددا الارهابي حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل الي الجيش و الشرطه الي لابسين طرح مش عارفين يوقفوه
الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل : إن تم الإعتداء على القصر أو إقتحامه لن يكون هناك مجال سوى إعلان بداية الثورة الاسلامية وسنلقى بيانها من ماسبيرو .

See Translation
​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*   	   	من الصعب على أي مصري أن  تنمحي من ذهنه هذه المشاهد المهيبة اليوم، وهكذا  سيظل يوم السابع من  ديسمبر 2012 يوم خالدا وتاريخيا في سجل هذا الشعب  العظيم الذي يفاجئ  الفراعنة والديكتاتوريين كل يوم.  	الملايين التي خرجت في الشارع اليوم في  محيط قصر الاتحادية وكل شوارع  وميادين الحرية في القاهرة والمحافظات تهتف  ضد محمد مرسي وجماعته ومرشده،  وتطالب بإسقاط دولة الإخوان وإقامة دولة  العدل والقانون في مصر، عبر إسقاط  الاعلان الدستوري ووقف الإعلان على  الاستفتاء، ستظل هي وحدها التي تعبر عن  نسيج الشعب المصري الحقيقي الذي لا  يفرق بين أحد بالدين أو بغيره.  	الصوت الهادر الذي تردد طوال اليوم أمام  القصر الرئاسي «ارحل، ويسقط حكم  المرشد»، والملايين الذين هتفوا ضد دولة  الإخوان في الإسكندرية والمحلة  وكفر الشيخ وبنها ودمنهور والزقازيق  والمنيا وأسيوط، وغيرها من مدن وقرى  مصر الحرة، قدموا رسالة لمرسي وجماعته  مفادها أن مصر للمصريين جميعا وليس  لفصيل أو تيار بعينه، وأن المصريين إن  دفعوا من أرواجهم الكثير من أجل  الحرية، فإنهم على استعداد لدفع المزيد  والمزيد مقابل أن يستردوا حريتهم  كاملة، وأن يستردوا ثورتهم المخطوفة، لا  يرهبون في ذلك كلمات عصبية موتورة  من شخص كان رئيسا وفقد شرعيته، ولا هجوم  من ميليشيات مسلحة تستهدف كسر  الأيادي والأقدام وتصطاد الرؤس بالرصاص  الحي والخرطوش، ولا تكفير لايتوقف  من أشخاص فاقدي الأهلية يطلقون على  أنفسهم شيوخ ودعاة.  	لا أحد يعرف كيف يتلقى مرسي وبطانته ورؤسائه في  جماعته هذه المشاهد التي  تزلزل أكبر عتاة الفراعنة وتهز أركان أي دولة  ديكتاتورية وليدة أو مترسخة؟  هل لايزالوا يتصورون أنهم قادرون على اختطاف  هذا الوطن لصالح جماعتهم  السرية؟ هل لايزالوا يتخيلون أنهم قادرون على سحق  إرادة هذا الشعب الجبار؟  هل أدركوا أن هذا وطن عصى على الابتلاع والهضم  طالما يضم بين جنباته هذا  الشعب الشجاع الذي لايرهب الموت في سبيل حريته.   	الشعب المصري العظيم قال كلمته الهادرة اليوم. كلمته التي هي على رأس  أكبر  رؤوس هذا البلد ومن فوقهم. فوجب على الجميع الانصياع.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*انا شايف الثوره الجزء التاني 
*
*

*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> اللى منزلش انهارده فاته نص عمره​


*مينفعش انزل*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*القبض على 30 متظاهراً وإصابة 22 فى اشتباكات أمام منزل مرسى بالشرقية

ألقت قوات الشرطة بالشرقية القبض على 30 متظاهرا منذ قليل خلال أحداث الاشتباكات أمام منزل الرئيس محمد مرسى بالشرقية، بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الرئيس محمد مرسى،*


----------



## DODY2010 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

حتى اليوم ورغم المظاهرات التي تنادي برحيل الرئيس ما زالت القوى السياسيه المعارضه تنتظر مبادرة الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي بان يسحب الاعلان الدستوري﻿ و ان يؤجل التصويت على الدستور وان يجلس بجانب المعارضه السياسيه ويتفاهمون لكي يضعوا دستورا لكل المصريين

اليوم اثبت الشعب المصري ان المسلميين ليسوا كلهم اخوان او سلفيين

الشعب المصري المسلم ابدى صوته والرئيس لازم يسمع قبل فوات الاوان


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام مجهولون منذ قليل بحرق دار الإخوان المسلمين بمدينة طنطا وحرق محتوياتها وتكسير الأساس.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *خبر عـــــــــــاجل جدااا الان والمحكمه الدستوريه تدرس الان عزل الرئيس مرسى العياط ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور فريد إسماعيل القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة، أن المظاهرة المؤيدة للرئيس أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر لن تتحرك من مكانها إلى مكان آخر*


----------



## بايبل333 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



على قناة 25 يناير البلتاجى يهدد ويفضح الاخوان  
 





أنقر للتوسيع...

*

فى أحتمال تانى انة بيقصد انه هيعمل موقعة مثل اللى فاتت مش معنى قولة ان الاخوان فعلوها 


على العموم هذا لا يدخل فى نوايا الانسان 
وعذراً على الحيادية حتى لو كانت على عدوى*
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا ملاحظ ان ايمن نور شرب شاي بالياسمين 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> اللى منزلش انهارده فاته نص عمره​



* روحت التحرير مقدرتش اكمل ساعه 
اتخبط كتير جدا في العمليه فا جيت 
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

> *انا ملاحظ ان ايمن نور شرب شاي بالياسمين *



عندى احتمال كبير بكدة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * روحت التحرير مقدرتش اكمل ساعه
> اتخبط كتير جدا في العمليه فا جيت
> *​



ربنا يحفظك و يحافظ عليك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعلنت القوى الوطنية والثورية التى دعت الى مليونية امس –الجمعة- فى مسيرات  الى قصر الاتحادية وميادين التحرير بكل محافظات مصر تحت شعار «مليونية  اسقاط نظام الميليشيات»، بدء اعتصام سلمي مفتوح امام قصر الاتحادية حتى  تحقيق مطالبهم. 	 		وحذرت القوى الوطنية والثورية فى بيان لها من اى محاولات أخرى للاعتداء  على المعتصمين او فض اعتصامهم بالقوة واسالة المزيد من دماء المصريين. 	 		واكد الموقعون على البيان ان اعتصامهم سلمى، ولا صحة لما يحاول الاخوان  اشاعته بانهم يخططون لاقتحام قصر الاتحادية، مشيرين الى التزامهم الكامل  بسلمية مظاهراتهم واعتصاماتهم، وان اى عنف او اقتحام او غيره سيكون مسئولية  الرئيس محمد مرسي واعضاء جماعته وحزبه الذين قد يدفعون بعض عناصرهم للقيام  باعمال تشوه صورة الاعتصام او تحاول استخدام العنف لفضه «حسبما ذكر  البيان». 	 		وقال الموقعون على البيان ان قرار اعتصامهم جاء عقب نجاح مليونية «اسقاط  نظام الميليشيات» اليوم، ومشاركة الملايين من ابناء الشعب المصرى الذين  نزلوا تعبيرا عن رأى الشعب المصرى ورفضهم لنظام يجر الوطن الى حافة العنف  والحرب الأهلية، وأن الرئيس ينحاز الى جماعته وحزبه ضد الشعب المصرى وقواه  الوطنية. 	 		وذكروا انهم يرفضون السعى لاجهاض الثورة والانقلاب على الديمقراطية  بالاعلان غير الدستورى ومحاولة تأميم الوطن لحساب جماعة بالدعوة لاستفتاء  على دستور مشوه يقيد حريات المصريين ويهدر كرامتهم ويعصف بحقوقهم  الاقتصادية والاجتماعية. 	 		واكدت القوى الثورية والوطنية على التزامها الكامل بما يطلبه الملايين من  المتظاهرين فى كل محافظات مصر الذين اسقطوا شرعية حكم يعتمد على حماية  وعنف جماعته، وانهم يرفضون الحوار الصورى المزعوم الذي دعا اليه مرسي اليوم  –السبت-، قائلين :«لا حوار مع اسالة الدماء، ولا حوار قبل تقديم المسئولين  من قيادات جماعة الاخوان عن مذبحة الاتحادية الاربعاء الماضى للمحاكمة  فورا».
* *
		التحرير   	   **

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
* *قرارا عاجل من القوى الثورية والوطنية الان 
*​


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*خاص | محتجون مصريون يحاصرون عصام العريان بفندق فور سيزون بواشنطن .*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*​


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااااااجل الاعتداء على طاقم عمل صدى البلد بمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى
 من انصار الوهابى  ابو اسماعيل*


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااجل :آلاف المتظاهرون يحاصرون مبني ديوان عام محافظة الأقصر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*حريق جزئى فى مقر الإخوان المسلمين بطنطا ومشادات مع الشرطة *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* الفنان خالد النبوى:أيها المعتدون بإسم الإسلام كنائس مصر تداوى من تسقطونهم بأسلحتكم دون السؤال عن أى ديانة يعتنقون
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



عاجل من محافظ الغربية عن خبر استقلال المحلة 
    2012-12-07 22:18:53        





           قال المستشار محمد عبد القادر محافظ الغربية: "إن خبر استقلال المحلة عن الغربية وعن الجمهورية كاذب جملة وتفصيلا."                    وأضاف المستشار محمد عبد القادر، في  مداخلة هاتفية مع قناة «الجزيرة مباشر مصر»، أن كل مناطق المحلة ومنافذها  آمنة، ولا صحة لما ورد من أخبار.                    وجدير بالذكر، أن أخبارًا تم تداولها على  مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك وتويتر» تفيد بأن المحلة انفصلت عن  جمهورية مصر العربية، وأصبح لها مجلس رئاسي، لكن تم نفي هذه الأخبار.




​
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*صادق يا كداب 
*​
* مئات المتظاهرين في المحلة يعلنون «استقلال» المدينة عن سلطة النظام*



​ 



حاصر  المئات من  المتظاهرين ديوان مجلس مدينة المحلة الكبرى، وعلقوا لافتة  لجبهة الإنقاذ  الوطني، وألقى المحامي محمود السامولي، عضو ائتلاف شباب  الثورة، بياناً  أمام المتظاهرين، أعلن فيه «سقوط شرعية مُرسي، واستقلال  المدينة عن سلطة  النظام الحالي، وتشكيل لجنة تسيير أعمال انتقالية».​ وأعلن  المتظاهرون  بمدينة المحلة الكبرى، مساء الجمعة، «سقوط شرعية رئيس  الجمهورية محمد مرسي،  وتشكيل لجنة تسيير أعمال للمدينة تضم عددًا من ممثلي  القوى السياسية  والحزبية بالمدينة، فيما رفضت القوى السياسية السماح  باقتحام مجلس المدينة  وشكلت سلسلة بشرية لحمايته».​ كان  عدد من القوى  السياسية والحزبية بالمدينة قد نظم وقفة احتجاجية بميدان  الشون في مدينة  المحلة الكبرى بمحافظة الغربية، عقب صلاة الجمعة، تزامنًا  مع فعاليات  مليونية «كارت أحمر»، احتجاجًا على مسودة الدستور الجديد،  والإعلان  الدستوري الذي أصدره رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسي.​ وقام  عدد من المتظاهرين  بقطع طريق السكة الحديد بمزلقان ميدان الشون، قبل أن  تتحول الوقفة إلى  مسيرة طافت شارع البحر، وتمركزت أمام مجلس مدينة المحلة،  حتى ارتدت مرة  أخرى إلى ميدان الشون، معلنين استمرار التظاهرات.​ وردد  المتظاهرون هتافات  عديدة ضد رئيس الجمهورية وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  ومكتب الإرشاد منها «مصر  لكل المصريين.. لا إخوان ولا سلفيين» و«مدنية..  مش عايزنها إسلامية»  و«قتلوا جرجس في الميدان.. وقالوا عليه من الإخوان»  و«سحلوا البنت وقتلوا  الولد.. الإخوان باعوا البلد».
المصرى اليوم

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*قبل لحظات من إعلان الاستقلال.. اشتباكات عنيفة بمقر محافظة الإسكندرية


شهد مبنى المجلس الشعبى المحلى لمحافظة الإسكندرية "المقر المؤقت لديوان محافظة الإسكندرية" اشتباكات بين عدد من المتظاهرين ومجهولين، قبل الإعلان أن الإسكندرية محافظة مستقلة عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إلا أن المتظاهرين فوجئوا بمجهولين اعتدوا عليهم بالضرب بالأسلحة البيضاء والمولوتوف لإخراجهم خارج المجلس المحلى ومازالت الاشتباكات بينهم مستمرة.

 من جهة أخرى، خرجت من ميدان سيدى جابر "المحطة" مسيرتان، الأولى فى طريقها إلى قصر رأس التين للتظاهر أمامه، والثانية تتجه إلى المجلس المحلى للمساندة المتظاهرين هناك.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قبل لحظات من إعلان الاستقلال.. اشتباكات عنيفة بمقر محافظة الإسكندرية
> 
> 
> شهد مبنى المجلس الشعبى المحلى لمحافظة الإسكندرية "المقر المؤقت لديوان محافظة الإسكندرية" اشتباكات بين عدد من المتظاهرين ومجهولين، قبل الإعلان أن الإسكندرية محافظة مستقلة عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إلا أن المتظاهرين فوجئوا بمجهولين اعتدوا عليهم بالضرب بالأسلحة البيضاء والمولوتوف لإخراجهم خارج المجلس المحلى ومازالت الاشتباكات بينهم مستمرة.
> ...



*بعد اقتحام المجلس المحلى لمحافظة الاسكندرية من قبل الثوار الاسكندرية ... تم التعدى عليهم من قبل مجموعة من بلطجية كوم الدكة بغرض سرقة المبنى وتم تفريق المظاهرة من قبل البلطجية بالاسلحة لغرض التعدى والسرقة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل و حقيقة اجتماع القوات المسلحة بدون الرئيس
*2012-12-07 22:14:09*​





  اكد مصدر عسكري انه لا صحة مطلقا لما تردد حول اجتماع  المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بشكل طارئ بدون الرئيس محمد مرسى، كما ذكر  أحد المواقع الإلكترونية . وأوضح المصدر أن القوات المسلحة انسحبت من  الحياة السياسية بشكل كامل منذ تسليم السلطة فى يونيو الماضي، ولن تتدخل فى  أى صراعات سياسية مدنية إلا حال حدوث مخاطر من شأنها تهديد الأمن القومي  المصري واستقرار البلاد.





​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أشعل المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير، الألعاب النارية والشماريخ لمساندة زملائهم الشباب المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية، حيث طالبوهم بالسلمية وعدم اقتحام القصر الرئاسى، فيما أصيب شخصان بحالتى اختناق وتم نقلهما إلى المستشفى الميدانى عبر سيارات الإسعاف.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجزيرة: مرسى يلتقى غدا بزويل ومجدى يعقوب*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*رشق معارضي مرسي بالأحذية من النوافذ لتفريقهم بشارع العشريني بالإسماعيلية*

كتب : إنجي هيبةمنذ 3 دقائق
طباعة





*صورة ارشيفيه*​
نظمت القوى  السياسية المدنية بمحافظة الإسماعيلية والمعارضة للدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس  الجمهورية، مسيرات حاشدة وغاضبة ضد قرارات رئيس الجمهورية وخطابه الأخير،  مصرين على إلغائه ومهددين بتصعيد تظاهرهم في حال استمرار الإصرار على سحل  متظاهري قصر الاتحادية من المعارضين وطرح الدستور للاستفتاء.
وجابت القوى  السياسية أرجاء المحافظة هاتفين ضد مرسي والمرشد؛ حيث انطلقت من ميدان  "الممر" عصر الجمعة، وشارك في التظاهرة كل من الأحزاب والقوى السياسية  المدنية، وعلى رأسها حزب المصريين الأحرار والدستور والتحالف الشعبي  الاشتراكي والجبهة الديمقراطي وعدد من القوى السياسية والثورية بالمحافظة.
وهتف المتظاهرون  بضرورة استكمال تحقيق مطالب الثورة، والقصاص العادل لدماء الشهداء الأبرار،  ولم يتواجد أنصار التيار الإسلامي الذين اكتفوا بمشاركة قوات الشرطة  لتأمين مقراتهم خوفا من تجدد الاشتباكات بينهم وبين المتظاهرين، إلا أن  مؤيدي الرئيس رشقوا المتظاهرين بالأحذية وألقوا عليهم المياه لتفريقهم،  مرددين "الله أكبر"، وذلك فور وصول المتظاهرين إلى شارع العشريني وتحول  مسار المسيرة إلى شارع شبين الكوم ومنه إلى العودة لميدان الممر مع إقبال  المواطنين على المشاركة في المسيرات.


الوطن​


----------



## V mary (7 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *خاص | محتجون مصريون يحاصرون عصام العريان بفندق فور سيزون بواشنطن .*



وياتري جاب فلوس الإقامة في الفور سيزون منين 
دة الناس مش بتقدر علي ثمنة في مصر 
ولا علي حساب الوايت هاوس 
واحنا طبعا الأجندة الخارجية بعد كل دة وعجبي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## V mary (7 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> عاجل و حقيقة اجتماع القوات المسلحة بدون الرئيس
> *2012-12-07 22:14:09*​
> 
> 
> ...


طبعا مانحا متاكدين من كدة باردو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*التقرير النهائى للطب الشرعى لـ«شهداء الاتحادية»: الإصابات جميعها من مقذوفات نارية حية *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاخوان : إذا اقتحم متظاهرو الاتحادية*

* القصر ستكون مجزرة يذكرها التاريخ *

12/7/2012   9:29 PM​​



​  	حذر المهندس أسامة سليمان، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة،   المتظاهرين أمام "الاتحادية" من اقتحام القصر، قائلا "ستكون مجزرة دموية   يذكرها التاريخ"، منوها في الوقت نفسه إلى أن حق التظاهر السلمي مكفول   للجميع في إطار الشرعية.

 	دعا سليمان القوى السياسية لقبول دعوة الرئيس للحوار  للوصول إلى حل فوري  للخروج من الأزمة الحالية وإنهاء حالة الاستقطاب،  وتفويت الفرصة على فلول  الحزب الوطني المنحل للخروج على الشرعية.

 		وأضاف سليمان في تصريحات صحفية أن هناك مؤامرة تحاك في  الخفاء لإسقاط  الرئيس محمد مرسي تحت ستار رفض الإعلان الدستوري، مؤكدا أن  الرئيس قد أصدر  تعليماته إلى وزارة الداخلية والحرس الجمهوري بعدم اللجوء  للعنف أثناء  التعامل مع المتظاهرين وضبط النفس.



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



 
لسه  راجع من عند الاتحادية، مشهد راقي متحضر ورغم الحشود الكثيفة لا عنف ولا  حتى كلمة سوقية، هو ده شعب مصر اللي اعرفه، وعلى الدبابات: يسقط مرسي​ 
     تويتر ​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الحرية والعدالة" يعلن عن اقتحام مقر أمانة الزقازيق وسرقة محتوياته*

 كتب : سهيلة حامدمنذ 6 دقائق
 طباعة

 




*احد مقرات الحرية والعدالة*​​
 ذكرت الصفحة  الرسمية لحزب الحرية والعدالة، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك"، أن  بعض البلطجية اقتحموا مقر أمانة الجزب بالزقازيق.
 وكتبت الصفحة  "ويستمر مسلسل البلطجة.. بلطجية يقتحمون مقر أمانة الزقازيق لحزب الحرية  والعدالة ويسرقون محتوياته ويحطمونها ويشعلون النار فيه، وسط تواطئ أمني  وصمت مطبق ممن يطلق عليهم القوى السياسية".




 الوطن


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3poc7yqOOlY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإخوان أمام "رابعة العدوية": سنتوجه إلى "الاتحادية" إذا تم تأجيل الاستفتاء

كتب : احمد غنيممنذ 10 دقائق
طباعة





*
*صورة ارشيفية*​*
هدد متظاهرو  الإخوان أمام مسجد  رابعة العدوية بالتوجه إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية، لإبعاد  المتظاهرين  المعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسي، إذا اتخذ الرئيس قرارا بتأجيل  الاستفتاء على  الدستور أو تعديل الإعلان الدستوري.
وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "حرية وعدالة مرسي وراه رجالة"، و"طهر يا ريس كمان وكمان إحنا وراك في المليان".




الوطن* 




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*هي بقت نشيد ؟


* *




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*فقره الفكاهه 


خلاص مافيش اي احساس بالمسؤلية
 كل الفيس بوك اتملى ألش على حوار استقلال المحلة !!!!
 ومفيش واحد كلف خاطره وفكر ولو للحظة واحدة
 .
 .
 ....
 .
 .
 .

 هنبني مقر سفارة المحلة فين ؟ :
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل الاعتداء على مدير مكتب  الوطن  وطعنة بسكين في وجهه *
* 2012-12-07 2204    1 *

* 




    	   	اعتدى مجموعة من البلطجية المجهولين على هيثم الشيخ مدير مكتب  الوطن  بالإسكندرية، أثناء قيامه بتغطية أحداث اقتحام المجلس الشعبي  المحلي، حيث  طعنه أحدهم بسكين في وجهه، وتمكن بعد مقاومة شديدة من الإفلات  من بينهم،  حيث تم نقله إلى مستشفى السلامة.  	وكان مجهولون قد هجموا على  المحتجين أمام المجلس المحلي بمحطة مصر،  مستخدمين الأسلحة النارية  والحجارة في محاولة لتفريقهم وإبعادهم عن محيط  المجلس، وسط غياب تام لقوات  الأمن، بعد أن اقتحمه آلاف الثوار منذ قليل.*

* 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*




     أبو حامد يعلن الاعتصام المفتوح أمام الاتحادية
           قال محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل، إنه سيعلن الاعتصام المفتوح  أمام الاتحادية، حتى تتحقق مطالب المتظاهرين. جاء ذلك فى تغريدة له عبر  حسابه الشخصى على "تويتر".

    اليوم السايع       ​**
​*


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* مفاوضات بين القوى الثورية ومرسى لتنحية عن منصب الرئيس مقابل تعينه سفيراً فى المحلة الكبرى 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير المباحث الجنائية بالإسكندرية، سيطرة قوات الأمن على الوضع أمام مبنى المجلس المحلى بالإسكندرية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال سامح عاشور عضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن الجبهة لم ترفض حوارا حول الأزمة، وإنما رفضت حوارا حاول أن يقفز على إرادة الشعب ويمرر الدستور ويقفز على دماء الشهداء وحصار المحاكم،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أكد اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير المباحث الجنائية بالإسكندرية، سيطرة قوات الأمن على الوضع أمام مبنى المجلس المحلى بالإسكندرية،*



* دي بقت موضه حكايه الاستقلال دي 
مش بعيد تلاقي بكره منتخب اسكنديه بيلاعب منتخب المحله برعايا اتحاد الفيفا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو أديب لـ"معتصمى الإنتاج الإعلامى": أهلا بكم طالما وقفتكم سلمية*

  الجمعة، 7 ديسمبر  2012 - 22:28






                             عمرو أديب 
كتب محمود رضا الزملى 

 
رحب الإعلامى عمرو أديب، من خلال برنامج "القاهرة اليوم"  على قناة  "أوربت"، باعتصام عدد من التيارات الإسلامية أمام مدينة الإنتاج  الإعلامى،  بقيادة الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، قائلا: أنا سعيد جدا  بوجودكم على بعد  أمتار من الاستديو وسعيد بالهتافات الموجهة ضدى، وأهلا  بكم طالما وقفتكم  سلمية وممكن أبقى أعطيكم شاى وبطاطين.




​


----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*ضاحى خلفان  سيأتيكم خبر فرار مرشد الإخوان 
2012-12-07 22:50:31 





 
     قال الفريق ضاحى خلفان، قائد عام شرطة دبى، إن الإخوان تهب عليهم عاصفة   غضب فى كل أرجاء الوطن العربى وسيأتيكم خبر فرار المرشد وليس ذلك ببعيد.
 
    وتساءل خلفان فى تغريدة بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" "إذا الشارع هدر سيقول المرشد أين المفر؟؟؟؟".
 
    وأضاف خلفان أن الإخوان ليست مصر يا عزيزى الإخوان آفة مجتمعية عربية.
 
    اليوم السابع


 وربنا يبقالك الحلاوه 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة: ارتفاع المصابين بتظاهرات القاهرة والمحافظات لـ 53 دون وفيات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*
*دول ال 5 6 7 8 الى مستخبيين فى حاره  وان المعارضه قليله هههههههه
 الصوره دى للى بيقول  الاتحادية فاضية ... احب ااقولهم 
 موتو بغيظكم 
*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصادر بـ"الخارجية": الدبلوماسيون رفضوا الإشراف على "الاستفتاء"

كشفت مصادر دبلوماسية بسفارات مصر بالخارج لليوم السابع، أن قرار تأجيل موعد التصويت على الإعلان الدستورى للمصريين بالخارج لم يكن قرار من الرئاسة لوجود حلول للازمة التى تمر بها البلاد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*خبر مهم جدا 

باسم يوسف شغال علي سي بي سي  
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *خبر مهم جدا
> 
> باسم يوسف شغال علي سي بي سي
> *​




هييييييييييييه:mus13:


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *خبر مهم جدا
> 
> باسم يوسف شغال علي سي بي سي
> *​



*أهو ده احلى خبر  النهارده :bud:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الداخلية": نتخذ الإجراءات لمنع وصول مؤيدى الرئيس من رابعة للاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تفاعل متظاهرو ميدان التحرير مع المنصة، حيث رددوا هتافات "ارحل.. ارحل"، "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، "ويسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، بعدما علموا بأن الإخوان المسلمين قرروا النزول إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تحية **للرجال المحترمين*​*السيد المستشار مصطفي خاطر المحامي العام الأول لنيابات شرق القاهرة*​*ورؤساء ووكلاء نيابات شرق*​*لولاهم لتم تلفيق قضايا للكثيرين*​*صفعة قاسية على وجه الدكتور*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن تحالف ثوار مصر رفضه للحوار مع الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، مؤكدا اتخاذ قرار نهائى بالاعتصام أمام قصر الاتحادية،*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعليق نارى وخطير من البرادعى عبر تويتر على ما فعله السلفين من فضيحه فى مدينه الانتاج ومنع الصباحى *




* 




*


* 



*​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*  عاجل من الاسكندرية وشاهد ماذا يحدث لمكتب البرنس الاخوانى *
* 2012-12-07 23
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




31 *

* 



   [COLOR=black ! important] 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*تصاعد حدة الاشتباكات أما مقر الإخوان بدمياط









                     احداث دمياط 
تصاعدت حدة الاشتباكات والكر والفر أمام مقر   الإخوان المسلمين  في منطقة الأعصر بدمياط، وقام مجهولون بإلقاء قنابل   المولوتوف على الحشود  المؤيدة للرئيس أمام المقر.ة


الوطن*​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * روحت التحرير مقدرتش اكمل ساعه
> اتخبط كتير جدا في العمليه فا جيت
> *​




عند القصر احلى بكتير .. ابقى تعالى معايا​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*سامح عاشور *

*                                        كتبت: فريدة على                *
*                   قال سامح عاشور نقيب المحاميين والنائب   الأول لرئيس الحزب الناصرى إن جبهة الإنقاذ فى انعقاد دائم بسبب الأحداث   المتلاحقة  *

* وأشار خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده بمقر حزب الوفد إلى حديث نائب الرئيس حول إمكانية تأجيل الاستفتاء لا تمثل ضمانة لنا *

* وحول  الإجراءات التصعيدية التى ستتخذها الجبهة حال استمرار الوضع على ما   هو  عليه قال الشارع المصرى سبق الجميع ولا يمكن أن نزايد عليه .*

* وتابع " لم نرفض الحوار حول الأزمة وانما نرفض الحوار الذى يقفز على الأزمة   وعلى دماء الشهداء  خاصة فى ظل حصار المحاكم ومنعها من النظر فى الطعون   ولا يمكن أن نسمح  بتضليل الرأى العام بمشاركتنا فى مثل هذه الحوارات التى   لا تقوم على أسس  منطقية*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*على طريقة المسلمين بفجر الإسلام..
متظاهرو رابعة العدوية يهرولون حول المسجد لإرهاب معتصمى الاتحادية*
*على طريقة المسلمين بفجر الإسلام عندما نصحهم الرسول  بالهرولة حول الكعبة "ودب" القدم فى الأرض لإرهاب الكفار، قام مؤيدو محمد مرسى بالدوران والهرولة حول مسجد رابعة العدوية، القريب من قصر الاتحادية بهدف استعراض القوة وبث الرعب فى قلوب معارضى مرسى هناك، تقدمهم أحد الشباب يحمل راية كبيرة مكتوب عليها الإسلام هو الحل، ومرسى رئيس مصر، ونعم للرئيس مرسى، ويهتفون "مرسى مرسى".

 وفى المساء أطلق المئات من أنصار الرئيس محمد مرسى، الألعاب النارية ابتهاجاً بتظاهراتهم، ورددوا الأناشيد الدينية، ومنها "لبيك نحن الفداء.. فى طريق الإسلام نسير"، تأييداً لقرارات مرسى فى طرح الدستور للاستفتاء 15 ديسمبر الجارى والإعلان الدستورى الذى أقره خلال الفترة الماضية.*


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2012)

باسم يوسف على سي بي سي مسح بالاخوان والسلفيين الالارض​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> عند القصر احلى بكتير .. ابقى تعالى معايا​




* ولا اعرفك 
بقولك مقدرتش اكمل ساعه وبعدين انت ممكن تروح مشي من هناك يا عمنا 
مش زيي اللي قدامي سكه سفر
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*"البناء والتنمية" يطلب نقل مرسى إلى قصر آخر تجنباً لحدوث أعمال عنف*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تى فى الأسكندرية حرب شوارع بعد إشتباكات بين المتظاهرين​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو خطير ممدوح اسماعيل الاخوانى وكلام خطير عن مرسى وشاهد بماذا يطالب ؟؟.*

*فيديو خطير ممدوح اسماعيل الاخوانى  وكلام خطير عن مرسى وشاهد بماذا يطالب ؟؟.*


[YOUTUBE]vdsZ2npr6KM&feature=player_embedded#at=54[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

د. محمد أبو الغار : الرئيس الديمقراطى المحترم عندما يتنازل أمام رغبة الشعب يزداد إحترامآ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تى فى الأسكندرية الأمور فى طريقها للهدوء​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرار عاجل من تحالف ثوار مصر 2012-12-07 23:42:06







 قرار عاجل من تحالف ثوار مصر  "تحالف ثوار مصر" يعلن الاعتصام أمام قصر  الاتحادية  أعلن تحالف ثوار مصر رفضه للحوار مع الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس  الجمهورية، مؤكدا اتخاذ قرار نهائى بالاعتصام أمام قصر الاتحادية، معلنين  عدم استجابتهم لسياسة فرض الأمر الواقع عليهم، ولن يبخلوا بأرواحهم دفاعا  عن ثورتهم وعن الأهداف التى راح ضحيتها مئات الشهداء.  وأشار التحالف فى  بيان له، مساء اليوم الجمعة، إلى أن مؤسسة الرئاسة فشلت بسبب التعنت  والعناد والتصرفات غير المسئولة التى دعت شباب التيار الإسلامى لفرض مبدأ  البقاء للأقوى، مما أدى إلى سقوط قتلى وإراقة دماء جديدة للمصريين  الأبرياء.  ووجه عامر الوكيل، المنسق العام والمتحدث باسم التحالف رسالة  إلى الدكتور محمد مرسى قائلا" "استحلفك بالله وبكل ما تؤمن به من مبادىء  وقيم وتعاليم القرآن الذى تحفظه إن تكن لينا، وإن تكن رئيسا لكل المصريين،  ولا تتحدث عن أغلبية وأقلية، نستحلفك بالله أن تستمع لأصوات معارضيك قبل  مؤيديك، نستحلفك بالله ألا تسمع لبطانه تزين لك المضى قدما فيما أنت ماض به  فمصر تحترق وأنت المسئول الأول أمام الله" .  اليوم السابع    *​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*هام وخطير من الصفحه الرسميه لحزب الحريه والعداله 








*​*صفحة الحرية و العدالة بتحشد الإخوان بنقول مرة اخرى 
الاجواء امام قصر الاتحادية مستقرة ولا صحة لاخبار محاولة الاقتحام و اعضاء  حزب التيار المصرى يشاركون فى سلاسل بشرية امام القصر لمنع اى محاولة  اقتحام يا ريت يكون فى حكمة من قيادات الإخوان و يروحوا الإخوان اللى عند  رابعة العدوية والرحمن الرحيم
كفاية دم يا إخوان مش عايزين دم تانى*​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة العامة تكشف "أكاذيب" الرئيس فى خطابه.. وتنتصر على النائب العام "الإخوانى" 

*​*12/7/2012   9:49 PM​*​*
دانيال جورج


 	انتصرت النيابة العامة على المستشار طلعت إبراهيم النائب  العام الجديد  فى اول تحدى بينهما, حيث أعلنت نيابة مصر الجديدة أخلاء سبيل  جميع  المتهمين المعروضين فى أحداث قصر الأتحادية.

 	وكانت أنباء قد ترددت بنشوب أزمة بين النائب العام الجديد  والنيابة  العامة  بشأن محاولة النائب العام اتهام الثوار بأنهم "يُخربون",  بينما  أصرت  النيابة على أخلاء سبيل المتهمين, وذلك ما جعل النيابة تؤجل  قرار  اصدار  القرار بشأن المقبوض عليهم.

 	ومن الواضح أن النائب العام الجديد كان يُنفذ تعليمات  الرئيس محمد مرسي   خصوصاً بعدما أعلن مرسي فى خطابه أن المقبوض عليهم  مستأجرين مقابل أموال   دُفعت لهم من الداخل والخارج.

 	وكشفت شموخ النيابة العامة "كذب" الرئيس مرسي والذى أكد  أن هناك "تواطئ"   بين بعض السياسيين لإسقاطه والإنقلاب على الشرعية وأن  هناك بعض المتهمين  قد  اعترفوا بأنهم "حاصلين" على امولاً مقابل القيام  باحداث الاتحادية  إلا ان  النيابة العامة قد نفت ذلك بقرارها التاريخي.

 	ووصف بعض النشطاء السياسيين عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" النائب العام الجديد بأنه "إخوانى".

 	وقال المحامى مالك عادلي أحد المدافعين عن المقبوض عليهم  أن وكلاء  النيابة  قد ذكروا أن هناك ضغوطاً من مكتب النائب العام لعدم  الإفراج عن  المتهمين  والأبقاء عليهم مقبوض عليهم.

 	وفى نفس السياق, كشف عبد الرحمن منصور الناشط السياسي أن  نيابة شرق   القاهرة قد شهدت مشادة بين النائب العام ووكلاء النيابة بسبب  رفض النيابة   القبض على أى شخص لعدم وجود دليل عليهم ولأن أغلبهم من  المُصابين.
*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*هاااام وخطير هلى تعرف من صاحب هذه الصوره وماذا حدث له شاهد والتعليق لكم 







*​*عينه من البلطجيه المندسه يا ريس اللى عشيرتك عذبتهم
محمد عمر
مهندس كمبيوتر وحاصل علي ماجستير من الجامعه الأمريكية، متزوج وعنده ولد.
محمد كان عند المستشفي الميداني عند الاتحادية بيودى أدوية، الإخوان هجموا ع  المستشفي وخطفوه منها مع آخرين واحتجزوهم لتاني يوم، وضربوهم و بهدلوهم زى  ماهو واضح من الصورة، وتاني يوم سلموهم للبوليس، واتهموهم انهم بلطجية.
هم دول البلطجية الي مرسي قال عليهم، الي جماعته خطفوهم من الشارع.

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.*​*
*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالفيديو .. عبد الله بدر يُقسم أن يسحل ''أبو حمالات والحية الرقطاء'' 






                    عبد الله بدر الداعية الإسلامي    


أقسم الدكتور عبد الله بدر، الداعية الإسلامي،  على سحل كل  من الإعلامي  ابراهيم عيسى، و عمرو أديب ووائل الابراشي، وذلك  لمعارضتهم  للرئيس محمد  مرسي.
وأضاف في مداخلة له بفضائية ''الحافظ''  تناول فيها الطرف  المعارض للرئيس  مرسي، أنه لديه معلومات منذ حوالي أسبوعين  بشأن تجنيد ما  بين3 و4 أشخاص  بهدف ''زرع فتنة في المساجد''، وهو ما حصل في  جامع تواجد  فيه، وأن 3  اشخاص اندسوا بين المصلين من أجل ذلك، لكن حين  افتضح أمرهم نجح  إثنان  منهم بالفرار فيما ظل شخص واحد، ''أخذ ما يستحق وخرج  من عندنا فاقد  النطق  والسمع والبصر .. لكي يكون عبرة لغيره''.


شاهد الفيديو
عبد الله بدر

وأكد  انه  لا يرحم من يقع بين يديه، وانه أصدر تعليمات  لأتباعه بذلك.  وقال انه  في حال أمسك هو أو جماعته بأي من هؤلاء  ''المجندين'' يجب ''ان  يُسحلوا كي  يعرف من يقف وراءهم وما هي أهدافهم''.
كما تطرق في المداخلة الى انه  لا يمانع بوجود معارضة لكنه  ضد الـ  ''بلطجة''، لأن المعارضة ليست ''قلة أدب  وسفك دماء''. وأشار الى من  وصفهم  بالكلاب ''وشلة الإعلام الفاسدة'' في  الصحافة، وخص بالذكر ابراهيم  ''  أبو حمالات'' في إشارة الى الإعلامي  المعروف ابراهيم عيسى، وكذلك  ''الحية  الرقطاء'' عمرو أديب ووائل الابراشي  الذي وصفه بالحية الرقطاء  أيضاً.
وشدد بدر قائلاً ''كل هؤلاء والله  سيُسحلوا ولن يُتركوا،  وأنا أحلف على  الهواء بالله ..لن نتركهم. هؤلاء  الذين لا يتكلمون بأدب حتى  عن رئيس  الدولة''. وأضاف هم يطالبوننا بالأدب  معهم فيما هم يفتقدونه في  الحديث عن  حاكم الدولة، فهم ''الشلة الوبئة'' لا  يستحقون التعامل معهم  بأدب، كما  جاء على لسانه.


مصراوي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصادر: تعليمات من قنديل للداخلية بعدم وصول مظاهرة رابعة إلى الاتحادية 

قال مصدر مسئول بمجلس الوزراء أن الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء أعطى توجيهات حازمة إلى وزير الداخلية والجهات الأمنية بعدم وصول متظاهرى رابعة العدوية المؤيدين للرئيس مرسى إلى قصر الاتحادية، وضرورة تأمين المتظاهرين السلمييين أمام القصر حتى لا تتكرر مأساة الأربعاء الماضى.*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

برلماني أوربي عن الوضع في مصر: لا يمكن اختطاف الدستور من قبل أغلبية مؤقتة، وإرسال قوات لتخويف وجرح وقتل الناس.​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مكتب إرشاد الإخوان المسلمين يعقد اجتماعا طارئاً في منزل خيرت الشاطر
*
*2012-12-08 00:06:09*​* 





 

 عقد مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين اجتماعًا طارئًا، مساء   الجمعة،  بمنزل المهندس خيرت الشاطر، بمدينة نصر، في حضور جميع أعضاء   المكتب.  	وقال مصدر مقرب من «الشاطر» إنه تلقى اتصالًا من أحد القيادات   القضائية  الكبيرة، والذي أكد له أن القضاة أو معظم القضاة سيشرفون على   عملية  الاستفتاء الخاصة بالدستور، وإنه بصدد التفاوض مع جبهة الرافضين من   القضاة  لإقناعهم بالمشاركة في الاستفتاء.  	وأضاف المصدر أن نائب المرشد   التقى قبل اجتماع مكتب الإرشاد بأحد أعضاء  المجلس الأعلى للقضاء في أحد   المطاعم الكبرى في مدينة نصر لمناقشة إشراف  القضاة على الاستفتاء، مشيرًا   إلى أن «الشاطر» وعد أحد أعضاء مجلس القضاء  الأعلى بإلغاء الإعلان   الدستوري بشكل كامل بالإضافة لتحديد المواد المختلف  عليها في الدستور   لنقاشها مرة أخرى في مقابل ضرورة أن يشرف القضاة على  الاستفتاء.  	كانت   جماعة الإخوان المسلمين كلفت شبابها بالتجمع أمام مسجد رابعة  العدوية،   الجمعة، تحسبًا لأي اقتحام لقصر الاتحادية، وقال إسلام فارس، عضو  اللجنة   الإعلامية بحزب الحرية والعدالة بحلوان، إن مسؤول المكتب الإداري  أبلغهم   بضرورة التجمع أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية خلال ساعة لحين إصدار  تعليمات   جديدة.  	وقال الدكتور محمد الأنصاري، عضو المكتب الإداري لجماعة الإخوان   بالقاهرة،  إن شباب الإخوان سيتظاهرون أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية، وذلك   لتأييد الرئيس  وحماية الشرعية، مؤكدًا أنها مظاهرات تأييد ولن يتم الدخول   في اعتصام وأنها  سوف تنتهي في منتصف الليل.

	المصرى اليوم*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مكتب إرشاد الإخوان المسلمين يعقد اجتماعا طارئاً في منزل خيرت الشاطر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عـــااااااجــــــــــــل جـــــــــداااا قـــائد الحرس الجمهــوريــة يقــــــوول 

 ثــــوار الاتحاديــة سلمييييين وســوف نتصدي لاي عــنف من اي اطــراف  اخـــري وقد امنــا المداخــل والمخــارج للاتحاديــــة وفي حالــة العـنف  علي شعـب مـصر من اي اطــرف اخري سوف نواجهـــــــة بشراسسسسسسسسسـة*
​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*






محدش يسمع لمكبرااااات الصوت والعربيات اللى فى التحرير اللى هتنقل المتظااااهرين للاتحااااادية
 خليكوا فى الميدان دى خدعه علشان الاخوان يحتلوا الميدان
 متسمعوووووووش الكلام انشر الكلام ده بسرعه فى كل حته
 واللى ليه حد فى التحرير يتصل بيه ويقوله حالا
 شييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
 المصرييين عند الاتحادية بالملاييين خليكوا انتوا فى الميدان*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عـــااااااجــــــــــــل جـــــــــداااا قـــائد الحرس الجمهــوريــة يقــــــوول *​
> 
> * ثــــوار الاتحاديــة سلمييييين وســوف نتصدي لاي عــنف من اي اطــراف  اخـــري وقد امنــا المداخــل والمخــارج للاتحاديــــة وفي حالــة العـنف  علي شعـب مـصر من اي اطــرف اخري سوف نواجهـــــــة بشراسسسسسسسسسـة*​


 با خوفى يكون تنويم علشان المعارضين ميبقوش جهزيين وخدوهم على خوانة


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> با خوفى يكون تنويم علشان المعارضين ميبقوش جهزيين وخدوهم على خوانة


*ربنا يستررررررررررررر*​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*انفراد: الرئيس سيطرح على القوى الوطنية إلغاء الإعلان وإعادة تشكيل التأسيسية


 الجمعة 7 ديسمبر 2012 - 11:50 م  


 محمد بصل  قالت مصادر   رسمية في القصر الرئاسي إن السبب الحقيقي لتأجيل  الاستفتاء على الدستور في   الخارج، هو إعطاء رسالة طمأنة للقوى السياسية  والأحزاب، عشية دعوة  الرئيس  هذه القوى للقائه في الثانية عشرة والنصف من  ظهر اليوم، للتباحث  حول  الحلول المقترحة للأزمة السياسية الحالية، والتأكيد  على أن جميع  الملفات  العالقة بما فيها انتقاد الدعوة السريعة للاستفتاء  على الدستور  الجديد  «قابلة للنقاش»، وذلك تعقيباً على ما ذكرته بعض وسائل  الإعلام من  أن سبب  التأجيل هو رفض بعض الدبلوماسيين الإشراف على الاقتراع.

وأضافت المصادر أن هناك 4 قضايا رئيسية ستناقش اليوم في   لقاء الرئيس مع  القوى السياسية، أولاها إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري الأخير أو   بعض مواده وعلى  رأسها المادة السادسة الخاصة بالإجراءات الاستثنائية   والمادة الثانية  الخاصة بتحصين قرارات الرئيس

والقضية الثانية إصدار إعلان دستوري جديد بتغيير موعد   الاستفتاء المنصوص  عليه في المادة 60 من الإعلان الدستوري 30 مارس 2011   وتأجيله شهراً على  الأقل لحين التوافق على مشروع الدستور، وإعداد وثيقة   التزام سياسي على  الأحزاب الممثلة في مجلس الشورى الحالي لاقتراح تعديل   الدستور بموجب هذه  الوثيقة بعد شهر على الأكثر.

والقضية الثالثة هي إعادة تشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية أو   دعوتها لاستكمال  عملها حتى 12 فبراير المقبل، والقضية الرابعة هي وقف   الفاعليات الميدانية  والحشد المتبادل بين القوى السياسية.

وأكدت المصادر أن جميع القوى السياسية على الساحة تمت   دعوتها لحضور هذا  اللقاء، باتصالات هاتفية شخصية برؤسائها وقادة التيارات   الرئيسية وبعض  النواب السابقين بمجلس الشعب المنحل، كما سيحضر اليوم إلى   قصر الرئاسة كل  من أحمد كمال أبوالمجد ومجدي يعقوب وأحمد زويل ومحمد سليم   العوا؛ لعرض  مبادرة خاصة بهم.

وشددت المصادر على أن «كل ما سيتوصل إليه اللقاء من حلول   أو اتفاقات  مبدئية سيتم التوقيع بموجبها على وثيقة رسمية مشهرة تعلن للرأي   العام،  وسيصدر على إثرها إعلان دستوري جديد أو قرارات جمهورية ستؤدي إلى   انفراجة  في الأزمة»، كما وعدت المصادر.




الوطن*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

محاولات لاقتحام مقر ''الحرية والعدالة'' بالمنيل​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عـــااااااجــــــــــــل جـــــــــداااا قـــائد الحرس الجمهــوريــة يقــــــوول
> 
> ثــــوار الاتحاديــة سلمييييين وســوف نتصدي لاي عــنف من اي اطــراف  اخـــري وقد امنــا المداخــل والمخــارج للاتحاديــــة وفي حالــة العـنف  علي شعـب مـصر من اي اطــرف اخري سوف نواجهـــــــة بشراسسسسسسسسسـة*
> ​




ما اعتقدش صح

لما كنت هناك من شويه كان فى ظابط بيقول احنا بنأمن المبنى
مالناش دعوة بأى طرف​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الداخلية" تناشد متظاهري "الاتحادية" و"رابعة العدوية" المغادرة.. وإتاحة الفرصة للحوار

                 كتب : أ ش أ                  منذ 23 دقيقة             







                     وزارة الداخلية          
أكد مصدر أمنى مسؤول بوزارة الداخلية أنه "إيماء إلى  التظاهرات  التى  استقرت حول مقر قصر الإتحادية، وتواجد قوات الأمن المركزى  والعمليات   الخاصة والحرس الجمهورى بمحيط القصر لتأمين رمز الدولة المصرية،  وفى ضوء  ما  توافر من معلومات من تجمع عدد من المؤيدين لقرارات الرئيس  بمنطقة  رابعة  العدوية وغيرها من المناطق الأخرى، وتجنبا لحدوث تداعيات بين   الطرفين ..  قامت الأجهزة الأمنية بالقاهرة بالتنسيق مع قوات الأمن   المركزى باتخاذ بعض  الإجراءات الأمنية بالمنطقة الفاصلة بين المتجمعين،   وتبذل أقصى الطاقة  للحيلوله دون حدوث تداعيات مجددا". 
وأوضح المصدر الأمني، فى بيان صادر عن وزارة الداخلية مساء  اليوم،  أن  "الأجهزة الأمنية رصدت التحركات المحتملة التى قد تخرج عن سيطرة  الداعين   لها أو تتيح اندساس آخرين بها، وأنها تدعو الداعين والمتواجدين  بمكان   التجمعين سواء بمحيط قصر الإتحادية أو أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية أو   بالمناطق  الآخرى العودة إلى منازلهم لصالح أمن الوطن والمواطنين، وتغليبا   لمصالح  الوطن العليا وإتاحة الفرصة للحوار وصوت العقل الذى سيؤتى ثماره   حتما  بمشيئة الله". 
وشدد المصدر على أن "الأجهزة الأمنية تقوم بواجبها وتبذل  أقصى  الجهود  لمواجهة التداعيات التى فاقت الحدود للمحافظة على أمن  المواطنين  وسلامة  الوطن".
*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإخوان يتجمعون فى صلاح سالم وميكروباص يوزع خوذ تمهيداً للهجوم على الاتحادية 
2012-12-08 00:27:37 





 


]    	 كشف بعض النشطاء أن ألف من  المُنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين يتجمعون   بجوار مسجد الرحمن الرحيم  أمام دار المركبات بصلاح سالم فى طريقهم إلى   الاتحادية.

	وتداول النشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" انباءً عن قيام    الإخوان بتوزيع خوذاً على بعضهما, فى إشارة واضحة إلى رغبتهم للهجوم على    المعارضين لقرارات الرئيس مرسي فى الاتحادية.

	وقال الصحفى ياسر الزيات أن الميكروباص الذى يقوم بتوزيع الخوذ على    الاخوان أمام مسجد الرحمن الرحيم رقمه 489, و مكتوب عليه شركة الطيب.

 	الفجر* 
 
​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

وزارة الداخلية: أحد مقتحمي المجلس المحلي بالإسكندرية ضبط بحوزته بندقية إستخدمها فى إطلاق الأعيرة النارية فى الهواء مردداً " أنا الحكومة "​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*مراسل  القاهره اليوم | مدرعات وقوات امن تصل لصلاح سالم وتغلق جميع الطرق  المؤدية لقصر الرئاسة لمنع مؤيدي الرئيس من التوجه لمعتصمي الاتحادية .*
​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أحمد فوزي: اللي في مصر كلها دول مبتحركهمش زعامات تقولهم انزلوا أو امشوا .. دول مش إخوان بينزلوا ويمشوا بالأمر .. دول شعب مصر​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شعب تافه .. ومعندوش أي إحساس بالمسؤلية .. كل الفيس بوك إتملى ألش على حوار إستقلال المحلة ......................................................................................ومافيش واحد بس كلف خاطره وفكر ولو للحظة واحدة .. هنبني مقر سفارة المحلة فين؟​منقوووووووول​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أبو العز الحريري: الشروط واضحة ولا حوار بدون إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري وإلغاء الدعوة للاستفتاء على الدستور .. أي حوار قبل ذلك عبث​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عمرو حمزاوي: دعوة ​*مرسي* للحوار شكلية لا يمكن قبولها، التاريخ يسجل المواقف المبدئية والواضحة وليس الانحياز الدائم للسلطة وتبرير الاستبداد​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

«الوسط وغد الثورة والحضارة» تتبنى مبادرة لطرحها على الرئيس في حوار السبت​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

«الجماعة الإسلامية»: مبادرة مرسي للحوار «نافذة أمل».. ويجب نقله لقصر جمهوري آخر​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

المستشار حسين فاضل: لن نشرف على استفتاء ميت وباطل .. في القانون الشكل قبل الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*   	 		قال مقربون من  النائب السابق محمد أبو حامد ان عناصر من جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين اعترضوا  سيارته فى شارع صلاح سالم أمام مسجد الرحمن الرحيم  واوقوفه بالقوة،  واعتدوا عليه قبل ان يختطفوه وينقلونه غلى مكان مجهول. 	 		مقربون من أبو  حامد حذروا من أن حياته فى خطر نظرأ لأنه واحد من أشد  معارضى الإخوان  وهجوما عليهم وعلى رئيسهم محمد مرسي. 	 		وكان أبو حامد يقود سيارته فى  شارع صلاح سالم عندما اعترضه مجموعة من  ألإخوان واعتدوا عليه، وفتشوا  سيارته واخذوا كافة متعلقاته ومن بينها مسدسه  المرخص من وزارة الداخلية  والذى كان موجودا فى حقيبة السيارة.
 
		التحرير*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*جمهورية المحلة ترحب بكم .. برجاء ربط الاحزمة عند الهبوط ومراعاه فروق التوقيت *



*شعب ابن فقرية ملوش حل*










​


منقووووووووووووول​​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عرفت بعض الشباب الذين يتم تكفيرهم الآن واعتبارهم أعداء للإسلام فوجدتهم أعمق تدينا وأوسع فهما للإسلام من مكفريهم​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أيمن نور: مشاركتنا بالحوار غداً مرهونة بإلغاء مواد معينة في الإعلان الدستوري وإعادة مناقشة وتعديل كل مواد الدستور المختلف عليها​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> أيمن نور: مشاركتنا بالحوار غداً مرهونة بإلغاء مواد معينة في الإعلان الدستوري وإعادة مناقشة وتعديل كل مواد الدستور المختلف عليها​



ايمن نور ده اصلا بقى كرت محروق 

كلب السلطه 
​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو رابعة العدوية يهرولون حول المسجد لإرهاب معتصمى الاتحادية*

*   الجمعة، 7 ديسمبر  2012 - 23:41*
*



*
*                             مظاهرات التأييد لمحمد مرسى                         *
* كتب أحمد مرعى *


* على طريقة المسلمين بفجر الإسلام عندما نصحهم رسول الله صلى  الله  عليه  وسلم بالهرولة حول الكعبة "ودب" القدم فى الأرض لإرهاب الكفار،  قام  مؤيدو  محمد مرسى بالدوران والهرولة حول مسجد رابعة العدوية، القريب  من قصر   الاتحادية بهدف استعراض القوة وبث الرعب فى قلوب معارضى مرسى هناك،  تقدمهم   أحد الشباب يحمل راية كبيرة مكتوب عليها الإسلام هو الحل، ومرسى  رئيس  مصر،  ونعم للرئيس مرسى، ويهتفون "مرسى مرسى".*

* وفى المساء أطلق المئات من أنصار الرئيس محمد مرسى، الألعاب النارية    ابتهاجاً بتظاهراتهم، ورددوا الأناشيد الدينية، ومنها "لبيك نحن الفداء..    فى طريق الإسلام نسير"، تأييداً لقرارات مرسى فى طرح الدستور للاستفتاء 15    ديسمبر الجارى والإعلان الدستورى الذى أقره خلال الفترة الماضية.*​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل وشاهد ماذا كتبت الجبهة السلفية على ابو حامد الان وماذا يفعلون بة على الفيس بوك الان *
*     2012-12-08 00
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




37        *

*





   [COLOR=black !important]



*​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاصم عبد الماجد: جهزوا بطاطين للصعايدة 

*
*12/8/2012   12:17 AM*​*






     صرح عاصم عبد الماجد أن غدا سيكون يوما تاريخيا لأنهم أرادوها حشدا فلتكن و"جهزوا بطاطين للصعايدة".

     وأعلنت القوى الإسلامية  أن غدا سيكون يوم الحشد الأكبر فى القاهرة لتأييد قرارات الرئيس مرسى  بالأعلان الدستورى واستفتاء الدستور.*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أيمن نور: احنا مش رايحين ننفذ رؤية رئيس الجمهورية .. هذا غير مقبول ولن نسمح به​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو الإتحادية يستعينون بالحواجز تمهيدا للإعتصام حتى رحيل مرسى*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *   	 		قال مقربون من  النائب السابق محمد أبو حامد ان عناصر من جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين اعترضوا  سيارته فى شارع صلاح سالم أمام مسجد الرحمن الرحيم  واوقوفه بالقوة،  واعتدوا عليه قبل ان يختطفوه وينقلونه غلى مكان مجهول. 	 		مقربون من أبو  حامد حذروا من أن حياته فى خطر نظرأ لأنه واحد من أشد  معارضى الإخوان  وهجوما عليهم وعلى رئيسهم محمد مرسي. 	 		وكان أبو حامد يقود سيارته فى  شارع صلاح سالم عندما اعترضه مجموعة من  ألإخوان واعتدوا عليه، وفتشوا  سيارته واخذوا كافة متعلقاته ومن بينها مسدسه  المرخص من وزارة الداخلية  والذى كان موجودا فى حقيبة السيارة.
> 
> التحرير*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مصدر مسؤول بوزارة الداخلية: تم الإفراج عن ٨٠٪ من المتهمين في أحداث محيط قصر الاتحادية المخلى سبيلهم وجاري الإفراج عن الباقين​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*نقل برنامج  القاهرة اليوم، الذى يقدمه الإعلامى عمرو اديب، خبرا يفيد  بالقاء القبض  على محمد ابو حامد، العضو البرلمانى السابق، من قبل الاخوان  والاعتداء  عليه بالضرب المبرح، واتهامه بحيازه اسلحة ومحاولة دهسهم بسيارته  بمحيط  مسجد الرحمن الرحيم بشارع صلاح سالم.
*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

بلطجية يعتدون على صحفي بـ«الوطن» أثناء اقتحام المجلس المحلي بالإسكندرية​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* ملخص أحداث 7ديسمبر ::::بداية ونهاية   شروق وغروب *​نبدأ بالغروب والنهاية 
إنتحر  سياسياً ووطنياً   الدكتور أيمن نور  بخروجه  عن الاجماع الوطنى 
إنتحر سياسيا   كلٍ من : وزير الداخلية :  ووزير الدفاع : وإكتفوا - (كما لو كانا حورالعين) بقولهن  إننا لسنا ننحاز لطرف مع توزيع القبلات فى الهواء للمتظاهرين..
إنتحر سياسيا  ووطنيا مرسي والمرشدين الحالى والسابق و العريان والغزلان.وصفوت حجازى...
إنتحر سياسياً ..ووطنياً: أبو إسماعيل وزبانيته  عيني عينك فى حادثة حصار وإقتحام مدينة الانتاج الاعلامى - كلا كيت الدستورية  تانى مرة .

----------------------------------------------------

شروق وبدايات : 
ولد من جديد الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيساً وطنياً للجبهه الشعبية للانقاذ الوطنى ..أعادت مصر إكتشافه -وهكذا حمدين .
ولد من جديد أسامة الغزالى حرب ونبيل شرف الدين  وبثينة كامل كقادة فاعلين فى النضال الوطنى .
ولدت ميليشيات  مسلحة  داخل الجبهه الوطنية الداخلية لمصر .. لللائتلاف الاسلامى السنى الجامع للاخوان والسلفين والوسط وال.. وال ..,وتم الاعتراف بوجود جبهه بلطجية وكتائب همج ورعاع سيدعمون الاسلامين السياسين بقوة الافتراء والغشم ولو فى الباطل .
----------------   بس يا سيدى  آدى  ملخص الاحداث. --------------------------------


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

تم السيطرة على مقر المحافظ بالاسكندرية وإعلان الاسكندرية مستقلة عن حكم الإخوان
معلومه غير مؤكده


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أعلنت الكاتدرئية المرقسية بالعباسية اليوم أقاف وألغاء كافة النشاطات بها منذ صباح اليوم دعما منها لثوار الاتحادية


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

سفارات مصر : لم نتلق حتى الآن تعليمات بتأجيل الاستفتاء ... الرئاسة تكذب


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صباحى يحمل مرسى المسؤولية المباشرة لأي اعتداء علي المتظاهرين أمام الاتحادية والتحرير وفى المحافظات


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهولون يحرقون وحدة مرور بالشرقية أمام مبنى المحافظة​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عــــــــــــــــاجل:: تم قطع طريق البحر و شارع أبوقير و تم شل حركة الأسكندرية بالكامل


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل/ نزوال الامن المركزى فى محيط المجلس المحلى بالاسكندرية بعد ان قام احدl الملثمون بسحل احد المتظاهرين


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل ومهم
الالاف من ميليشيات الاخوان فى مسيرة الاّن فى رابعة العدوية باتجاة قصر الاتحادية للهجوم على المتظاهرين


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الدكتور مرسي أمس: ٨٠ واحد اتقبض عليهم وأدلوا باعترافات تفصيلية ومن ورائهم وللأسف بعضهم يرتبط بعلاقات عمل ببعض رجال الأعمال وبعض القوى السياسية

النيابة اليوم: لا أحد من المقبوض عليهم ينتمي لأى من القوى السياسية، وقررنا إخلاء سبيلهم

من أين يستقي رئيس الجمهورية معلوماته؟


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

استمرار توافد شباب اﻹخوان والحرية والعدالة لينضموا لعشرات اﻵلاف بشارع صلاح سالم أمام مسجد الرحمن الرحيم والحشود تمتد من أمام دار المركبات وتتجاوز كوبري الفردوس
وحشود مماثلة أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عبد الحليم قنديل / ان كانت أمريكا لم تنصح مرسي بالتنازل الي الآن لمطالب الشارع المصري , فهي تسعي الي الاطاحة به لعدم ثقتها في استمرار السيطرة علي الجماعة ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عرفت بالصدفه دلوقتى ان اخويا فى الاتحاديه 
هموت من القلق عليه ..*


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

جميلة اسماعيل عبر تويتر 
تعليقا على سفر عصام العريان لأمريكا منذ الأمس 

فعلا اذا لم تستحي فافعل ما شئت..يتهموننا بالاستقواء بامريكا وعرايا النظام ورموز الاخوان يفاوضون عل جثثنا الان في واشنطن!


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>




ربنا ينتقم منهم الارهابيين 

ربنا يخلصنا منهم كلهم 

وينجى محمد ابو حامد الانسان المحترم 
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل ومؤكد اﻻن: تجمعات إخوان بجوار مسجد الرحمن الرحيم أمام دار المركبات في صلاح سالم، وميكروباص يوزع عليهم خوذا


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

كردون أمني في شارع الطيران لمنع وصول مؤيدي مرسي لـ«الاتحادية»​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور مسئول الحرية والعدالة بالشرقية يؤكد اقتحام بلطجية لمقر الحزب وسرقة محتوياته 

*​*12/8/2012   1:07 AM​*​*



*​*
منى محمد 



 	أكد"المهندس حسن الصادق"  المنسق الإعلامى لحزب الحرية والعدالة بالشرقية،  أن مجموعة من البلطجية  قاموا باقتحام مقر الحزب بالزقازيق الكائن بجوار حزب  الوفد، وقاموا بسرقة  محتوياته وأشعلوا النيران فيه وفروا هاربين.

 	تلقي اللواء محمد كمال  جلال مدير أمن الشرقية إخطارا من أمين حزب الحرية  والعدالة يفيد تمكن  مجموعة من البلطجية من اقتحام مقر الحزب وسرقة جميع  أجهزة الحاسب الآلي  والطباعات وعدد من الكراسي وأسطوانات الغاز ، ثم قاموا  بأشعال النيران  وفروا هاربين.

 	واكد الدكتور أحمد الحاج  أمين الاعلام بالحزب أن المقر تم تدميره وسرقته  بالكامل، وسوف نلاحق  المتهمين قضائيا، مؤكداً أنهم أشخاص معروفة لنا و منهم  حزبيين وناشطين  سياسيين، فيما تم القبض علي 2 منهم وجاري التحقيق معهم.
 	من جانبها انتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية للسيطرة على الحريق وجارى حصر التلفيات والخسائر.

 



































​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عرفت بالصدفه دلوقتى ان اخويا فى الاتحاديه
> هموت من القلق عليه ..*



*يســـــــــــــــــــــــــــوع يحميه .. طمنينا*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

باسم يوسف / مش احنا اللي قلبنا خصام سياسي لجنة و نار، لاسلام و جاهلية. و الله اعلم بالاخلاق دي مين فينا الجاهلية​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*                  مدير أمن الشرقية: المتظاهرون حطموا وحدة مرور الزقازيق وألقوا محتوياتها ببحر "مويس" 

*
*
*
*                          السبت 08.12.2012 - 01:09 ص 
*
* 





                                              محمد كمال 
*
*             كتب محمود دربالة         *​*قال  اللواء محمد كمال جلال مدير أمن الشرقية، إن عشرات المتظاهرين حطموا وحدة  مرور  الزقازيق  وألقوا جميع محتوياتها ببحر مويس للتعبير عن غضبهم بسبب  القبض  على العشرات من الذين خرجوا للتعبير عن التنديد بالأحداث التي  تشهدها  البلاد.


وفى نفس السياق تسود حالة  استياء عارمة بين ضباط مديرية أمن الشرقية من تصرف القيادات بالمديرية  بإلقاء القنابل المسيله للدموع على المتظاهرين واستفزازهم مؤكدين أن تصرفات  الأمن المركزى مع الثوار لا تليق بعد الثورة. *


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عرفت بالصدفه دلوقتى ان اخويا فى الاتحاديه
> هموت من القلق عليه ..*


متخاقيش يا حبيبتى 

ربنا ينجيه ويحافظ عليه ابقى طمنينى الله يخليكى 

انا حسه بيكى 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*انسحبت مدرعتان من مدرعات الشرطة خارج محيط قصر الاتحادية بعد وجود أنباء للمتظاهرين عن قدوم الإخوان من مسجد رابعة إلى محيط القصر الرئاسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو الإخوان يرفضون التعدى على شاب نادى بإسقاط المرشد

فوجئ المئات من أنصار الرئيس محمد مرسى، مساء اليوم، الجمعة، برابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر، وذلك تأييداً لقرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، بشاب يتسلل بينهم، وينادى بأعلى صوته "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*غادر العشرات من متظاهرى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر، بعد انتهاء فعاليات تظاهراتهم فى الساعة الأولى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام عشرات المتظاهرين من معارضى قرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم السبت، بنصب 4 خيام للدخول فى اعتصام مفتوح أمام قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الآن: ليليان داوود تواجه أحمد سبيع بتهم احتجاز وتعذيب المتظاهرين في أحداث قصر الاتحادية ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ليليان داوود: الأجندات التي يفرضها بعض الأطراف في بعض التيارات السياسية في توجيه الأسئلة لهم علينا وعلى غيرنا من البرامج الإعلامية لا ترهبنا​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

DrTarek Ali Hassan


دعاء أن يحمي الله سبحانه و تعالي كل أبناءنا و اخواتنا من إعتداءات المضللين و الجهال يتمسحون في دينك يا رحمن يا رحيم و منهم من لا يعرفون الرحمة كما شهد الوطن بل و العالم كله بالصوت و الصورة.. و افتح لنا يا رب روافد الحكمة و الاستنارة كي نحقق شريعتك العظمي: العدل ثم العدل ثم العدل في الأرض، باتخاذ الأسباب و بالعلم الحديث و ليس بالأحلام الجاهلة المضللة... و افسد يا ربنا الكريم مخططات المضللين الذين لا يفهمون شريعتك و اهدهم الحكمة يا رحمن يا رحيم يارب نور قلوب و عقول المصريين كي لا يعتدي مصري عل أخوه أو أخته المصري والمصرية


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صورة محمد ابو حامد بعد الاعتداء عليه من قبل ميليشيات الاخوان


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الخازن: مصر تدفع ثمن عناد الإخوان ومرسي مازال يعتبر نفسه عضوًا ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أحمد فوزي: المصري الإجتماعي قرر عدم حضور حوار السبت​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> صورة محمد ابو حامد بعد الاعتداء عليه من قبل ميليشيات الاخوان



*تم إنقاذ النائب محمد أبو حامد من إيدي القتلة أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمون أحفاد مسيلمة الكذاب . وتم نقله في سيارة إسعاف الي إحدي المستشفيات . ونجحنا في بث هذه الصورة ليطمئن عليه الأصدقاء وكل القوي الوطنية والثورية بعد أن خطفه الإخوان ، وأسعوه علقة موت .. 

 محمد مصاب ظاهريا بكدمات في الوجه والجسم وسحاحات علي أنحاء مختلفة من الجسم . ربما تكون هناك إصابات في العظم ، لم تتضح معالمها بعد .. 


 كان مقربون من النائب السابق محمد أبو حامد قد أبلغوا البشاير أن عناصر من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين اعترضوا سيارته فى شارع صلاح سالم أمام مسجد الرحمن الرحيم واوقوفه بالقوة، واعتدوا عليه قبل ان يختطفوه وينقلونه غلى مكان مجهول.

 مقربون من أبو حامد حذروا من أن حياته فى خطر نظرأ لأنه واحد من أشد معارضى الإخوان وهجوما عليهم وعلى رئيسهم محمد مرسي.

 وقالت الصفحة الرسمية لحزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي"فيس بوك"، أن هناك أنباء عن القبض على محمد أبو حامد، النائب السابق بمجلس الشعب المُحل.

 وكتبت الصفحة: "أنباء عن القبض على محمد أبو حامد من قبل المتظاهرين في صلاح سالم، بعدما حاول دهس عدد من شباب الإخوان أمام مسجد الرحمن الرحيم والعثور داخل سيارته على عدد كبير من الأسلحة".*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*غادر العشرات من المتظاهرين ميدان التحرير، بعد انتهاء فعاليات مليونية الكارت الأحمر، وذلك لمطالبتهم برحيل الديكتاتور محمد مرسى، عن رئاسة الجمهورية وتقنين جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أو حلها وإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الذى فرضه.*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عمرو موسى ينفي مشاركته في الحوار غدا . هذه شائعات اخوانية​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

حزب الحرية والعدالة يبرر الاعتداء وضرب وسحل النائب السابق "محمد أبو حامد" وتسليمه للشرطة بأنه كان "يقوم" بدهس"عدد" من مؤيدين محمد مرسى...و هو فيه سؤال بديهي هو يعنى أبو حامد ساب الدنيا كلها وقدام قصر الاتحادية اللي فيها كل المعارضين محمد مرسى وأنصار أبو حامد وراح في المكان اللي واقف فيه الإخوان المسلمين عند مسجد "الرحمن الرحيم" عشان يروح رايح وهو "لوحدة" سايق العربية ويقوم بدهس "عدد" يعنى مش واحد ولا أتنين دة عدد من "مؤيييدييين" محمد مرسى"..في المكان اللي هما واقفين ومحتشدين فيه أنصار محمد مرسى..!!!
*
منتهى الكذب*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *مكتب الارشاد يعقد إجتماع طارئ بمنزل الشاطر 

*
*12/8/2012   1:17 AM​*
*




​*
*  	كشفت مصادر مقرب من اعضاء مكتب الإرشاد، إنه عقد مساء اليوم إجتماعا  طارئا  لاعضاء مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بمنزل المهندس خيرت  الشاطر.*
*  	وأضاف المصدر أن نائب المرشد التقى قبل اجتماع مكتب الإرشاد بأحد أعضاء   المجلس الأعلى للقضاء في أحد المطاعم الكبرى في مدينة نصر لمناقشة إشراف   القضاة على الاستفتاء، مشيرًا إلى أن ''الشاطر'' وعد أحد أعضاء مجلس القضاء   الأعلى بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري بشكل كامل بالإضافة لتحديد المواد  المختلف  عليها في الدستور لنقاشها مرة أخرى في مقابل ضرورة أن يشرف القضاة  على  الاستفتاء.*


* الفجر*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eYF0FjsRLS8[/YOUTUBE]


شهادة الدبلوماسي يحيى نجم عن تعذيبه على يد الإخوان


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*صلواتنا لاجل الرائع محمد أبو حامد فهو شخص معتدل وعقله مستنير وواعى ويحب المسيحيين ويعاملهم بمنتهى المحبه ويحترم رموزهم الدينيه
هذه اسباب تكفى لان يكرهوه جماعة المتخلفين عقليا وتجعلهم يحاولون قتله !!
ربنا يشفيه ويحافظ عليه ..*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 ديسمبر 2012)

انباء عن اخلاء سبيل كل المعتقلين في احداث الاتحادية


[YOUTUBE]vktzMarTjpw#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*  بعد أنباء احتشاد شباب الجماعة برابعة العدوية 

   						طوارئ بالاتحادية لمواجهة متظاهرى الإخوان 



*
* 



​ 
   		 		   			 								كتب- محمود فايد: 			 	   		منذ 2 ساعة 13 دقيقة  		 
*
* 	 سادت حالة من الارتباك صفوف متظاهرى الاتحادية المطالبين بإسقط النظام   والإعلان الدستورى وتأجيل الاستفتاء، وذلك بعد أنباء عن تجمع شباب وأعضاء   جماعة الإخوان المسلمين, بمحيط مسجد رابعة العدوية, بمصر الجديد والزحف نحو   الاتحادية لتكرار مشهد يوم الأربعاء الماضى.*
*  	وناشد المتظاهرون قوات الأمن لحمايتهم من شباب الإخوان إذا وصلوا إلى قصر   الاتحادية مؤكدين أنهم يتظاهرون سلميًا وأنه إذا حدث أى مكروه لهم فسيكون   بالتنسيق بين الإخوان وقوات الأمن.*
*  	ووضع المتظاهرون عددًا من الحواجز الحديدية والأسلاك الشائكة على مداخل   الشوارع المؤدية إلى قصر الاتحادية لمنع اقتحام جماعة الإخوان أو اعتدائهم   عليهم وسط حالة من الترقب والفزع بين المتظاهرين ومغادرة البعض خوفا من   الإخوان.*
*  	كانت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين قد دعت أنصارها إلى التجمع امام مسجد رابعة   العدوية بمدينة نصر، تمهيدًا للزحف على الاتحادية لتطهيرها من أعداء   الشرعية، وفق ما أعلنت مصادر بالجماعة.*​*
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]eYF0FjsRLS8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> شهادة الدبلوماسي يحيى نجم عن تعذيبه على يد الإخوان



*دول وحوش مش ممكن يكونوا ابدااااااا من البشر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمرت نيابة المقطم برئاسة المستشار محمد صلاح بحبس 9 متهمين باقتحام وحرق مقر الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق،*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

صحيح مصر دخلت عصر النهضة لكن هتسلم على اللى قاعدين وتطلع من الناحية التانية​(جلال عامر)​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالبت  وزارة  الداخلية في بيان لها  المتظاهرين المتواجدين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية  وأمام  مسجد رابعة العدوية  بالتوجه إلى منازلهم «لصالح أمن الوطن والمواطنين   وتغليب مصالح الوطن  العليا وإتاحة فرصة للحوار». 

وأكدت «الداخلية» في بيانها على صفحتها الرسمية على موقع التواصل    الاجتماعي «فيس بوك» أنها «في ضوء ما توافر من معلومات من تجمع عدد من    المؤيدين للقرارات بمنطقة رابعة العدوية وغيرها من المناطق الأخرى وتجنبًا    لحدوث تداعيات بين الطرفين اتخذت بعض الإجراءات الأمنية بمحيط قصر    الاتحادية». 

وأضافت أنها «تبذل أقصى الطاقة للحيلولة دون حدوث تداعيات مجددًا»،    وتابعت: «وترصد الأجهزة الأمنية التحركات المحتملة التي قد تخرج عن سيطرة    الداعين لها أو تتيح اندساس آخرين بها». 

واختتمت الوزارة بيانها بقولها «تدعو الأجهزة الأمنية الداعين  والمتواجدين   سواء بمحيط قصر الاتحادية أو أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية أو  بالمناطق  الأخرى  للمغادرة إلى منازلهم لصالح أمن الوطن والمواطنين وتغليب  مصالح  الوطن  العليا وإتاحة الفرصة للحوار وصوت العقل الذي سيؤتي ثماره  حتماً  بمشيئة  الله». *


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الأسواني لـالشاطر: فرق كبير بين جماعة سرية وأكبر دولة عربية​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*                     «محسوب»: الرئيس على استعداد لإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري بشرط توافق القوى السياسية                     
                                                                                                                                                7 ديسمبر 2012 09:57 م                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             


                              قال   الدكتور محمد محسوب، وزير الدولة للشؤون  القانونية والمجالس النيابية، إن   حوار مؤسسة الرئاسة مع القوى الوطنية،  ظهر السبت، بقصر الاتحادية، ليس له   «سقف محدود»، مؤكدًا أهمية التوافق على  مطالب واحدة لتقديمها للرئيس  محمد  مرسي. 

وطالب «محسوب»، في مداخلة هاتفية على «الجزيرة مباشر مصر»، مساء  الجمعة:   «القوى السياسية بالتوافق على مطالب واضحة، وتقدمها للرئيس، ويوقع  كل طرف   على المطالب، ليلتزم به أمام الشعب»، مضيفًا: «النقط المتوافق عليها   إلغاء  المادة السادسة من الإعلان الدستوري، وإدخال تعديلات على المادة    الثانية». 

وأكد أن الرئيس محمد مرسي مستعد للاستجابة لمطالب القوى السياسية بشرط    التوافق بين الجميع، حتى لو ألُغي الإعلان الدستوري، مشددًا على ضرورة    حماية الوضع الدستوري المؤقت للدولة، وأن يكون التوافق الوطني ليس لحساب    طرف على آخر. 

وأضاف: «المتظاهرون أمام قصر الاتحادية جزء من الشعب، يجب سماع صوته، وأتمنى ترشيح ممثلين عنهم لحضور اجتماع السبت لعرض مطالبهم». 

المصدر : المصرى اليوم                         *​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*وائل الإبراشى: اتلقى يوميا تهديدات بالقتل من الإسلاميين 

*​*12/8/2012   1:54 AM​*​*




​*
*  	قال الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى، ان الإعلام الذى يهاجم الإخوان الآن هو نفسه   الذى ساندهم في عهد النظام السابق، حتى بداية الثورة، لكن للأسف الشديد   الكراسي غيرت الجماعة، وأصبح هدفهم الأساسي هو هدم القضاء والإعلام، لأن   القضاء يصل إلى الحقائق القانونية، والإعلام يفضح الحقائق السياسية   والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والمعيشية، وبالتالى يريدون النيل من الذين   يكشفوهم ويفضحون جرائمهم، بعد أن يشنون حملة عليهم ويتهمونهم بالتحريض،   خاصة أن الإعلام منذ أسبوعين من دخول مصر مرحلة الحرب الأهلية، إلا أنهم   كانوا يستهزؤون ويسخرون منا:.*
* 	واكد  الإبراشي فى تصريحات صحفية، إنه يتعرض لتهديدات يومية موضحا انه يتسلم رسائل يومية تهدده بقطع رأسه واستباحة دمه.*
* 	وأضاف أنه يضطر يوميًا للخروج من بوابات مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي الخلفية لوجود إسلاميين يتربصون لقتله، على حد قوله.*​*  	وناشد "الإبراشي" الإعلاميين بعدم الخوف من التهديدات، معتبرًا أنهم  الطرف  الأقوى، مشيرًا إلى أن الحياد مطلوب في كل شيء، إلا فى القضايا  المصيرية  والحازمة والحاسمة".
*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو .. اعلان استقلال محافظة المحلة الكبرى*


[YOUTUBE]tOZ3crQbo5Q&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

نادر بكار: نرفض حصار ​*الاتحادية* أو مدينة الإنتاج وندعوا الجميع لضبط النفس​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور..الزقازيق تشهد ليلة دامية و حرب شوارع بين الثوار وقوات الأمن 

*​* 12/8/2012   12:42 AM​






منى محمد 


 	تشهد مدينة الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية، أحداث دامية بسبب تُصاعد الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين.

 	حيث شهدت ميادين الزقازيق اليوم مواجهات عنيفة بين الثوار ورجال الأمن الذين قاموا بإطلاق قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفرقتهم .

 	أيضا شهد محيط منزل الرئيس " محمد مرسى " بدائرة قسم ثان   الزقازيق مواجهات  دامية بين الثوار وجنود الأمن المركزى حيث قام بعض   المتظاهرين بقذف الجنود  بالحجارة الذين قاموا بإطلاق قنابل غاز لإبعادهم   عن منزل الرئيس بعد  محاولات بعضهم اقتحام المنزل .

 	وعلى خلفية قيام الأجهزة الأمنية بالقبض على العشرات من   المتظاهرين قام  بعض الشباب الثائر بتحطيم وحدة مرور الزقازيق وإلقاء   محتوياتها فى بحر مويس  وأيضا إلقاء زجاجات مولوتوف على مقر الحرية   والعدالة بشارع أحمد ماهر  والمقر يقع بالقرب من استراحة مدير الأمن.





















































​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*منتقبات يهتفن بإسقاط «مرسي» بالإسكندرية.. وهتافات الألتراس تشعل حماس المتظاهرين 

 محمد البدرى 
نشر: 7/12/2012 8:52 م 

أشعلت هتافات روابط شباب الألتراس بالإسكندرية حماس المتظاهرين المشاركين بتظاهرات «جمعة الرحيل» ، والتى دعت إليها عدد كبير من القوى السياسية إحتجاجا على الخطاب الأخير للرئيس محمد مرسي، وموقفه من اعتداءات قصر الاتحادية، فضلا عن رفضهم الإبقاء على الإعلان الدستورى والاستفتاء على الدستور .

وردد شباب الألتراس العديد من الهتافات والأغانى المناهضة لحكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ووزراة الداخلية فيا قام البعض بإشعار الألعاب النارية .

وشهدت التظاهرات المعارضة للرئيس مرسي مشاركة مسيرة نسائية تتقدمها بعض السيدات المنتقبات، رددن خلالها هتافات مناهضة لمرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين من بينها «يسقط حكم المرشد، إرحل يا مرسي، شعب مصر يا غلبان .. ضحكوا عليكم الإخوان»، فيما تصاعدت حدة الاحتجاجات فى إطار التصعيد ضد قرارات الرئيس مرسي، حيث انطلقت مسيرة للقوى المدنية من وسط الحشود المتواجدين بميدان سيدي جابر فى اتجاه منطقة محطة الرمل عبر طريق كورنيش الإسكندرية.​*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

«موسى»: ملتزم بقرار جبهة الإنقاذ ولن أشارك في حوار السبت مع مرسي​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

عمرو موسى: ملتزم بعدم المشاركة في حوار مرسي ولا صحة لما أثير حول انشقاقي عن جبهة الإنقاذ ​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

حزب العدل: الحزب لن يشارك في الحوار الذي دعا له مرسي، وملتزم بقرار الجبهة الوطنية للانقاذ بمقاطعة هذا الحوار​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل ... إشتباكات وضرب نار بدمياط بين مؤيدى ومعارضى مرسى 

*
* 12/8/2012   12:45 AM​*​
*

*

* ابتهال الدبسي ​*


*دارت منذ قليل معركة حامية الوطيس بين مؤيدى ومعارضى   الدكتور محمد مرسى  بمحافظة دمياط ، وذلك بمنطقة الأعصر أمام مقر حزب   الحرية والعدالة .​*

*وقد بدأت أعداد من المؤيدين يتوافدون على المنطقة حاملين   العصى الخشبية  لحماية المقر ، والبعض الآخر حاملين الأسلحة البيضاء   والنارية وقنابل  المولتوف​*

*جدير بالذكر أن أصوات الأعيرة النارية تدوى فى سماء   المنطقة وسط حالة من  الرعب والهلع والفزع يعيشها الأهالى وخاصة سكان   العقار الذى يقع به مقر  الحزب ، وذلك بعض رغبة المعارضين فى إسقاط يافطة   الحزب وسط معارضة مؤيدى  مرسى .​*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*شقيقة مينا فيليب  هناك أوامر بعدم الإفراج عنه 
*​* 2012-12-08 02:07:22​ 





 

 ابدت الدكتور كريستين فيليب، شقيقة المهندس مينا فيليب تعجبها من   الطريقة  التى تَعامَل بها الإخوان مع شقيقها، وقالت: "هل الطريقة التى   شاهدناها فى  الفيديو آدمية لمعاملة أى إنسان، هل يُعامِل الإخوان البلطجية   بهذه  الطريقة، فما بالك وأخى شخص محترم ومهذب وله وضع اجتماعى".  	   	  وأوضحت كريستين فى تصريحات صحفية،  إنها وجدت صعوبة فى التوصل إلى مكان    شقيقها، خصوصاً أنها تقيم خارج القاهرة ، وإنه بعد يوم كامل من البحث عنه    فى المستشفيات، علموا أنه محتجز فى معسكر الأمن المركزى فى الجبل الأحمر،    وأحيل إلى النيابة، وعرض على التحقيق فى حضور المحامين، على الرغم من عدم    وجود اتهام واضح له، إلا أنه لم يتم الإفراج عنه، إن هناك أوامر بعدم    الإفراج عنه الآن.  	   	و أكد مينا حلمى، أحد أقارب الضحية، أن الإخوان   اعتدوا على فيليب الذى كان  يتظاهر بشكل سلمى، وأنهم ينتظرون عودته إليهم،   أولا وخروجه سالماً  والاطمئنان عليه قبل التفكير فى الطريقة التى يستعيد   بها فيليب حقه.  	   	كان فيليب قد اختطف من قِبل الإخوان وعُذب بالضرب   أمام "الاتحادية"، فى  محاولة لإرغامه على الاعتراف بأن الحزب الوطنى يموله   وأنه بلطجى.​*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

موسى / لا صحة للإشاعات المتداولة عن تركي لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطني.​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

موسى / اؤكد علي ان الاتحاد بين مختلف التيارات والأحزاب الوطنية في سبيل إخراج مصر من أزمتها مازال مستمراً والالتزام بجميع قرارات الجبهة قائم​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

«موسى»: أنتظر «المبرراتية» ليشرحوا لنا حكمة منع «صباحي» من الظهور الإعلامي​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *الجبهة السلفية تحرض ضد الاقباط وشاهد ماذا كتبت على تويتر الان *
*     2012-12-08 02:24:41        *

*





   [



*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمزاوى: لو الرئيس أكد استعداده لإلغاء الإعلان وتأجيل الاستفتاء ما رُفِض الحوار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوى سياسية تدعو للاحتشاد أمام "الاتحادية" تزامنا مع حوار الرئيس*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

صباحي في التحرير: لا حوار مع مرسي.. ولن نضع أيدينا في يد من قتل الشهداء​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصطفى النجار: استمرار الشحن المعنوى سيؤدى لانفجار بلا تحكم

قال الدكتور مصطفى النجار، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، إن الشرعية تحميها مؤسسات الدولة وليس أفراد قرروا أنهم حماة الشرعية*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*  تحريض من الجهة السلفية على تويتر الان ضد الاعلامى يوسف الحسينى وشاهد ما المكتوب 
2012-12-08 02:29:12






  




 والد عبد الرحمن عز على الهواء مباشره قناه مصر 25 :

 	الحسينى بتاع ساويرس بيحرض ويهدد بقتل ابنى عبد الرحمن وانا بقوله الى حيمس شعره من راس ابنى احنا صعايده وميكفنيش انته ولا ساويرس*​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* استقالة الخراط وحرارة وجريس من «القومي لحقوق الإنسان»

*​*  
نشر فى : الجمعة 7 ديسمبر 2012 - 6:55 م 















  بوابة الشروق  تقدم   كل من الدكتور إيهاب الخراط، والدكتور أحمد حرارة،  والدكتور حنا جريس   والدكتور عبد الخالق فاروق، باستقالاتهم من المجلس  القومي لحقوق الإنسان.

وبذلك يصل عدد المستقيلين إلى 7 أعضاء،   بعد أن تقدم أحمد سيف الإسلام  حمد، المدير السابق لمركز هشام مبارك   للقانون، ومحمد زارع، رئيس الجمعية  العربية للإصلاح الجنائي، وعبد الغفار   شكر، وكيل مؤسسي حزب التحالف  الاشتراكي، باستقالاتهم في وقت سابق.

وقال الخراط، إن الاستقالة جاءت اعتراضا   على عدم اتخاذ موقف تجاه  الأحداث الجارية، والتباس الموقف الحقوقي   بالموقف السياسي لقيادات جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين داخل المجلس القومي لحقوق   الإنسان.






 *​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*






*


----------



## سهم الغدر (8 ديسمبر 2012)

إنذار عاجل الى الإخوان فى جميع أنحاء مصر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVw4ob8twok&feature=youtu.be


----------



## سهم الغدر (8 ديسمبر 2012)

كل اللى يتفرج على الفيديو ده لازم يشبره مش بارادته لانها امانه لا




http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4870775325619


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

النور بأسيوط يقرر عدم المشاركة في أي تظاهرات جديدة تجنبًا للصدام​


----------



## سهم الغدر (8 ديسمبر 2012)

حصرى محمد ابو حامد فى اللحظه اللى احنا فيها دى


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*تقرير الأطباء عن محمد ابو حامد بعد الأعتداء عليه من قبل مؤيدى الرئيس*

*.إصابه محمد أبو حامد فى 16 منطقة بالجسد و كسر بالأنف و قطع جرحى عميق بالساق على أثر ضربه بسلاح حاد.*

*تم الاعتداء عليه و هو عائدا من الاتحاديه بعد ان تعرفوا عليه .. *

*كفا استخفاف بالعقول فهو ليس بهذه السذاجه ان يدخل وسط ميلشيات ارهابيه مسلحه مدربه ليدهسها بسيارته*













‏​
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

بصوا البلد فى ايه وهما بيفكروا فى ايه


----------



## سهم الغدر (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بصوا البلد فى ايه وهما بيفكروا فى ايه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*بصراحة تستاهلو كل ال تيييييييييييييييت اللى بيتقال*
*مرسي دة مجرد ستارة ومش بتدارى القذارة اللى شيفينها دى*
*لا دة ستارة بتحميهم يعملوا اللى عايزينة*
*منكم لله........*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهادة الدبلوماسي يحيى نجم عن تعذيبه على يد الإخوان 

[YOUTUBE]eYF0FjsRLS8[/YOUTUBE]


*​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام المعتصمين في التحرير بمحاصرة مجمع التحرير وغلقه  يصرحون لن نسمح لموظفين مجمع التحرير بدخول الا بعد فك الحصار من على المحكمة الدستورية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالفيديو يوسف الحسينى وكيف تحرش الاخوان المحترمين بالسيدات امس


[YOUTUBE]GFynLz4d4TY[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجارديان : مرسى قام بأخطاء جسيمة .. وجبهة الإنقاذ تهدف لإسقاطه وليس إسقاط الدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*اول فيديو لابو حامد بعد الاعتداء عليه من الاخوان


[YOUTUBE]YrDU2hhWbaM[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*هاارتس : قرار الهجوم على معتصمى الاتحادية أتخذه خيرت الشاطر وأيده غزلان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*فاينانشال تايمز: مرسي حنث بعهده أن يكون رئيسا لكل المصريين.. والوقت ينفد أمامه لمنع سقوط بلاده في الفوضى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوات الحرس الجمهورى تعيد الأسلاك الشائكة بمحيط الاتحادية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*تزايد خيام الاتحادية لـ 34  من بينهم خيمة "سفارة جمهورية المحلة"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*انقطاع الكهرباء عن مداخل مدينة الإنتاج وأنصار حازم يشكلون لجانا شعبية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتهم النائب السابق محمد أبو حامد الرئيس محمد مرسي والشيخ عبد الله بدر، ومرشد أفخوان المسلمين محمد بديع والداعية اسحاق الحوينى ونئاب رئيس الدعوة السلفية ياسر برهامى بالتخريض على قتله.

وقال أبو حامد فى محضر الشرطة الذى جرى معه وهو يرقد فى مستشفى السلام بالمهندسين عقب محاولة ميليشات أفخوان قتله، أن مرسي ومن معه هم المتهمين الحقيقين بمحاولة قتله لأنهم قالوا عنه أنه تنصر واهدروا دمه.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال النائب السابق محمد أبو حامد فى محضر الشرطة الذى أجرى معه فى المستشفى حيث يرقد بعد محاولة ميلشيات الإخوان قتله أمس فى مصر الجديدة أنه شاهد سيارتين ثلاثة أرباع نقل محملة بالأسلحة.
وشدد خلال محضر الشرطة على ضرورة ذكر ذلك فى المحضر وعلى تحذير الثوار المحتشدين والمعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية*.


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*صحيفة ليبراسيون الفرنسية: مرسى ربما يواجه مصير مبارك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن يكثف تواجده أمام الإنتاج الإعلامى وزيادة فى أنصار أبو إسماعيل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدوء بميدان التحرير بعد انتهاء مليونية "الكارت الأحمر"*


----------



## بايبل333 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسى بيلعب لعبة قذرة هو ان يغيب عن التلفزيون وعن الشعب للاسباب الاتية:.
 
اول سبب هو يعرف أن الشعب المصرى سوف يستهزاء بالخطاب الذى سيقولة لان الخطاب يندرج تحت الاخطاء اللغوية والاملائية والتعابير العامية المصرية فتفكيرة فى الحارة المزنوقة فقط 
والسبب الثانى لو انسحب ستكون آخر مرة فيها يتولى الاخوان الحكم ومش بعيد سوف يتم ضربهم بالجزم
السبب الثالث غياب مرسى يدل على ذكاء عبقرى فهو يعطى الشعب وقت لكى ينفضوا وان يتركوا المظاهرات وان تكون هدوء فى جميع البلاد لكى يخبر الشعب ان ما يحدث ليس مهم وما هى الا زوبعة وستمشى 


اربعة..........سيكون هو الرئيس المصرى الذى انهى حكم العسكر وحكم المرشد فى مصر


على مسؤليتى

*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

"عضو الجمعيه التاسيسيه المنسحب عمرو عز 

 تاجيل الاستفتاء جاء نتيجه رفض الدبلوماسين الاشراف عليه وليس للحوار كما يشاع"... يا سلام ع الامانه... كذب حتى الموت... اصرار ع الكذب....


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مرشد الإخوان:
نحن ماضون في طريقنا مهما كلفنا ذلك ومصر ومصر ستمضي في مسيرتها


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مرشد الإخوان 

في مؤتمر صحفي الآن: الشهداء كلهم 8 وكلهم من الإخوان المسلمين.. هم دافعوا عن مصر ضد المجرمون المخربون القتلة


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GFynLz4d4TY[/YOUTUBE]


بالفيديو يوسف الحسينى وكيف *تحرش* الاخوان المحترمين بالسيدات امس !


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*
** ساد الهدوء  صباح اليوم السبت محيط قصر الاتحادية بمصر الجديدة، وذلك في أعقاب مظاهرات  حاشدة شهدها محيط القصر طوال يوم أمس احتجاجا على الإعلان الدستوري الذي  أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية في 21 نوفمبر الماضي والاستفتاء على  الدستور. *

* ورصد مندوب وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط تزايدا ملحوظا في أعداد خيام  المعتصمين الذين أعلنوا الاعتصام بمحيط القصر عقب انتهاء التظاهرات الليلة  الماضية، في الوقت الذي أكد فيه المعتصمون عدم فض اعتصامهم إلا عقب إسقاط  الإعلان الدستوري وإلغاء الاستفتاء على الدستور. *

* من جهة أخرى، شهد محيط الاعتصام لوحات فنية رائعة من رسامي الجرافيتي،  الذين قاموا برسم تابلوهاتهم المعبرة على الجدار الخرساني الذي تم نصبه أمس  أمام نادي هليوبوليس وعلى بعض أسوار قصر الاتحادية.*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BvxX49_qRac&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]

صفوت حجازى يتطاول على مذيع التلفزيون المصرى بدون حق


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل القبض على بلطحية الاخوان









اعضاء حرية و عدالة ميلشيات مسلحة

*​*العيال دى اتمسكوا مسلحين فى مساكن شيراتون و موجودين دلوقتى فى قسم النزهة
الصحافة فييييييييين محدش راح لغاية دلوقتى

اصحابنا هناك و مش هيمشوا لغاية منفضحكم
ميلشيات مسلحة فى قسم النزهة دلوقتى مستنى عرض النيابة
ألعيال دول حرية و عدالة مسكناهم في مساكن شيراتون بخرطوش كانوا بيضربو في الكمين
*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	طالب الشيخ خالد  عبد الله الداعية على قناة الناس الرئيس مرسى بإلقاء  القبض على حمدين  صباحى وممدوح حمزة ومحمد البرادعى وعمرو موسى والسيد  البدوى وسامح عاشور  والمنضمين لهم والذين وصفهم خالد بالمتآمرين والذين  شاركوا فى ترويع  المؤيدين للرئيس لقراراتة امام الاتحادية.وقال عبد الله  إنه لم يصبح  للقضاء أي قيمة مادام لايأتى لنا بحقوقنا مشيرا إلى أننا نريد  أن تمر  البلاد بكل سلام عن طريق انتخابات بصندوق.  	   	مؤكدا أنه لن يوجد أحد  يجبرنا على أن نتوقف عن الاستفتاء أو العودة الى  الوراء وقال إن المنسحبين  من التأسيسية يجب أن يحاكموا من قبل الشعب.  	   	ووجه عبد الله فى رسالة  تهديد الى حمدين صباحى والدكتور محمد البرادعى  قائلا لهم "إن لم ترجعوا  عما تفعلون سترون أياماً أسود من أيام الليل"
 
*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*
         سلمى الزهيري      
 	 أكد محمد حسين الأمين العام لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين،  على أن  تصوير  ماحدث في محيط قصر الاتحادية انه اشتباك بين المعارضين  والمؤيدين هو قلب  للحقائق ، لان البلطجية  المسلحين جاؤا من الخلف واعتدوا  علي أعضاء الجماعة  هناك .
	واضاف هناك من يشوه الحقائق ويقلبها و من يقول  ان الاخوان قتلوا  المعارضين فالقتلي  والمصابين من الاخوان  .
 	وتابع خلال المؤتمر الذى عقدته جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين فى مقرها الرئيسى  بالمقطم ، أن الإخوان ذهبوا سلميين وحدثت  اشتباكات ومناوشات  ، ولم يعتقل  أي طرف من الإخوان ومعه أسلحه .
	وتابع "حسين" كنا  ومازلنا قادرين علي حماية مقراتنا دون الحاجه للامن   ولكن ذلك سيؤدي الي مزيد من اراقه الدماء ، فتركنا ذلك لقوات الامن ، ونضغط   علي ابنائنا لعدم الرد علي هذا العدوان ، لاننا نعلي من مصلحه مصر في   الاول والاخر .
	كما قال أن الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتني سيحضر حوار الرئيس اليوم مع القوي   الوطينة كجزء من الشعب المصري ويقدم ما سيسهاهم في حل الازمة الحالية .


*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*
         كتبت - سلمى الزهيري     
 	قال الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، "لو كنا  نريد حماية مؤسسات الدولة لطلبنا أن يتنحى الحرس  الجمهوري ووزارة الداخلية  ويتولى الاإخوان حماية مؤسسات الدولة، إلا أننا  تركنا حماية مؤسساتنا إلى  قوات الأمن"، مؤكدًا على أنهم سيمضون في طريقهم  مهما حدث.
 	وأضاف بديع خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده بمقر الجماعة  بالمقطم، "كيف  أكون حاكمًا لمصر ومكتبي يُعتدى عليه وتمزق أوراقي الخاصة  والعامة والمصحف  في مكتبي على الأرض والمسجد معتدى عليه، فهل هذا رجل يحكم  مصر لا يستطيع أن  يحكم مكتبه".
  	وأضاف احذر من يكذب فالحق سيتضح ويظهر بشأن المال الذي  يحصلون عليه من  تزييف الحقائق في وسائل الإعلام، قائلاً: حتى الصورة  جعلوها  تكذب، فى  إشارة الى الاعلاميين، كما أشاد بقناة مصر 25 معتبرًا  أنها الصوت الوحيد  التي تظهر الحقيقة.
	وبخصوص حوار الرئيس مع القوى السياسية اليوم قال "إنهم مشاركون في الحوار،   وسيدرسون ما يتم الاتفاق عليه"، مشيرًا الى أنهم لهم رأي في كل القضايا   يعرضونه ولا يرفضونه، مشيرًا إذا اتفق الجميع على شيء سيكونون أول المتفقين   عليه.
*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

النائب العام الاخوانى يحيل بلاغًا اخوانى
 يتهم
 البرادعى وصباحى وموسى
 بالتحريض على قتل المتظاهرين للتحقيق


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*بديع يضع في مؤتمر صحفى صوره احمد فيصل خلفه على اساس انه من الشهداء .. واصلا احمد لم يمت .. لكنه فى العنايه المركزه ومعارض لمرسى وليس من الاخوان *



​


----------



## DODY2010 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل: اختطاف المذيع يوسف الحسينى بعد التهديد باغتياله

أكدت عائلة الإعلامي يوسف الحسيني مقدم برنامج صباح أون أنها لا تعلم مكانه منذ أمس وبحثت عنه في كل مكان لكن دون جدوى كما فشلت في التواصل معه عبر الهاتف لأنه خارج نطاق الخدمة دائما وبسؤال كل المقربين منه نفوا معرفتهم بمكانه .

وطالبت عائلة الإعلامي الشهير الرئيس محمد مرسي بضرورة البحث عنه متهمين جماعة الإخوان بإيذائه لأنه دائم الانتقاد لسياساتهم تماما كما حدث مع الناشط السياسي محمد أبو حامد .


جدير بالذكر ان الإعلامي يوسف الحسيني قال أمس عبر تويتر :"وصلتني أخبار أن هناك نية لاغتيالي وتهديدي إن ذهبت للبيت"، مضيفاً أنه يحمل مرسي وكل أعضاء الجماعة مسئولية أي مكروه يصيبه.


وأشار الحسيني إلى أنه لن يتراجع عن قول الحقيقة وإظهارها مهما كلفه الأمر، مؤكداً أنه ليس ممن يخافون أو يبرمون الصفقات ولن يضع يده في يد الإخوان المجرمين.


وكان الحسيني قد شن هجوماً شرساً في حلقة الأمس على كلا من الدكتور مرسي واصفاً إياه بأنه لم يعد رئيس مصر لأنه فقد شرعيته، كما وجه هجومه لكلاً من خيرت الشاطر، عصام العريان، محمد البلتاجي، ومحمود غزلان باعتبار أنهم المحرضين على ما حدث أمام الإتحادية.
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا رب تطلع اشاعه يا رب و يحافظ عليه و يحميه لاهل بيته و من يحب*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​ألوطن: عاجل| 
*الرئيس*
 يغادر حوار القوي السياسية بعد إلقاء كلمة و 
*مكي*
 يرأس الاجتماع​​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​ألمصري اليوم: «جنايات القاهرة» تُلغي قرار التحفظ على أموال *شفيق*
 وأسرته​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ألمصري اليوم: بلاغ يطالب النائب العام بفتح تحقيق عاجل حول «اقتحام السجون والأقسام»​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مصدر عسكري: الضبطية القضائية احترازية ونحذرمن يحاول الوقيعة بأمن البلاد​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

سي بي سي|د. ياسر علي المتحدث باسم الرئاسة: الحوار يناقش الأوضاع الراهنة وسبل التوصل لحل الخلاف بشأن الإعلان الدستوري والاستفتاء على الدستور​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

القوات المسلحة: ندعم الحوار ولن نسمح بإستخدام العنف​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

40 شخصية سياسية وعامة وحزبية على طاولة حوار ''مرسي''​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

توافد رموز وطنية علي الرئاسة للمشاركة في الحوار الوطني​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الخارجية تعلن استعدادها لإجراء الاستفتاء يوم الأربعاء​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مرشد الإخوان يدعو القوى السياسية إلى التبرؤ من العنف​حد يرد​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

سي بي سي: متظاهرون بالتحرير يغلقون مبنى مجمع التحرير​ ويشترطون إنهاء التظاهر أمام المحكمة ​الدستورية للسماح باستئناف العمل داخل المجمع​​
​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

صفوت حجازي ينفي حضوره «الحوار الوطني» رغم مشاركته ومغادرته الاجتماع بعد دقائق​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

بدء انسحاب بعض الشخصيات العامة من حوار القوى السياسية مع الرئيس مرسي​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور القبض على ٣ مسلحين داخل ميكروباص وبحوزتهم أسلحة نارية وكارنيهات تابعة للحرية والعدالة قرب "الاتحادية"*



*بعد مطاردة مثيرة تمكنت أجهزة الأمن بالقاهرة من القبض على ٣ أشخاص مسلحين داخل سيارة ميكروباص، بالقرب من منطقة الاتحادية، وبحوزتهم ٣ فرد خرطوش وكمية من الطلقات، وقالت أجهزة الأمن أن المتهمين الثلاثة ينتمون إلى الحرية والعدالة، وأمر اللواء أسامة الصغير مدير أمن القاهرة بإحالتهم إلى النيابة التى تولت التحقيق.*

*W.N.N News شبكة اخبار الوطن*











​
​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

''القوى الإسلامية'': سنظل في انعقاد دائم وسندعم كل فعاليات الحفاظ على الشرعية​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى : اثناء الثورة كتب ناعوم تشومسكي مقالا في الجارديان اكد فيه ان مبارك سيسقط وستشجع امريكا ديكتاتورا إخوانيا لانها لاتريد مصر مستقلة ديمقراطية​​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | مسؤول بالإخوان: بيان الجيش المصري متوازن​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

«الشاطر»: دول في المنطقة ترغب في إفشال تجربة مصر الديمقراطية​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

«القوى الاسلامية» تهدد بالتصعيد ويحدز القوى السياسية المعتصمة امام الإتحادية​


----------



## چاكس (8 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> «الشاطر»: دول في المنطقة ترغب في إفشال تجربة مصر الديمقراطية​



*هههههههههه ... الشاطر المعزة ده .. بيتكلم عن الديمقراطية ههههههههههه يالهوى على كم الغباء اللى فى عقول المعيز الاسلاميين .. قريب هتاخد على افاك يا شاطر يا جحش*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين بمحيط قصر الإتحادية​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

سكان عقار الرئيس بالشرقية مستاءون لعدم قدرتهم على مزاولة أعمالهم​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

خيرت الشاطر: أحد الرموز المعارضة بيقول قررنا عمل تحالف مع الفلول​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الأجهزة الأمنية تضبط ترسانة أسلحة مع 4 إخوانيين و سلفى​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

هشام المياني: مصادر بالرئاسة تقول أن المنسحبين لم يكونوا من المدعوين ​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

أهالي المتهمين في اقتحام مقر «الإخوان» بالمعادي يتظاهرون لإخلاء سبيلهم ​


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

قيادي سلفي: سنحتشد لنصرة الشرعية ومستعدون للتضحية بملايين الشهداء​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

قيادي سلفي: إذ لم تأت الرصاصة في بطوننا اليوم أتت غدا في ظهورنا وإذا جلسنا في بيوتنا اليوم فغدا سنكون في المعتقلات​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جمال عيد ردًا على ''الضبطية القضائية'' للجيش : ''على جثتنا''​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى : لا احب التكرار لكن احتراما لكم اكرر للمرة المائة اننى قاطعت الانتخابات ولم انتخب مرسي ولم التق به الا بعد اغلاق الصناديق .مقالاتي موجودة​​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

والد أحد المتهمين في اقتحام مقر الإخوان بالمعادي: قرار الإفراج عن المحتجزين تحوّل إلى قرار سياسي​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

«العليا للانتخابات»: لا علاقة لنا بنية الرئيس تأجيل الاستفتاء من عدمه​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى: تعالوا الى كلمة سواء . رئيس منتخب يضع نفسه فوق القانون ويفرض علينا دستورا يعبر عن فصيل واحد من المجتمع ويصنع ديكتاتورا جديدا .هل هذا مقبول​​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​ابو بكر يشتبك مع بكار على تويتر بسبب 
*مرسي*​​​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

علاء البهلوان: الإخوان يسيطرون علي كل المناصب بالمحلة​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

متظاهرو ''الاتحادية'' يرفضون رفع علم ''إقليم الصعيد''​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

''التجمع'' لـ''بديع'': الزم الأدب في حديثك عن الثوار فليس بينهم فاسد​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## Twin (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

نحن لا نقبل الرأي الأخر و شعارنا معروف .. تناقشني أناقشك .. تخالفني أقتلك ( جلال عامر )​ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

كريم حورس: إعلان تشكيل مجلس إنقاذ الثورة بالمحلة غداً​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*الشاطر: جهات تقول ان 80% من المتظاهرين اقباط ........ 

[YOUTUBE]2mXvie0VEXA[/YOUTUBE]

يسمع من بقك ربنا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*المؤتمران الصحفيان اللذان اقامهما المرشد وخيرت الشاطر, يثبتان ان محمد مرسى لم يعد يستطيع فعل شئ , ويثبت انه (استبن), ويثبت ان خيرت الشاطر هو الرئيس الحقيقى ...
 خروج خيرت الشاطر عن صمته يدل على عجز الرئيس الاحتياطى وان الشاطر هو الذى يحمل مفاتيح الحل, ويدرك اللعبة السياسية جيدا ...
 من يستمع لخيرت الشاطر يدرك ان محمد مرسى ناشئ سياسى...
 .... فيبدو ان الجماعة بدأت تتحرك بثقلها ...

منقول
*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جماعة الاخوان لا تزال تزعم انها نزلت الى القصر فى تظاهرة سلمية ..
- و يبدو ان العالم كلة كان اعمى وهو يرى جحافلهم فى مسيرة شبة عسكرية !!
- ويبدو ان العالم كلة كان اعمى وهو يراهم يقتلعون فى هجوم كاسح خيام معتصمين امنين !!
- ويبدو ان العالم
كلة كان اعمى و هو يراهم يسددون بنادق الخرطوش نحو اهداف منتقااة !!
- ويبدو ان العالم كلة كان اعمى و هو يرى مجاميعهم تتكالب على التنكيل بفرادة من الثوار دون رحمة !!
- و يبدو ان احدا منهم يا يريد ان نرى ولا حتى نفتح فما بكلمة حق !!


*  يسرى فودة *


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

خيرت الشاطر يعض الإيد اللي إتمدت له و هو في غياهب السجن حينما تحدي إبراهيم عيسي الدولة و نشر مقالاته و منها مقال الأزمة " لا تخافوا منا " ..!! حتي أنني كنت أظن أن عيسي إخوان متخفي ؛ اﻷن يقول لعيسي : مت بغيظك


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ضبط ملثم بسلاح ناري خلال تظاهرات المجلس المحلي بالإسكندرية​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*
هى دى الحقيقة ............ يسقط يسقط حكم بديعة*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ا ف ب : ائتلاف الاحزاب الاسلامية في مصر يرفض تاجيل الاستفتاء​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن ما يمارس باسم المعارضة واختلاف الرأي لا يمت  بأدنى صلة لحق التظاهر السلمي واختلاف الرؤى والمواقف لأن من يحرق ويدمر  ويعتدي يرتكب جريمة في حق هذا الوطن لن تسقط بمرور الوقت". *

* وأضافت الجماعة فى بيان لها، اليوم: "إن الإخوان وهم  يحتسبون شهداءهم عند الله ليؤكدون على ثوابت دعوتهم السلمية والتي تغلب  المصالح العليا للوطن على الصالح الخاص وتلتزم بالقانون وتحترمه وتعتمد  الحوار كوسيلة للتواصل الفعال وهي عبر مسيرتها الطويلة لم ولن تبخل بأي  تضحيات لنصرة دينها ومصلحة وطنها والتاريخ خير شاهد على ذلك فعدم القبول  بإرادة الشعب والنزول عليها والاحتكام إليها عند الاختلاف ومحاولة قلب  الحقائق والاستئثار بالحديث باسم الشعب واستخدام البلطجية والمال الحرام  الذي نهبوه من قوت الشعب والخروج على الشرعية المنتخبة من الشعب كل ذلك  بقصد إرباك المشهد السياسي ومحاولة إفشال عملية التحول الديمقراطية وتحقيق  الاستقرار والأمن في الوطن ، باتت كل هذه المحاولات مفضوحة وموثقة للكافة".  *

* وتابع البيان: "إن الإخوان ليؤكدون على ثقتهم في تجاوز مصر  بشعبها ومؤسساتها الشرعية، هذه المرحلة عاجلا ويدعون كافة جماهير الشعب  والقوى السياسية الوطنية إلى إخلاص النوايا وتغليب الصالح العام والقبول  برأي الشعب والمضي قدما في الاستفتاء لإنهاء المرحلة الانتقالية واحترام  الشرعية وعدم تجاوزها لبناء مؤسسات الوطن وتحقيق الاستقرار". *

* وأوضح أن ما حدث من ارتقاء مجموعة من خيرة شباب مصر من  أبناء الإخوان المسلمين شهداء ومئات الجرحى وعشرات المقرات التي حرقت  ودمرت، كل ذلك لن يفت في عضد الإخوان المسلمين قيادة وصفا ويؤكدون على أنهم  قادرون على حماية مقارهم ومؤسساتهم، ولديهم بفضل الله القدرة على ردع كل  من تسول له نفسه بالإساءة إليهم، ولن يقفوا مكتوفي الأيدي.*


* الوطن*​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*شاهد بالصورة الان الأولتراس يشعلون الشماريخ امام الاتحادية




  [COLOR=black ! important] 




*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*راديو فرنسا *: أعداد المتظاهرون أمام "الاتحادية" فاق أعداد من أسقطوا "مبارك"


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

#*الزقازيق*
 | المسيرة تمر بشارع التوحيد مع ازدياد في الأعداد​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مع احترامي لي غزه لكن  مالهاش انها تقول نعم
للدستور او لا  


أسـتـفـتــــــاء الأحـــتــــلال الأخـــــوانـــى لــمـــصــــر


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مصدر عسكري: منح الضبطية القضائية من قنديل لضباط الجيش إجراء احترازي



  : السبت 8 ديسمبر 2012 - 5:25 م


أكد مصدر عسكري أن الضبطية القضائية التي أعلن مجلس الوزراء منحها لأفراد القوات المسلحة ما هي إلا "إجراء احترازي طبيعى" فى ظل تصاعد الأحداث بالبلاد، وانتظارا لوضع إطار قانوني لدور القوات المسلحة في حماية المنشآت العامة وحفظ سلامة المواطنين ولتبرير وجود القوات المسلحة في الشارع حال نزولها لحماية المنشات العامة، والحيوية.

وأضاف المصدر في تصريحاته لـ«الشروق»، أن الضبطية القضائية تم منحها من قبل لرجال القوات المسلحة من الشرطة العسكرية والمخابرات الحربية ، لضمان وجود الجيش في الشارع بعد إنهاء حالة الطوارئ نهاية مايو الماضي.

وأعلن الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء منح الضبطية القضائية لرجال القوات المسلحة، ويتضمن القانون 4 مواد، جاء في المادة الأولي أن تتولي القوات المسلحة بالتنسيق مع أجهزة الشرطة حفظ الأمن وحماية المنشآت الحيوية في الدولة حتى إقرار الدستور وانتهاء الانتخابات التشريعية، وكذلك في الأحوال التي يطلب فيها رئيس الجمهورية ذلك، ويحدد وزير الدفاع المناطق وأفراد القوات المسلحة ومهامهم مع عدم الإخلال بدور القوات المسلحة في حماية البلاد وسلامة أراضيها وأمنها.

ونصت المادة الثانية علي أن يكون لضباط القوات المسلحة وضباط الصف المشاركين في مهام حفظ الأمن وحماية المنشآت الحيوية بالدولة كل في الدائرة التي كلف بها، جميع سلطات الضبط القضائي والصلاحيات المرتبطة بها المقررة لضباط وأمناء الشرطة وفقا لأحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فيما يتعلق بأدائهم لتلك المهام، ويكون لهم استعمال القوة بالقدر اللازم لأداء واجبهم بالشروط والضوابط المقررة في قانون هيئة الشرطة لضباط الشرطة وأمنائها.

وألزمت المادة الثالثة ضباط وضباط صف القوات المسلحة في أدائهم لمهام الضبطية القضائية وفقا لأحكام ذلك القانون بكل واجبات مأموري الضبط القضائي المقررة في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بما في ذلك إحالة ما يحررونه من محاضر إلي النيابة المختصة وفقا لقواعد الاختصاص المنصوص عليها في القانون المشار إليه، مع عدم الإخلال باختصاص القضاء العسكري، يختص القضاء العادي بالفصل في الوقائع التي حررت عنها هذه المحاضر، أما المادة الرابعة أن ينشر ذلك القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره  *الشروق.*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*«الوطن» تنشر قائمة بـ40 شخصية حضرت اجتماع الرئيس بالقوى السياسية*

*10 رؤساء أحزاب و4 مسئولين و20 شخصية عامة.. وقرارات مهمة بعد اللقاء**كتب : أحمد البهنساوىالسبت 08-12-2012 15:22*
*طباعة**200http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/92413#*

*




أحد اجتماعات الرئيس مرسي مع القوى السياسية (صورة أرشيفية)​**بدأ لقاء الرئيس محمد مرسى، بـ40 شخصية من القوى الوطنية والسياسية ورجال القانون والشخصيات العامة، ومن المقرر أن تعلن تفاصيل ما أسفر عنه اللقاء فى مؤتمر صحفى يبثه التليفزيون المصرى على الهواء، حيث وجهت رئاسة الجمهورية الدعوة إلى مندوبى ومراسلى وسائل الإعلام، لحضور المؤتمر الصحفى.*
*حيث حضر 10 من رؤساء الأحزاب وهم: د.محمد سعد الكتاتنى، رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، والدكتور عماد عبدالغفور، رئيس حزب النور، ومساعد رئيس الجمهورية، والمهندس أبوالعلا ماضى، رئيس حزب الوسط، والدكتور أيمن نور، رئيس حزب غد الثورة، ود.حاتم عزام، رئيس حزب الحضارة، ود.عمرو خالد، رئيس حزب مصر، وعادل عفيفى، رئيس حزب الأصالة، ونصر عبدالسلام، رئيس حزب البناء والتنمية، ورامى لكح، رئيس حزب الإصلاح والتنمية، ونبيل دعبس، رئيس حزب مصر الحديثة.*
*كما شارك فى الاجتماع 5 من المسئولين وهم: المستشار محمود مكى، نائب رئيس الجمهورية، ود. أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، والمستشار أحمد مكى، وزير العدل، ود.محمد محسوب، وزير الدولة لشئون المجالس النيابية، ود. باكينام الشرقاوى، مساعد رئيس الجمهورية.*
*بالإضافة إلى 20 شخصية عامة وهم: د.محمد سليم العوا، ود.أحمد زويل، ود.مجدى يعقوب، ود.أحمد كمال أبوالمجد، وعصام سلطان، نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، والكاتب الصحفى والمفكر الإسلامى، فهمى هويدى، وعضو الهيئة العليا لحزب النور، يونس مخيون، والداعية الشهير، صفوت حجازى، ومنتصر الزيات، محامى الجماعات الإسلامية، ومحمود الخضيرى، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، ود.ثروت بدوى ود. صفوت عبدالغنى، عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة الإسلامية، وسيد حافظ، ورجل الأعمال إبراهيم المعلم، وجمال جبريل، الفقيه الدستورى، وعابد الوكيل، من شباب الثورة، والمستشار هشام العبد من منظمة القضاء الحر، ود.منار الشوربجى، أستاذ العلوم السياسية بالجامعة الأمريكية، ووائل قنديل، عضو المجلس الأعلى للصحافة.*
*كما حضر د.أحمد مهران، أستاذ القانون العام، الذى قال فى تصريح خاص إنه سيطلب من الرئيس تعديل بعض المواد فى الدستور، التى تمثل تمييزا بين المواطنين مثل مادة العزل السياسى والاعتداء على القضاء وغلق الصحف بأحكام قضائية.*
*وذكرت مصادر رئاسية أنه من المنتظر أن يصدر عن الاجتماع قرارات مهمة، مشيرة إلى أنه سيتم عقد مؤتمر صحفى عالمى فى نهاية الاجتماع تحضره كافة وسائل الإعلام.*
*وكانت اتصالات مكثفة أجرتها «لجنة الحكماء» وأحزاب معارضة وأخرى مؤيدة للرئيس مرسى جرت طوال يوم أمس الأول الجمعة واستمرت حتى صباح أمس السبت.*
*وقالت مصادر تحضر اللقاء إن هناك بوادر من الرئاسة على استعدادها لإلغاء بعض بنود الإعلان الدستورى الأخير الذى رفضته قوى المعارضة الرئيسية وكذلك لتأجيل الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد الذى رفضته هذه القوى وإعادة فتح النقاش بشأن صياغة مشروع جديد للدستور.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*المرسى اجتمع مع صورته بالمرآة .......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*انباء عن وفاة الدكتور عمرو عبدالحكيم عامر نجل المشير عبدالحكيم عامر . الدكتور عمرو كان فى احداث الاتحاديه.. واعتدى عليه الأخوان المجرمين*



​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

عشرات المتظاهرين يتوافدون على قصر الاتحادية مساء للمشاركة والتضامن مع اعتصام المئات الرافضين للإعلان الدستوري​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا شايف ضبطيه  قضائيه واخبار مهمه 
يا ريت حد يقولي في ايه بالظبط واجتماع مرسي انتهي علي ايه علشان تعبان من االصبح ومش قادر اتابع 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

'' شباب ماسبيرو'' يطالب بالكشف عن مصير أحد أعضائه فقد في مظاهرات الثلاثاء​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*حاول ثلاثة ملثمين أختطاف إبراهيم درويش داخل مدينة الانتاج الإعلامي
*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

«أبو إسماعيل» يطالب أنصاره بعدم اقتحام «مدينة الإنتاج»​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*سفارة مصر بالسعودية تقوم بتوزيع مطبوعات لمواد الدستور وأهمية التصويت.. مكتوب عليها "نعم للدستور".



​*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

حازمون: الأزمة الحالية التي تمر بها مصر خلاف بين قوى الحق التي يقودها كبار الأئمة والعلماء وبين كارهي الإسلام​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

''الإخوان'': إحراق المقار لن يفت في عضد الجماعة قيادة وصفا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*
مينا فيليب يحكى وقائع تعذيبه على أيدى الإخوان.. ويؤكد: رأيت الموت بعنيى

كتبت : مارسيل نظمى

قال المهندس مينا فيليب الذى تداول عنه النشطاء فيديو بتعذيبه فى أحداث الاتحادية فى مكالمة هاتفية للبديل: إن مساء الأربعاء الماضي تصادف وجودى فى شارع الخليفة المأمون بمصر الجديدة أثناء عودتى من عملى، وفوجئت بهجوم عدد من الإخوان قاموا بضربى على وجهى ورأسى وسحلى على الأرض وسبى بأقذع الألفاظ، وتم احتجازى لساعات لم يعلم أحدهم أنى مسيحي، إلى أن جاء أحدهم وقال بصوت عالٍ: "الرجل ده مسيحى"، فاستمروا فى لكمى وضربى بشدة.


ورفض مينا أن يتم تناول الموضوع بشكل طائفى وقال: "كان أغلب المصابين مسلمين فيما عدا القليل، ولم يتم التفرقة، بل رأينا جميعاً الموت بأعيننا، ويوجد الكثيرين إصابتهم أخطر من إصابتى.

وتابع الحديث عن وقائع اليوم قائلاً: ظللنا محتجزين مع الإخوان والملتحين حتى جاء ضابط شرطة وطلب منهم تسلمنا، ثم أخذنا إلى نيابة قسم مصر الجديدة، وتمت إثبات حالتنا المتدهورة، وتم إحضار مسعفين لنا لعمل إسعافات أولية لإصابتنا، وأضاف كان معنا فى الحجز أكثر من 15 شخص بينهم أطفال ورجال ونساء والجميع إصاباتهم سيئة للغاية.

ورفض فيليب أن يتم اختزال القصة فى شخصه وإظهاره على أنه بطل وقال: "القصة ليست أفراد، لأن هناك من ضحوا بحياتهم ودمائهم، لكن الأمر كبير وأهم من تسليط الضوء على هذا أو ذاك، فالجميع ضحية فى ظل دولة لم تكتمل ثورتها ولم تعطى الحقوق لأصحابها".

وشكر فيليب وسائل الإعلام وأكد أن قيادات الإخوان مارست ضغوطا كبيرة حتى يتم إثبات أن المحتجزين بلطجية، ولكن بفضل وسائل الإعلام افتضح الأمر وانكشفت الحقيقة.

موقع البديل*


----------



## V mary (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*دي بقت حاجة فلة بيضة شمعة منورة 
بلاك بلاك يعني​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*"اليوم السابع": هجمة سياسية مضادة من الإخوان

  السبت، 8 ديسمبر  2012 - 18:37






                             العدد اليومى 




 
تتناول جريدة "اليوم السابع"، فى عددها الصادر غداً، الأحد،   الهجمة السياسية المضادة التى تشنها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على  المعارضين  لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى فى محاولة لضرب الالتفاف الشعبى حولها  فى الأزمة  السياسية التى تمر بها البلاد حالياً، من خلال المؤتمر الصحفى  الذى عقده  الدكتور محمد بديع مرشد الجماعة، والمؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقدته  بعض القوى  الإسلامية بمشاركة المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد.
 
كما تنشر الجريدة تفاصيل أول ليلة قضاها المعتصمون أمام قصر الاتحادية   والمطالبون بإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس مؤخراً، وتأجيل   الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور، كما ترصد خلفيات إعلان بعض النشطاء والحركات   الشبابية فى المحلة الكبرى انفصالها عن الدولة.
 
 
 واقرأ فى عدد الغد من "اليوم السابع" أيضاً:
 
◄	هجمة سياسية مضادة من الإخوان
 
 ◄	"اليوم السابع" تقضى ليلة مع المتظاهرين فى الميادين
 
◄	البرادعى محذراً من معارك دموية: أثق فى استجابة مرسى لمطالب الشعب لننتقل من الغضب إلى الحوار
 
 ◄	المتظاهرون يعلنون انفصال "المحلة" عن دولة "الإخوان"
 
◄	"الجنايات" تلغى قرار "الكسب غير المشروع" بالتحفظ على أموال الفريق شفيق
 
 ◄	الأهلى يواجه هيروشيما اليابانى بالمونديال
 
◄	الإخوان يعتدون على "أبو حامد" بالضرب وتمزيق الملابس
 
 ◄	نيويورك تايمز: مرسى يشعر بالعزلة و"الإسلاميون" أمله الأخير
 
◄	ضبط 4 أشخاص "إخوان" بحوزتهم أسلحة نارية قبل توجههم للاتحادية
 
 ◄	بلاغات تتهم "موسى" و"صباحى" و"البرادعى" بالتحريض على قتل الإخوان
 
◄	بدء توزيع أسطوانات البوتاجاز بالكوبونات على مستوى المحافظات أول يناير
 
 ◄	المحاكم تؤجل "قضايا المشاهير" بسبب تعليق العمل
 
◄	جدار خرسانى لحماية الرئيس مرسى داخل قصر الاتحادية
 
 
 
 




* 
​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*زيادة الخيام أمام "الاتحادية" والمعتصمون يرفعون لافتات لمحاكمة الجماعة

  السبت، 8 ديسمبر  2012 - 18:57






                             أمام قصر الاتحادية 
كتب محمد رضا ومحمد الديب 




 
زادت أعداد الخيام المتواجدة أمام القصر حيث توجد خيمة  للمستشفى  الميدانى فى أحد الشوارع الجانبية لشارع الميرغنى، بالإضافة إلى  24 خيمة  بشارع الميرغنى أمام البوابة رقم 4، و3 خيام أخرى بشارع الأهرام  أمام  البوابة رقم 3.
 
وتوقف أكثر من 150 متظاهرا أمام بوابة 4 يتوسطهم علم مصر بطول 20 مترا،   مرددين هتافات "واحد اتنين الثورة راحت فين"، "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"،   "ارحل يا مرسى"، بالإضافة إلى عدد من الأغانى الثورية. 
 
وعلق المتظاهرون أمام البوابة رقم 4، لافتات تحمل صورة الرئيس محمد مرسى   وعليها كلمة ارحل، ومكتوبا على اللافتات: "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، "جيم   أوفر"، "حاكموا قيادات الجماعة على قتل الثوار المعتصمين السلميين"، كما   رسم عدد منهم رسوم جرافيتى على سور القصر وبعض العبارات المطالبة برحيل   النظام. 
 
وانتشر عدد من الباعة الجائلين بمحيط القصر.






اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشاد أقباط بموقف قداسة البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الاسكندرية والكرازة المرقسية لاعتذاره عن عدم المشاركة فى الاجتماع الذى دعا اليه الرئيس محمد مرسى فى اطار ما اطلق عليه الحوار الوطنى للخروج من المازق الذى تمر به البلاد*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*خيرت الشاطر || قادرون على فض الاعتصام امام الاتحادية فى دقيقتين .. 
 لاننا ندافع عن دين بأكمله وشرعية رئيس وهم يدافعون عن نظام مخلوع مفسد .. وسنمهل 24 ساعة المتظاهرين بجوار القصر الجمهورى 

 وفى اخر الحوار قدم رساله صغيره للجبه الوطنية : وأن عدتم عدنا*
​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## V mary (8 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> مينا فيليب يحكى وقائع تعذيبه على أيدى الإخوان.. ويؤكد: رأيت الموت بعنيى
> 
> كتبت : مارسيل نظمى
> ...


*بجد نشكر ربنا علي سلامتة الواحد كان فاقد الأمل انه حي بعد اللي اتعمل فية *


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

عضو بالتيار الشعبي بأسيوط يتهم أعضاء بـ«الحرية والعدالة» باختطافه والتعدي عليه​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

توفي اليوم 
الدكتور عمرو عبدالحكيم عامر . 
 نجل المشير عبدالحكيم عامر . الدكتور عمرو كان فى احداث الاتحاديه الارهابيه واعتدى عليه الخرفان المجرمين .


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي يستدعي 3000 «جهادي» من أفغانستان والشيشان والبوسنة والصومال وإيران .. ليكونوا جيش اسلامي لضرب الداخلية و الجيش  
 
 
 




​ 
​قال    إبراهيم على، محامى الجماعات الإسلامية، إن 3000 من قيادات وكوادر  جماعتي   الجهاد والجماعة الإسلامية، بينهم شقيق خالد الإسلامبولي، سيصلون  البلاد   خلال أيام، بعد رفع أسمائهم من قوائم ترقب الوصول.
 وأضاف أن أغلب هذه القيادات موجود فى أفغانستان والشيشان والبوسنة والهرسك والصومال وكينيا، وبعضهم فى إيران ولندن.
 وأكد    أن قوات أمن المطار سمحت، منذ يومين، لسيد رجب سيد محمد، أحد القيادات،    بدخول البلاد بعد أن قضى عامين بأفغانستان و18 عاماً بدولة الإمارات،  ولفت   إلى أن أعداد المطلوبين من أعضاء الجماعة الإسلامية وصلت إلى 2000  وهناك   1000 من أعضاء جماعة الجهاد الإسلامى ينتظرون دخول البلاد.
 وقال    على إن الجماعة تقوم بتسوية الموقف القانونى لمن صدرت بحقهم أحكام  قضائية   بالإعدام، من قبل محاكم عسكرية، حتى يتمكنوا من دخول البلاد بعد  رفع   أسمائهم من القوائم، وأضاف أن من أشهر قيادات الخارج أسامة رشدى،  المقيم فى   لندن، وحسين شميس، المدان فى قضية محاولة اغتيال الرئيس السابق  حسنى   مبارك، فى أديس أبابا، ومحمد شوقى الإسلامبولى، شقيق خالد  الإسلامبولى،   المتهم الأول فى قضية اغتيال السادات، وكلاهما يخضع للإقامة  الجبرية فى   إيران.
 
 
 



*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

أمن الشرقية يقبض على 20 من مثيري الشغب بجوار منزل الرئيس​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> عضو بالتيار الشعبي بأسيوط يتهم أعضاء بـ«الحرية والعدالة» باختطافه والتعدي عليه​


أحد أعضاء التيار الشعبي بأسيوط يحرر محضرًا ضد عدد من المنتمين للحرية والعدالة وجماعة الإخوان ويتهمهم فيه باختطافه​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرون يحاصرون مبنى محافظة الشرقية.. ويدعون لعدم مهاجمة مقرات الإخوان*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

حبس المتهم بإطلاق النار في اقتحام المجلس الشعبي بالإسكندرية​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*
حتى يتبين للجميع من المجرمون *


ضبطت مباحث قسم شرطة النزهة 4 شباب ينتمون إلى حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وبحوزتهم أسلحة نارية فرد خرطوش وطلقات نارية من نفس العيار ومولوتوف، أثناء عودتهم من مظاهرات مليونية الأمس أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر، وتبين أنهم يحملون بطاقات عضوية حزب الحرية والعدالة، واعترف المتهمون بحيازتهم للأسلحة النارية بعد شرائها من تاجر بمنطقة دار السلام يدعى "حسين .ب" بقصد الدفاع عن النفس.

فيما انتشرت صورة على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك وتوتير" زعم ناشروها أنها للأشخاص الأربعة المقبوض عليهم، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وأحيل المتهمون إلى النيابة العامة التى باشرت التحقيقات.

ومن جانبه، يباشر أحمد رشاد مدير نيابة النزهة، التحقيق مع المتهمين الـ4، والذى عثر بحوزتهم على مولوتوف و3 فرد خرطوش أثناء عودتهم إلى منازلهم، فيما زعم آخرون أنهم كانوا فى طريقهم للتسلل إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية.

كانت قوات الأمن قد تمكنت بمساعدة الأهالى من إلقاء القبض على المتهمين، وذلك قبل اقترابهم من محيط قصر الاتحادية، من اتجاه طريق دائرى المطار بمساكن شيراتون، وعثر بحوزة اثنين منهم على بطاقات عضوية حزب الحرية والعدالة، بالإضافة إلى الأسلحة المضبوطة بحوزتهم.

تم تحرير المحضر بقسم النزهة يحمل رقم 22922 لسنة 2012، وتمكن من الضبط المقدم أحمد هيبة رئيس مباحث القسم والذى ارتاب فى 4 أشخاص، وباستيقافهم ظهرت عليهم علامات الريبة والشك وباستجوابهم أكدوا أنهم من أعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة، مشيرين إلى أنهم فى طريقهم عائدين إلى منازلهم بعد إنهاء مليونية الأمس المؤيدة لقرارات مرسى، وبتفتيشهم عثر بحوزتهم على 3 أسلحة نارية فرد خرطوش وعدد من الطلقات بنفس الأعيرة.

ومن المقرر أن تستمع النيابة إلى أقوال المتهمين، وشهود العيان الذين تمكنوا من القبض على المتهمين بمساعدة قوات الشرطة.


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

أمن السويس ينفي استدعاء قوات من الجيش لتأمين المحافظة ​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ضبط شخصاً بحوزته أسلحة ومتفجرات بطريقه لمدينة الإنتاج​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*استنكر عدد من نشطاء أقباط وحقوقيون ما تردد داخل الأوساط القبطية حول ذهاب القبطيان رامى لكح وممدوح رمزى المحامى، بعد دعوتهما من قبل مؤسسة الرئاسة وإنهما ذهبا بصفتهما الشخصية ولا يمثلان جموع الأقباط أو الكنيسة. وعليه قاموا بإصدار بيان يستنكرون فيه ويؤكدون إن لكح ورمزي لا يمثلان إلا أنفسهما.*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ملك السعودية: الدول الإسلامية تواجه فتنة «التكفير» و«الطائفية»​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

محاولة اختطاف الفقيه الدستوري المستشار إبراهيم درويش علي يد ثلاثة ملثمين داخل مدينة الانتاج الأعلامي


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

بلاغ ضد مرسي والمرشد والشاطر وقيادات إخوانية يتهمهم بالتحريض المباشر على قتل المتظاهرين السلميين أمام قصر الاتحادية​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* اليوم وغداً 

   						خمس مظاهرات ضد "مرسى" بأمريكا 




*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								نيويورك – السيد موسى وأحمد فتحى: 			 	   		 السبت , 08 ديسمبر 2012 18:24 		 
 	قرر عدد كبير من النشطاء المصريين المقيمين فى الولايات  المتحدة  الأمريكية، تنظيم خمس مظاهرات للتنديد بأعمال العنف التى ارتكبها  مؤيدو  الرئيس محمد مرسى ضد المتظاهرين السلميين، فى محيط قصر الاتحادية،  والتأكيد  على رفضهم للإعلان الدستورى ومسودة الدستور التى أعدتها الجمعية  التأسيسية  الباطلة على حد قولهم.
 	حيث تظاهر المصريون فى الثانية بعد ظهر اليوم السبت أمام مقر السفارة المصرية بالعاصمة واشنطن.
 	فيما أقيمت مظاهرة أخرى بنيويورك أمام مقر القنصلية المصرية العامة .
 	كما يخرج المصريون فى تظاهرة بمدينة سان فرانسيسكو بولاية كاليفورنيا فى الثانية من بعد ظهر اليوم.
 	فيما تقام غداً الأحد مظاهرتان: الأولى أمام مقر القنصلية  المصرية العامة  فى لوس أنجلوس بولاية كاليفورنيا فى الثالثة بعد الظهر  أما المظاهرة  الأخيرة فتقام فى هيوستون بولاية تكساس أمام مقر القنصلية  المصرية العامة  فى الثانية من بعد الظهر.

​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

نائب بـ«الكونجرس» يطالب بتعليق المعونة لمصر بسبب «الاستيلاء على السلطة»​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

«واشنطن بوست»: أوباما ساهم في «تمكين» مرسي رغم «سلطاته الديكتاتورية»​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*



    متظاهرون يحرقون نسخة من الدستور.. ومسيرات تطوف "التحرير"
           أحرق عدد من المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، نسخة من الدستور المقرر الاستفتاء  عليه يوم 15 من الشهر الجارى، للتأكيد على رفضهم له. فى الوقت الذى طاف  فيه العشرات الميدان، مرددين هتافات ضد جماعة الإخوان والرئيس محمد مرسى.

    ورفع المتظاهرون لافتة مكتوباً عليها "اللهم انصر شعبك على تجار الدين ..  خذلتونا جاتكم القرف"، وهتفوا "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، "باطل .. باطل"،  "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".

    من جانبهم، كتب عدد من رسامى الجرافيتى على أرض الميدان "دكتور إلحقنى أنا مش إخوان صدقنى".

    اليوم السابع         ​**​*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *   						بكرى: الاعتداء على أبو حامد يفتح حربًا لا تنتهى 



*
* 




​ *
 
*   		 		   			 								كتبت- ياسمين عبد التواب: 			 	   		 السبت , 08 ديسمبر 2012 19:21 		 *
*  	حمّل مصطفى بكرى - النائب البرلمانى السابق - الرئيس محمد  مرسى مسئولية  الاعتداء على محمد أبو حامد بالضرب مساء أمس الجمعة، موضحا  أن السحل والضرب  أصبحا جزاء معارضى الإخوان.*
*  	واكد بكرى عبر حسابه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"  اليوم السبت، أن  الاعتداء على أبو حامد وغيره، سيفتح حربا لا تنتهى بين  أبناء الشعب المصرى،  قائلا" الجريمة التي ارتكبت ضد محمد أبوحامد مسؤول  عنها الرئيس شخصيا. لقد  اصبح جزاء كل من يختلف السحل والتشهير والتلفيق.  إن الاخوان يصعدون"،  وتابع "الاعتداء علي محمد ابوحامد وعلي ابوالعز  الحريري وعلي حمدي الفخراني  وصبحي صالح وخالد صلاح وغيرهم يفتح الباب أمام  حرب لاتنتهي وستطال  الجميع".*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*بيان الجيش رسالة تحذيرية للجميع.. «إما التوافق أو التدخل»  
 






*​
*اعتبر   خبراء عسكريون بيان القوات المسلحة الذى صدر، السبت، رسالة تحذيرية لجميع   اللاعبين على الساحة السياسية دون فرق، كما أكدوا أن البيان يخاطب فى   مضمونه القوى والأحزاب لحثها على ضرورة التوافق والمشاركة فى الحوار الوطنى   الذى دعا إليه الرئيس وعدم مقاطعته، أو قبول الجميع فرض الجيش أسلوبه فى   احتواء الأزمة السياسية.
وقال اللواء حسن الزيات، الخبير  العسكرى، إن البيان  الذى أصدرته القوات المسلحة يحمل رسالة تحذيرية للقوى  الوطنية بضرورة  الحوار، مشيرا إلى أن نص البيان يؤكد أنه فى حال عدم الوصول  إلى توافق  واتباع سياسة الحوار، فإن الجيش سينزل ليفرض أسلوبه على الشارع  المصرى،  ولفت «الزيات» إلى أن الجيش يريد أن ينأى بنفسه عن أى تدخلات  سياسية، لكنه  لن يقف مكتوف الأيدى أمام حالة الانقسام التى يعيشها الشارع  المصرى، خاصة  بعد وصولها إلى حد الحرب والتقاتل.
ورأى اللواء طلعت مسلم، الخبير  العسكرى، أن الهدف من  البيان فى هذا التوقيت تحديداً توصيل رسالة للقوى  الوطنية بضرورة النزول  إلى الحوار وعدم المقاطعة، مشيرا إلى أن البيان يحمل  لغة تهديد للقوى  السياسية المقاطعة للحوار الوطنى، مؤكدا أنه على الرغم من  تلك اللغة فإن  الجيش لن يستطيع إجبار القوى السياسية على الحوار، وأن  القوات المسلحة ترى  أن البلاد تنحدر إلى دوامة لا خروج منها، فأرادت بذلك  أن توفر على نفسها  تحمل عبء التدخل فى الأمور السياسية.
وحذر «مسلم» من خطوة نزول القوات  المسلحة إلى الشارع  مجدداً، بسبب احتمالية حدوث مصادمات ومشاحنات بين أفراد  الجيش  والمواطنين، قد تصل إلى الصدام.
وقال اللواء الدكتور أحمد عبدالحليم،  عضو المجلس  المصرى للشؤون الخارجية، الخبير العسكرى، إن بيان القوات  المسلحة يؤكد  انحيازها إلى الشعب المصرى، بداية من ثورة 25 يناير، التى  وقفت فيها بجانب  الشعب، حتى تحقيق استقرار الأوضاع بانتخاب رئيس جمهورية،  وأضاف: «يؤكد  البيان أن القوات المسلحة لا يمكن أن تعمل ضد الشعب، ولا يمكن  أن تتسبب فى  أى ضرر لأى مواطن، والدليل على ذلك ما حدث بالقرب من قصر  الاتحادية،  عندما سمح الحرس الجمهورى، وهم من ضباط القوات المسلحة،  للمتظاهرين بعبور  السلك الشائك، واكتفوا بالعودة خلف أسوار القصر، وفقا  لمبادئ عملهم، الذى  بموجبه يسعون إلى الدفاع عن الوطن والحفاظ على الأمن  الداخلى لكن دون  التعرض للشعب».
واعتبر اللواء زكريا حسين، المدير  الأسبق لأكاديمية  ناصر العسكرية العليا، بيان القوات المسلحة معبراً عن قلق  تلك المؤسسة من  حالة الانحدار التى تمر بها البلاد، بسبب حالة الانقسام،  مؤكداً أن البيان  يعد رسالة قوية إلى كل القوى السياسية، سواء الحكومية أو  المعارضة،  بضرورة الحوار المجتمعى لحل الأزمة الحالية، حتى لا تزداد  الأوضاع سوءاً  بعد أن وصل الصراع لاستخدام الأسلحة البيضاء والخرطوش.




المصري اليوم*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

كاتب امريكي: ما سر «الصداقة القوية» بين واشنطن وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين في مصر​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*هام جدا من محمد ابو حامد بعد ما حدث له و اتهام صريح للاخوان 
أبو حامد لـ"صدى البلد": الإخوان سرقوا أموالي..  ومعتصمو الاتحادية أملنا الوحيد لإسقاط مرسي 

 
 

                         السبت 08.12.2012 - 06:50 م 







                          محمد ابو حامد 

             كتب عبد الخالق صلاح           

اتهم محمد ابو حامد عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، الرئيس   محمد مرسى  بصفته وشخصه  والمرشد العام لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين  والدكتور   محمد  البلتاجى القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والشيخين عبد الله بدر   وخالد عبد  الله  بالتحريض على قتله  وحرق سيارته الخاصة وسرقة سلاحه   المرخص وامواله  السائلة، الى جانب اوراقه وهاتفه المحمول.

واضاف أبو حامد فى  تصريحات خاصة لـ"صدى البلد" أنه  سيتجه إلى الاتحادية   فور خروجه من  المستشفى حتى تتحق اردة الشعب المصرى فى اسقاط مرسى متهماً   إياه بأنه فاقد  للشرعية.

ووجه أبو حامد كلمة للمعتصمين أمام الاتحادية وميدان التحرير قائلا:"انتم امل مصر لا النخبة  وأنتم من يمنح ومن يسلب".





* 
 
​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	تظاهر العشرات من القوى الثورية أمام منزل مرسى
	   	توجه العشرات من مختلف القوى السياسية وشباب جامعة الزقازيق بمسيرة  سيرا  على الأقدام من أمام ديوان عام مديرية أمن الشرقية إلى منزل الرئيس  مرسى  بمنطقة فلل الجامعة بالزقازيق، للتنديد بالإعلان الدستورى والمطالبة   بالإفراج عن 18 شخصا.  	   	كانت أجهزة الأمن قد ألقت القبض عليهم أمس على  خلفية الاشتباكات التى وقعت  بين المتظاهرين والأمن.
 
*


----------



## V mary (8 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> كاتب امريكي: ما سر «الصداقة القوية» بين واشنطن وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين في مصر​



يعني الامريكان فهموا 
والمصرين لسة 
طب الواحد يعمل أية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/#​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*شاهد ماذا يحدث بـ قليوب الان
    2012-12-08 19:43:22        






    مسيرة بـ"قليوب" للتنديد بأحداث "الاتحادية".. وهتافات ضد الإخوان
           نظمت القوى السياسية والمدنية بمدينة قليوب بمحافظة القليوبية مساء اليوم،  مسيرة تحت "قليوب تنتفض" رفضا للاعتداءات على المتظاهرين السلميين أمام  قصر الاتحادية، ولرفض الإعلان الدستورى وطرح هذا الدستور للاستفتاء.

    وشارك فى المسيرة أحزاب الوفد والتجمع والناصرى والاشتراكيون الثوريون  وحزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى وحزب الدستور والتيار الشعبى المصرى والحزب  العربى الديمقراطى الناصرى.

    وانطلقت المسيرة من أمام مسجد سيدى عواض وجابت جميع مناطق وأحياء قليوب  وتعالت الهتافات التى تطالب بإسقاط النظام والتى ترفض الإعلان الدستورى  والاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد ومنها "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" و"بيع بيع  الثورة يا بديع" و"يا بلدنا ثورى ثورى ضد الحكم الديكتاتورى"، وبعد أن طافت  المسيرة جميع أرجاء مدينة قليوب انتهت أمام مسجد بيبرس، فيما شهدت مدينة  بنها تظاهرة مماثلة رفضا للإعلان الدستورى والاستفتاء على الدستور وطالب  المتظاهرون بسقوط النظام.

    اليوم السابع         ​**

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*لسبت 8 ديسمبر 2012 - 7:47 م                                                                




                             أردوغان ومرسي 
أجرى رئيس الوزراء التركي “رجب طيب أردوغان”، مساء اليوم، اتصالاً هاتفياً بالرئيس المصري”محمد مرسي”.

 وأفادت وكالة الأناضول التركية ، أن أردوغان تناول مع الرئيس المصري،   آخر تطورات الأوضاع في مصر، ناصحاً إياه باجراء حوار مع أطراف المعارضة.

 وأبلغ أردوغان مرسي متابعة تركيا التطورات الجارية على الساحة المصرية   عن كثب، مؤكداً له قدرة مصر ذات التجربة الضاربة في الجذور، على تجاوز   المحن التي تواجهها حالياً.

 من جانبه شرح مرسي آخر الأوضاع لأردوغان، مؤكداً له عدم السماح بعرقلة مسيرة الديمقراطية في البلاد.


​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

من اليوم السابع

أنصار الرئيس يهتفون أمام "رابعة العدوية": "قادم قادم يا إسلام"


معتصمو الاتحادية يقيمون "متحف الثورة 2" لتسجيل شهادة الثوار


متظاهرون يحرقون نسخة من الدستور.. ومسيرات تطوف "التحرير"



 محمد مهدى عاكف المرشد العام السابق لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين
  تنظيم مليونيات مؤيدة ورافضة "عبث" لأنه عدم احترام للشرعية وتسبب فى وقوع ضحايا مصريين.. ولا أوافق على ما فعلته جماعة الإخوان ولكنى "فرد" وقيادتها أصحاب القرار.. و"الداخلية" مسئولة عن الأحداث



"العليا للانتخابات" تتسلم كشوف الهيئات القضائية المشرفة على الاستفتاء.. وتؤكد: من حق القضاة الاعتذار عن المشاركة.. ومصدر: استفتاء المصريين فى الخارج على الدستور تأجل بسبب اجتماع الرئيس بالقوى السياسية




الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع
القوات المسلحة: الجيش لن يسمح بالعنف ويدعو الجميع للالتزام بالحوار.. ولا ننحاز إلا لشعب مصر العظيم ونحرص على وحدته.. وعدم الوصول إلى توافق لن يكون فى صالح أى من الأطراف والوطن سيدفع الثمن



فى أول تعليقات لـ"الشاطر" على الأحداث.. نائب المرشد: الجماعة رصدت لقاءات بين أطراف داخلية وخارجية لإسقاط الرئيس.. والإعلام الفاسد يلعب دورا كبيرا فى نشر الفتنة بالشارع المصرى



بديع فى مؤتمر صحفى: ما يحدث الآن ليس معارضة ولكن فسادا وإجراما.. وأطالب القوى السياسية بـ"التبرؤ" من القتلة وتقديم أدلة سفكنا للدماء.. ويؤكد: شهداؤنا خرجوا للحفاظ على شرعية قيادة مصر

*"اليوم السابع": هجمة سياسية مضادة من الإخوان*

                           السبت، 8 ديسمبر  2012 - 18:37








قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى فى محاولة لضرب الالتفاف الشعبى حولها فى الأزمة  السياسية التى تمر بها البلاد حالياً، من خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده  الدكتور محمد بديع مرشد الجماعة، والمؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقدته بعض القوى  الإسلامية بمشاركة المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد.




* *



 *زيادة الخيام أمام "الاتحادية" ورفع لافتات لمحاكمة الجماعة*




*خالد أبو بكر: بدأ الانحراف بالسلطة بالإعلان الدستورى*







*المهن السينمائية: خطاب مرسى يتوّعدالقوى الوطنية والثوار ونطالب برفضه*













*تشكيلات الأمن المركزى تنتشر بمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى لتحصين القنوات*



قال منصور الجزار نائب أمين الإعلام فى حزب الثورة "إنه يجب أن تتم توعية  الشعب المصرى حول الاستفتاء على الدستور، لأن الإخوان يحاولون إقناع  المواطنين بالتصويت بنعم على الدستور".





*النجار بعد مؤتمر الشاطر: نفهم الآن لماذا لا يتراجع الرئيس عن أخطائه*

 							 								 							  السبت، 8 ديسمبر  2012 - 18:38 							قال الدكتور مصطفى النجار عضو مجلس الشعب السابق إن مؤتمر  المهندس "خيرت الشاطر" إصرار على وجود مؤامرة دون إظهار أى أدلة لتبرير  خطيئة النزول وبدء الاقتتال الذى سالت فيه دماء المصريين.








*أبوبكر لـ نادر بكار: القوى المدنية هى أول من هنأت الرئيس*

 							 								 							  السبت، 8 ديسمبر  2012 - 18:37 							انتقد المحامى خالد أبو بكر، عضو الاتحاد الدولى للمحامين، نادر  بكار المتحدث باسم حزب النور السلفى، وذلك بسبب استشهاده بصحيفة الجارديان  والتى أكدت أن المعترضين على الرئيس مرسى لا يستندون إلى أى مضمون.







*بلاغ للنائب العام ضد البلتاجى يتهمه بالتحريض على الفتنة والقتل*

 							 								 							  السبت، 8 ديسمبر  2012 - 18:23 							تقدم المواطن هشام الشاذلى أحمد المقيم بمنشية ناصر ببلاغ للنائب  العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله يتهم فيه الدكتور محمد البلتاجى  القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، يتهمه فيه بالتحريض على نشر الفتنة بين  أبناء الوطن الواحد والتحريض على قتل أبناء الشعب بحجة الدفاع عن شرعية  الرئيس محمد مرسى.






*"حريات المحامين": البلاغات المقدمة ضد البرادعى وموسى وصباحى لا تعبر عن اللجنة*

 							 								 							  السبت، 8 ديسمبر  2012 - 17:56 							أكد طارق إبراهيم، منسق لجنة الحريات بنقابة المحامين، أن  البلاغات المقدمة للنائب العام من أعضاء لجنة الحريات تعبر فقط عن شخص  مقدمها ولا تعبر بأى حال من الأحوال عن لجنة الحريات






*أبو إسماعيل: البرادعى وحمدين المحرضان على أحداث الاتحادية*






*مصطفى الجندى: مرسى سيقضى على نفسه بنفسه كما فعل مبارك*

 							 								 							  السبت، 8 ديسمبر  2012 - 17:50 							قال مصطفى الجندى، عضو جبهة الانقاذ الوطنى، إن أهم خطوة ستكون  للتصعيد ضد إصرار الرئيس على الإعلان الدستورى وإقامة الاستفتاء فى موعده








* نائب رئيس محكمة النقض: أحذر من محاولات الالتفاف على إرادة القضاة*

 							 								 							  السبت، 8 ديسمبر  2012 - 17:41 							قال المستشار عبد الله فتحى، نائب رئيس محكمة النقض، إن هناك  محاولات للالتفاف على رغبة جموع القضاة الرافضة للإشراف على الاستفتاء على  مشروع الدستور المزمع إجرائه فى 15 ديسمبر الجارى،








*"جبهة الإنقاذ" تطالب القضاة والإعلاميين والصحفيين بالانضمام لعضويتها*

 							 								 							  السبت، 8 ديسمبر  2012 - 17:29 							توافد على مقر حزب المصرى الديمقراطى عدد من الرموز والشخصيات السياسية، تمهيدا للبدء فى اجتماع طارئ لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، التفاصيل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة العامة تبرأ رئيس الزمالك من الانقلاب على الحكم وتُحرج رئيس الجمهورية  

خــاص .. الفجر الرياضي

*​*12/8/2012   4:37 PM*​*



*​*

برأت  النيابة العامة - بشكل غير  مباشر - رئيس نادى الزمالك الأسبق المستشار  مرتضي منصور من إتهامات رئيس  الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسي, فى خطابه الأخير  الذى ألقاه للشعب المصرى  مساء الخميس الماضي تعقيباً على أحداث الإتحادية.

وقال  محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية فى  خطابه أن هناك دوافع لإقراره الإعلان  الدستورى منها وجود إجتماعات من بعض  المتهمين فى موقعة الجمل فى مكتب محامى  شهير كان مُتهماً فى موقعة الجمل  من أجل الانقلاب الحكم.

وجاءت  كلمات مرسى لتُشير بوضوح  على المستشار مرتضى منصور رئيس الزمالك السابق  خاصة وأنه الوحيد من  المتهمين فى القضية "خارج السجون" كما أنه محامى  الفريق أحمد شفيق فى  القضايا المنسوبة إليه.

وأكد  مرسي أن الاجتماعات هذه  تسببت فى الاحداث الدامية امام قصر الإتحادية  خصوصاً – وبحسب ما قاله  الرئيس- أن المتهمين قد اعترفوا بالحصول على امولاً  من الداخل والخارج.

وجاء  قرار نيابة مصر الجديدة  بالافراج عن كل المتهمين فى القضية ليكشف كذب رئيس  الجمهورية ويحرجه ويبرأ  مرتضي منصور, حيث أن النيابة أعلنت عدم وجود أى  تهم على المقبوض عليهم.






الفجر
* ​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مايكل عادل

إلى المهندس خيرت الشاطر الذي يتحدث عن (كنيسة , نصارى , مؤامرة) :
1) النصارى الذين تتحدث عنهم كانوا يؤمنون صلاة الثوار في جمعة الغضب و أي وقت يكون به تهديد بفض التظاهرة أو الاعتصام , و العبد لله أصيب يوم الجمعة 28 يناير 2011 وهو يؤمّن المصلين على كوبري قصر النيل ولكن سيادتك و أتباعك لم يكن أحدك هناك يومها كي ترى ذلك .

2) الكنيسة التي تتحدث عنها كانت مستشفى ميداني للثوار في كل أحداث الثورة في ميدان التحرير و لكنك و أتباعك لم يكن أحدكم هناك و الاتحادية بل و عالجت المصابين من أتباعك في الاتحادية .

3) تذكر جيداً في عام 2009 و انت سجين عندما كنت تذهب يوم الأحد من كل اسبوع إلى قسم الروماتيزم و التأهيل بمستشفى قصر العيني القديم تحت حراسة ضباظ المباحث .. كان هناك دكتور امتياز يُدعى مايكل عادل و آخر يدعى ماريو مجدي , كانوا يقومون على علاجك من آلام الرقبة المزمنة و المسمى بمايكل عادل كان يطيل مدة الجلسة كي تستطيع الجلوس مع ابنتك مدة كافية وسط تذمر من ضباط المباحث خارج العيادة .

4) تذكر جيداً أن كل من سعى للفتنة بوطننا العزيز كان مصيره بشع و لك في التاريخ خير شاهد .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأزمة المصرية تتصدر عناوين الصحافة الأجنبية  *












  	جانب من المتظاهرين امام قصر الاتحادية 	 	


* سارة نور   *


*تباينت ردود أفعال الصحف والمواقع الأجنبية حول الأزمة في مصر حيث  وجدت صحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية أن الهدف الحقيقي للمعارضة في مصر ليس  الدستور و إنما عزل رئيس منتخب، في حين ترى صحيفة "الواشنطن بوست"  الأمريكية إن الرئيس مرسى يحظى بدعم من الجيش الذي يتمتع بسلطات واسعة فى  الدستور الجديد فيما ترى "الفاينانشال تايمز" إن الرئيس مرسى خان عهده بان  يكون رئيسا لكل المصريين.*
*وتقول صحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية في افتتاحيتها اليوم السبت  إنه بات من الواضح أن الأزمة المصرية ليست بشأن الدستور أو تأجيل الاستفتاء  لأن المعارضين حظوا بفرصة المشاركة في صياغته قبل أن يغيروا موقفهم  وينسحبوا من اللجنة التأسيسية فضلا عن رفضهم عرض التفاوض بشأن النقاط  الخلافية.*
*محاولة لعزل الرئيس*
*وأضافت الصحيفة أنه بالرغم من ارتكاب الرئيس مرسى أخطاء جسيمة فإن  الأزمة  ليست بشأن موعد الاستفتاء على الدستور لأن الوزير العدل المصري  أحمد مكي أبدى إمكانية التأجيل وتم رفض ذلك من قبل المعارضة، ولا حتى بشأن  الصلاحيات التي منحها الرئيس محمد مرسي لنفسه بشكل مؤقت وتسقط مع  الاستفتاء.*
*ووصفت الصحيفة المشهد المصري بأنه معركة على السلطة ومحاولة لعزل  رئيس منتخب وليس من أجل الدستور، والحيلولة دون إجراء انتخابات تبدو فرص  الإسلاميين فيها جيدة.*
*في حين رأت صحيفة "ذي أوبزيرفر" البريطانية إن الرئيس مرسي "أشعل  فتيل أزمة" جديدة عبر "هيمنته على السلطات" والتعجيل في صياغة الدستور من  قبل مجموعة "سيطر" عليها إسلاميون، أعلن الخامس عشر من الشهر الجاري موعدا  للاستفتاء عليه بعد خروج مئات الآلاف من "مؤيديه" دعما لهذه الوثيقة.*
*وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن قادة المعارضة في مصر انتقدوا بشدة الدستور  قائلين إن "قيامه على الشريعة الإسلامية قد يقوض حقوق المرأة وحرية  التعبير" و تعهدوا بالوقوف أمام جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*
*وتخوفت الصحيفة من أن تدفع القرارات المؤقتة التي اتخذها الرئيس  مرسى بهدف التعجيل في الانتقال الديمقراطي  بمصر نحو موجة من الاضطرابات .*
*وفي ذات السياق تقول صحيفة "الفاينانشال تايمز" في مقال بصفحة  الرأي تحت عنوان مرسى رجل الإخوان المسلمين يجب أن يكون رئيسا لكل المصريين  : إن الرئيس مرسي عندما يحاول أن يمرر دستور قامت بصياغته لجنة تكاد لا  تمثل سوى الإسلاميين وتهمش الليبراليين والمسيحيين والمرأة، فإنه خان عهده  بأن يكون رئيسا لكل المصريين.*
*وترى الصحيفة أن الوقت بدأ ينفد أمام مرسي للحيلولة دون سقوط  بلاده في الفوضى،موضحة انه يحق لجماعة الإخوان يكون لها مكان في الساحة  السياسية، ولكن عليها إن تمارس السياسة وفقا للقواعد التي وافقت عليها كل  طوائف المجتمع.*
*علاقة صلبة*
*أما الصحافة الأمريكية تناولت علاقة الرئيس مرسى بالجيش المصري  حيث قالت صحيفة "الواشنطن بوست" إن علاقة الرئيس مرسى بالمؤسسة العسكرية  تبدو صلبة، مفسرة انه لا يوجد انشقاقات حتى الآن.*
*وترى الصحيفة أن مرسى فاز بولاء الجيش بعد الموافقة على الدستور  الذي يكرس سلطة واسعة للقوات المسلحة واسعة إلى درجة لم تشهدها حتى خلال  حكم مبارك.*
*وسعت ذات الصحيفة في تقرير لها اليوم تحت  عنوان "المعارضة المصرية ترفض دعوات الحوار وتنظم مسيرات للقصر الرئاسي"  لإظهار مدى حدة الأزمة السياسية التي تعيشها أكبر بلد عربي سكانًا،مشيرة إلى إن الأزمة في مصر وصلت لطريق مسدود بعد رفض المعارضين الحوار مع الرئيس لتهدئة الأزمة والإصرار على مطالبها .*​ *وعلى نفس الصعيد ذكرت صحيفة "وورلد تريبيون" الأمريكية اليوم، أن  الجيش المصري صدرت له أوامر بالدفاع عن "النظام الإسلامي الجديد" بقيادة  الرئيس محمد مرسي وسط اضطرابات متصاعدة.*
*وقالت الصحيفة في نسختها الإلكترونية "إن إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي  باراك أوباما التي يجرى النظر إليها باعتبارها واحدة من أقوى مؤيدي الرئيس  مرسي دعت للحوار بين الرئيس والمعارضة".*
*حكم إسلامي وحرب أهلية*
*بينما تخوفت الصحافة الفرنسية من حكم إسلامي يوازكم حكم الطغاة  ،مستبعدة انجرار البلاد خلف الحرب الأهلية حيث  استنكرت صحيفة  "ليبراسيون"تحت عنوان  "مصر ضد مصر" قلق بعض الكتّاب من حرب أهلية وشيكة في  البلاد و استبعدتها.*
*واعتبرت الصحيفة أنّ هناك "مصريين" تتعايشان معاً: مصر الفايسبوك  وحرية المرأة والأقليات ومصر المساجد والشريعة، مؤكدة إن هذين الوجهين لمصر  هما فرصتها الوحيدة للوقوف أمام حكم إسلامي ديني متعنّت بعد القضاء على  حكم شمولي مستبّد.*
*وفى ذات السياق تخوفت صحيفة"لوفيجارو" الفرنسية من حكم إسلامي  يوازي بسطوته حكم الطغاة وتكون الديمقراطية ضحيته الأولى،واصفة المعركة بين  الإسلاميين و القضاء بمعركة تكسير العظام ،معتبرة أن الرئيس مرسى نصب نفسه  وصيا على ثورة لم يشارك في صناعتها و اصدر إعلانا دستوريا بحجة حمايتها .*
*خطوات غير محسوبة*
*بينما اختلف الإعلام الألماني في تناوله للإحداث في مصر حيث أشاد  التليفزيون الألماني اليوم السبت على موقعه الاليكتروني نقلا عن الخبير في  الشئون المصرية "بيورن بينتلاجه"بالدستور الجديد، معتبرا أن تأزم الوضع بدأ  من أيام المجلس العسكري، وفيما لم تكن خطوة مرسي الأخيرة محسوبة، فإن  المعارضة لا تبدي بوادر تعاون.*
*ويقول التليفزيون الالماني نقلا عن "بيورن بينتلاجه"إن الإعلان  الدستوري هو محاولة من مرسي لإنهاء المرحلة الانتقالية حتى وإن تمت هذه  المحاولة بطريقة غير محسوبة وتفتقر للحس السياسي ربما بسبب الإحباط أو  لشعوره بالضغط من قبل القوى العسكرية القديمة أو قطاعات معينة في القضاء.*
*بينما وجدت صحيفة "سودكورير" الألمانية في تعليقها على الوضع في  مصر أن الاحتجاجات كشفت عن إخفاق المتدينين في جر البلاد إلى صفهم، والشيء  نفسه يسري على العلمانيين، فيما بات الغرب في حيرة من أمره.*
*وقالت الصحيفة  مستنكرة إن الثورة سُرقت من مصر، وللمفارقة سرقت من قبل أول رئيس وصل إلى سدة الحكم عبر انتخابات حرة".*
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*مينا فيليب يحكى وقائع تعذيبه على أيدى الإخوان.. ويؤكد: رأيت الموت بعنيى​
كتبت : مارسيل نظمى​

قال المهندس مينا فيليب الذى تداول عنه النشطاء فيديو بتعذيبه فى أحدا​**ث الاتحادية فى مكالمة هاتفية للبديل: إن مساء الأربعاء الماضي تصادف وجودى فى شارع الخليفة المأمون بمصر الجديدة أثناء عودتى من عملى، وفوجئت بهجوم عدد من الإخوان قاموا بضربى على وجهى ورأسى وسحلى على الأرض وسبى بأقذع الألفاظ، وتم احتجازى لساعات لم يعلم أحدهم أنى مسيحي، إلى أن جاء أحدهم وقال بصوت عالٍ: "الرجل ده مسيحى"، فاستمروا فى لكمى وضربى بشدة.

ورفض مينا أن يتم تناول الموضوع بشكل طائفى وقال: "كان أغلب المصابين مسلمين فيما عدا القليل، ولم يتم التفرقة، بل رأينا جميعاً الموت بأعيننا، ويوجد الكثيرين إصابتهم أخطر من إصابتى.

وتابع الحديث عن وقائع اليوم قائلاً: ظللنا محتجزين مع الإخوان والملتحين حتى جاء ضابط شرطة وطلب منهم تسلمنا، ثم أخذنا إلى نيابة قسم مصر الجديدة، وتمت إثبات حالتنا المتدهورة، وتم إحضار مسعفين لنا لعمل إسعافات أولية لإصابتنا، وأضاف كان معنا فى الحجز أكثر من 15 شخص بينهم أطفال ورجال ونساء والجميع إصاباتهم سيئة للغاية.

ورفض فيليب أن يتم اختزال القصة فى شخصه وإظهاره على أنه بطل وقال: "القصة ليست أفراد، لأن هناك من ضحوا بحياتهم ودمائهم، لكن الأمر كبير وأهم من تسليط الضوء على هذا أو ذاك، فالجميع ضحية فى ظل دولة لم تكتمل ثورتها ولم تعطى الحقوق لأصحابها".

وشكر فيليب وسائل الإعلام وأكد أن قيادات الإخوان مارست ضغوطا كبيرة حتى يتم إثبات أن المحتجزين بلطجية، ولكن بفضل وسائل الإعلام افتضح الأمر وانكشفت الحقيقة.

موقع البديل*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*مينا فليب” يتهم الاخوان بالاعتداء والضغط علية للاعتراف بتلقيه أموالا من صباحي والبرادعي
اتهم المهندس مينا فيليب مهندس بشركة أورانج للاتصالات والذى انتشر مقطع ف​**يديو يعرض تعذيبه من قبل بعض مؤيدي الرئيس أمام قصر الاتحادية الأخوان المسلمين بسحله والإعتداء عليه أمام قصر الإتحادية يوم الأربعاء الماضي مشيرا أنه تصادف مروره فى هذا اليوم فى محيط قصر الإتحادية أثناء ذهابه إلى عمله بشركة أورانج للإتصالات وفوجئ بمجموعة من الملتحين يعترضون طريقه فى تقاطع شارع الميرغنى مع الخليفة المأمون بعد أن شاهدوه يسير بمفرده وقاموا بالإعتداء عليه بالضرب بدون أى سبب وسحلوه على الأرض حتى باب قصر الإتحادية.
وطالبوا منه الاعتراف بأنه تلقى تمويلًا من الدكتور محمد البرادعي وحمدين صباحي مقابل التظاهر ضد الرئيس إلا أنه رفض أن يعترف وأخبرهم أنه مهندس وليس بلطجى لكنهم استمروا فى ضربه.
وأكد مينا أنه تم إحتجازه لمدة ساعتين إلى أن حضرت قوات الأمن وطلبت من أنصار الرئيس تسليم المحتجزين لهم وبعدها تم إحتجازه داخل غرفة تابعة للحرس الجمهوري داخل قصر الرئاسة لمدة 3 ساعات رأى خلالها مؤيدى الرئيس وهم يعتدون على الأطفال والفتيات والسيدات المعارضين بطريقة وحشية دون تمييز.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*جريده الوفد*

ضابط بالحرس الجمهورى:"إحنا مع الشعب"
                          ناشد أحد ضباط الحرس الجمهورى, المكلف بتأمين محيط قصر الاتحادية, معارضى الرئيس محمد مرسى الالتزام بالسلمية، مؤكدا .


خمس مظاهرات ضد "مرسى" بأمريكا
                          قرر عدد كبير من النشطاء المصريين المقيمين فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، تنظيم خمس مظاهرات للتنديد بأعمال العنف


*   						انفراد كاميرا "الوفد" تطارد العريان في أمريكا *








                                   عصام العريان​ 
   	  		 		   			 								الأمم المتحدة - نيويورك - أحمد فتحي والسيد موسى:  			 	  	   		  		منذ 1 ساعة 41 دقيقة  		     
      	 	طاردت كاميرا "بوابة الوفد" الدكتور عصام العريان - نائب رئيس حزب الحرية  والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين - أثناء حضوره جلسة  استماع للاتحاد البرلماني الدولي حول دور البرلمانيين في بناء السلام الذي  عُقد على مدار يومي  السادس والسابع من ديسمبر الجاري بمقر الأمم المتحدة  بنيويورك بالولايات المتحدة.
    	و قد تكمنت "بوابة الوفد" من تحديد مكان الدكتور عصام العريان بعد قيام  عدد كبير من النشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بالبحث وانتشرت التوقعات  حول السبب الحقيقي للزيارة خاصة أن جلسة الاستماع اليوم للاتحاد البرلماني  الدولي كانت على مستوي المندوبين الدائمين وقد سبق تحديد مكان العريان عقب  نشر الشيخ محمد البني - القطب الإخواني في التنظيم الدولي للاخوان المسلمين  - تغريدة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" تفيد بأنه عقد اجتماع مع  الدكتور العريان وهو ما نفاه تمامًا عند سؤال "بوابة الوفد" له.
  	ومن الغريب عدم تمكين "العريان" من دخول المؤتمر لعدم إدراج اسمه على  قوائم الحضور وقد اتصلت "بوابة الوفد" بالمستشار الإعلامي في بعثة مصر  الدائمة في الأمم المتحدة الأستاذ "أحمد شرف" و قد وعد بتحري الأمر والرد  علينا وهذا لم يحدث حتى كتابة هذا الخبر.
  	فيما أكد مصدر بالاتحاد البرلماني الدولي عدم وجود اسم "عصام العريان"  بالفعل ولكنه تمكن من الدخول بعد تدخل مندوب مصر الدائم في الأمم المتحدة  السفير "معتز أحمدين خليل" و قام بإدخاله والسفير يشاهد في بداية الفيديو  مصاحبًا للعريان و قام باصطحابه عقب نهاية الجلسة إلى مقر البعثة المصرية  الدائمة للأمم المتحدة حيث عقد اجتماعًا خاصًا استمر عدة ساعات وشارك فيه  الوزير المفوض أسامة عبد الخالق ولم يعرف بعد ما تم بحثه في هذا الاجتماع.
  	وقامت "بوابة الوفد" بسؤال العريان حول القتلى من الثوار المصريين على  أيدي ميليشيات الإخوان وهو ما نفاه - و عند سؤال مراسل الوفد عن الجهة التي  يعمل بها وعلم أنها الوفد قال "إن دور حزب الوفد قادم لأنه حزب عريق و  المستقبل للأحزاب القوية".
	للمزيد شاهد الفيديو :
	"انفراد" كاميرا "الوفد" تطارد العريان فى أمريكا
 [YOUTUBE]D-es3Lm181I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

القوى السياسية تهدد بإعلان استقلال القليوبية
»   "ارحل"..شعار مظاهرات المعارضة بالإسماعيلية‎

»   العمل الدولية: أجور العاملين فى الدول المتقدمة لن ترتفع
»   النائب العام يستعرض مع النيابة نتائج مصادمات الاتحادية
»   6 إبريل المنيا تحشد تظاهرات لرفض مسودة الدستور غدا
»   دعوات لمسيرة لأبناء البادية مؤيدة للرئيس
»   اختيار الأسر الأولى بالرعاية الفائزة بإسكان العياط
»   وقفة احتجاجية بالإسماعيلية لإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى




  بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

» 
ماري دانيال : هما اتنين ملهمش أمان العسكر والإخوان
» 
عاصفة غضب بسبب قرار أخونة ديوان عام محافظة المنيا
»  
» 
انضمام عدد من الشخصيات العامة لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطني
»  
الدستور


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

نوارة نجم: خيرت الشاطر يشعل الفتنة الطائفية


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*   	معلومات وردت باستهداف عدد كبير من الكنائس والبنوك والمنشآت الحيوية المهمة لإشاعة جو من الفوضى*
* 	   	 		 			شددت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية إجراءاتها الأمنية على عدد كبير من  الكنائس  والمنشآت الحيوية والبنوك ومكاتب البريد والمجلس المحلي للمحافظة  والمحاكم،  تحسبًا لاستهدافها، بهدف إشاعة جو من الفوضى، استغلالاً للموقف  السياسي  الراهن. 		 			وعلمت «المصري اليوم» من مصادر أمنية موثوقة أن  معلومات وردت إليها تشير  إلى إمكانية استهداف عدد كبير من الكنائس والبنوك  والمنشآت الحيوية المهمة  لإشاعة جو من الفوضى واستغلال الموقف السياسي  الراهن. 		 			وأوضح المصدر أن المديرية دفعت بقوات أمن إضافية وتشكيلات من  الأمن  المركزي على الكنائس والبنوك والمنشآت الحيوية، تحسبًا لتعرضها  لاقتحام  وأعمال تخريبية. 		 			من جانبه، دعا الدكتور كميل صديق، سكرتير  المجلس الملّى القبطي التابع  لكاتدرائية الأقباط الأرثوذكس في الإسكندرية،  المسؤولين بأن يتم أخذ  التهديدات التى تتردد فى مثل هذه الظروف الراهنة  مأخذ الجد، مشيرًا إلى أنه  فى ظل الفوضى فإن كل شيء وارد، وبالتالى فإن  الاحتياطات الأمنية أمر مطلوب  ومحمود من جانب المسؤولين.*

* 			المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

» 
بلاغ يتهم المرشد والشاطر والكتاتني بقتل ثوار الاتحادية
» 
جنايات القاهرة تسمح لشفيق بالتصرف فى أمواله
» 
بلاغات للنائب العام ضد 8 من معارضي الرئيس بتهمة اغتياله
» 
إخلاء سبيل المتهمين باقتحام وحرق مقر الإخوان بالمنوفية
» 
ائتلاف القوى الإسلامية يحذرالمعارضين من اغتصاب السلطة
» 
وصول شيخ الأزهر والعوا وسلطان للقاء الرئيس بالاتحادية
» 
المقاطعون للقاء الرئيس: لا حوار مع إسالة الدماء
» 
مرسي يلتقي رئيس الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة
» 
القوات المسلحة: نتابع بآسى ما آل إليه الموقف من انقسامات


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مفاجأة. بالفيديو. الحريري: الإخوان اشتروا جثث ونسبوها لهم
 
http://www.dostor.org/توك-شو/109700-مفاجأة-بالفيديو-الحريري-الإخوان-اشتروا-جثث-ونسبوها-لهم# 

              		السبت, 08 ديسمبر 2012 19:41     





 		                             أبو العز الحريري             


                     كتب : سيد أحمد      
         	 	 قال أبو العز الحريري- النائب البرلماني السابق-، إن المشاركين في اجتماع  الرئيس مرسي  خانوا الثورة، وسوف نسقط هذا الدستور حتي ولو تم التصويت  عليه بنعم ؛لأنه دستور يسيئ إلى الدين والدنيا قائلًا "من يقبل الحوار مع  مرسى يخون الثورة ويخون الوطن" ، لافتًا  إلى أن الرئيس مرسي يكرر أخطاء  مبارك وسيوافق على كل طلباتنا في النهاية، لكي يفلت من المحاكمة مثل ما فعل  مبارك .
     	وعن أحداث الاتحادية قال الحريري إن الإخوان اشتروا جثث من المشرحة لكي ينسبوها إلى أنفسهم، وقالوا سقط منا شهداء أمام الاتحادية.
	وأضاف الحريري أثناء مداخلة تليفونية ببرنامج " فيها حاجة حلوة " الذي  يذاع علي قناة التحرير أن مرسى وضع مؤسسات الدولة كلها فى يد مرشد الإخوان،  والقضاة لن يشرفوا على الاستفتاء والدستور سيكون باطلًا  .




[YOUTUBE]SbOPQ9f7Ck0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

النجار: الشاطر يتعامل مع المعارضين كمتآمرين وخونة
 
http://dostor.org/الأخبار/قلب-مصر/109654-النجار-الشاطر-يتعامل-مع-المعارضين-كمتآمرين-وخونة# 

              		السبت, 08 ديسمبر 2012 17:43     




 		                             مصطفى النجار             


                     كتبت- آية صلاح     
         	 	علق مصطفى النجار عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل على الاجتماع الذى عقدته القوى  الإسلامية اليوم وعلى حديث المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين قائلًا"مؤتمرالشاطر تكريس للخطاب الطائفي واتهام الكنيسة  بالتحريض وإصرار على افتعال قضية الشريعة وتصوير الصراع بين معسكر يريد  الإسلام وآخر يرفض".
     	وأضاف النجار خلال تغريدة له على موقع التدوين العالمي تويتر"مؤتمر الشاطر  تجاهل المشكلة والغضب الشعبي وتحقير حالة الرفض والاستعلاء بغرور القدرة  على الحشد والتعامل مع المعارضين كمتآمرين وخونة".
  	كما أشار النجار إلى أن الشاطر أكد على وجود مؤامرة دون اظهار أي أدلة  لتبرير خطيئة النزول إلى قصر الاتحادية وبدء الاقتتال الذى سالت فيه دماء  المصريين.
	وأكد أن بعد مؤتمر الشاطر فهمنا لماذا لا يتراجع الرئيس محمد مرسي عن  اخطاءه مشيرًا إلى انه يتوقع المزيد من الدماء التى ستسيل محملًا الشاطر  وجماعته تلك الدماء.


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

وقفة احتجاجية للقوى السياسية بمطروح ضد الإعلان الدستوري


                 القوى السياسية بالقليوبية تنظم مسيرات للتضامن مع معتصمي الاتحادية                

                 بيان للحرية والعدالة بالغربية يشرح إيجابيات الدستور الجديد                  
*( ههههههههههه )*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

» 
                 حزب الثورة:هدف مرسي تقسيم مصر إلى ثلاث دويلات                 
            		» 
                 نقابة المعلمين بالفيوم تدين اعتداءات قصر الاتحادية                
            		» 
                 موسى ينفي انسحابه من جبهة الإنقاذ


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني: مرسي يسعى لكسب الوقت لفرض الأمر الواقعجبهة الإنقاذ الوطني في بيان لها: ندين كافة أشكال العنف ضد الأحزاب والمنشأتجبهة الإنقاذ الوطني تطالب في بيان لها بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري وتأجيل الاستفتاء على الدستورمحمد أبو الغار: يجب على رئيس الدولة حماية جميع المظاهرات والمسيراتعاجل - بيان جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني يطالب الرئيس بحل ما يسميه بالميليشيات العسكرية داخل الإخوان أو أي مؤسسة مدنية أخرىإصابة مواطنين في معركة بالأسلحة النارية بين عائلتين في أبو الحسن بالسويس  الحبيب  علي الجفري على تويتر: عندما أسمع بعض المتحدثين بإسم الإسلام بلغة  التحريض ومنطق الشتم أحمد الله على أنني لم أعرف الإسلام من خلالهمأبواسماعيل: سنعلن عن القائمة السوداء للشخصيات المتورطة في الأحداث الأخيرةوكالة أونا - جماعة الإخوان: هناك إتجاه لإصدار إعلان دستوري جديد بعد الحوار الوطني مع الرئيسحازم أبو إسماعيل لـ الجزيرة مباشر مصر: بعض وسائل الإعلام تحاول أن تشيع حالة من إهانة الرئيس في المجتمعحازم أبو إسماعيل: ساحة القصور الرئاسية يجب أن تنتهي فيها المظاهرات والإعتصامات في ظل الاختلافاتحازم أبو إسماعيل: التظاهر أمام قصور الرئاسية يستهدف إسقاط هيبتهاحازم أبو إسماعيل لـ الجزيرة مباشر مصر: حيازة الأسلحة أمام قصر الإتحادية يشكّل جريمة تستهدف إسقاط هيبة الرئاسةالجزيرة مياشر مصر: حازم أبو إسماعيل يدعو لحشد المزيد من المتظاهرين أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلاميمصطفى النجار: إصرار الشاطر على وجود مؤامرة دون إظهار أدلة تبرير لخطيئة #الاتحادية ..  نجاد البرعي على تويتر: لو ألغي الرئيس #الإعلان_الدستوري سأكون أول المهنئين له والمقدرين لرجوعه إلي الحقجمال  عيد على تويتر: ما لم تتحقق العدالة الاجتماعية والكرامة فستبقى البوصلة  تشير الى التحرير وسيبقى صلبا وقويا وصاحب حق والحق فوق الجماعةمركز «سواسية لحقوق الإنسان» يدين حرق مقرات #الإخوان.. ويطالب بالحفاظ على سلمية الثورة ..   #Ikhwan #25Janمنتدى ثقافي في محيط قصر #الاتحادية يضم مختلف أطياف الشعب المصري ..  انتشال جثة طفل بـ #السويس من بركة مياه بعد بلاغ بلختفائه منذ 60 يومًا  















 







* أهم الأخبار *



  النائب العام يطلب تحريات المخابرات والأمن القومي عن أحداث الاتحادية

  بالفيديو..رئيس محكمة جنايات سوهاج يحمل مرسي مسئولية ما يحدث في مصر

  وقفة احتجاجية بميدان الممر بالإسماعيلية لتأييد الإعلان الدستوري

  النيابة العامة: الحصيلة النهائية لقتلى أحداث الاتحادية بلغت 7 قتلى

  ضبط شخصين حرقا أحد مقرات »الحرية والعدالة« بالزقازيق 

  فيديو وصور.. معتمصو الاتحادية يعتدون على سيدة وابنتها أعلنتا تأييدهما لمرسى

  الجنايات تؤيد طلب «الكسب» بالتحفظ على أموال رئيس التنمية السياحية السابق 
*جريده الشروق*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، أنه لن يسمح لأحد للتظاهر أو الاعتصام أمام مقر قصر رئاسة الجمهورية بالاتحادية، قائلا "فى ظل حالة المؤامرة التى تمر بها البلاد أعلنها أن مقر قصور الرئاسة وعلى رأسها قصر الاتحادية لن يكون ساحة للتظاهر أو الاعتصام حتى الآن".*​ 
*مش فاهم يعنى وأنت مال أمك أصلا ؟؟؟*
*مين انت علشان تسمح أو ماتسمحش ؟؟*
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* طباعة* 



1 




* بالفيديو..رئيس محكمة جنايات سوهاج يحمل مرسي مسئولية ما يحدث في مصر*


*تعليقات: 2* شارك بتعليقك 



* 
نشر فى : السبت 8 ديسمبر 2012 - 7:35 م 
آخر تحديث : السبت 8 ديسمبر 2012 - 7:59 م *







المستشار محمد عفيفى






* محمد عبد المجيد * *أصدرت محكمة جنايات سوهاج برئاسة المستشار محمد عفيفي بياناً  أثناء انعقاد جلستها اليوم السبت، حملت فيه رئيس الجمهورية مسئولية الإحداث  التي تجري في البلاد ،ومطالبة المحاكم بعدم التعامل مع الإعلان الدستوري  واعتباره كأن لم يكن، كما دعي المستشار عفيفي  جموع القضاة لعودة العمل  بالمحاكم لوجه الله ولصالح المتقاضين، معتبراً أن رسالة القضاة قد وصلت لكن  هناك آذان أصابها الصمم جهلاً وعناداً  وحملت مرسي مسئولية الانقسام  الموجود في الشارع .*

 وهذا نص البيان الذي تلاه رئيس المحكمة:
 في البداية تتوجه رئاسة الدائرة باستيضاح إلي رئاسة الجمهورية ، كيف  يمكن التوفيق بين اعلانكم الظاهر دائماً باحترامكم وتقديركم لقضاة مصر وبين  تدخلكم في صميم العمل القضائي وأنتم رأس السلطة التنفيذية وذلك من خلال  اهداركم لحجية بعض الاحكام الجنائية الصادرة منهم وتعطيل الفصل في بعض  القضايا المنظورة امامهم بتقرير انضاءها وبتحصين بعض قراراتكم من رقابة  القضاة وانتم بصفتكم طرفاً في هذه وتلك أي خصم في كليهما وعدم استنكاركم  قيام بعض المنتسبين إلي جماعة الاخوان المسلمين باحاطة دار القضاء العالي  لمنع النائب العام السابق من الدخول إلي مكتبة قيل ساعات من صدور قراركم  المسمي تجاوزاً بالاعلان الدستوري وكذلك احاطة البعض منهم بمبني المحكمة  الدستورية العليا لمنع قضاتها من نظر قضايا معينة أو اصدار احكام فيها علي  غير هواهم في سابقة تعد الاولي في التاريخ وفي العالم.

 ومع كل وقد أمرنا بالاخذ بالظاهر والله يتولي السرائر ، فأنني ابادلكم  كقاضي الاحترام بالاحترام طالما التزمتم حدود القانون والدستور فيما يصدر  عنكم من اعمال تتعلق بمباشرة اختصاصاتكم الدستورية.

 وأما بالنسبة لما تم تسميتة تجاوزاً بالاعلان الدستوري الصادر في 21  نوفمبر فإن رئاسة الدائرة ترفضة شكلاً وموضوعاً وتعتبرة إغتصاباً لسلطة  اصدار الاعلانات الدستورية لسببين أولهما شكلي والآخر موضوعي.

 وفيما يتعلق بالسبب الشكلي فأنه باستفتاء الشعب بعد ثورة 25 يناير علي  التعديلات التي تم إدخالها علي دستور 1971 وباصدار المجلس العسكري الحاكم  انذاك كسلطة فعلية وليست اعلانات دستورية حددت مواعيد اجراء الانتخابات  البرلمانية والرئاسية وتشكيل لجنة اعداد الدستور الدائم بانتخاب مجلسي  الشعب والشوري ورئاسة الجمهورية وانتخاب لجنة اعداد الدستور وحتي بعد الغاء  مجلس الشعب وانتقال سلطة اصدار التشريعات إلي رئيس الجمهورية فان الشرعية  الثورية تكون زالت وحلت محلها الشرعية الدستورية يتولي السلطات الثلاثة  التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية مهامها الدستورية في إدارة مصر ، ولا ينال  من ذلك قيام بعض المظاهرات أياً كان دافعها لان هذه ليست عملاً ثورياً لقلب  نظام الحكم وتغييرة ولكنها تمثل المعارضة في النظم الديمقراطية والتي لا  تترتب عليها الغاء الشرعية الدستورية او النيل منها .

 وعلي ذلك تكون تسمية ذاك العمل اعلاناً دستورياً محض تجاوز وغصب لسلطة  الاعلانات الدستورية  ومن ثم يكون هو والعدم سواء ويتعين علي المحاكم  تجاهلة وعدم العمل به واحباط أثرة.

 وفيما يتعلق بالسبب الموضوعي فان ذاك العمل المعترض علية قد خالف كل  المبادئ الدستورية المستقرة سواء بدساتير مصر السابقة وبدساتير الدول  الاخري والمواثيق الدولية الحاكمة لاصدار دساتير الدول من حيث ما نص علية  ذاك العمل من تحصين القرارات الصادرة من رئيس الجمهورية ضدد رقابة القضاء  ومن حيث أهدارة حجية بعض الاحكام الجنائية بالنص فيه علي إعادة المحاكمات  ومن حيث تغولة علي السلطة القضائية، بتقريرة انقضاء دعاوي منظورة أمام بعض  الجهات القضائية رغم ان رئيس الجمهورية خصم أصيل فيها كمدعي علية وأخيراً  من حيث اهدارة للمبدأ التشريعي بأن تكون القاعدة القانونية عامة ومجردة  بنصه علي قاعدة بغرض تطبيقها علي شخص معين سبقت محاولات لابعادة عن منصبة  القضائي وفشلت تلك المحاولات.

 وذلك فأن رئاسة الدائرة تهيب برئيس الجمهورية العدول عن ذلك العمل  تغليباً واعلاءاً للمصلحة العامة في ضوء ما أدي اليه من شق لوحدة صف  المصريين وما ترتب عليه من احداث مؤسفة تهدد أمن الوطن وتنال من وحدة  ابناءة وسقوط قتلي ومصابين وخلخله للاستقرار اللازم لجزب الاستثمارات  والنيل من سمعة مصر كدولة تحاول ان تسير علي خطي الديمقراطية.

 وأخيراً فان رئاسة الدائرة تحترم ما اتجهت اليه جموع قضاة مصر الاجلاء  من خلال جمعياتهم العمومية إلي تعليق العمل بالمحاكم لحين الرجوع عن ذاك  العمل المعيب الا انه تهيب بهم لوجه الله والوطن اعادة النظر في ذلك  للاسباب التالية:
 اولاً: أن قضاة مصر الاجلاء اصحاب المقام الرفيع يربأون بانفسهم ان  يحاكوا الاخرين من الذيين يقومون بالاضراب عن اعمالهم اياً كانت مبرراتهم  لأن في هذا تعطيل لمصالح الناس فما بال والامر يتعلق بإقامة العدالة بين  الناس وحصول كل صاحب حق علي حقة والقضاة اصحاب ولاية وليسوا مجرد موظفين  عموميين وهم معنيين بتطبيق القانون ومن ثم احترامة وعدم مخالفتة.

 ثانياً : القضاة هم ظل الله في الارض واستخلفهم في إقامة العدالة بين  الناس فكيف لنا ان نمتنع عن إقامة العدالة وليس لهم ذنب في إصدار هذا  الاعلان الدستوري المعيب بل هم المتضررون منه ولا يجوز عقابهم دون ذنب.

 ثالثاً: ان الرسالة من تعليق العمل بالمحاكم قد وصلت وقرعت الآذان فان  كانت هذا الاذان قد اصابها الصمم وأخذت اصحابها العزة بالاثم عناداً وجهلاً  فهل نستمر نحن في تعطيل مصالح الناس .

 وأخيراً فقد طالعت نصوص قانون السلطة القضائية وتعمقت في فقرات المادة  30 ولم اجد سنداً قانونياً لقرارات تعليق العمل القضائي بالمحاكم والقضاة  نسيج من المجتمع يتفاعلون ويهتمون بقضاياه العامة ولكن يجب ان يكون ذلك في  إطار القانون.

 واخيراً حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في من تسبب في إحداث الفرقة بين ابناء  الوطن حين كان عليه امانة جمعهم يداً واحدة في سبيل بناء الوطن ودرء اشتعال  الفتنة.



[YOUTUBE]pvmu6JKT1YQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أعلن الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، أنه لن يسمح لأحد للتظاهر أو الاعتصام أمام مقر قصر رئاسة الجمهورية بالاتحادية، قائلا "فى ظل حالة المؤامرة التى تمر بها البلاد أعلنها أن مقر قصور الرئاسة وعلى رأسها قصر الاتحادية لن يكون ساحة للتظاهر أو الاعتصام حتى الآن".*​
> *مش فاهم يعنى وأنت مال أمك أصلا ؟؟؟*
> *مين انت علشان تسمح أو ماتسمحش ؟؟*
> ​


*ده الشيخ حازم مش عارفه يا عبود 
ده مشهوووووووور اوووووووووووووى
ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

سيدة في مؤتمر الإخوان: انسحبت من التحرير لأن أغلبه فلول


بوابة الشروق

قالت السيدة سلوى التي قدمت نفسها على أنها «أم الثوار» خلال المؤتمر العالمي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين: "لا أنكر أني من التحرير لكني لما استشعرت أن هناك خطرًا على الأرض المصرية انسحبت منه، هناك بعض المندسين ليسوا من التحرير".



وأضافت خلال المؤتمر اليوم السبت، أنها حزينة على أولادها الذين سيموتون نتيجة الصراع بين القوى المدنية والإسلامية.



وأوضحت "أم الثوار": "انسحبت من التحرير لأن 70% ممن يتواجدون فيه فلول ومخربون، وأدعم الإخوان رغم اختلافي الكثير معهم."



[YOUTUBE]LBSGmDYMSbI[/YOUTUBE]

( *ههههههههههه* )


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ده الشيخ حازم مش عارفه يا عبود
> 
> ههههههههههههههه*​


*
ههههههههههههه
ده مشهوووووووور اوووووووووووووى
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ده الشيخ حازم مش عارفه يا عبود
> ده مشهوووووووور اوووووووووووووى
> ههههههههههههههه*​



* يسعدك اشك اشك :mus25:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ده الشيخ حازم مش عارفه يا عبود *
> *ده مشهوووووووور اوووووووووووووى*
> *ههههههههههههههه*​


*حاجة تجيب المرارة أصلا*
*لامم شوية صُيع حوالين منه ويقولهم لن نغادر*
*لن تغادر فين ؟؟؟*
*العيال دى ماوراهاش شغل ؟*
*طيب ما تدور لهم على شغل بدل أمور الصياعة اللى انت مصيعهالهم دى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يسعدك اشك اشك :mus25:
> *​


*ههههههههههههه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حاجة تجيب المرارة أصلا*
> *لامم شوية صُيع حوالين منه ويقولهم لن نغادر*
> *لن تغادر فين ؟؟؟*
> *العيال دى ماوراهاش شغل ؟*
> *طيب ما تدور لهم على شغل بدل أمور الصياعة اللى انت مصيعهالهم دى *​


*اصلا هما بيطلعوا المظاهرات علشان يكلولهم لقمة 
ويملوا عزيزة ويروحوا 
ولا ليهم اى تلاتين لازمة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أقامت القوات المسلحة جدارا خرسانيا جديدا للمرة الثانية أمام قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنصار"أبو إسماعيل"يفرجون عن أمين الشرطة المحتجز لديهم بعد تفاوض!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قناة النهار
 رئيس الحزب العربي للعدل والمساواه : 
يخرج الان من القصر الجمهوري غاضبا قبل الانتهاء من المقابلة مع محمد مرسي قائلا
 ما يحدث بالداخل هو تهريج في تهريج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، أنه وجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى لن يلتزموا بأية نتائج يخرج بها حوار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، مع القوى الوطنية والسياسية حول الأزمة الراهنة، قائلا: "لسنا ملتزمين ولا ملزمين بنتائج حوار لم نشارك فيه".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*تسلق العشرات من متظاهرى قصر الاتحادية الجدار العازل بشارع الميرغنى من ناحية ميدان روكسى، لمنع الحرس الجمهورى من استكمال بنائه،*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

عاااجل: الجبهة الوطنية للانقاذ تدعو للتظاهر العام في جميع الميادين تمهيدا للاضراب العام.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن تجميد الإعلان الدستوري أو تعديله.. والاستفتاء في موعده 









                     الرئيس محمد مرسي          
         ترددت أنباء قوية داخل مؤسسة الرئاسة عن توصل  المجتمعين في لقاء   الرئيس بالقوى الوطنية إلى تجميد الإعلان الدستوري أو  تعديل المادتين   الثانية الخاصة بتحصين الرئيس لقراراته، والسادسة والخاصة  بحق الرئيس في   اتخاذ ما يراه من تدابير لحماية أمن الوطن. 
وأكد مصادر حضرت الاجتماع أن هناك شبه إجماع على أن يتم  الاستفتاء  على  الدستور في موعده 15 ديسمبر الجاري، وأشارت إلى أنه سيتم  تشكيل لجنة   قانونية لبحث إمكانية تعديل الإعلان الدستوري. 
ويتم الآن صياغة البيان الختامي للاجتماع، ومن المقرر أن يتم إعلانه في مؤتمر صحفي على الهواء يبثه التليفزيون المصري. 



الوطن* 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة: المصابون بمليونية الأمس 110 بالقاهرة والمحافظات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجماعة رصدت تحركات دولية ومحلية لرصد تحركات الاخوان وانها تؤكد وجود مؤمرات تحاك ضدهم ، فهل يمتلك الاخوان جهاز مخابرات أم انهم يعتمدون على المخابرات المصرية ، وان كان الامر الاول صحيح اذن فان الاخوان لديهم اجهزة مراقبة وتنصت عالي وطني وخارجي يحصلون منه على معلومات .... المسلماني *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الشاطر" يشارك فى مؤتمر القوى الإسلامية المنعقد بمدينة نصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*نادى القضاة: اعتذارات القضاة عن الإشراف على الاستفتاء مستمرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان، إن الجماعة وصلت لها معلومات من كواليس البرامج الفضائية مسجلة على الهواتف المحمولة لحوارات بين قيادات عن سقوط الدكتور محمد مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان، إن هناك أشخاصا يريدون إسقاط الرئيس وإسقاط التجربة الديمقراطية فى مصر وإفشالها، ومن ثم العودة مرة أخرى إلى نظام الاستبداد.*


----------



## aymonded (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه عادي بقى يعني القانون المحلي والدولي والقوى الشعبية والدنيا كلهم بتعمل مؤامرات عليهم وواقفه ضدهم.. ده في مثل بيقول اللي مش بيشوف من الغربال يبقى أعمى ... وعجبي
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن هناك 3 تنظيمات للفلول تخطط لإسقاط شرعية الرئيس ويتم إدارتهم من 3 أماكن الأول داخل مصر والثانى من إحدى دول الخليج والثالث من لندن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلقت الآن مسيرة تضم المئات من مشايخ وزارة الأوقاف من أمام قاعة الأزهر للمؤتمرات بمدينة نصر إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية، لتأييد قرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو "رابعة العدوية" يتوجهون إلى مسجد "الرحمن الرحيم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*عضو "الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح": نحن أمام مخطط لتقسيم مصر إلى دويلات

وجه الشيخ جمال عبد الهادى عضو الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، رسالة إلى جموع الإعلاميين، قائلا: "اتقوا الله فى أمتكم.. الفتنة أشد من القتل".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنتظــروا إعــلان دستـــوري جــديـد خــلال ســاعات !!!!*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انطلقت الآن مسيرة تضم المئات من مشايخ وزارة الأوقاف من أمام قاعة الأزهر للمؤتمرات بمدينة نصر إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية، لتأييد قرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.*


*الهى وانت جاهى ياااااااااااااارب انت عارف بقا *​


----------



## aymonded (8 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خيرت الشاطر ده رجل شاطر وفاهم كل حاجة خالص على الآخر
ثم أنا مش فاهم مين اللي بيحكم البلد وبيتكلموا بأي صفة، هل اشتركوا في المخابرات المصرية والعالمية
والا عايز يعمل حرب والا يقتل كل شعب مصر وكل الدول المعادية من وجهة نظره... عجبي ثم عجبي
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة تطلب من الإذاعة والتليفزيون تقديم تسجيلات أحداث الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الهى وانت جاهى ياااااااااااااارب انت عارف بقا *​



*عديت النهارده من قدامهم ووقفوا الطريق علينا وبالمناسبه كان عددهم مش كبير وبيهتفوا بحاجات عجيبه وكلام مش واضح مفهمتش هما عاوزين يقولوا ايه الا من اليفط اللى ماسكينها وكنت فى تانى صف قوم ايه بقى 
دونا هانم فجأه تشغلهم اغنية الشعب يريد ب5 جنيه رصيد ههههههههههههههههه
كانت هتضيعنااااا لولا ربنا ستر :giveup:
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*علمت «التحرير» من مصادر قضائية انه تم تحويل السيد «مصطفى خاطر» محامي عام شرق القاهرة الى التفتيش القضائي للتحقيق معه على خلفية رفضه تنفيذ قرارا غير رسمي من النائب العام بحبس المتهمين على خلفية مذابح اﻻخوان امام اﻻتحادية.

واكدت المصادر ان التحقيق بدأ معه منذ قليل ومستمر حتى لحظة ساعة النشر واضافت ان النائب العام كان قد طلب من خاطر حبس جميع المتهمين في احداث اﻻتحادية اﻻ ان رد السيد خاطر كان حاسما بان اربعة من بين المتهمين فقط ظبطوا باسلحة وثبت ان لهم سوابق اجرامية وان باقي المتهمين لا يوجد ادلة تدينهم ثم زادت الضغوط على السيد خاطر بعد خطاب الرئيس وحديثه عن اعترافات للمتهمين الى ان تم اعلان اﻻفراج عن المتهمين عدى اﻻربعة وهو ما استفز النائب العام فحوله الى التفتيش القضائي .
من ناحية اخرى اكدت ذات المصادر تعرض السيد كريم عامر مدر نيابات المعادي الجزئية كان تعرض لذات الضغوط لحبس المتهمين المقبوض عليهم في اتلاف مقر اﻻخوان المسلمين في المعادي وانه قد حدثت واقعة ﻻسابق لها في تاريخ القضاء المصري وهي طلب النائب العام من السيد كريم عامر الحضور لمكتبه برفقة القضية وبعد حضوره طالبه بحبس اربعة على اﻻقل.
وعبرت المصادر عن استيائها الشديد من حديث عن رئيس الجمهورية عن اعترافات للمتهمين انه لم يكن هناك اعترافات و مؤكدة انه وان وجدت اعترافات فان تسريب اخبار التحقيقات جريمة يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*النجار بعد مؤتمر الشاطر: نفهم الآن لماذا لا يتراجع الرئيس عن أخطائه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة لمنزل الرئيس بالشرقية للمطالبة بالإفراج عن 18 متظاهرًا

توجهت منذ قليل العشرات من مختلف القوى السياسية وشباب جامعة الزقازيق بمسيرة سيرا على الأقدام من أمام ديوان عام مديرية أمن الشرقية إلى منزل الرئيس مرسى بمنطقة فلل الجامعة بالزقازيق،*


----------



## aymonded (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## V mary (8 ديسمبر 2012)

يعني أية علي خلفية طلب غير رسمي 
حبي يعني ولا as per telphone call 
وأية التهمة يعني مادام يعني مش رسمي خلاص يقولهم اصلي مسمعتش كويس 
والله راجل


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت مسيرة تضم المئات من أعضاء الاتحاد العالمى لعلماء المسلمين مساء اليوم السبت، أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية بمنطقة مدينة نصر، لإعلان تأييدها طرح الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية مشروع الدستور للاستفتاء يوم 15 ديسمبر الجارى.*
*دى غالبا المسيره اللى عديت عليها النهارده*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة: استجوبنا 141 متهماً والتحقيق مع 8 آخرين فى أحداث الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*نائب أمين الإعلام بحزب الثورة: الرئيس مرسى لا يمثلنى

قال منصور الجزار نائب أمين الإعلام فى حزب الثورة "إنه يجب أن تتم توعية الشعب المصرى حول الاستفتاء على الدستور، لأن الإخوان يحاولون إقناع المواطنين بالتصويت بنعم على الدستور"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*زيادة الخيام أمام "الاتحادية" ورفع لافتات لمحاكمة الجماعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*تشكيلات الأمن المركزى تنتشر بمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى لتحصين القنوات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أقام المعتصمون أمام قصر الاتحادية مساء اليوم السبت، متحفاً بجوار مسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز أمام بوابة رقم 4 بالقصر بشارع الميرغنى، وعلقوا على مدخل المتحف لافتة مكتوب عليها "متحف الثورة 2"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصول أبو إسماعيل لاعتصام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى وسط تكبيرات مؤيديه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*صفوت حجازى: التلفزيون المصرى تابع لمبارك والمطالبون برحيل مرسى "خونة"

شن الشيخ صفوت حجازى هجوما حادا على التلفزيون الرسمى للدولة، متهما الإعلام بأنه يروج شائعات تتعلق بمنع شخصيات إعلامية من دخول مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*ائتلاف "صوت الحكمة" يدعو الإسلاميين لمقاطعة عدد من الصحف والفضائيات

دعا ائتلاف صوت الحكمة، رموز تيار الإسلام السياسى إلى مقاطعة عدد من الصحف وبعضاً من برامج التوك شو فى الفضائيات، وذلك رداً على ما اعتبره الائتلاف فى بيان له مساء اليوم.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*"قنديل" يؤكد إصدار إعلان دستوري جديد "يمحو ما أفسده القديم"








                     الدكتور هشام قنديل 
قال الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزارء، إن من   بدأ بالحشد  عليه تحمل ذلك، ولا أحد فوق القانون، وسيتم تقديم كافة   المتهمين في التحريض  على الأحداث الأخيرة للنيابة العامة. 
وتابع قنديل، في حواره مع الإعلامي عمرو الليثي ببرنامج "90   دقيقة"  على قناة المحور، أن الحوار بدأ، وعلى الجميع العودة إلى منازلهم   لأن  الرسالة وصلت، وعلينا أن ندرك أن المشكلة الحقيقية هي الاقتصاد   المصري. 
وأكد أنه من المقرر إصدار إعلان دستوري جديد يمحو كل ما أفسده الإعلان القديم.


الوطن
* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*مؤتمر صحفى للجبهة بعد قليل.. وصباحى والبرادعى فى اجتماع مغلق


تعقد جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى مؤتمرا صحفياً خلال دقائق تعلن فيه موقفها من قرارات الرئيس وسبل التصعيد ضد إقامة الرئيس للاستفتاء فى موعده وتمسكه بالإعلان الدستورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو إسماعيل: لن نسمح أن يكون رئيس الدولة ألعوبة فى الإعلام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشف الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل عن أن عددا من كوادر القوى الإسلامية يعدون حالياً قائمة كبيرة تضم كل الأسماء التى تخطط للانقضاض على الشرعية لإسقاط الدكتور محمد مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو إسماعيل أمام أنصاره: رسالتنا للإعلام لا تعنى التهديد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ تطالب الرئيس بحل المليشيات العسكرية لجماعة الإخوان*


----------



## V mary (8 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *"قنديل" يؤكد إصدار إعلان دستوري جديد "يمحو ما أفسده القديم"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


تمتصي غضبة يا بطبطوطة تهندلي الموقف يأمورة 
لو عايز تشتغل شغلنتك اللي بتحبها البنك الاهلي موجود


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*غداً.. وقفة للإعلاميين أمام ماسبيرو ضد أخونة الإعلام الرسمى

ينظم الإعلاميون بقطاعات الإذاعة والتليفزيون والقنوات المتخصصة وقفة احتجاجية صامتة، غداً الأحد، أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون، فى الثالثة عصراً، ضد أخونة الإعلام وتكميم الأفواه.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أبو إسماعيل: لن نسمح أن يكون رئيس الدولة ألعوبة فى الإعلام*


*طيب ما تخليه يبطل يبقى أكذوبة *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *"قنديل" يؤكد إصدار إعلان دستوري جديد "يمحو ما أفسده القديم"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*بعد ايه يا عين امك يا دلدول يا طرطور يا كيس جوافه*

*كفايه خلقه المعزة تبعك!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*آلاف المعارضين لمرسي يحتشدون أمام مقر الإخوان بدمياط*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* محمود سعد يطالب بإدراج مادة في الإعلان الدستوري المرتقب تسمح للمذيع بنطق 3 كلمات أبيحة خلال الحلقة الواحدة 
*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال رئيس الوزراء الدكتور هشام قنديل إن الرئيس محمد مرسى وافق على تعديل الإعلان الدستورى محل الخلاف.. وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مديرية أمن الجيزة ترفع حالة الطوارئ بسبب تهديدات مؤيدى ابو إسماعيل باقتحام الصحف​ 





 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل مديرية أمن الجيزة ترفع حالة الطوارئ 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*"قنديل" يؤكد إصدار إعلان دستوري جديد "يمحو ما أفسده القديم"*

*كفاية متبسطهاش اكتر من كدا **
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا الإعلامى أحمد المسلمانى، الرئيس مرسى أن يعين المهندس خيرت الشاطر رئيساً للوزراء بدلا من الدكتور هشام قنديل الذى لم يتمكن من إدارة الأزمة الراهنة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت  حركة 6 إبريل إنها ستتقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام ضد الناشط السياسي عبد  الرحمن عز مراسل قناة مصر 25 بتهمة انتحاله صفه عضو بالحركة.

 وقال  محمد عادل المتحدث الاعلامي باسم حركة 6 إبريل في بيان على الصفحة الرسمية  للحركة إنهم سيقدمون طلبا للرئيس محمد مرسي والرئاسة للتحذير من ربط اسمه  بالحركة, واعتباره ممثلا لها في أي حوار.
*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*نظم المصريون الأمريكيون من ولاية واشنطن ونيويورك والولايات الأمريكية الأخرى، مظاهرة عند البيت الأبيض اليوم، السبت، تضامنا مع المصريين فى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*غدًا.. القوى الثورية تنظم 3 مسيرات إلى قصر "الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*نشبت مشاجرة بين الباعة الجائلين بميدان التحرير مساء اليوم، السبت، حيث أصيب أحدهم وتم نقله إلى المستشفى الميدانى مما أثار ذعرا بين المعتصمين بميدان التحرير وأدى ذلك إلى حالة من الهرج والمرج بالميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قررت نيابة سيدى جابر، حبس أربعة متهمين 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات بتهمة الشروع فى قتل القيادى الإخوانى صبحى صالح، وإشعال النيران فى سيارته بميدان محطة مصر بسيدى جابر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*إحباط محاولة لإشعال النار فى مقر حزب النور بالغردقة

تقدم حسين محمد موسى، أمين حزب النور السلفى بالبحر الأحمر، ببلاغ لقسم ثان الغردقة يفيد بقيام مجهولين بمحاولة إحراق مقر الحزب بشارع النصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة: أعضاء "الحرية والعدالة" المقبوض عليهم تعدوا على الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*عرض متظاهرى الشرقية على النيابة الليلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*تنظم عدد من القوى السياسية والحركات الثورية غدا الأحد، 3 مسيرات إلى قصر الاتحادية لدعم المعتصمين أمام القصر، الأولى ستنطلق من أمام مسجد النور بالعباسية، والثانية من ميدان الساعة بمدينة نصر لتنضم إليها مسيرة أخرى تنطلق الساعة الرابعة عصرًا، من أمام تقاطع شارع مصطفى النحاس مع شارع عباس العقاد، ومسيرة تنطلق من أمام مسجد الشيخ كشك بمنطقة حدائق القبة، لتتجه جميع المسيرات إلى قصر الاتحادية بمنطقة مصر الجديدة. 

 وتجدد المسيرات مطالبها بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى ورفض الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور، ومحاكمة المتهمين فى أحداث «الاتحادية».

 ويشارك فى المسيرة عدد من القوى السياسية والأحزاب، منها حزب الدستور، والحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى، وحزب المصريين الأحرار، وحركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين، وحركة 6 إبريل، والتيار الشعبى، وجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*حوار مرسى حول الأزمة الحالية



​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلق المئات من المتظاهرين بمدينة الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية منذ قليل فى مسيرة حاشدة، للتنديد بالأحداث الدامية التى شهدتها المدينة أمس فتجددت الاشتباكات فى محيط منزل الرئيس بالشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الإعلامى محمود سعد أن وقفة الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل وأنصاره أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى إرهاب ما بعده إرهاب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال أحمد البرعى، عضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إننا لن ننصاع للرئيس محمد مرسى إلا بعد عودته لدولة القانون، مؤكدًا عدم وجود استفتاء على دستور يشوبه البطلان شكلاً وموضوعاً*


----------



## چاكس (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*الخارجية تنفي ما تردد عن دعوة السفارة المصرية بالرياض للجالية لتأييد مشروع الدستور*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد مصدر رئاسى أن الحوار الوطنى الذى دعا له الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية مازال مستمرا ولم تصدر عنه أى بيانات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* معتصمين القصر ها بلطجية دول برده
*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبد الوارث: نريد الضغط على وسائل الإعلام المضللة والمزيفة

أكد الإعلامى وسام عبد الوارث أهمية الوقفة التى دعا إليها الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل وانضم إليها العديد من المشايخ وأهل العلم ورجوع هذه الأهمية إلى الضغط على القنوات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور.. جبهة  الإنقاذ الوطنى تطالب "مرسى"  بحل الميليشيات العسكرية للإخوان.. وتدعو  للاحتشاد السلمى فى ميادين مصر  تمهيدا للإضراب العام.. وتؤكد: رفضنا  الحوار مع الرئاسة لأننا لا نقبل  الخديعة ولا التضليل

  السبت، 8 ديسمبر  2012 - 22:08






                             جانب من المؤتمر 
كتبت أمين صالح وإيمان على




 
أكدت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى على تمسكها بالحوار الوطنى القائم  على  الأسس الديمقراطية والثورية وهى إلغاء الإعلان الغير الدستورى الصادر  فى 22  نوفمبر،  وتأجيل الاستفتاء على دستور باطل صادر من جمعية مشكوك فى   شرعيتها، مشددة على تمسكها بحقن دماء المصريين الزكية وعملا على الخروج من   المأزق الذى يعصف بالوطن والثورة. 
 
وأضافت الجبهة فى بيان ألقاه الدكتور محمد أبو الغار رئيس الحزب المصرى   الديمقراطى خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقد مساء اليوم بمقر الحزب، أن رئيس   الجمهورية أبى أن يجهض هذا الحوار بالتحايل عليه والالتفاف حول هذه   المطالب، مصمما على الانحياز إلى جماعته على حساب الإجماع الشعبى. 
 
وقالت الجبهة إنه بعد بان للشعب أن ما تسعى إليه السلطة السياسية هو   المناورة وكسب الوقت لفرض أمر واقع يصادر حق شعبنا الأصيل فى صنع مستقبله   ويطرح أجندة حوارية لا تتعلق ولا تتصل بما يجرى فى الشارع المصرى الآن،   ويراهن على استدراج الأحزاب والتيارات للحوار على قانون انتخابات ما بعد   إصدار الدستور، مؤكدة أنهم رفضوا الحوار لأنهم لا يقبلون الخديعة ولا   التضليل. 
 
وأكدت الجبهة أن التفريط فى حرمة الدم المصرى الغالى والتخاذل عن حماية   الجماهير السلمية وتحصين العصابات الإجرامية التى تجاهر بما فعلته فى هذه   الجماهير يفقد أى نظام شرعيته وسند حكمه.
 
وطالب البيان بإلزام رئيس الجمهورية باتخاذ التدابير الفورية لحل   الميليشيات شبه العسكرية المنظمة داخل جماعة الإخوان أو فى مؤسسة مدنية   أخرى فى الدولة والمجتمع.
 
ودعت جبهة الانقاذ الوطنى ولا زالت إلى حوار وطنى واسع على أسس ديمقراطية   وثورية هى إلغاء الإعلان الغير الدستورى الصادر فى 22 نوفمبر وتأجيل   الاستفتاء على دستور باطل صادر من جمعية مشكوك فى شرعيتها، لكن رئيس   الجمهورية أبى أن يجهض هذا الحوار بالتحايل عليه والالتفاف حول هذه   المطالب، مصمما على الانحياز إلى جماعته على حساب الإجماع الشعبى. 
 
وطالبت الجبهة رئيس الدولة بالقيام بمسئوليته فى حماية المظاهرات والمسيرات   والاعتصامات السلمية، مع ضرورة تحقيق مطلبنا بندب قاض للتحقيق فى الجرائم   التى وقعت فى دائرة قصر الرئاسة مساء الأربعاء 5 ديسمبر 2012 وإعلان   نتائجها تباعا.
 
 وفى نفس الوقت، أدانت الجبهة كافة أشكال العنف ضد المتظاهرين والمعتصمين   ومقرات الأحزاب وكافة المنشآت، وتوجيه التحية إلى جموع شعبنا التى تصر على   حقوقها وتتمسك بها.
 
وشددت الجبهة على إسقاط الإعلان غير الدستورى الذى صدر يوم 22 نوفمبر   باعتباره باطلا من أساسة وفاقدا للمشروعية والشرعية، ورفض إجراء استفتاء   على دستور يصادر حرية شعبنا ويفتقد إلى أبسط ضمانات حقوق الفلاحين والعمال   والموظفين والنساء والأطفال وكافة فئات المجتمع المهمشة وإعادة التأكيد  على  أن الحوار الجاد والموضوعى الذى قمنا بالدعوة إليه، له استحقاقات ولا  يمكن  لعاقل أن يقبل الحوار على أسنة الرماح وأن مبادرتنا لهذا الحوار ما  زالت  قائمة ومفتوحة لا غالب فيها ولا مغلوب.
 
ودعت جبهة الإنقاذ شباب مصر للاحتشاد السلمى والاعتصام فى جميع ميادين مصر   حتى تتحقق المطالب، مؤكدة أن كل الشواهد والحشود الجماهيرية خلال الأيام   الماضية أن إرادة الشعب المصرى تتجه إلى الإضراب العام، وخاصة أن جماهير   الشعب تعانى بالإضافة إلى افتقادها حقوقها وحرياتها الأساسية من مشاكل   اقتصادية واجتماعية خطيرة زاد منها انحياز النظام إلى الأغنياء على حساب   الفقراء.
 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 



* 
​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*  في مسيحيين ممولين من ساويرس و الكنيسة موجودين في مكه و بيرفعو شعارات ضدك !!
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الخارجية تنفي ما تردد عن دعوة السفارة المصرية بالرياض للجالية لتأييد مشروع الدستور*
> ​



* كاذبون .................البرشور موجود ومنشور .......*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *البرشور موجود ومنشور .......*



* مش معني ان الخارجيه ترفض 
يبقي كلامها صح 

 مهو مرسي بيقول ان اللي اتقبض عليهم اعترفوا عادي يعني محدش واخد باله 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *في مسيحيين ممولين من ساويرس و الكنيسة موجودين في مكه و بيرفعو شعارات ضدك !!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ومن حج البيت أو أعتمر فلا جُناح عليه أن يقول*
*لا للدستور*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*




أفادت قناة "النهار"، في خبر عاجل، عن قيام المعتصمين أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي بقطع الطريق الدائري المؤدي للمدينة.




​*****************
.
فتو من ايدك يا احمد

احمد ده السواق بتاعي في الشغل 
كنا في اكتوبر انهارده وكان حالف اللي هيقف  قدام العربيه هيعدي عليه 
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر |قنديل: الاحداث الأخيرة أجلت تطبيق إغلاق المحلات مبكرا.. ولا نريد تحميل الشرطه أعباء إضافية في الوقت الحالي #ENN
*

*




 ده لسه فاكر بروح امه 
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اخبار_مصر |قنديل: الاحداث الأخيرة أجلت تطبيق إغلاق المحلات مبكرا.. ولا نريد تحميل الشرطه أعباء إضافية في الوقت الحالي #ENN
> *
> 
> *
> ...



*عارف الهابله اللى مسكوها طبلة .........*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*يتم الان اعتقال العشرات من المتظاهرين واحتجازهم فى مركز شباب السادات امام منزل مرسي ويتم الاعتداء عليهم بالضرب من قوات الامن*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عارف الهابله اللى مسكوها طبلة .........*



* اسمع عنها :smile01
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*حزب الحرية والعدالة من ضمن الأحزاب المعارضة اللى كانت فى الإجتماع النهارده !!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* cbc حرب شوارع بالزقازيق واصابات كثيرة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*





        أكد عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر، والأمين العام السابق لجامعة الدول  العربية، أن المؤتمر الذي عقده اليوم محمد بديع، مرشد جماعة الإخوان،  ونائبه خيرت الشاطر، كان يهدف إلى إرسال رسالة "نحن هنا".             وقال موسى، في مداخلة هاتفية مع قناة "الحياة" مساء اليوم، إن مؤتمر  المرشد ونائبه والذي تم عقده اليوم بمقر الجماعة بالمقطم، كان الهدف منه،  حسب رؤيته، هو توصيل رسالة للقوى المعارضة بأننا موجودون.             من ناحية أخرى، أشار موسى، إلى أن تأجيل الاستفتاء على الدستور، هو النقطة  الجديدة من أجل بداية جديدة، مشيرًا إلى أن البلاد تمر بمرحلة غير مسبوقة،  لافتا إلى أن ما يحدث هو سوء إدارة للموقف، والدليل بيان القوات المسلحة  اليوم.             وحول الحوار الذي دعا إليه الرئيس محمد مرسي، قال: "إن هذا الحوار ليس هو  الحوار المطلوب. لكنه مجرد مؤتمر، وعلى الرئيس الاستجابة لإلغاء الإعلان  الدستوري، وتأجيل الاستفتاء، مشيرًا إلى أن إعادة النظر في مطالب القوى  السياسية ليس تراجعًا أو هزيمة، مؤكدًا أنه في حال اتخذ الرئيس قرارًا  بتأجيل الاستفتاء ستتحرك القوى السياسية من أجل حوار جاد.




​**​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حزب الحرية والعدالة من ضمن الأحزاب المعارضة اللى كانت فى الإجتماع النهارده !!!!!*


*ماهو حضرتك زى ماعندهم " جناح " عسكرى*
*عندهم " جناح " للمعارضة*
*حاجة كدة زى "جناح" الباعوضة المذكورة فى القرآن*
:smile01​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*
                                                        السبت 08.12.2012 - 10:52 م                 







                                              الدكتور علاء الأسوانى                 

                                       كتب مصطفى زكى                
                  قال الدكتور علاء الأسوانى عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" إن: القوى السياسية من الممكن أن توافق على  الاستفتاء ، ولكن بشرطين الأول "أن يستبعد الناخبون الأميون، وثانيا: توقيع  عقوبة الحبس لمن يشترى الأصوات بالزيت والسكر،موجها كلامه للإخوان .. هل  تقبلون ذلك أم لا؟".

يذكر أن الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء أعلن أنه قد تم تشكيل لجنة  قانونية لإعادة صياغة الإعلان الدستورى، وإلغاء كل سوء فهم ترتب على  الإعلان الدستورى الذى صدر، وأدى الى انقسام الشارع المصرى وأنه من الوارد  أن يصدر هذا الاعلان اليوم أو غدا.




*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يذكر أن الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء أعلن أنه قد تم تشكيل لجنة قانونية لإعادة صياغة الإعلان الدستورى، وإلغاء كل سوء فهم ترتب على الإعلان الدستورى الذى صدر، *​​​



*هههههههههههه*
*حلوة ألغاء كل سوء فهم دى*
*على كدة هتلغوا لنا مرسى ؟؟؟*​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالفيديو ... عضو حركة 6 ابريل بأسيوط يروي تفاصيل الاعتداء عليه داخل مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة *


[YOUTUBE]kXogrr2ExzM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *فيديو  الان || اتصال نارى من المحامى خالد ابو بكر الى الدبلوماسى يحي نجم الذى  سحل من ميليشيات الاخوان وتصريح رهيب جدااا منه الان وشاهد ماذا قال عن  مرسى العياط ومرشد الاخوان*


[YOUTUBE]3Gh5qMGd1UU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*"مينا" بطل فيديو "الوطن" في أول حوار له: لما عرفوا إني مسيحي زودوا الضرب.. وشاهدت خطاب الرئيس في النيابة*
* 


 روى  المهندس  مينا فيليب، بطل فيديو انفراد "الوطن"، الذي عذبه مؤيدو الرئيس  محمد مرسي  أمام قصر الاتحادية، ما حدث له. وقال مينا إن الإخوان قبضوا عليه  في  السابعة والربع مساء بتقاطع شارعي الخليفة المأمون والميرغني، حيث تعرض   لضرب مبرح أدى إلى فقدانه متعلقاته الشخصية، كما مزَّق المعتدون ملابسه   الداخلية.
وأوضح مينا  لـ"الوطن"، في أول  حوار له بعد خروجه من سراي النيابة، أن المعتدون ضاعفوا  ضربهم له حين  استعرضوا بطاقته الشخصية وعلموا أنه قبطي، ثم انهالوا عليه  بمجموعة من  الاتهامات، ونعتوه بأنه "كافر علماني بلطجي"، ثم طالبوه  بالاعتراف بأنه أحد  أنصار الدكتور محمد البرادعي وحمدين صباحي، وأكدو له  أن "لو ماقلتش إنك  تبع البرادعي وحمدين هنسيب الناس تموِّتك".
مينا، البالغ من  العمر 33 عاما،  يعمل مهندسا بإحدى شركات الاتصالات وعضو مؤسس بحزب مصر  الحرية، قال إنه عند  اصطحابه إلى قوات الأمن المركزي المتواجد عند القصر  تعاطفوا معه من شدة ما  ألم به من أذى وما ظهر عليه من إعياء، كما أنه لم  يكن بمفرده حين تم  إيداعه معسكر تدريب الأمن المركزي بالجبل الأحمر، حيث  صاحبه مصابون آخرون  كانوا أشد منه إعياء وأكثر إصابات، حيث أصيب أغلبهم  بكسور في الأقدام  والأيدي، لأن المعتدين كانوا يدهسونهم بالأقدام.
وروى مينا أنه  عُرض على نيابة  مصر الجديدة، ووقتها شاهد خطاب مرسي فأدرك أن التهمة  ملتصقة بهم لا محالة،  خاصة عند تأخر صرفهم من النيابة لأسباب غير معروفة.

*
[YOUTUBE]ryWTen81LbU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحريري: الإخوان اشتروا جثث ونسبوها لهم
 *​* 
تاريخ النشر : 2012-12-08


رام الله - دنيا الوطن
قال أبو العز الحريري- النائب البرلماني السابق-، إن المشاركين في اجتماع   الرئيس مرسي خانوا الثورة، وسوف نسقط هذا الدستور حتي ولو تم التصويت عليه   بنعم ؛لأنه دستور يسيئ إلى الدين والدنيا قائلًا “من يقبل الحوار مع مرسى   يخون الثورة ويخون الوطن” ، لافتًا إلى أن الرئيس مرسي يكرر أخطاء مبارك   وسيوافق على كل طلباتنا في النهاية، لكي يفلت من المحاكمة مثل ما فعل مبارك   . وعن أحداث الاتحادية قال الحريري إن الإخوان اشتروا جثث من المشرحة لكي   ينسبوها إلى أنفسهم، وقالوا سقط منا شهداء أمام الاتحادية.
وأضاف الحريري أثناء مداخلة تليفونية ببرنامج ” فيها حاجة حلوة ” الذي يذاع   علي قناة التحرير أن مرسى وضع مؤسسات الدولة كلها فى يد مرشد الإخوان،   والقضاة لن يشرفوا على الاستفتاء والدستور سيكون باطلًا *


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشف   مصدر برئاسة الجمهورية، أن اجتماع الرئيس محمد مرسي بالقوى الوطنية من  أجل  حل أزمة الدستور قد أوشك على الانتهاء، وأن المؤتمر الصحفي المقرر  عقده  لإعلان تفاصيل الاجتماع سيكون بعد قليل.*​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرو_أديب** لحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل | أنا مبخافش و مبتهددش و لو هتخشوا تولعوا فينا برضة مكملين​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ucBgW2qNRVs[/YOUTUBE]

الدبلوماسى يحي نجم يروى تفاصيل الاعتداء عليه من ميليشيات الاخوان وتفاصيل كااااارثه يرويها لاول مره ما فعلوه معه مليشيات الاخوان بدون رحمه


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رفض رضا السنوسى، شقيق محمد السنوسى أحد شهداء أحداث قصر الاتحادية، طلب أفراد من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بتأجيل دفن شقيقه لضم جنازته لجنازة آخرين ينتمون لجماعة الإخوان بالجامع الأزهر.

وقال السنوسى إن أفرادا من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين طالبوه بتأجيل دفن شقيقه إلى يوم الجمعة والصلاة عليه بجامع الأزهر بغرض إظهار أن عدد قتلى الإخوان أكثر من المعارضين، حسب وصفه، حيث دخل رضا فى مشادات كلامية مع أفراد الإخوان أمام مشرحة زينهم مساء الخميس.

رضا السنوسى تحدث لصحيفة الوطن المصرية فى منزله بعد دفن أخيه فى أجواء الحزن التى تخيم على عقار رقم 9 فى شارع سعد الملوك المتفرع من شارع سيد سلامة بالوايلى حيث منزل الشهيد محمد السنوسى (22 سنة).

وقال: رفضت ما طلبوه منى لأنهم من تسببوا فى قتل أخى واعتبرت طلبهم شيئا مستفزا للغاية لأننى شعرت بأنهم يريدون إيهام الناس بأن عدد قتلاهم أكثر من المعارضين وأنهم غير مسئولين عما حدث، لكنى أحمل الرئيس محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، مسئولية مقتل شقيقى، لأنه لم يكن من المعارضين أو ينتمى لأى تيار سياسى لكنه ذهب لينقذ المصابين وينقلهم إلى المستشفى لذلك لن أترك حقه مهما حدث. وأضاف شقيق القتيل أنه تلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من محمد حسين، أحد سكرتارية رئاسة الجمهورية، طلب مقابلته قبل تحديد موعد مع رئيس الجمهورية يوم الاثنين القادم، وقال: «أنا غير متحمس للقائه، ماذا سيقدم لنا بعد مقتل شقيقى وعدم منع الإخوان من النزول إلى قصر الاتحادية»، لم أستجب لطلب الإخوان أمس أمام مشرحة زينهم ودخلت فى مشادات كلامية معهم واستلمت جثة شقيقى ودفنته بعد صلاة العشاء، أثبت التقرير الطبى وفاته إثر إطلاق رصاصتين نافذتين فى الصدر والبطن. أبى الآن فى حالة يرثى لها لا يقوى على الصمود بعد معرفته بخبر وفاة شقيقى، والدتى متوفاة أيضاً. كان محمد يعمل نجارا مسلحا معى فأنا أخوه الأكبر وبشهادة أهل المنطقة كان شخصية طيبة يحبه الجميع بسبب احترامه.

إلى جوار شقيق القتيل جلس الأصدقاء والأقارب واتهموا الإخوان بالتسبب فى مقتل محمد لأنه كان يقف ضمن صفوف المعارضين، حسب وصف أحد أصدقاء القتيل -رفض ذكر اسمه- كان يقف إلى جواره أثناء الاشتباكات وحمله إلى المستشفى بعد إصابته بطلقات نارية عيار 9 مم.


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى : قصر الانتخاب على من يعرف القراءة ليس عنصرية وانما احترام للديمقراطية كيف يناقش الدستور أميون . لكننا بذلك نحرم الاخوان من جمهورهم الاساسي​​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسلاميون ومعهم ابو اسماعيل بقطع الطريق الدائري المؤدي الي المدينة الاعلامية ووضعو فية تلات لوريات بالعرض لمنع دخول او الخروج من المدينة الاعلامية

------------------
وقد هدد حازم أبو أسماعيل فى حوار تليفونى عمر أديب والأعلاميين
وقال له
لازم تقولوا أن المظاهرات غير سلميه


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

النيابة العامة : عدد قتلي الإتحادية 7 
منهم *1* إخوان 
و*6 *من الثوار المعارضين 
واسباب الوفاة لمتظاهري الإتحادية طلقات نارية وطعن بأسلحة بيضاء


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

آخر النهار: شهادة مصابي الاتحادية



[YOUTUBE]z_iPDL16g1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى : الاخوان والسلفيون يستغلون الجهل والفقر . يدفعون الاميون للتصويت لاى شيء باسم الاسلام ويشترون اصواتهم بالزيت والسكر . هذه ديمقراطيتهم للأسف​​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو جنازه كرم جورجيوس ومش هتصدق كانت وظيفته ايه  وكيف كان موته  ربتا يصبر اهله تفاصيل من داخل الجنازه ؟؟*

[YOUTUBE]RGPw0ZkhN_E&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

فضيحة كذب الاخوان وسرقتهم الشهداء




[YOUTUBE]uB0halX7HOo&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *  فشل حوار الرئاسة مع القوى السياسية الذى لم يكن بحوار أصلا*
* 2012-12-08 23:37:43 *

* 



   [COLOR=black ! important]    	   	انسحاب كل المشاركين  ومرسي القى خطبه قصيره ثم انصرف  	مهران:  جادالله جعلنا ديكور وكمالة عدد  	ياسر على يكذب مهران ولا يوضح كيف دخل  القصر؟  	بعد دقائق من بدء الحوار بين الرئاسه ونحو اربعين شخصيه لا تمثل  التيارات  الوطنيه المعارضه وغير ذات وزن فى الشارع السياسي انفض الحوار  وانسحب  المشاركون تباعا ليفجر المنسحبون اتهامات ان الرئاسه حتى فى وسط  احتدام  الازمه جاءت بهم ديكور وكمالة عدد لاضفاء الشرعيه على استبدادها.   	أحمد مهران مدير مركز القاهره للدراسات السياسيه انفجر غاضباً، وخرج   للاعلام ليعلن بنفسه انسحابه ومعه هيام عبد الحميد عضو اللجنه التاسيسيه من   الحوار، وقال اكتشفنا أننا ديكور وكمالة عدد، وأننا حضرنا لنأخذ محاضره  من  المستشار القانونى للرئيس محمد فؤاد جاد الله، مضمونها نفس مضمون  الكلمه  المسجله التى القاها الرئيس يوم الخميس، والتى حملت تمسك وعدم  تراجع عن  القرارات والاصرار على المضى فى القرارات التى اشعلت البلاد.  	 وأضاف مهران فى تصريحاته التى أصر ان يلقيها فى المركز الصحفى لمحررى   الرئاسه لعلمه بعدم السماح بتوصيل الحقيقه للاعلام، وقال ان الرئيس حضر   دقائق القى فيها كلمه على الحضور ثم انصرف وترك الحاضرين ليحاوروا النائب   مكى، لكنهم فوجئوا بأن جاد الله يدير الجلسه ولا يسمح لأى من الحاضرين بطرح   مباطرات او عرض وحهة نظر او رؤية شخصيه ما يفرغ الحوار من مضمونه وانه   وزميلته فضلا اعلان انسحابهما.  	المتحدث باسم الرئاسه ياسر على كذب  «مهران» قبل أن يعقد مؤتمره الصحفى  وارسل للصحفيين انه لم يحضر اصلا  للاجتماع ما يعنى انه اختلق كل ما قاله،  ولكن على لم يوضح كيف دخل مهران  وهيام القصر اذا كانا غير مدعوين وكيف  تجولوا من القصر الى مقر المركز  الاعلامى حيث نزلا للحديث مع الصحفيين ولم  يفسر انسحاب هويدى وحجازى.  	 وبدا فشل الحوار من اوله اذ بدأ الحاضرون فى الانصراف بمجرد خروج الرئيس   اذ انصرف فهمى هويدى يليه صفوت حجازى قبل ان يعلن عن فشل الاجتماع الذى ضم    نحو اربعين شخصيه كلها غير معنيه بالازمه اذ يمثل اغلبها تيارات اسلاميه   وشخصيات والتى ضمت منتصر الزيات وعصام سلطان واحمد الطيب و سعد الكتاتنى   وسليم العوا وابو العلا ماضى وعمرو خالد والمستشار محمود الخضيرى وعادل   عفيفى رئيس حزب الاصاله ومحمد كمال ابو المجد وجمال جبريل ومحمد محسوب   واحمد مهران وهيام عبد الحميد الذين فجرا مفاجأه انسحابهما.  	شارك فى  الحوار المستشار محمود مكى نائب رئيس الجمهورية، نزيه السباعى،  وائل  قنديل، ، إبراهيم المعلم، أشرف عبد الرحمن، المستشارمحمود الخضيرى،  رامى  لكح، حاتم عزام، وليد عبد الرحمن، الدكتور نبيل دعبس، تامر مكى،، أيمن   نور، حسن الشافعى، محمد محيى الدين، ثروت بدوى، عماد عبد الغفور، جلال   المرة، سيد خليفة، يونس مخيون، الدكتور صفوت عبد الغنى، محمد يوسف،   الدكتورة منار الشوربجى، مصطفى عبد الوارث، سمير محمد حسين، سمير محمد عبد   المجيد، عابد كمال السيد مطاوع، الدكتور أحمد صبرى، الدكتور سيد حافظ،  محمد  فاروق.*
​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى : واحد يقول ان العقاد كان اميا لا يقرا وواحد يقول لي انت تعمل من اجل تولية شفيق الرئاسة .يا خيرت الشاطر لجنتك الاليكترونية تحتاج الى تعليم​​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*كتب ـ مصطفى الجريتلي ومصطفى ياقوت: *
* قال طارق الخولي، مؤسس حزب شباب 6 إبريل ـ تحت التأسيس، إن قيام قوات الأمن    بإلقاء القبض على بعض المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وسط ممن يقومون    بحرق مقار الجماعة، يؤكد أن الإخوان هم من يحرقون مقارهم، ولا سيما بعد    انخفاض أسهمهم بالشارع المصري، خاصة بعد أحداث الاتحادية، الأمر الذي    يدفعهم للقيام بهذا الأمر، لكسب تعاطف الشارع .*
* وأضاف الخولي في  تصريحاته لـ "مصراوي"، أن الطرف الثالث هو  الطرف الأول،  الذي يمتلك  ميليشيات وقوات أمنية يستخدمها وقتما يشاء، وهم  جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين .*
* وتابع  الخولي: "أعتقد أن الرئيس محمد مرسي قد ترك اجتماع  اليوم وذهب  لمكان آخر،  وهو مكتب الارشاد، ليعرضوا عليه ما يجب أن يخرج به  المستشار  محمود مكي بعد  اجتماع القوى الوطنية، التي يمتلك بعضها ثقة  الشعب، ولكنه  غير قادر على  التأثير .*
* ومن جانب آخر، قال إسماعيل محمد، نائب رئيس حزب الغد لشؤون   الإعلام، إن  إلقاء القبض على أعضاء بحزب الحرية والعدالة وبحوزتهم أسلحة   محملة بإحدى  السيارات، دليل على أنهم الطرف الثالث الذي طالما بحثنا عنه.*
* وطالب  إسماعيل، جهات التحقيق والشرطة، بضرورة إعادة فتح  باب التحقيق مع  نخنوخ  والذي ترددت أنباء حين تم إلقاء القبض عليه بوجود  صلة وثيقة بينه  وبين  أعضاء بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين .*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*   						البلاغات تنهال ضد مرسى وجماعته 



*
* 




 الرئيس محمد مرسي​ 
   		 		   			 								كتبت - نجوي عبدالعزيز: 			 	

*
*  	انهالت البلاغات على مكتب النائب العام ومعظم النيابات ضد رئيس الجمهورية   محمد مرسى وضد كوادر إخوانية من المصابين أمام قصر الاتحادية وشارع محمد   محمود بلغت عشرات البلاغات.*
*  	تمت إحالتها للنيابات المختصة للتحقيق فيها والتى تتهمهم بالامتناع عن   حماية المتظاهرين بالنسبة لرئيس الجمهورية وللآخرين بالتحريض على القتل   والإصابة للمتظاهرين.
	كما أحال النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبدالله عشرات البلاغات أيضاً من   أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ضد بعض رموز القوى السياسية واتهموهم بتحريض   المتظاهرين أمام الاتحادية بإصابة أعضاء جماعة الإخوان وادعوا استشهاد 7  من  أعضائها.
	كانت البلاغات ضد كل من رموز عديدة منها، حمدين صباحى وعمرو موسى وجورج إسحاق وممدوح حمزة والبرادعى ومحمد أبوحامد.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقفة صامتة غدا لمذيعى التلفزيون أمام ماسبيرو احتجاجا على تكميم الأفواه*
​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




                                   عفت السادات​ *​* 
   	  		 		   			 								خاص- بوابة الوفد: 			 	  	   		  		 السبت , 08 ديسمبر 2012 23:34 		     
 	انتقد الدكتور عفت السادات رئيس حزب مصر القومي، تصريحات  الدكتور محمد  بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ونائبه المهندس  خيرت الشاطر،  التي أطلقاها اليوم، وقال إنها تصب فى صالح مزيد من الغليان  فى الشارع  المصري وتزيد من حالة العزلة التي تفرضها جماعة الاخوان على  الرئيس.
 	وطالب السادات قيادات الإخوان بالكف عن الحديث عن  المؤامرات والقلة  المندسة والفلول وإلقاء الاتهامات المرسلة والتصريحات  التى تساهم فى إشعال  الأجواء.. وإذا كانت لدي الجماعة أى مستندات أو  مخططات عن وجود مؤامرة  فمكانها جهات التحقيقات وليس وسائل الإعلام.
	وأكد السادات على أن الشعب يريد أن يكون رئيسه رئيسا لكل المصريين وهو ما   لم يستطع تحقيقه الدكتور مرسي حتى الآن والأيام، أثبتت أن للجماعة سطوة   وسلطة داخل مؤسسة صنع القرار، وهذا هو فى الأساس سبب الأزمة الحالية.
 	وناشد السادات الرئيس المصري بأن يقوم بتقنين وضع جماعة  الاخوان والخروج  من سطوتها .. وأن يكون رئيسا لكل المصريين فى هذه الفترة  الحرجة التى تحتاج  الى توافق فعلى وليس مجرد جلسات، يقال انها للحوار،  لا  تمثل القوي  الحقيقية فى المشهد السياسي فيها .. وإنه إذا كان الرئيس حقا  يرغب فى  الخروج من هذه الأزمة، فعليه الاستماع لصوت العقل وعدم خرق  القانون الذى  اقسم على احترامه.
 	وختم السادات تصريحاته مؤكدا أنه يثمن أى مبادرة حقيقية  للخروج من هذه  الأزمة ويتمنى أن تنتهى فى أسرع وقت حتى لاتزيد الخسائر  وتتفاقم الأوضاع  بشكل يصعب السيطرة عليه.*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل | أنباء عن إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري بالكامل مع الإبقاء على الآثار المترتبة علي
**قناه الجزيره*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2012)

"أحمد حى مش ميت وكمان مش إخوان مسلمين" تلك كانت كلمات وليد اللبودى صديق أحمد فيصل أحد المصابين يوم الأربعاء 5 ديسمبر خلال الاشتباكات الأخيرة أمام قصر الاتحادية بين مؤيدي رئيس الجمهورية ومعارضيه الدكتور محمد مرسى.

أضاف اللبودى فى تصريح خاص لـ"البديل" أن أحمد أصيب برصاصة فى عنقه وتم نقله إلى العناية المركزة بمستشفى عين شمس التخصصى وحالته تتحسن بشكل ملحوظ وقريبا سيتم نقله منها.

استنكر اللبودى وضع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين صورة أحمد وسط شهداء الجماعة الذين سقطوا وتقديمه على أنه متوفى وعضو بالجماعة فى الصفحات التابعة لهم على الفيس بوك أو حتى المؤتمرات وهو ما ليس بصحيح.


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى : الأمية عار علينا جميعا واجبنا ان نتخلص منه لكن تمسك الاخوان والسلفيين بتصويت الأميين سببه انهم بغير الناخب الامي وشراء صوت الفقير سيخسرون​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور عمار على حسن الباحث السياسى، أن خروج المهندس خيرت الشاطر عن صمته الطويل وتحريكه للمشهد من خلف الستار دليل قوى على شعوره بالأزمة التى تمر بها جماعة الإخوان قائلا "كنا ننتظر صوتا أكثر عقلانية من هذا الرجل باعتباره رجل دولة وخطابه يؤدى لمزيد من الانقسام".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، رئيس حزب مصر القوية، إن حوار الرئاسة مع القوى السياسية اليوم "منظر" ولم يعالج الأزمة، مضيفاً، تقدمت للرئاسة بطلبات لضمان جدية الحوار ولم يتم الاستجابة لها حتى الآن.*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

بيان الرئاسة: ستوضع نتيجة الحوار مع القوى التي لم تحضر في ميثاق ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعلان دستوري  الان 

العوا 
الغاء الاعلان الدستوري 
علي قناه مصر 25

 واعاده محاكمه قتله الثوار حتي اللذين صدر بحقهم حكم بالبراءه

 في حاله ظهور نتيجه الاستفتاء بلا 
يقوم الرئيس بانتخاب جمعيه عتأسيسيه جديده مكونه من 100 عضو 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال عمرو موسى، القيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ، إن مؤتمر مرشد الإخوان المسلمين محمد بديع ورجل الأعمال خيرت الشاطر هو رسالة تقول "نحن هنا"، مضيفاً، أن بيان القوات المسلحة رسالة للجميع دون استثناء.*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

العوا: إلغاء الاعلان الدستوري الصادر في 21 نوفمبر 2011​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

#*العوا*: الرئيس يقرر الغاء الاعلان الدستوري الماضي واصدار اعلان دستوري جديد​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اعلان دستوري  الان
> 
> العوا
> الغاء الاعلان الدستوري
> ...



*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*العوا : الاعلانات الدستوريه السابقه لا يجوز الطهعن عليها وتنقضي الدعاوي المرفوعه عليها 


عملي ايه هو جديد طيب 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الذى يمسك العصا من المنتصف ينوى أن «يرقص» لا أن «يرفض»!ا​( جلال عامر )​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

#*العوا*: الاعلان الدستوري الجديد لا يحصن أي قرار من رئيس الجمهورية أمام القضاء​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*حد بيفهم يفهمني ايه الجديد في الاعلان الجديد 
القديم يتلغي بدون الاثار المترتبه عليه 

يعني النائب العام زي ما هو 

والجديد بيقول مينفعش تقام دعاوي ضد القديم 

معرفتكش انا كده بقي 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

بيان الرئاسة: تم إستبدال نصوص الإعلان الدستوري الذي أثار جدلاً وغضباً في الشارع​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

العوا: نحمد الله على الإنجاز ولا يجب اللوم على ما فات​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل: نحاول كشف من يضرب الخرطوش والرصاص*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مكي: لا توجد أي مشكلات تعوق عملية الإستفتاء ​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حد بيفهم يفهمني ايه الجديد في الاعلان الجديد
> القديم يتلغي بدون الاثار المترتبه عليه
> 
> يعني النائب العام زي ما هو
> ...



*حد يجاوبني يا جدعااااااااان*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارتفاع ضحايا "موقعة الاتحادية" لـ8 بعد وفاة مصاب بمستشفى هليوبوليس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حد يجاوبني يا جدعااااااااان*​



*طيب فين صيغة الاعلان الجديد هاتها وانا احطها على مترجم جوجل واجيبلك الترجمه هنا :smile01*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو الفتوح: الحشود الإسلامية تستغل اسم الدين لتحقيق مصالح شخصية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب فين صيغة الاعلان الجديد هاتها وانا احطها على مترجم جوجل واجيبلك الترجمه هنا :smile01*



* المصيبه اني فاهم الترجمه 
بس اللي مس فاهمه فين التغير 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* 






وربنا الراجل ده بيقول كلام زي الفل 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*ننشر بنود الإعلان الدستورى الجديد*
*1 - إلغاء الإعلان والإبقاء على ما ترتب عليه.

 2 - فى حال ظهور معلومات جديدة عن قتل المتظاهرين يتم إعادة المحاكمة، حتى لو كان قد صدر حكم نهائى بالبراءة. 

 3- فى حالة عدم موافقة الناخبين على الدستور يتم انتخاب جمعية تأسيسية جديدة تنجز فى 6 أشهر دستوراً ويدعا للاستفتاء على الدستور خلال 30 يوماً وتجرى عملية الفرز وإعلان النتائج باللجان الفرعية ويعلق كشف بنتائج اللجنة. 

 4 - الإعلانات الدستورية لا يقبل الطعن عليها أمام أى جهة. 

 5 - ينشر فى الجريدة الرسمية.*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

حسين عبد الغني: ما توقعناه من حوار هو عبارة عن تنويعات على لحن واحد​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

حسين عبد الغني: إعادة المحاكمات إذا ظهرت أدلة جديدة لا تحتاج الي تضمينها في الإعلان الدستوري​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مكي: كان هدف التحصين هو الوصول لكلمة الشعب في الدستور​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*السيد البدوى: حوار الرئيس مرسى ليس له أسس واضحة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مرسي يلغي الإعلان الدستوري .. والاستفتاء على الدستور في موعده​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئاسة الجمهورية: الاستفتاء على الدستور فى موعده 

أكد الدكتور سليم العوا، أحد المشاركين فى جلسات الحوار الوطنى اليوم برئاسة الجمهورية، أن موعد الاستفتاء إلزامى وقائم فى موعده،*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2012)

طارق الخولي: ''الإخوان'' هم الطرف الثالث​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئاسة الجمهورية: فتح تحقيق حول أحداث الاتحادية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد الاعلان الفظيع ده 
اتضحلي ان مرسي مش بس فقري 

ده معدي كمان " عليه العوض فيك يا عوا "
كويس ان الكنيسه مراحتش الاجتماع ده 
كان زمان يوم سبعه يناير بنعيد في الازهر جنب حائط المبكي 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار محمود مكى، نائب رئيس الجمهورية، خلال المؤتمر الصحفى السياسى أنه لا يمكن لأى مخلوق فرض إرادته على الشعب، الذى هو مصدر السلطات.*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أكد المستشار محمود مكى، نائب رئيس الجمهورية، خلال المؤتمر الصحفى السياسى أنه لا يمكن لأى مخلوق فرض إرادته على الشعب، الذى هو مصدر السلطات.*
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*



* دونا هي قوانين المنتدي بتعمل ايه مع اللي يشتم في الحلات دي ؟*
:act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ * لميس الحديدي تطالب خيري رمضان بالعودة .. وتؤكد: نتعرض لضغوط وتهديدات "شنيعة"

*

* طالبت الإعلامية لميس الحديدي  خيري رمضان العودة الي قناة  سي بي سي "  للعمل معها لأنها ليست قادرة علي العمل وحدها ، وأنه" من الذين  قاموا  بتأسيس القناة وركن أساسي فيها" .*

* وقالت في برنامجها "هنا العاصمة"  علي قناة cbc" " إنهم "أسرة واحدة في  المحطة" ولكنهم - مثل الحال فى  كل  المحطات- يتعرضون "لضغوط شنيعة من ناس  تقف علي باب الاستوديو بالتهديد  ومكالمات تهديدات أيضا".*

* وأكدت أن القناة لن تستسلم وأنها تقاوم  وتقول كلمة الحق هي والعاملون بها  "مهما تعرضوا من ضعوط ، لا يقولون إلا  كلمة الحق ولن يخضعوا أبدا ". *


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * دونا هي قوانين المنتدي بتعمل ايه مع اللي يشتم في الحلات دي ؟*
> :act23::act23::act23:​



*بتستعمل الرأفه وبتطنش :giveup:*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*"عمرو موسى": لا يمكن إجراء الإستفتاء فى ظل الظروف التى تمر بها البلاد
	   	وصف "عمرو موسى" عضو جبهة الإنقاذ والمرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية ،  خلال  اتصاله الهاتفى ببرنامج "هنا العاصمة" ، المؤتمر الذى عقدته جماعة  الإخوان  المسلمين وحديثهم عن المؤامرة ، بالمبالغة فى وصف الموقف مؤكداً  أن من حق  الشعب الإختلاف معهم فى كيفية إدارة الأمور.  	   	وحول إمكانية  اشتراك الجبهة فى الحوار الوطنى الذى دعا إليه رئيس  الجمهورية ، أوضح  "موسى" انه لا يوجد رفض للحوار ولكن الحوار المطروح لا  يتحدث عن إمكانية  إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى أو تأجيل موعد الإستفتاء على  الدستور ، مشيراً إلى  انه كان من الأجدر أن تدرس أسباب المعارضة.  	   	وقال "موسى" : لايمكن أن  يعقد الإستفتاء على الدستور فى مثل تلك الظروف  الدقيقة التى تمر بها  البلاد.  	   	وأكد "موسى" أن من مصلحة الرئيس أن يكون الدستور متوافق عليه  من كافة  أطياف الشعب المصرى.  	   	ونفى "موسى" ماتردد عن انسحابه من  جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى ، ورغبته فى حضور  الحوار الذى دعا إليه الرئيس.
 
*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*علمت الدستور الأصلي  أن مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين يدرس حاليا خطة  للتراجع والانحناء  أمام العاصفة الشعبية الرافضة لحكم الإخوان تستند إلى  أربع نقاط هى:  	1-  تجميد أربع مواد من الإعلان الدستورى المكمل الذى أصدره الرئيس مرسي  وفجر  الأزمة.  	2- تأجيل الاستفتاء على تعديل الدستور.  	3-  تشكيل لجنة مشتركة  لمراجعة المواد الخلافية فى الدستور.  	4- استدعاء الجمعية التأسيسة مرة  أخرى للموافقة على ما ستنتهى إليه اللجنة  المشتركة لمراجعة مواد الدستور.   	لكن المصادر لم توضح بعد إن كان مكتب الإرشاد سيوافق على هذه المقترحات  أم  سيدخل عليها تعديلات فى ضوء المؤتمرين الصحفيين للمرشد العام ونائبه  اليوم  حيث أكدا على إجراء الاستفتاء فى موعده.  	كما لم تفصح المصادر عن  المواد الأربعة التى ستجمد من الإعلان الدستورى،  وما هى المواد التى سيتم  الإبقاء عليها.
 
 



*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*
**محمد كمال 

 		قال  النائب محمد أبو حامد  عضو مجلس الشعب السابق , أنه كان ذاهباً الى أمام  مسجد رابعة العدوية  للتأكد من وجود شباب الإخوان المسلمين , ولكنه فوجىء  بالإعتداء عليه وضبره  ضرب " مبرح " .
  		وأضاف أبو حامد  قائلاً " : لم أرفع سلاحي المرخص ضد أي شخص ولم أصدم أي  شخص لان سرعة  العربية في هذه المنطقة بطيئة " , مؤكداً أنه واجه عدد كبير  من البشر  قائلين له " كافر ومرتد وعميل "
  		وقال " قالوا لي ياكلب كان ممكن نموتك ومرسي دا سيدك ولا تتطاول عليه ,  هنموتك بس الرئيس عيزك حى ، وأنقذني شباب مراسلين قنوات فضائية" .
​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 ديسمبر 2012)

إعلان دستورى جديد
*الظاهر إن إحنا فى فاصل إعلانى *

[ 1 - إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 21نوفمبر  - والإبقاء على ما ترتب عليه.
2 - فى حال ظهور معلومات جديدة عن قتل المتظاهرين يتم إعادة المحاكمة، حتى لو كان قد صدر حكم نهائى بالبراءة. 

3- فى حالة عدم موافقة الناخبين على الدستور يتم انتخاب جمعية تأسيسية جديدة تنجز فى 6 أشهر دستوراً ويدعا للاستفتاء على الدستور خلال 30 يوماً وتجرى عملية الفرز وإعلان النتائج باللجان الفرعية ويعلق كشف بنتائج اللجنة. 

*4 - الإعلانات الدستورية لا يقبل الطعن عليها أمام أى جهة. *


5 - ينشر فى الجريدة الرسمية. ]
================================================
مناورة سياسية وخداع إستراتيجي:::
ميت  ::::: بسبب المادة الرابعة الكارثية


----------



## marmora jesus (8 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *
> **محمد كمال
> 
> قال  النائب محمد أبو حامد  عضو مجلس الشعب السابق , أنه كان ذاهباً الى أمام  مسجد رابعة العدوية  للتأكد من وجود شباب الإخوان المسلمين , ولكنه فوجىء  بالإعتداء عليه وضبره  ضرب " مبرح " .
> ...




الرئيس عايزك حي !!!!
عصابة يعني وبلطجية ومرسي البيج بوس بتاعهم ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> الرئيس عايزك حي !!!!
> عصابة يعني وبلطجية ومرسي البيج بوس بتاعهم ولا ايه ؟؟


*
شىء مفزع مجرد ذكر اسم رئيس الدوله فى اعمال ارهابيه وبلطجه ..!!*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* 
*
* 







 *


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* 






*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## marmora jesus (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> شىء مفزع مجرد ذكر اسم رئيس الدوله فى اعمال ارهابيه وبلطجه ..!!*



ده مش مجرد اسم وبس يا دونا
الراجل اللي كان بيحاول يسكت شاهنده مقلد ليه صورة مع مرسي اساسا


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمر أحمد رشاد، مدير نيابة النزهة بسكرتارية مصطفى سمان، بحبس 4 من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومن بينهما اثنين ينتمون لحزب الحرية والعدالة 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق، لاتهامهم بحيازة أسلحة والتعدى على ضباط الشرطة أثناء محاولة التوجه إلى قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمرت نيابة جنوب القاهرة مساء اليوم السبت، بحبس 4 متهمين بحرق واقتحام مقر الإخوان المسلمين بالمعادى 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق وإخلاء سبيل 5 آخرين بضمان محل إقامتهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> ده مش مجرد اسم وبس يا دونا
> الراجل اللي كان بيحاول يسكت شاهنده مقلد ليه صورة مع مرسي اساسا



*مش هنضحك على نفسنا هى جماعه ارهابيه صاحبة تاريخ دموى والتاريخ يشهد
وهو جزء منها دى حقيقه لازم نواجهها ..
ربنا موجود*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	 		ردود  فعل غضب انتابت متعتصمى الاتحادية بعد سماعهم  المؤتمر الرئاسى  والذى  تضمن الغاء الاعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 21 نوفمبر.. واعتبروه التفاف  من  الرئيس والحاضرين على إرادة الشعب، واتفق الجميع انه لا استفتاء على  دستور  لا يقبله*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*  مهدداً بإغلاق جميع أبواب المدينة غداً 

                           أبو إسماعيل لـ أديب: تجاوزت حدود الأدب مع الرئيس 



*
* ​ 
                                                                    كتب ـ حازم العبيدي:                              السبت , 08 ديسمبر 2012 23:58          
*
*      هاجم الشيخ حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، الإعلامي عمرو أديب مقدم برنامج  القاهرة  اليوم علي قناة أوربت، واتهمه بأنه تجاوز حد الأدب مع الرئيس وأنه  لن ينجح  فى محاولة إسقاط الدولة، متهما الإعلاميين بأنهم يريدون حرق  البلاد.*
*      وهدد إبو إسماعيل، خلال مداخلة بمداخلة مع أديب فى برنامجه "القاهرة   اليوم" بإغلاق جميع أبواب مدينة الانتاج الاعلامي غدا إذا استمر التحريض   الإعلامي.*
*     وأشار أبوإسماعيل إلى أن كل مكان فى مصر سيصبح مهددا، إذا تم التعدي على قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي.*
* شاهد الفيديو*

[YOUTUBE]XKlTDtsoHaU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	إيهاب رمزي: مرسي يحاول استرضاء القضاء بالإعلان الدستوري الجديد
	   	قال المستشار إيهاب رمزي، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، إن حوار الرئيس محمد   مرسي، اليوم، مع القوى السياسية، لم يتضمن القوى المعارضة.  	وأضاف، في  تصريحات لبرنامج "جملة مفيدة" على قناة "إم بي سي مصر"، أن  الهدف من  الإعلان الدستوري، الذي صدر منذ قليل، هو محاولة استرضاء القضاة  والسلطة  القضائية، وليس استرضاء الشعب المصري، مشيرا إلى أن هذا الإعلان  سيصطدم  بالمعارضة السياسية والشارع.
 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبـو سماعيـن والوحوش اللى معاة فـ مدينـة الإنتـاج الإعلامـي يطالبـون بـ إغـلاق :

 CBC
 ON TV
 DREAM
 الحيـاة
 النهـار
 التحريـر
 القاهـرة و الـنـاس
 صـدى البلـد

 طب ما ياخدوا الريسيفر أسهل 
*
​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## marmora jesus (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *أبـو سماعيـن والوحوش اللى معاة فـ مدينـة الإنتـاج الإعلامـي يطالبـون بـ إغـلاق :
> 
> CBC
> ON TV
> ...




لا يا رورو في كومينت علي الموضوع ده عجبني اوي
طالبوا بقفل القنوات دي ومش طالبوا بقفل قناة التت
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد الشريعة عندهم واخدة حقها اوي


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا يا رورو في كومينت علي الموضوع ده عجبني اوي
> طالبوا بقفل القنوات دي ومش طالبوا بقفل قناة التت
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد الشريعة عندهم واخدة حقها اوي


*هههههههههههههه اه اووووووووووى *​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*اجتماع جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني بحزب الوفد          
قال حسين عبد الغني، المتحدث الإعلامي باسم جبهة الانقاذ   الوطنى  لـ"الوطن"، "إن القرارات الصادرة عن حوار الرئيس مرسي مع القوى   السياسية،  دليل على موقف الجبهة الصحيح بعدم الذهاب للحوار الذي جاء مخيبا   للآمال في  نتائجه"، موضحا أن ما نتج عن الحوار استكمال للمشهد  الاستبدادي  الذي بدأ  بإصدار الإعلان الدستوري السابق في نوفمبر الماضي. 

وأضاف: "إنهم لن يفرطوا في دماء الشهداء والمصابين الذين   سقطوا في  أحداث قصر الاتحادية على يد الرئيس وجماعته وأنصاره"، مشددا على   أن الجبهة  مازالت تصر على مطالبها بإسقاط آثار الإعلان الدستوري السابق   ووقف الدستور  الذي وصفه بالباطل، مشيرا إلى أنهم سيستمرون في العمل السلمي   والمظاهرات  لإسقاط الدستور. 

ورفض الدكتور عمرو حمزاوي، عضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني،   التعليق على  إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري، وقال: "إن الجبهة ستجتمع اليوم   لإصدار موقفها  الرسمي من ما توصل إليه مرسي مع القوى السياسية".

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*استمعت نيابة مصر الجديدة برئاسة إبراهيم صالح، إلى أقوال 150 من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الذين قالوا فى التحقيقات أنهم أصيبوا على أيدى معارضى الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية فى أحداث اشتباكات قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*   	سيطرت حالة من  الغضب على المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير بمجرد معرفتهم  بعزم  الرئاسة على  اصدار اعلان دستوري جديد حيث اتهموا الرئيس بانه يتلاعب  بمشاعر  الشعب  المصري وانه قد اثبت في خطابه السابق انه لن يتنازل عن  الاستفتاء  على  الدستور.  	
	وقال محمد الشريف احد الشباب المعتصم في التحرير نرفض الاسلوب الذي ينتهجه    الرئيس فهو لا يقدم جديد ويثبت مع مرور الوقت انه رئيس لجماعة الاخوان    مشيرا الى ان جميع اللمتظاهرين يطالبون بعزل مرسي من منصبه لتأكدهم بان ما    يتم من الرئاسة تمثيلية هزلية .*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهادة مينا فيليب حول تعذيبه بـ«موقعة الاتحادية»   *


[YOUTUBE]lZ1ezlxoOug#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الان الزقازيق تحت الغاز يتم الان ضرب الثوار بقنابل الغاز بكثافة وتعدى الاخوان عليهم ايضا بالخرطوش والمولوتوف


----------



## marcelino (9 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ReG8dRuYq64[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DODY2010 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *أبـو سماعيـن والوحوش اللى معاة فـ مدينـة الإنتـاج الإعلامـي يطالبـون بـ إغـلاق :
> 
> CBC
> ON TV
> ...






ههههههههههههههههههه عسل


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2012)

أول رد فعل على مؤتمر رئاسة الجمهورية ، أعلن منذ قليل " محمد إبراهيم " عضو اللجنة العليا لحزب العدل بالإسكندرية "  إستقالته " من الحزب على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى " الفيس بوك " و التي أرجع أسبابها إلي اعتراضه على حضور "  أشرف أبو النور " التى تمت إقالته من الحزب باسم الحزب فى الاجتماع الرئاسى وجلوسه داخل الاجتماع بصفته رئيس للحزب . وقال " إن  رئيس حزب العدل المنتخب الأستاذ " عماد سيد احمد  " متسائلاً عن الامين العام للحزب المنتخب ايضا  واصفاً ذلك "  التهريج  " على حد قوله .   وكشف من خلال طرحه سؤالاً أخر قائلاً " هل مؤسسه الرئاسه تسمح بحضور هذه الاجتماعات لاى شخص أيا كان " بمعنى اى واحد يقولهم انا رئيس حزب يدخل الاجتماع الأ يوجد أوراق رسمية فى لجنة شؤون الاحزاب باسماء رؤساء الأحزاب ما يحدث هو العبث بعينه " .

الفجر


----------



## DODY2010 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*
ابراهيم عيسى: في عام 1993 اقتحمت قوات الأمن المصريه شركة سلسبيل لبرمجيات الكومبيوتر التابعه لخيرت الشاطر ,و تم العثور فيها على وثيقة بخط يد الشاطر نفسه بعنوان "
خطة التمكين ", علما بأن هذه الوثيقه تم نشرها في الصحف المصريه عام 2005 , و كان أبرز ما فيها :
---------
- تشويه الإعلام بشتى الطرق و إخراجه تماما من المشهد .
- تحييد الجيش و احتواء الشرطه .
- اختراق المخابرات العامه و الحربيه.
- السيطرة على المجتمع عن طريق الدين و إقناعه بأن الجماعه تمثل صحيح الدين الإسلامي و تكفير المخالفين و اغتيالهم معنويا .
- العمل على إيجاد بيئه دستوريه و قانونيه لتكوين ميلشيات مدربه على فنون القتال .​*


----------



## DODY2010 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اعلان دستوري  الان
> 
> العوا
> الغاء الاعلان الدستوري
> ...


*
الكائن الاخواني مؤيد للاعلان الدستوري ... ومؤيد أيضاً لالغاؤه
لا تخرج قبل ان تقول سبحان الله*


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7X8jbQXFe_U&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


أسرار منع ظهور صباحى على الـ سى بى سى


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جنود الداخلية من امام قصر الاتحادية يطالبون مرسى بالرحيل


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lZ1ezlxoOug[/YOUTUBE]
*

شهادة 
مينا فيليب 
حول تعذيبه
 بـ«موقعة الاتحادية»*


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

آخر النهار: المرشد يضع صورة مصاب معارض أثناء مؤتمره


[YOUTUBE]1Jqs9eTcRk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

مكالمة الشيخ حازم صلاح ابواسماعيل مع عمرو اديب - كاملة

[YOUTUBE]Ym7Dbo_AJgI&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* واجهته بتهم المتاجرة لدماء الشهداء فأغلق الهاتف


[YOUTUBE]SeryiS3w9rA[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*+
مش هنوصل للاستفتاء .
*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+
> مش هنوصل للاستفتاء .
> *



ربنا يسمع منك 

البلد هتضيع حد يسيب البرنس وينتخب زعيم عصابه ومليشياته 
​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*كتب – عمرو المزيدي:     *
*  	نجحت الخدمات الأمنية بالقاهرة فى القبض على 3 متهمين بحوزتهم مواد لتصنيع القنابل اليدوية قبل وصولهم إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية.*
*  	تمكنت مديرية أمن القاهرة من ضبط كلٍ من: سمير . ح . ن  ., ووائل . م . ح ,  والسيد . ع . ع, وإكرامي . م . ط ., وذلك حال  استقلالهم السيارة التاكسي  رقم ( ج ط ر 587 مصر ) ملك وقيادة الرابع  بمنطقة مصر الجديدة وبحوزتهم,(  صندوق خشبي بداخله 32 زجاجة تحوى بداخلها"  مخلوط خل ونشادر"، و كيلو جرام  مسامير 3سم، ونصف كيلو جرم نشادر جافة)  بمواجهة المتهمين أقروا أنهم كانوا  فى طريقهم للاتحادية.*
* 	وقد أمر وزير الداخلية أحمد جمال الدين باتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية   اللازمة حيال الواقعة، وبالعرض على النيابة قررت حبس المتهمين أربعة أيام   على ذمة التحقيقات.*​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*صرًّح "سامح عاشور"، نقيب المحامين، وعضو  جبهة الإنقاذ  الوطنى، أن الإعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى أصدره الرئيس  "محمد مرسى"، عقب  إجتماعه مع عدد من القوى الإسلامية والسياسية، هو تصحيح  خطأ الإعلان  الدستورى الصادر فى 21 نوفمبر الماضى، بخطأ آخر.


  	وأكد عاشور، أن الرئيس محمد مرسى ليس من حقه إصدار إعلان   دستورى جديد، مشيرا فى تصريح صحفى إلى أن "الغاية من الإعلان الدستورى،   تحققت بحصار المحكمة الدستورية العليا من نظر قضية حل الجميعة التأسيسية،   وإعاقة عملها، بعد تخوف جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من إصدار حكم بحل الجميعة   التأسيسية، مشيراً إلى أن المخطط الرئيسى للرئيس هو إستيلاء الإخوان على   الدستور".
*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*علق نائب رئيس حزب النور الدكتور يسرى  حماد على حديث الكاتب الكبير محمد  حسنين هيكل قائلا :"فى حالة تعرض الرئيس  محمد مرسى للخطر ستقوم على الفور  ثورة إسلامية، ولو قتل الرئيس ستقوم  ثورة إسلامية بحكم إسلامى كامل على أرض  مصر".

 	وأضاف خلال صفحته بالفيس بوك : الأغلبية اللى متخيلين  أنهم ممكن يقتلوا  مرسى، وإن المجلس العسكري، يرجع يحكم مصر ويمسكها رئيس  عسكري أو رئيس على  كيفهم أحب أفهمهم أن أقوى جيوش العالم لا تستطيع ردع  ثورة إسلامية ولا حتى  ثورة عادية".

 	وإستكمل :"الحشود اللى بتحضر خطبة فى المساجد والشوارع  المحيطة به لأى شيخ  من مشايخ المسلمين المشهورين يعادل 5 أضعاف حشود  المعارضة ده على الفرض أن  الحسابات بالعدد" .

ايه الجبروت ده معقول كده  احنا فى غابه مش فى مصر ام الدنيا يارب خدهم وريحنا منهم العصابه دى 
ربنا ينتقم من اللى زور الانتخابات وجاب لنا المخلوق الغريب ده
*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*كتب - أحمد عطية  :     
 	أمر النائب العام المستشار/ طلعت عبدالله نيابة أمن  الدولة العليا  بالتحقيق فى البلاغ المقدم من لجنة حقوق الإنسان بنقابة  المحامين ضد محمد  البرادعي -رئيس حزب الدستور- وحمدين صباحى وعمرو موسى  المرشحان الخاسران فى  انتخابات  الرئاسة؛ لاتهامهم بالخيانة العظمى  والتآمر والانقلاب على  الشرعية .
 	كانت لجنة الحريات قد ذكرت فى بلاغها الذى حمل رقم  15067 عرائض النائب  العام ان المشكو فى حقهم ارتكبوا جرائم بشعة فى حق  الشعب المصر، وتآمروا  على الانقلاب بالقوة على شرعية الدكتور/ محمد مرسى  رئيس الجمهورة المنتخب  بإرادة الشعب .
	وتضمن البلاغ أن المشكو فى حقهم قاموا بالتغرير ببسطاء الشعب وحشدهم   للقيام بمظاهرات واعتصامات ضد نظام الحكم، و محاولتهم اقتحام القصر   الجمهورى؛ مما ادى الى اشتباكات عنيفة بين المويدين والمعارضين أسفرت عن   سقوط  العديد من القتلى والمصابين .
	و طالبوا فى بلاغهم سرعة القبض على المشكو فى حقهم والتحقيق معهم واحالتهم   للجنايات طبقًا لنص المادة 77 فى قانون العقوبات لارتكابهم افعالًا تؤدى   للمساس بسلامة الوطن ووحدته*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*





قامت قوات الحرس الجمهورى بتضييق الخناق على مداخل محيط قصر   الاتحادية فيما يشبه المنع، مما دفع العديد من المتظاهرين الدخول عن طريق   الشوارع الجانبية المؤدية للقصر.
*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*   	اقتحم ملثمون،  اليوم، محطة مترو السادات، وكان عددهم 15 فردا، حيث توجهوا  إلى ناظر  المحطة وطالبوه بإغلاقها، موضحين له أن هذا اليوم يدخل ضمن أيام  العصيان  المدني، ولابد من إيقاف تشغيل المترو اعتراضا على الإعلان الدستوري   والدستور.  	   	وقام اللواء وجيه صادق، رئيس شرطة النقل والمواصلات،  والمهندس عبد الله  فوزي، رئيس شركة المترو، بالتفاوض معهم لعدم إيقاف  تشغيل المترو، حرصا على  مصالح الجماهير، ومازال التفاوض قائما حتى الآن،  علما بأن حركة تشغيل  المترو لم تتأثر بذلك ويعمل بشكل طبيعي.*


----------



## Senamor (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*"أقباط من أجل مصر": لابد من عزل مرسي والإخوان وتكوين مجلس رئاسى بقيادة صباحى*





*
أصدرت حركة "أقباط من أجل مصر" بياناً أكدت فيه ضرورة عزل الرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعة الإخوان، ووصفتهم بأنهم أعداء للوطن وللمصريين، وذلك بعد الإعلان الدستوري الجديد واحتجاجا علي نتائج اجتماع القوي الوطنية مع مرسي.

وأكد هانى الجزيرى رئيس الحركة في بيان لها صادر اليوم، أن الدستور فيه عبارات تقلل من شأن مصر، رافضاً أن يكون لأحد مهما كان تغيير حدود مصر، وطالب بأن تكف المعارضة عن اعتبار الإخوان فصيلاً سياسيًّا، مبررا ذلك بأنه: "لا تعاطف مع الخونة" على حد قوله.

وتابع الجزيري: "علينا أن ندرس موقف كل شخص حضر الحوار مع الرئاسة، ويجب الحذر منهم فى الخطط المستقبلية واستبعادهم تماما".

وطالب البيان جبهة الإنقاذ بالإسراع فى إصدار بيان بعزل مرسى وتكوين مجلس رئاسى بقيادة حمدين صباحى الأصغر سنًّا، بجانب وجود شخصية عسكرية، وأن يعمل الجميع معه بصدق*​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​الوطن | مرتضى منصور يتقدم رسميا ببلاغ ل 
*النائب_العام*
 ضد 
*الرئيس*
 محمد 
*مرسي*​​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخوان المسلمين فى بيان:الحوار الوسيلة الوحيدة والمتحضرة لحل المشكلات..والجميع لابد أن يحترم الإرادة الشعبية ويلتزم بقواعد الديمقراطية​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | مشادات بين المعارضين والحرس الجمهوري لمنعهم من الانضمام لمعتصمي ​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخوان المسلمين فى بيان:لم يعد هناك مبرر للإثارة وشحن الجماهير ضد الإعلان السابق للتظاهر ضده..ونقبل نتيجة الاستفتاء أيا كانت​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*مقر جماعة الاخوان فرع الاسماعيلية -سابقا-*





​
​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رئيس «قضاة المنيا» يطالب زملاءه بإعلان موافقتهم الإشراف على الاستفتاء​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:مسيرات من مساجد النور بالعباسية وكشك بحدائق القبة وميدان الساعة وتقاطع مصطفى النحاس مع عباس العقاد الساعة الرابعة باتجاه الاتحادية​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

المصرى اليوم:استقالة 4 أعضاء من «القومي لحقوق الإنسان».. و«الغرياني» يفشل في إقناعهم بالعودة​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

عبد الحكيم عبد الناصر: لو قرر مرسى ألا يكون رئيسًا لكل المصريين فعليه الرحيل​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

البرادعي:معركة الدستورليست حول من في السلطةوانماحول شكل الدولة وحرياتنا وكرامتنا.عليناأن نسأل أنفسنا هل نريدأن ننظرالي الأمام أم الي الوراء؟​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

سي بي سي: جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى تجتمع اليوم لتحديد موقفها من الحوار الوطني​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

التيار الشعبي بأسيوط: جماعة الإخوان تمارس إرهابًا تجاه معارضيها بسبب ما تفعله من خطف وتعذيب للنشطاء ​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن| ​*غنيم*: الإعلان الدستوري الجديد ألغى التحصين على قرارات ​*الرئيس* وحدد مسار "لا" بشكل واضح​​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

براهيم الجرحى : زيادة اسعار الكهرباء وزيادة ضريبة المبيعات وعايزين الناس تصوت على دستورهم علشان الدين؟؟ المصري متدين بس عند لقمة العيش بيبقى بوذي!!​​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الكنائس ترفض الإعلان الدستورى الجديد وتدعو للمشاركة بالاستفتاء​اليوم السابع​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

خبراء: الإعلان الدستوري الثاني لم يحل الأزمة.. وجاء لامتصاص غضب الشارع​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​سي بي سي: مسيرة 
للأولتراس
 تصل 
التحرير
 تنديدا بالإعلان الدستوري الجديد وسط هتافات في الجنة في الجنة يا 
جيكا​​​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

سي بي سي|مصدر عسكرى:دوى أصوات الطائرات هى عملية تدريبية مشتركة بين القوات الجوية والدفاع الجوي لقياس مدى الكفاءة القتالية للمعدات​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

النائب العام يحيل بلاغا يتهم تهانى الجبالى ومرتضى منصور وآخرين بالانقلاب على الحكم إلي التحقيق ​الاهرام​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصد*​|متابعات| د. محمد البرادعى عبر تويتر: معركة الدستور ليست حول من في السلطة وانما حول شكل الدولة وحرياتنا.​​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | الكنيسة الإنجيلية تعلن قبولها ​*الإعلان_الدستورى* وتدعو الأقباط للمشاركة في ​*الاستفتاء*


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

أحمد فوزي: إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري إنتصار للإرادة الشعبية​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الحرس الجمهورى يتراجع عن إغلاق مداخل الاتحادية بعد هياج المعتصمين​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

"التجمع" يحمل أجهزة الأمن مسئولية الحفاظ على أرواح الإعلاميين فى مدينة الإنتاج​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

متظاهرو التحرير يحتفلون بفوز الأهلى على هيروشيما اليابانى بالميدان​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 ديسمبر 2012)

((( مصيــــــــــــدة المـــــــادة 225 ))) ... وتنــــص علــــــى :::
 يعمل بالدستور من تاريخ إعلان موافقة الشعب عليه في الإستفتاء , وذلك بأغلبية عدد الأصوات الصحيحة للمشاركين في الإستفتاء .. إنتهى
 - بكااااااام ؟؟ بأغلبية عدد الأصوات الصحيحة للمشاركين في الإستفتاء 
 - يعني إيه ؟؟؟ يعني لو راح عشرة بس من ال52 مليون اللي ليهم حق التصويت النتيجة تمشي !!
 ((( يعني مافيش حد أدنى لنسبة المشاركة زي كل عمليات التصويت المحترمة .. مثل حتى عضوية البرلمان )))
 علمأ بأن عضو البرلمان لا يعتبر ناجحاً إذا حصل على أقل من 10% من عدد أصوات من لهم حق التصويت حتى ولو أخذ 100% من نسبة الحاضرين
 ==>> لأ ... مش بنقول شارك ولا روح .. إحنا بس بنوريك شغل اليهود اللي في دستورهم 
 والبقية تأتي
 يسقط يسقط حكم الخونة .. اللي لا ليهم عهد ولا كلمة
 شييييييييييير بلييييييز
 =================
 مسودة الدستور من الموقع الرسمي للجنة غرتاكي
http://sharek.dostour.eg/sharek


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام عدد من المعتصمين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية والمعارضين لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد، بطرد الباعة الجائلين خارج مقر الاعتصام،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*البلتاجى: الإعزاز والتقدير للثوار الذين وقفوا ضد الإعلان الدستورى هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى الوقت الذى انخفضت فيه أعداد المتظاهرين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، صباح اليوم الأحد، عاودت قوات الحرس الجمهورى استكمال إقامة الجدار العازل المتواجد ببداية شارع المرغنى بجوار نادى هيليوبليس،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت حركة شباب 6 إبريل رفضها لما أسفر عنه لقاء الرئيس، بعدد من القوى السياسية والإسلامية بمقر الاتحادية أمس السبت، معتبرة أنها مراوغة واستمرار لمسلسل الخداع باسم الشرعية والقانون وإهدارا للوقت.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهورى يقيم جدارا عازلا جديدا أعلى نفق العروبة 

قامت قوات الحرس الجمهورى المتواجدة بمحيط قصر الاتحادية فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد، بإقامة جدار عازل مكون من كونتينرات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال د. علاء الأسوانى، الأديب والناشط السياسى:" كيف يمكن إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى مع الإبقاء على مضمونه وعلى الآثار المترتبة عليه والإبقاء على الاستفتاء فى موعده لماذا لا يحترم مرسى ذكاءنا".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهد مجمع التحرير، صباح اليوم، توافد العشرات من المواطنين بعد أن قام المعتصمون بميدان التحرير بإغلاقه أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى ما تردد حول استقالة حسين عبد الغنى، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم الجبهة، كما أشارت إلى أن هناك العديد من الحسابات الوهمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك تنتحل شخصيته.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*نقل الحسينى أبو ضيف لوحدة عناية الحالات الحرجة بـ"قصر العينى"

قالت عبير سعدى وكيل نقابة الصحفيين، إنه تم نقل الزميل الحسينى أبو ضيف الصحفى بجريدة الفجر، والذى أصيب بطلق خرطوش فى الرأس خلال أحداث اشتباكات قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*البلتاجى:الإعلان الدستورى الجديد أنهى الأزمة وسنتصدى لسيناريو الفوضى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإنقاذ الوطنى: قرارات الرئيس مراوغة لتمرير دستور مرفوض شعبيا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الزمر: علينا الاتجاه للشعب.. وأتوقع أن تتجه جبهة الإنقاذ للاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور حسن نافعة، أستاذ العلوم السياسية، أن مصر تشهد الآن حلقة جديدة من حلقات مسلسل ثورة 25 يناير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور أحمد الحلوانى نقيب المعلمين وعضو الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور، إن الجمعية تعرضت لقصف إعلامى مادى ومعنوى شديد، فى محاولة لتحطيم سير العمل داخل التأسيسية، مؤكداً أن هذه الجمعية منتخبة بتوافق وطنى وبرعاية المجلس العسكرى، مضيفا "الكنيسة شكرتنا لأننا وضعنا كل ما يرضيها فى الدستور الجديد".*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة: 20 مصاباً حصيلة مظاهرات الامس ..و16 سيارة إسعاف لتأمين فعاليات اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال عضو بارز فى جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، وهى تكتل المعارضة الرئيسى فى مصر، اليوم الأحد، إن قرار الرئيس محمد مرسى المضى قدما فى إجراء استفتاء على مسودة الدستور الجديد "صادم"، وسيعمق الأزمة السياسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأسوانى: نوافق على الاستفتاء شريطة استبعاد "الأميين" من التصويت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدير أمن القاهرة يتفقد محيط الاتحادية قبل انطلاق المسيرات عصر اليوم

تفقد اللواء أسامة الصغير مدير أمن القاهرة، صباح اليوم الأحد، محيط قصر الاتحادية، بعد أن أقامت قوات الحرس الجمهورى جدارين عازلين بشارع الميرغنى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

هل من جديد


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*سامح عاشور: الرئيس حقق غايته بمنع "الدستورية" من حل "التأسيسية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*ياسر على: الإعلان الدستورى الجديد انحاز لإرادة الشعب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*رفيق حبيب: تأكد أن الجماعة المنظمة هى الحصن الحامى للثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكدت الجماعة الإسلامية وحزبها السياسى البناء والتنمية، أن الإعلان الدستورى الجديد يمثل طوق نجاة للوطن من حالة الاستقطاب والفتنة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمزاوى: الاستفتاء على الدستور غير ديمقراطى لأنه يكرس الاستبداد الرئاسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الحرية والعدالة" يطلق حملة "بالدستور العجلة تدور" للتصويت بـ"نعم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتقد الدكتور خالد علم الدين، مستشار رئيس الجمهورية لشئون البيئة، عدم حضور حمدين صباحى والدكتور محمد البرادعى لحوار أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال يسرى حماد، المتحدث باسم حزب النور السلفى، إن الإعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى صدر بالأمس، حقق مطالب الثوار الحقيقيين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*اجتماع طارئ لـ"قضاة بنى سويف" لبحث الموقف النهائى من الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يأمر بالتحقيق مع الجبالى والزند بتهمة تدبير انقلاب على الحكم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ياسر على: الإعلان الدستورى الجديد انحاز لإرادة الشعب*


*ههههههههههههههه*
*ما هو اما أحنا شوية حشاشين*
*قاعدين مع حشاشيين*
*فى قعدة حشيش*
*أما أحنا بهايم بنسمع بهايم*
*قاعدين فى زريبة*
*يا اما أحنا عبطا قاعدين مع جماعة أعبط*
*وكلنا بنستعبط*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*يعقد المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى قضاة مصر مؤتمرا صحفيا ظهرا بعد غد الثلاثاء، يعلن خلاله الموقف النهائى لقضاة مصر من الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الداخلية تنفى ما نشرته (أ.ش.أ) حول اقتحام ملثمين لمترو"السادات"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل يناشد القوى الوطنية فض الاعتصام والتوجه لصناديق الاستفتاء

ناشــد الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، مختلف القوى والتيارات السياسية من المعتصمين أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا، وفى ميدان التحرير، وأمام قصر الاتحادية، وأمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، إنهاء اعتصامهــم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الكنائس ترفض الإعلان الدستورى الجديد وتدعو للمشاركة بالاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت حركة شباب 6 إبريل "الجبهة الديمقراطية " عن رفضها لإصدار إعلان دستورى جديد لعدم ورود جديد به ولانتفاء الغرض من الإعلان الدستورى الأول، وهو تمرير مشروع الدستور الإخوانى وقبلها تحصين لجنته التأسيسية غير المتوازنة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت القبائل العربية خلال مؤتمرا صحفيا اليوم الأحد عقد بقاعة المؤتمرات بالأزهر الشريف، مساندتها للإعلان الدستورى والاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد السفير على العشيرى مساعد وزير الخارجية لشئون المصريين فى الخارج، استعداد البعثات والسفارات والقنصليات المصرية حول العالم لإجراء الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد يوم الأربعاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*كتيبة من الحرس الجمهورى تغلق مدخل الاتحادية مرة أخرى

حالة من القلق والاستنفار الأمنى بمحيط قصر الاتحادية وذلك بعدما توافدت أنباء بتحرك مسيرة للشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل متجهة نحو الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*رفيق حبيب: قوى النظام السابق شكلت كتلة معادية للثورة تحت غطاء ثورى

قال الدكتور رفيق حبيب نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، إن قوى النظام السابق ظلت تحرك موجات الفوضى منذ سقوط رأس النظام، حتى استطاعت بناء تحالف مع أغلب القوى العلمانية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*قامت سلطات مطار القاهرة، بفتح المجال الجوى منذ قليل ، عقب إغلاقه لمدة ساعة فوق سماء القاهرة، وذلك بعد انتهاء تدريبات للقوات المسلحة فى المجال الجوى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*محافظة القاهرة تقرر تأجيل امتحانات نصف العام إلى 2 يناير

وافق الدكتور أسامة كمال محافظ القاهرة، على المقترح المقدم من شاهيناز الدسوقى مدير مديرية التربية والتعليم، بتأجيل امتحانات منتصف العام بمدارس القاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعتذر الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، عن لقاء طلاب الجامعات، والذى كان مقررا فى السادسة من مساء اليوم،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*بلاغ يتهم"الأمن الوطنى"بالتورط فى أحداث"الاتحادية"وحرق مقار"الإخوان"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأ منذ قليل اجتماع مغلق لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، بأحد العقارات بمنطقة الدقى، من أجل الوصول إلى موقف نهائى للجبهة بشأن القرار الذى اتخذه الدكتور محمد مرسى بالأمس بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى وإصدار آخر جديد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصدر قضائى: الوقت لن يسمح للمحكمة الدستورية بنظر دعوى حل "الشورى" 

قال مصدر قضائى، إن المحكمة الدستورية بعد الإعلان الدستورى الجديد من حقها نظر دعوى حل مجلس الشورى، وبيان مدى دستورية قانون الانتخابات الذى انتخب أعضاؤه، إلا أن هذا لن يحدث فى الواقع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يتسلقون الجدار العازل.. ويهتفون: "ارحل يعنى امشى"

تسلق عدد من المتظاهرين المحتشدين الجدار العازل بمحيط قصر الاتحادية بشارع الميرغنى، بعدما أغلقت قوات الحرس الجمهورى الفتحة المؤدية للدخول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*عززت قوات الحرس الجمهورى، من تواجدها بمحيط قصر الاتحادية بـ3 كتائب إضافية، وقاموا بإجراء عدد من التمارين العسكرية. *


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمين صندوق نادي القضاة لا يحق للنائب العام التحقيق مع الزند و الجبالي والسبب
*
*2012-12-09 16:35:51*

* 




*
* أمين صندوق نادي القضاة: لا يحق للنائب العام التحقيق مع "الزند" و"الجبالي" قبل رفع الحصانة*
* قال المستشار  علاء قنديل، أمين صندوق نادي قضاة مصر، أنه ليس من حق النائب العام بمقتضى  القانون إصدار أمر بالتحقيق مع عدد من القضاة، وعلى رأسهم المستشار أحمد  الزند، رئيس نادي قضاة مصر، بتهمة قلب نظام الحكم، وذلك لامتلاكهم الحصانة  القضائية. وأضاف قنديل، في تصريح خاص لـ"الوطن"، يجب أن يطلب النائب العام  أولاً، قبل التحقيق مع القضاة، رفع الحصانة القضائية عنهم، حتى يتم  استدعاءهم للتحقيق في تلك الاتهامات الموجهة إليهم.*
​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*



​أعلن  حزب "المصرى الديموقراطى" عن تلقى رئيسه الدكتور محمد أبو الغار وابنته  الدكتورة هنا، وأعضاء بالحزب وقياداته، تهديدات باستهدافهم شخصيًا بالقتل،  وبإحراق مقار الحزب، ومن بينها مقره الرئيسى.​وقالت  الحزب، فى بيان له اليوم الأحد، إن هذه التهديدات جاءت عبر مكالمات هاتفية  ورسائل هاتفية قصيرة، متمنيا أن يتنبه المصريون إلى هذا النهج الفاشي  للاستبداد.​وأشار  إلى أن هذه التهديدات تأتى فى سياق التطورات السريعة والمتلاحقة من مواقف  يفرضها تعنت الرئيس وقيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، فى مواجهة المطالب  التى يرفعها الشباب الرافض للاستفتاء ولتوقيته، والأحزاب السياسية الممثلة  فى جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني، ومنها المصرى الديمقراطى، الذى يسعي إلى البحث عن  الحقوق الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والعدالة الاجتماعية، ويؤمن بأن الواقع  المصرى لن يتغير إلا بعد منح جميع فئات الشعب فرصا حقيقية للعمل والتعليم  والصحة، للوصول إلى مصر الحديثة العصرية التى جرى من أجلها دم الشهداء  والمصابين.
​*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




[/COLOR]*


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]p5pci9n7Hgw[/YOUTUBE]بالفيديو،لحظة القبض على د.سلمى أبو المجد


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

سلمي ألو المجد تمسح بكرامة عصام العريان الارض بعد الإفراج عنها[YOUTUBE]546015128761379[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

لصحافة الكويتية تفضح الاخوان المسلمين و تكشف تقديمهم رشاوى 20 دينار لمن يدلى بصوتع بنعم فى الاستفتاء على الدستور المزعوم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزير الدفاع: القوات المسلحة ملك للشعب ولا تنحاز لأي فصيل


نشر فى : الأحد 9 ديسمبر 2012 - 4:05 م 

كتب – حاتم الجهمي:أكد الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، أن القوات المسلحة هي ملك للشعب وهي جزء من الدولة المصرية، تضع مصلحة الوطن وأمنه القومي فوق كل اعتبار، وأنها تؤدي مهامها الوطنية بكل نزاهة وحيادية، ولا تنحاز لأي طرف أو فصيل سوى للشعب المصري، وأكد على ضرورة تكاتف الجميع، وأن يكونوا يدًا واحدة للحفاظ على وحدة الوطن واستقراره، ومواجهة التحديات التي تهدد الأمن القومي المصري.

كما شهد الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، مشروع مراكز القيادة التعبوي "كريم 81" الذي تنفذه وحدات من القوات الجوية بالتزامن مع مشروع (جاسر - 100) الذي تنفذه إحدى تشكيلات الدفاع الجوي بالمنطقة الجنوبية العسكرية، بحضور الفريق صدقي صبحي رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة وقادة الأفرع الرئيسية وعدد من قادة القوات المسلحة.

تضمن المشروع إقلاع التشكيلات الجوية من عدد من القواعد الجوية في توقيت متزامن لصد الهجمات الجوية المعادية، وتأمين الأهداف الحيوية والمنشآت الهامة بالدولة التي تقع في نطاق المسؤولية، بالتعاون مع وسائل وأسلحة الدفاع الجوي لتأمين المجال الجوي، والتصدي لكافة التهديدات، وتنفيذ المهام المخططة والطارئة تحت مختلف الظروف.

وتأكد الفريق أول السيسى من إتقان القوات المنفذة للمهام والواجبات المكلفة بها، وسرعة الاستجابة للمواقف المتغيرة والطارئة التي يمكن التعرض لها خلال مراحل العمليات.

وأشاد بالأداء المتميز والقدرات المهارية والقتالية وللقوات المشاركة في التدريب وسرعة الاستجابة في رصد وتتبع الأهداف والوصول إليها، مؤكدًا أهمية التدريبات المشتركة التي تجريها القوات الجوية وقوات الدفاع الجوي على كافة الاتجاهات الاستراتيجية للوقوف على مدى الجاهزية والاستعداد لتأمين وحماية سماء مصر ضد أي عدائيات، وتحقيق السيطرة على المجال الجوي المصري، على مدار 24 ساعة.

وشدد الفريق أول السيسي على أهمية الحفاظ على ما تملكه القوات المسلحة من أسلحة ومعدات، وتعظيم الاستفادة منها في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية الراهنة، والاستفادة بما نملكه من قدرات علمية وبحثية في تطوير أدائها، والتغلب على المشكلات والتحديات التي تواجها القوات خلال تنفيذ المهام.




ماذا يعنى هذا التصريح ومن هم الاعداء  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الواشنطن بوست : 
"عصام العريان " مخاطبا الادارة الامريكية :
ان سقطت جماعة الاخوان في مصر وانتصر التيار المدني فهو تهديد للامن القومي الاسرائيلي.


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهوري يغلق جميع الطرق المؤدية لقصر "الاتحادية" 

*​*12/9/2012   6:25 PM​*​*
 



​
  	قامت قوات الحرس الجمهوري، المتواجدة بمحيط قصر  الاتحادية الرئاسي،  بإغلاق  جميع المداخل المؤدية إلى القصر، بعد عصر  الأحد، ومنع المتظاهرين  من  الوصول إلى مقر الاعتصام.
  	ونشبت مشادات كلامية بين المعتصمين وقوات الحرس  الجمهوري، بسبب منع دخول   متظاهرين جدد إلى مقر الاعتصام، والسماح فقط  بخروج المتواجدين بالاعتصام.*​* 	وعلى جانب آخر، قام رسامو الجرافيتى برسم صور على جدران القصر الجمهورى، وسط اعتصام المئات من المتظاهرين.*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*محكمة القضاء الإدارى - صورة أرشيفية                         
كتب محمد أسعد

قضت الدائرة الثانية بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى، برئاسة  المستشار  إبراهيم إسماعيل نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، بتغريم محامى جماعة  الإخوان  المسلمين مبلغ مليون و470 ألف جنيه، وذلك بعد تنازلهم عن جميع  طلبات رد  الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى.

وقضت المحكمة بإثبات تنازلهم عن طلب الرد مع تغريمهم مبلغ 6 آلاف جنيه عن   كل مستشار فى الدائرة التى طلبوا ردها وعددهم 7 مستشارين فى الـ35 طعنا.


اليوم السابع
*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى فى اجتماعهم المغلق بمنزل الدكتور  محمد  أبو الغار بالدقى، الحشد بكل قوة، للتصويت بـ "لا" فى الاستفتاء على   الدستور الجديد، والذى سيجرى فى 15 ديسمبر المقبل، والجبهة ستعلن هذا  الأمر  فى مؤتمر صحفى بعد قليل فى مقر حزب الوفد.*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

حازم فاروق يقوم بتعذيب مواطن مصرى بصورة بشعة 


[YOUTUBE]IxPhDn7ANqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال جورج إسحق الناشط السياسى والقيادى  بحزب الدستور أن  الإعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى أصدره الرئيس بعد حوار مع  بعض الموالين  مرفوض، مؤكدًا استمرار الاعتصام أمام الاتحادية لحين إسقاط  الدستور الجديد،  وتشكيل جمعية تأسيسية جديدة. وأضاف: "كنا نعرف أن كل هذا  سيحدث، مشيرا إلى  أن ما خرج عنه الحوار لم يختلف عن  الوثيقة التي سبق  وطرحها نائب الرئيس  ورفضناها"

التحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبواسماعيل: سأترأس لجنه الاشراف علي الاستفتاء لضمان عمليه الاستفتاء لانه لم يعرف عني الكذب ..
*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*"المكتب الاعلامى لعمرو موسي": لا يمكن اتهام "موسي" بالخيانة العظمى.. ولم يصلنا أى إخطار بالتحقيق
  قال المكتب الإعلامي لعمرو موسي، رئيس حزب المؤتمر وعضو  جبهة الإنقاذ  الوطنى، إن البلاغات التى أحالها النائب العام المستشار طلعت  عبدالله،  للمستشار تامر الفرجاني المحامي العام الأول لنيابات أمن الدولة  العليا،  في البلاغ المقدم من لجنة حقوق الإنسان بنقابة المحامين، وتتهم  "موسى"  بالتخابر وقلب نظام الحكم، مجرد كلام لتشويه صورته نظرا للمجهود  الذى يقوم  به فى الفترة الأخيرة من خلال قيادته للقوى المعارضة فى مصر.  وأوضح،  المكتب الإعلامى أن مثل هذه الأمور إجرائية للبت فى مدى جدية البلاغ  من  خلال المحامي العام، والتأكد من كونه بلاغا كيديا أم لا، مؤكدا أنه حتى   الآن لم يتلق إخطارا بالتحقيق حول هذا البلاغ.
*


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الوطن | هؤلاء من قال عنهم مرسي "مأجورين"*







[YOUTUBE]mPSaegjZghE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة القبة تنطلق إلى الاتحادية مطالبة بـ إعدام الرئيس*


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

بديع: إزاي أحكم مصر والمتظاهرون دخلوا مكتبي وكسروه

[YOUTUBE]ejnNlo0SoMM[/YOUTUBE]



سؤال من يحكم مصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيره الأخوان من مسجد النور الى قصر الاتحاديه لدعم الرئيس مع توقع حدوث اشتباكات*


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*ماذا لو حكم الإخوان مصر؟ *

*- أخطر 3 دقائق في تاريخ مصر*





[YOUTUBE]E3y73S9oEbM&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

توثيق مذبحة قصر الأتحادية 5 ديسمبر2012 ::

شييير ورتويت :
بقيادة ميليشيات الأخوان المسلمين ضد الشعب المصري (فيديوهات- صور- شهادات حية )

ملحوظة: اخر تحديث للتوثيق بتاريخ 6 ديسمبر 2012
الفيديوهات:

بدأ توافد الميليشيات امام الأتحادية وترديدهم للصيحات الجهادية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-D6sUPo5GI&feature=g-user-u

احد شباب الأخوان بعد التهجم علي الخيام وازالتها يقول "انا واقف علي الغنيمة"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NakR01cEe7Y

تحطيم الأخوان لخيام المعتصمين
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtjNz4FWzn8&feature=youtu.be&a

بداية الأعتداء وفض الأعتصام من الميليشيات الأخوانية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VBAJZp3NIoY

اعتداء الميليشيات علي سيدات محجبات اثناء عبورهن امام القصر وهتافهم "مرسي! مرسي!"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=8v9JtAU-UL4&feature=endscreen

اتهام الأخوان للثوار بشربهم الحشيش والخمر بعد تحطيمهم للخيام
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6doWU4DzU2U

الأخوان يجردون متظاهر من ملابسه ويسحلونه علي الأرض
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SU5Y_vb9Ugw#

المحرض الأخواني زياد تحريراوي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=D2YFUsrCkVQ

احد متظاهري الأخوان وهو يضرب رصاص حي في وجه المتظاهرين (من زوايا مختلفة)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=452088661515066
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXzH4PuvpLQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV_AXUGNjOE&feature=g-all-u

اطلاق ميليشيات الأخوان النار علي المتظاهرين وهم يصرخون "الله اكبر" والشرطة تكتفي بالفرجة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZ8uesrky_U

مشهد واضح لأحد شبيحة الأخوان يطلق النار في وجه المتظاهرين في حماية الأمن المركزي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oZ8uesrky_U#!

عصام العريان يقوم بالتحريض العلني علي الثوار ووصفهم بالبلطجية والأرهابيين ومؤيدين الفلول ويطلب من الشعب بالنزول للقبض عليهم والأنتقام (هام ودليل ادانة واضح)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QkADLfnZFY

تحريض الميليشيات الأخوانية للشرطة علي التقدم وضرب المتظاهرين وصراخهم "ياللا اهجموا"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mnVlgt1GDg4#!

حرب الأخوان غلي الثوار في حراسة الأمن المركزي والشرطة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKDfHQrfJJ4

حماية الشرطة للمجرمين
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrgOawSmGHc

الأخوان يقومون بسحل وتعذيب المتظاهرين (في حماية الأمن المركزي) لأجبارهم علي الأعتراف بتقاضيهم اموال
http://www.mujaz.me/Videos/0/9211/ا...-لإجبارهم-على-الاعتراف-بتقاضي-أموال-من-الفلول



احتفال الأخوان بغزوة الأتحادية وفض الأعتصام وهتافهم "الله اكبر" وترديدهم الصيحات الجهادية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=FKEU0yjUSSY&feature=endscreen

احتفال الميليشيات الأخوانية صباح 6 ديسمبر بقتل المصريين امام القصر وهتافهم "مرسي بيضرب في المليان"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pwgJKcwmVi8

فيديو توثيقي للتسجيل مع الأخوان قبل المذبحة يوم 1 ديسمبر في مليونية النهضة وتحريضهم علي العنف مع الثوار بأسم الدين والشريعة (هام)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrgOawSmGHc

المقدم وليد من قوات تأمين القصر يكشف مخططات ميليشيات الأخوان (هام جداً ودليل إدانة واضح)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geeOUzBQcik&feature=youtube_gdata_player

فيديو توثيقي لبرنامج يوسف الحسيني وفضحه للأخوان وتحريضهم والأدلاء بشهادته
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeFG9K2KScM&feature=youtu.be

فيديو توثيقي للمذبحة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi7wADoX1mQ&feature=youtu.be

احد مؤيدي مرسي يطالب بسجن المعارضين وشنقهم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZf8u_8SSAQ&feature=youtu.be

تهديد الأمين العام لحزب السلامة والتنمية السلفي محمد ابو سمرة بإعلان الجهاد المسلح في حالة سقوط مرسي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xVMmBh2QEZU#!

الصور:

احد شبيحة الأخوان وهو يصوب السلاح
https://twitter.com/WilloEgy/status/276609428713766913/photo/1

الخرطوش المستخدم في قتل الثوار
https://twitter.com/Monasosh/status/276546892484198401/photo/1

تكاتف شبيحة الأخوان علي ضرب طفل صغير
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A9a0bfZCIAAJVJ_.jpg



صورة الناشطة علا شهبة بعد تعذيبها علي يد ميليشيات الأخوان
https://twitter.com/Sarah_Othmann/status/276604862135926784/photo/1
https://twitter.com/saeed7452s/status/276612128213983232/photo/1

المهندس مينا فيليب بعد تعذيبه
https://twitter.com/iRafla/status/276607597182849024/photo/1

الناشط توني صبري بعد تعذيبه
https://twitter.com/o0naa/status/276662271961358337/photo/1

البوم صور للشهداء والمصابين من الأعتداء
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...54.46930.175807659127435&type=1&theater;تعذيب الرهائن من الثوار
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...599.17137.126911394076715&type=1&theater;صورة لحرب الشوارع
https://twitter.com/saeed7452s/status/276611857442291712/photo/1

تجمع الشبيحة لضرب احد امتظاهرين يرتدي تيشيرت 6 ابريل
https://twitter.com/saeed7452s/status/276612056818520064/photo/1

تجمع الشبيحة لضرب متظاهر حتي النزيف (تحذير صورة صعبة)
https://twitter.com/MhmdRoma/status/276614426998763520/photo/1
https://twitter.com/MhmdRoma/status/276614476369915904/photo/1

تحريض الأخوان علي ضرب متظاهر
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...54.85149.407305752650846&type=1&theater;شبيحة الأخوان وحملهم للمسدسات (دليل ادانة واضح)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?..._438891736164017_607188546_n.jpg&size=600,400

احد المصابين في العين (تحذير صورة صعبة)
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...8884.71955.300779059985023&type=1&theater;احد المصابين بالخرطوش في الظهر
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...454.138973.100000116712911&type=1&theater;احد افراد الأخوان يضرب الخرطوش علي المتظاهرين
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...32.595177.21584000631&type=1&theater;الأعتداء علي سيدة
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9.84189.290432281007802&type=1&theater;مجموعة من صور الرهائن في يد ميليشيات الأخوان لتعذيبهم لأجبارهم علي الأعتراف بتقاضي اموال
http://www.albedaiah.com/node/9642#.UMBd2OTPTqF



احد شبيحة الأخوان المتهم بتعذيب المصابين (مطلوب للعدالة)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...67321556616121&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf

الشهيد محمد ممدوح احمد الحسيني
https://twitter.com/ByRedz/status/276601098301759488/photo/1

ورقة من جيب احد شبيحة الأخوان وفيها تقسيم لمهام الميليشيات في الحشد والتأمين والفض (بها اسماءهم وارقام التليفون)
https://twitter.com/WilloEgy/status/276609155270336512/photo/1

اعتراف احد شبيحة الأخوان علي صفحته الشخصية بتكليف الجماعة لهم بالضرب
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...69.83234.272137199500588&type=1&theater;شبيحة اخر من الأخوان يعترف بتكليف الجماعة لهم بالضرب
http://www.twitpic.com/bji9cr



شبيحة اخر يعترف بالتكليف
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....9639.100004617814929&type=1&relevant_count=1

بيان سعد الكتاتني بالنزول
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...927649038.49338.185332328194898&type=1&ref=nf

عبد الرحمن عز الأخواني الذي قام بتسليم النشطاء للأخوان لأصطيادهم
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1.86994.314508961936602&type=1&theater;البيان الرسمي للأخوان وامرهم لأعضاء الجماعة بالنزول
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...341495028.87136.185332328194898&type=1&ref=nf

تصريح غزلان بالنزول والتصدي للمعارضين
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...138725469.58204.103622369714881&type=1&ref=nf

تصريح عصام العريان بالضرب
https://twitter.com/o0naa/status/276664101541924865/photo/1

كذب موقع اخوان اونلاين في نسب تصريحات لأحمد ماهر منسق 6 ابريل
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...6.2684.104224996294040&type=1&theater;تصريحات جمال ريان من قناة الجزيرة
https://twitter.com/o0naa/status/276668115935449089/photo/1

مانشيت لجريدة وهابية تحرض ضد المسيحيين والكنيسة وتصف المظاهرات بمؤامرة الكنيسة لأسقاط مرسي
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...72.26552.167297203370873&type=1&theater;فضيحة قناة 25 يناير الأخوانية
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...47571.207625019274779&type=1&relevant_count=1

البوم صور يوم المذبحة للمصور حسن امين
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.474283939276648.102599.188587831179595&type=1

الشهادات:
شهادة سيدة اثناء علاجها في عربة الأسعاف عن ضرب الأخوان لها اثناء انقاذها لمتظاهر من ايديهم
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151371989888854&set=vb.771163853&type=2&theater;شهادة سيدة مصابة بنزيف في العين بعد ضرب الأخوان لها ولبقية السيدات (علي جزأين)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R1qAGmNYaA&feature=youtu.be&a
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWhf6u7jn2I&feature=youtu.be

شهادة مروة فاروق من حزب التحالف الشعبي حول ما فعلته ميليشيات الأخوان مع النساء وسبيهم لهن وتواطؤ الشرطة معهم وما حدث لعلا شهبة ورفضهم لأسعافها (هام جداً ودليل ادانة واضح)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3Xy4wN3vjM

شهادات بعض الناجين من المذبحة واعترافهم بوجود عدد من القتلي والمصابين واعترافهم بوجود الأسلحة مع الأخوان (هام )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbvCN81Xnbg&feature=youtu.be

شهادة الصحفية نجلاء بدير علي ضرب ابنتها مي سعد وضرب الميليشيات للمصابين وكسر ايديهم وتهديدهم لد.مني مينا بالقتل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB7Zi88Si4o

شهادة مراسل اون تي في علي ضرب الخرطوش وتسليم الأخوان مثل (عبد الرحمن عز وزياد تحريراوي) للنشطاء وخطف المصابين من المستشفي الميداني
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoa6PzrQYaw

شهادة احد اعضاء 6 ابريل علي اقتحام الأخوان للخيام وتشويههم لصورة الثوار
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-kZEnPQd_k&feature=g-all-u

شهادة احد سكان محيط الأتحادية حول احضار الأخوان للخمور ونسبها للمعارضين
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Sdnky3lM6I

شهادة باسم قناوي من قلب الأحداث (هام)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...635919065.63771.207609882586107&type=1&ref=nf

شهادة الصحفية حنان فكري حول محاولات الأخوان اقتحام الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بمصر الجديدة
http://www.cairo-now.com/news-3-16399.html


https://www.facebook.com/SlfyAldstwr/posts/472820476089672

شهادة مدير شبكة رصد علي استخدام الأخوان للسلاح الحي
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...47.62728.261420983894690&type=1&theater;شهادة حفيد مرشد الأخوان السابق ابراهيم الهضيبي حول اصدار خيرت الشاطر للتعليمات للميليشيات الأخوانية بالنزول (هام)
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....31157.128148507262132&type=1&theater;ملحوظة:


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

توثيق مذبحة قصر الأتحادية 5 ديسمبر2012 ::


بقيادة ميليشيات الأخوان المسلمين ضد الشعب المصري (فيديوهات- صور- شهادات حية )

ملحوظة: اخر تحديث للتوثيق بتاريخ 6 ديسمبر 2012
الفيديوهات:

بدأ توافد الميليشيات امام الأتحادية وترديدهم للصيحات الجهادية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-D6sUPo5GI&feature=g-user-u

احد شباب الأخوان بعد التهجم علي الخيام وازالتها يقول "انا واقف علي الغنيمة"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NakR01cEe7Y

تحطيم الأخوان لخيام المعتصمين
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtjNz4FWzn8&feature=youtu.be&a

بداية الأعتداء وفض الأعتصام من الميليشيات الأخوانية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VBAJZp3NIoY

اعتداء الميليشيات علي سيدات محجبات اثناء عبورهن امام القصر وهتافهم "مرسي! مرسي!"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=8v9JtAU-UL4&feature=endscreen

اتهام الأخوان للثوار بشربهم الحشيش والخمر بعد تحطيمهم للخيام
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6doWU4DzU2U

الأخوان يجردون متظاهر من ملابسه ويسحلونه علي الأرض
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SU5Y_vb9Ugw#

المحرض الأخواني زياد تحريراوي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=D2YFUsrCkVQ

احد متظاهري الأخوان وهو يضرب رصاص حي في وجه المتظاهرين (من زوايا مختلفة)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=452088661515066
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXzH4PuvpLQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV_AXUGNjOE&feature=g-all-u

اطلاق ميليشيات الأخوان النار علي المتظاهرين وهم يصرخون "الله اكبر" والشرطة تكتفي بالفرجة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZ8uesrky_U

مشهد واضح لأحد شبيحة الأخوان يطلق النار في وجه المتظاهرين في حماية الأمن المركزي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oZ8uesrky_U#!

عصام العريان يقوم بالتحريض العلني علي الثوار ووصفهم بالبلطجية والأرهابيين ومؤيدين الفلول ويطلب من الشعب بالنزول للقبض عليهم والأنتقام (هام ودليل ادانة واضح)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QkADLfnZFY

تحريض الميليشيات الأخوانية للشرطة علي التقدم وضرب المتظاهرين وصراخهم "ياللا اهجموا"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mnVlgt1GDg4#!

حرب الأخوان غلي الثوار في حراسة الأمن المركزي والشرطة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKDfHQrfJJ4

حماية الشرطة للمجرمين
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrgOawSmGHc

الأخوان يقومون بسحل وتعذيب المتظاهرين (في حماية الأمن المركزي) لأجبارهم علي الأعتراف بتقاضيهم اموال
http://www.mujaz.me/Videos/0/9211/ا...-لإجبارهم-على-الاعتراف-بتقاضي-أموال-من-الفلول



احتفال الأخوان بغزوة الأتحادية وفض الأعتصام وهتافهم "الله اكبر" وترديدهم الصيحات الجهادية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=FKEU0yjUSSY&feature=endscreen

احتفال الميليشيات الأخوانية صباح 6 ديسمبر بقتل المصريين امام القصر وهتافهم "مرسي بيضرب في المليان"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pwgJKcwmVi8

فيديو توثيقي للتسجيل مع الأخوان قبل المذبحة يوم 1 ديسمبر في مليونية النهضة وتحريضهم علي العنف مع الثوار بأسم الدين والشريعة (هام)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrgOawSmGHc

المقدم وليد من قوات تأمين القصر يكشف مخططات ميليشيات الأخوان (هام جداً ودليل إدانة واضح)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geeOUzBQcik&feature=youtube_gdata_player

فيديو توثيقي لبرنامج يوسف الحسيني وفضحه للأخوان وتحريضهم والأدلاء بشهادته
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeFG9K2KScM&feature=youtu.be

فيديو توثيقي للمذبحة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi7wADoX1mQ&feature=youtu.be

احد مؤيدي مرسي يطالب بسجن المعارضين وشنقهم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZf8u_8SSAQ&feature=youtu.be

تهديد الأمين العام لحزب السلامة والتنمية السلفي محمد ابو سمرة بإعلان الجهاد المسلح في حالة سقوط مرسي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xVMmBh2QEZU#!

الصور:

احد شبيحة الأخوان وهو يصوب السلاح
https://twitter.com/WilloEgy/status/276609428713766913/photo/1

الخرطوش المستخدم في قتل الثوار
https://twitter.com/Monasosh/status/276546892484198401/photo/1

تكاتف شبيحة الأخوان علي ضرب طفل صغير
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A9a0bfZCIAAJVJ_.jpg



صورة الناشطة علا شهبة بعد تعذيبها علي يد ميليشيات الأخوان
https://twitter.com/Sarah_Othmann/status/276604862135926784/photo/1
https://twitter.com/saeed7452s/status/276612128213983232/photo/1

المهندس مينا فيليب بعد تعذيبه
https://twitter.com/iRafla/status/276607597182849024/photo/1

الناشط توني صبري بعد تعذيبه
https://twitter.com/o0naa/status/276662271961358337/photo/1

البوم صور للشهداء والمصابين من الأعتداء
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...54.46930.175807659127435&type=1&theater;تعذيب الرهائن من الثوار
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...599.17137.126911394076715&type=1&theater;صورة لحرب الشوارع
https://twitter.com/saeed7452s/status/276611857442291712/photo/1

تجمع الشبيحة لضرب احد امتظاهرين يرتدي تيشيرت 6 ابريل
https://twitter.com/saeed7452s/status/276612056818520064/photo/1

تجمع الشبيحة لضرب متظاهر حتي النزيف (تحذير صورة صعبة)
https://twitter.com/MhmdRoma/status/276614426998763520/photo/1
https://twitter.com/MhmdRoma/status/276614476369915904/photo/1

تحريض الأخوان علي ضرب متظاهر
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...54.85149.407305752650846&type=1&theater;شبيحة الأخوان وحملهم للمسدسات (دليل ادانة واضح)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?..._438891736164017_607188546_n.jpg&size=600,400

احد المصابين في العين (تحذير صورة صعبة)
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...8884.71955.300779059985023&type=1&theater;احد المصابين بالخرطوش في الظهر
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...454.138973.100000116712911&type=1&theater;احد افراد الأخوان يضرب الخرطوش علي المتظاهرين
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...32.595177.21584000631&type=1&theater;الأعتداء علي سيدة
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9.84189.290432281007802&type=1&theater;مجموعة من صور الرهائن في يد ميليشيات الأخوان لتعذيبهم لأجبارهم علي الأعتراف بتقاضي اموال
http://www.albedaiah.com/node/9642#.UMBd2OTPTqF



احد شبيحة الأخوان المتهم بتعذيب المصابين (مطلوب للعدالة)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...67321556616121&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf

الشهيد محمد ممدوح احمد الحسيني
https://twitter.com/ByRedz/status/276601098301759488/photo/1

ورقة من جيب احد شبيحة الأخوان وفيها تقسيم لمهام الميليشيات في الحشد والتأمين والفض (بها اسماءهم وارقام التليفون)
https://twitter.com/WilloEgy/status/276609155270336512/photo/1

اعتراف احد شبيحة الأخوان علي صفحته الشخصية بتكليف الجماعة لهم بالضرب
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...69.83234.272137199500588&type=1&theater;شبيحة اخر من الأخوان يعترف بتكليف الجماعة لهم بالضرب
http://www.twitpic.com/bji9cr



شبيحة اخر يعترف بالتكليف
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....9639.100004617814929&type=1&relevant_count=1

بيان سعد الكتاتني بالنزول
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...927649038.49338.185332328194898&type=1&ref=nf

عبد الرحمن عز الأخواني الذي قام بتسليم النشطاء للأخوان لأصطيادهم
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1.86994.314508961936602&type=1&theater;البيان الرسمي للأخوان وامرهم لأعضاء الجماعة بالنزول
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...341495028.87136.185332328194898&type=1&ref=nf

تصريح غزلان بالنزول والتصدي للمعارضين
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...138725469.58204.103622369714881&type=1&ref=nf

تصريح عصام العريان بالضرب
https://twitter.com/o0naa/status/276664101541924865/photo/1

كذب موقع اخوان اونلاين في نسب تصريحات لأحمد ماهر منسق 6 ابريل
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...6.2684.104224996294040&type=1&theater;تصريحات جمال ريان من قناة الجزيرة
https://twitter.com/o0naa/status/276668115935449089/photo/1

مانشيت لجريدة وهابية تحرض ضد المسيحيين والكنيسة وتصف المظاهرات بمؤامرة الكنيسة لأسقاط مرسي
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...72.26552.167297203370873&type=1&theater;فضيحة قناة 25 يناير الأخوانية
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...47571.207625019274779&type=1&relevant_count=1

البوم صور يوم المذبحة للمصور حسن امين
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.474283939276648.102599.188587831179595&type=1

الشهادات:
شهادة سيدة اثناء علاجها في عربة الأسعاف عن ضرب الأخوان لها اثناء انقاذها لمتظاهر من ايديهم
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151371989888854&set=vb.771163853&type=2&theater;شهادة سيدة مصابة بنزيف في العين بعد ضرب الأخوان لها ولبقية السيدات (علي جزأين)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R1qAGmNYaA&feature=youtu.be&a
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWhf6u7jn2I&feature=youtu.be

شهادة مروة فاروق من حزب التحالف الشعبي حول ما فعلته ميليشيات الأخوان مع النساء وسبيهم لهن وتواطؤ الشرطة معهم وما حدث لعلا شهبة ورفضهم لأسعافها (هام جداً ودليل ادانة واضح)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3Xy4wN3vjM

شهادات بعض الناجين من المذبحة واعترافهم بوجود عدد من القتلي والمصابين واعترافهم بوجود الأسلحة مع الأخوان (هام )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbvCN81Xnbg&feature=youtu.be

شهادة الصحفية نجلاء بدير علي ضرب ابنتها مي سعد وضرب الميليشيات للمصابين وكسر ايديهم وتهديدهم لد.مني مينا بالقتل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB7Zi88Si4o

شهادة مراسل اون تي في علي ضرب الخرطوش وتسليم الأخوان مثل (عبد الرحمن عز وزياد تحريراوي) للنشطاء وخطف المصابين من المستشفي الميداني
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoa6PzrQYaw

شهادة احد اعضاء 6 ابريل علي اقتحام الأخوان للخيام وتشويههم لصورة الثوار
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-kZEnPQd_k&feature=g-all-u

شهادة احد سكان محيط الأتحادية حول احضار الأخوان للخمور ونسبها للمعارضين
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Sdnky3lM6I

شهادة باسم قناوي من قلب الأحداث (هام)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...635919065.63771.207609882586107&type=1&ref=nf

شهادة الصحفية حنان فكري حول محاولات الأخوان اقتحام الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بمصر الجديدة
http://www.cairo-now.com/news-3-16399.html


https://www.facebook.com/SlfyAldstwr/posts/472820476089672

شهادة مدير شبكة رصد علي استخدام الأخوان للسلاح الحي
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...47.62728.261420983894690&type=1&theater;شهادة حفيد مرشد الأخوان السابق ابراهيم الهضيبي حول اصدار خيرت الشاطر للتعليمات للميليشيات الأخوانية بالنزول (هام)
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....31157.128148507262132&type=1&theater;ملحوظة:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*سيارات الحرية والعدالة تجوب شوارع الجيزة لحث الناخبين على الإدلاء بـنعم في الاستفتاء*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجيش يهدد السلطه المستبده ام المعارضه الوطنيه؟

بيان عسكري غامض يحذر من كارثه ويلوح بالتدخل

*​*




المتحدث العسكرى الرسمى العقيد احمد على​*​*- أميره إبراهيم
نشر: 9/12/2012 6:21 م – تحديث 9/12/2012 6:41 م
قبل   ساعات من دخول الرئيس محمد مرسي وحاشية القصر اجتماعهم الذى امتد تسع   ساعات مع ممثلى قوى سياسيه اغلبهم من الرفاق المتأسلمين دخلت المؤسسه   العسكريه على خط الازمه ببيان غريب الى حد الغموض ويفتح الباب لتأويلات   ربما تهدد السلامه والامن الاجتماعى اكثر مما حاول ان يبدو مطمئنا، خاصة مع   تسريبات لم تنفها بعض المصادر ان البيان صدر بالتنسيق مع مؤسسة الرئاسه   لوضع معارضى الرئيس الى الحائط فى الازمه المشتعله بسبب الدستور والاعتداء   على الحريات.
البيان الذى صدر على صفحة المتحدث  العسكرى العقيد  احمد على حمل الكثير من الرسائل ذات الدلاله فى وقت ابتعد  الجيش عن  السياسه بعد تسليمه السلطه للاخوان فى 30 يونيو وعقب انتخابات  اعدها  المجلس العسكرى بقوانين مواتيه لهم واشرف عليها وضمن نزاهتها التى  طعن  عليها اكثر من مرشح رئاسي اخرهم الفريق احمد شفيق.
وعقب الاطاحه بالمشير حسين طنطاوى  ورفاقه من المشهد  على ايدى الاخوان وذراعهم الرئاسي الرئيس محمد مرسي عمدت  القياده  العسكريه الجديده لابعاد الجيش عن المشهد السياسي لوقف نزيف  الخسائر فى  الرصيد الشعبى واستعادة الحالة القتاليه لاولويات القوات وهو ما  رحبت به  القوى السياسيه على اختلاف مشاربها وادار الجيش ظهره للصراع  السياسي الذى  بدأ فى التصاعد مع تراجع الرئيس المنتخب عن وعوده الانتخابيه  وتكريس هيمنة  فصيل واحد وهو جماعته ومن والاها وتمسك فى ذلك بطريقين الاول  المبالغه فى  ابراز الاهتمام بالتدريبات العسكريه والثانى بالنفى المستمر  لاى انحياز  لاحد اطراف الصراع السياسي وتأكيد الولاء للشعب. وكان اخر هذه  التصريحات  التى اطلقها الفريق اول عبد الفتاح السيسي قبل اسبوع عندما قال  ان الجيش  ولاؤه الوحيد للشعب ليرد على تسريبات اطلقها قيادات الاخوان بان  الجيش  يؤيد الرئيس وان الجيش تم تحييده واخراجه من المعادله لصالح الاخوان.
البيان الذى صدر صباح السبت استهل  حديثه بان القوات  المسلحه تتابع بمزيد من الاسى والقالق تطورات الموقف  الحالى «وهو موقف  صراع سياسي ولم يكن المفترض ان يتدخل الجيش بالتعليق عليه  على فرض ابتعاده  عن السياسه» لكنه اعتبر ان الاحداث المؤسف التى وقعت وكان  من نتيجتها  ضحايا ومصابين ينذر بمخاطر شديدة نتيجة إستمرار الإنقسامات،  التى تهدد  أركان الدولة المصرية ، وتعصف بأمنها القومى، ثم انطلق على هذا  الاساس  لارسال رسائل من منطلق المسؤوليه الوطنية فى المحافظة على الأمن  القومى  المصرى :
الرساله الاولى عدم الانحراف عن  التعبير عن الاراء  سلميا بعيداً عن كل مظاهر العنف التى تشهدها البلاد  حالياً والتى اعتبرها  البعض تحذير للاخوان بعد الهجوم البربرى الذى نفذوه  على المعتصمين  السلميين عند الاتحاديه وتعذيب المعارضين على اسوار القصر  بينما اعتبره  البعض تهديد للمعارضه بعدم الرد والانتقام بعنف على وحشية  الاخوان  وبطريقتهم.
وضمن ست رسائل تبرز الرسالهة الثانيه  التى تقول ان  منهج الحوار هو الأسلوب الأمثل والوحيد للوصول إلى توافق  يحقق مصالح الوطن  والمواطنين، وأن عكس ذلك يدخلنا فى نفق مظلم نتائجه  كارثيه، وهو أمر لن  نسمح به.
وكما اوضح المتحدث العسكرى فان الجيش  اراد ان ينبه  اطراف الصراع عدم التمادى فى التعنت ضد بعضهم على حساب امن  الوطن وقال  لـ«التحرير» ان رسائل الجيش لا تعد تدخلا فى المشهد السياسي  وانما استجابه  للقلق المتصاعد من انزلاق الصراع الى جر الوطن الى دائرة  الخطر وقال  العقيد احمد على لـ«التحرير»: الجيش منوط به حماية الوطن  ومصالحه العليا  ويدرك تماما ابعاد المخططات الدوليه والاقليميه لاستنفاذ  القوى الرئيسيه  فى المنطقه واولها مصر فى صراعات داخليه وهذا ما تحذر منه  ونفتح اعيننا  عليه.
واضاف على :«الجيش ابتعد عن السياسه  ولم ولن يستجب  لاى محاولات لجره للصراع السياسي لا بتصريحات من قوى عن  تأييدها ولا  اتهامات من قوى بالعمل ضدها لكن اذا وصل الصراع السياسي لتهديد  دائرة  عملنا من واجبنا ان نحذر الاطراف السياسيه التى لا ترى بالضرورة  الخطر  الذى نراه وننبه كما ان القوات المسلحه التى حملت امانة الحفاظ على  الوطن  والشعب لن تقف مكتوفه والخطر يقترب ويهدد بالتهام الوطن هذا ما ارادت   القوات المسلحه ان تقوله وهو بالتأكيد يحمل ايضا ردا ايجابيا على التساؤل   الشعبى عن موقف الحيش من تهديد الصدامات الحاليه لامن المواطن العادى.
الرساله الثالثه: كانت دعم القوات  المسلحه لاستمرار  توحد صف الشعب ككتله واحده وهو ما يشير الى انفصال الجيش  مؤكطا عن الوقوف  الى جانب قوة امام اخرى وكما اوضح المتحدث فان الحيش وقف  مع الشعب فى  ثورة 25يناير لانه كان كتله واحده لكنه لن يقف مع كتله ضد اخرى  وهو ما  يثير علامات استفهام من صدور البيان بعد سقوط قتلى فى صفوف  المعارضه وليس  قبلها وما نظرت اليه المعارضه على انه تحذير من الرد  الانتقامى رغم ان  ميليشيات الاخوان تحاصر المحكمه الدستوريه من عشرة ايام  وجماعات سلفيه  اخرى تحاصر الفضائيات المعارضه وتهدد باغتيالات لرموزها.
وجاءت الرساله الخامسه بان عدم  الوصول لتوافق  وإستمرار الصراع لن يكون فى صالح أيا من الأطراف وسيدفع ثمن  ذلك الوطن  بأكمله تحذيرا شديد اللهجه مما يمكن ان تقود له الصراعات من خطر  يماثل  الخطر الاقليمي الذى تعانيه بعض الطول وفى الاغلب يشير الى سوريا  لكنه هنا  وجه رساله اعتبرها البعض تخص المعارضه عندما حذر من تجنب الوقوع  فى  تقديرات وحسابات خاطئة تجعلنا لا نفرق بين متطلبات معالجة الأزمة  الحالية  وبين الثوابت الإستراتيجية المؤسسة على الشرعية القانونية والقواعد   الديمقراطية التى توافقنا عليها وقبلنا التحرك إلى المستقبل على أساسها   وهو ما يشير الى ضرورة قبول المعارضه بنتائج ما جاءت به الانتخابات من حكم   تيار بعينه.
الجيش اذن يريد أن ينأي بنفسه عن أي  تدخلات سياسية،  لكنه لن يقف مكتوف الأيدي أمام حالة الانقسام التي يعيشها  الشارع المصري،  خاصة بعد وصولها إلى حد الحرب والتقاتل كما انه يريد توصيل  رسالة للقوى  الوطنية بضرورة النزول إلى الحوار وعدم المقاطعة، وربما النزول  للاستفتاء  وعدم المقاطعه حتى لا يتكرر سيناريو مقاطعة انتخابات الرئاسه ثم  يتبعه  الندم على عدم المشاركه.
لكن هل سينزل الجيش للشارع؟ سؤال  المطالبين  والرافضين والاجابه على لسان المتحدث والرساله السادسه التى  اشارت لانضباط  القوات ووعيهم لن يكون الا فى اطار الشرعيه الدستوريه اذا  حدث ما يتطلب  استدعاء القوات ويضيف: «ليس من استراتيجيتنا الخروج على  الشرعيه لكننا  نحمى الدوله والشعب ولن نتراجع عن اى خطوة تحقق مهمتنا  الاساسيه وهى حماية  البلاد من اى اخطار تهدد امنها القومى».
انتهت رسائل الجيش وتوضيح متحدثها ويبقى كل يفهمها كما يريد.






*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*




      قال جورج إسحق الناشط السياسى والقيادى بحزب الدستور أن الإعلان الدستورى  الجديد الذى أصدره الرئيس بعد حوار مع بعض الموالين مرفوض، مؤكدًا استمرار  الاعتصام أمام الاتحادية لحين إسقاط الدستور الجديد، وتشكيل جمعية تأسيسية  جديدة.      وأضاف: "كنا نعرف أن كل هذا سيحدث، مشيرا إلى أن ما خرج عنه الحوار لم  يختلف عن  الوثيقة التي سبق وطرحها نائب الرئيس ورفضناها"

    التحرير​**
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*ثوار واشنطن يزلزلون شوارعها تأيدا لثوار الإتحادية


[YOUTUBE]4Sx0pwo_Tv8[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



* بالنسبه للي بيدخن مارلبور مثلاً هتبقي بعشرين جنيه :59:
 ال ام بخمستاشر 
الغلبان بتاع الكيلوباترا هيجيبها بتسعه جنيه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	نظم عدد من  المذيعين والمذيعات بالتليفزيون المصري الأحد، مسيرة من أمام  ماسبيرو إلى  ميدان التحرير للاعتراض على ما أسموه بـ''تكميم الأفواه''،  ومنعهم من  ممارسة عملهم بحرية.  	شارك في هذه المسيرة عدد من الإعلاميين من بينهم  آيتن الموجي، ومنى خليل،  وداليا فرج، ومنة الشرقاوي.  	وانضم إلى المسيرة  العشرات من الموجودين في ميدان التحرير، وحملوا خلالها  الأعلام المصرية،  ورفعوا لافتات مكتوب عليها ''لا لأخونة الإعلام''، مرددين  هتافات منها:  ''ماسبيرو ملك الشعب''، ''لا لتكميم الأفواه''.  	وقال المشاركون في  المسيرة، إن هناك محاولات من المتظاهرين أمام مدينة  الإنتاج الإعلامي،  لمنعهم من ممارسة عملهم بحرية، وهو ما يعتبرونه نوعا من  الاستبداد .
 
	مصراوى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* خبير مالي: الضرائب الجديدة سترفع أسعار جميع السلع على فئات الشعب كافة *

*كتب : ربيع ممدوح                  منذ 25 دقيقة* 
* طباعة* 

*





                     صورة أرشيفية* 
*قال رزق أحمد رزق الخبير المالي والضريبي، إن التضخم الاقتصادي  وعدم قدرة الحكومة على سد عجز الموازنة هو سبب تعديلات قانون الضريبة  العامة على المبيعات، وزيادة الضرائب على بعض السلع غير المرنة. *
*وأكد رزق، لـ"الوطن"، أن "الحكومة كانت بين خيارين لمواجهة التضخم  وسد عجز الموازنة، أما طباعة ورق بنكنوت جديد بدون غطاء، وبالتالي سيؤدي  إلى انخفاض سعر الجنية المصري، أو فرض ضرائب علي بعض المنتجات غير المرنة،  بديلاً عن طباعة البنكنوت في مراحل التضخم". *
*وأشار إلى أن "ارتفاع الضرائب على السلع والمنتجات غير المرنة،  سيؤثر بالسلب بارتفاع جميع السلع والمنتجات"، مؤكدا "زيادة أسعار جميع  المنتجات والسلع نتيجة التأثر بزياده هذه الضرائب"، مشيراً إلى أن "أصحاب  المحال التجارية وسائقي التاكسي وغيرهم سيرفعون الأسعار وسيحملون المستهلك  الضرائب الجديدة على سعر المنتجات"، مضيفا "الأسعار ستعود بشكل غير مباشر  على جميع المنتجات وجميع فئات الشعب".*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*صورة لأحد اللافتات المرفوعة فى مسيرة مسجد النور المتجهة إلى قصر الاتحادية الآن
* *




*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بالنسبه للي بيدخن مارلبور مثلاً هتبقي بعشرين جنيه :59:*
> *ال ام بخمستاشر *
> *الغلبان بتاع الكيلوباترا هيجيبها بتسعه جنيه *​


*شالله ما عنها أتشربت*
*اهو يبقى أول حاجة عملها مرسى عِدلة فى حياته*
*أننا نقلع عن التدخين*
*بس فيه مشكلة تااانية *
*لما هيحرق لنا أعصابنا *
*هننَفس فى أية ؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



 شالله ما عنها أتشربت
اهو يبقى أول حاجة عملها مرسى عِدلة فى حياته​
أننا نقلع عن التدخين​
بس فيه مشكلة تااانية​
لما هيحرق لنا أعصابنا​
هننَفس فى أية ؟​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

** 

عارف الجمله دي ابويا فضل يقولها من ايام ما كنت بروح اجيبله العلبه المارلبورو بتلاته جنيه 
وكل ما تزيد يقول هبطل 
مش بس ابويا اللي عيمته ضعيفه من جهه التدخين دي ملايين المصريين  
عندهم قرار الاقلاع عن التدخين ده 
محتاج عزيمه 
محتاج اراده 
محتاج تحمل 

محتاج سيجاره وكبايه شاي ههههههههههه
 اعتقد الغاوي هيشتريها واللي معهوش هيتجه للصيني اللي سعره في منتاول يد الاطفال اللي اضرارها اضعاااااااااااف المموجود حالياً
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*انخفاض أعداد جنود الأمن المركزى أمام قصر الاتحادية


  الأحد، 9 ديسمبر  2012 - 19:40






صورة ارشيفية 

كتب محمد الديب



انخفضت أعداد جنود الأمن المركزى المتواجدة أمام بوابة 4  وبوابة 3  لقصر الاتحادية مساء اليوم، الأحد، وذلك بعد أن دعمت قوات الحرس  الجمهورى  قواتها المتواجدة بشارع الميرغنى وإبراهيم اللاقانى، فيما يستعد  المعتصمون  لأمام قصر الاتحادية لاستقبال المسيرات القادمة من مسجد النور  من ميدان  الساعة وجامعة عين شمس. 
 
وواصل المعتصمون تظاهرهم ضد قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى، مرددين هتافات "يسقط   يسقط حكم المرشد"، "ينجيب حقهم ينموت زيهم"، "ويسقط الدستور"، فيما قام  عدد  من رسامى الجرافتى بكتابة بعض العبارات على جدران القصر بجوار بوابة 4   منها "عمر السلطة ما هتحميكوا يوم الحساب".





*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* أخلف دقنك بين عارك هتلاقي وشك وش مبارك ثوار واشنطن
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*                 خطاب من الائتلافات الثورية إلى رئيس المترو لوقف تشغيل الخطوط الثلاثة


 
 
                         الأحد 09.12.2012 - 08:01 م 






                                             خطاب الشباب 

             سامى عبد الرحمن         ​            أرسل بعض شباب الائتلافات الثورية خطاباً إلى رئيس المترو يدعونه  فيه  باسم الشرعية الثورية وقف تشغيل المترو فى الخطوط الثلاثة كنوع من  أنواع العصيان المدنى والاعتصام السلمى للضغط على رئيس الجمهورية من أجل  إعادة حق الشهداء وكرامة الثورة السلمية وإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى  

وجاء الخطاب مذيلا بأسماء وتوقيعات بعض الشباب منهم محمد سلامة ومحمد رشاد ومحمد يونس ووائل منصور.




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*ابراهيم عيسى: *
في عام 1993 اقتحمت قوات الأمن المصريه شركة سلسبيل لبرمجيات الكومبيوتر التابعه لخيرت الشاطر ,و تم العثور فيها على وثيقة بخط يد الشاطر نفسه بعنوان "خطة التمكين ", علما بأن هذه الوثيقه تم نشرها في الصحف المصريه عام 2005 , و كان أبرز ما فيها :
---------
- تشويه الإعلام بشتى الطرق و إخراجه تماما من المشهد .
- تحييد الجيش و احتواء الشرطه .
- اختراق المخابرات العامه و الحربيه.
- السيطرة على المجتمع عن طريق الدين و إقناعه بأن الجماعه تمثل صحيح الدين الإسلامي و تكفير المخالفين و اغتيالهم معنويا .
- العمل على إيجاد بيئه دستوريه و قانونيه لتكوين ميلشيات مدربه على فنون القتال .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*                             تغريم دفاع الإخوان 1.470 مليون جنيه بعد تنازلهم عن رد المحكمة فى طعون الإعلان الدستورى*






                                                      محكمة                         


                                              نشر:                         9/12/2012 7:40 م                          – تحديث                         9/12/2012 8:06 م                      
                                              قضت محكمة القضاء الإداري الدائرةالثانية  برئاسة المستشار إبراهيم إسماعيل نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، اليوم بقبول تنازل  طلبات رد محكمة القضاء الإداري الدائرة الأولى والتي تنظر الطعون على  الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس مرسي، وذلك إثر تنازل الطاعنين عن  طلبات رد المحكمة، وقدرت المحكمة تغريم طالب الرد عن كل طلب ٦ آلاف جنيه،  بما يعادل مليونا و470 ألف جنيه.
 وكان نادي قضاة المجلس قدم المستندات التي طالبت بها المحكمة وتحمل  قرارات الجمعية العمومية لنادى قضاة مجلس الدولة والبيان الصادر عن مجلس  إدارة نادى قضاة المجلس، كما تم تقديم تقرير هيئة مفوضى الدولةالخاص بقضية  حل مجلس الشعب وتوصيات الجمعية العمومية لنادى قضاة المجلس.
 وكانت الدائرة الأولى برئاسة المستشار فريد نزيه تناغو رئيس محاكم  القضاء الإداري قررت تعليق نظر الطعون المقامة على الإعلان الدستورى لحين  الفصل فى طلبات رد المحكمة المقدمة من دفاع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  المتدخلين فى الدعوى.
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*                             مسيرة «ميدان الساعة» تنضم للمتظاهرين أمام «قصر الاتحادية»*






                                                      امام قصر الاتحادية ليلا - تصوير أحمد رمضان                         

*                             أ.ش.أ                         * 
                                              نشر:                         9/12/2012 7:45 م                          – تحديث                         9/12/2012 8:06 م                      
                                              وصلت مسيرة ميدان الساعة بمدينة نصر التي تضم  مئات المتظاهرين إلى قصر الاتحادية لدعم المشاركين في الاعتصام، واحتجاجا  على ما أسفرت عنه نتائج الحوار الوطني أمس، فضلا عن المطالبة بمحاكمة  المتهمين في الاعتداءات الدموية التي وقعت أمام قصر الاتحادية الأربعاء  الماضي.
 يشارك في المسيرة عدة أحزاب منها «الدستور والمصريين الأحرار»، فضلا عن  وجود عدد من النشطاء منها الفنانة تيسير فهمي وإسراء عبدالفتاح.
 من جانبها، قالت الدكتورة نائلة عمارة أستاذ الإعلام - خلال مشاركتها  بالمسيرة-  إن كافة الجهود تتوحد لرفض هذا الدستور.. مشيرة إلى إلى هذا  الدستور سيقسم مصر خلال سنوات قليلة، ومعتبرة أن «دستور العراق خير دليل  على ذلك».
 كانت القوى الوطنية والثورية قد أعلنت عن تنظيم ثلاث مسيرات شعبية سلمية  حاشدة إلى الاتحادية للانضمام إلى الاعتصام أمام قصر الرئاسة مساء اليوم،  الأولى من أمام مسجد النور بالعباسية، والثانية من ميدان الساعة بمدينة  نصر، وتنضم إليها مسيرة تنطلق من تقاطع مصطفى النحاس مع عباس العقاد، أما  الثالثة فتنطلق من أمام مسجد الشيخ كشك بحدائق القبة.
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رساله الجنرال للرئيس محمد مرسى

أضحك

[YOUTUBE]302271493217922[/YOUTUBE]


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=302271493217922


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*




​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإنقاذ الوطنى" تقرر الحشد للتصويت بـ "لا" على الدستور فى الاستفتاء

الأحد، 9 ديسمبر 2012 - 18:25




*​*جانب من اجتماعات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى 
كتب أمين صالح 
  
قررت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى فى اجتماعهم المغلق بمنزل الدكتور محمد أبو الغار بالدقى، الحشد بكل قوة، للتصويت بـ "لا" فى الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، والذى سيجرى فى 15 ديسمبر المقبل، والجبهة ستعلن هذا الأمر فى مؤتمر صحفى بعد قليل فى مقر حزب الوفد.* 
​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	دعا الإعلامى أحمد  المسلمانى الرئيس مرسى أن يعين المهندس خيرت الشاطر  رئيساً للوزراء بدلاً  من الدكتور هشام قنديل الذى لم يتمكن من إدارة الأزمة  الراهنة ولا يمتلك  المقومات اللازمة لرئيس وزراء مصر، لذا أدعو الرئيس بأن  يأتى بخيرت الشاطر  رئيساً للوزراء.
 
	وأضاف المسلمانى فى برنامج الطبعة الأولى أن صحف إسرائيل والغرب تتحدث عن   أن خيرت الشاطر هو الذى يدير البلاد، وعلى ذلك لا يجوز أن يبقى الشاطر   غامضا وبعيدا لا نعرف عنه شيئا.
 
	وقال المسلمانى، إنه سأل عدداً مع الذين تعاملوا مع الشاطر عن شخصيته   وقدراته فجاءت الإجابات متناقضة هناك من يراه عبقريا وآخرون يرونه محدوداً   وهناك من يراه ربانا باهرا لسفينة الإخوان وهناك من يراه قائداً فاشلاً   فيدفع مصير سفينة الإخوان إلى مصير تيتانيك.
 
	واختتم المسلمانى أن الإخوان ليس تنظيماً ماسونياً ولا يجوز بعد ثورة   يناير أن يكون أحد أقوى الشخصيات فى البلاد غامضا على نحو سينمائى، وربما   من الأفضل تعيينه رئيساً للوزراء وإذا ما نجح الشاطر استفادت مصر وإذا ما   فشل تخلصت مصر من الرهان عليه وانتهت أسطورة غموضه.
 
	اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*((( مصيــــــــــــدة المـــــــادة 225 )))* *... وتنــــص علــــــى :::*
يعمل بالدستور من تاريخ إعلان موافقة الشعب عليه في الإستفتاء , وذلك بأغلبية عدد الأصوات الصحيحة للمشاركين في الإستفتاء .. إنتهى
- بكااااااام ؟؟ بأغلبية عدد الأصوات الصحيحة للمشاركين في الإستفتاء 
- يعني إيه ؟؟؟ يعني لو راح عشرة بس من ال52 مليون اللي ليهم حق التصويت النتيجة تمشي !!
((( يعني مافيش حد أدنى لنسبة المشاركة زي كل عمليات التصويت المحترمة .. مثل حتى عضوية البرلمان )))
علمأ بأن عضو البرلمان لا يعتبر ناجحاً إذا حصل على أقل من 10% من عدد أصوات من لهم حق التصويت حتى ولو أخذ 100% من نسبة الحاضرين
==>> لأ ... 
*لازم تشارك بــــــــــــــ لا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يكلف نيابة شمال الجيزة بالتحقيق مع كل من:
1- مرتضى منصور - محام.
2- عبد المجيد محمود - النائب العام السابق.
3- تهانى الجبالي - نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا.
4- أحمد الزند - رئيس نادي قضاة مصر.
5- مصطفى بكرى - رئيس تحرير جريدة الأسبوع.
6- شوقى السيد - وكيل المرشح الرئاسي الخاسر أحمد شفيق.
 7- حمدين صباحي - المرشح الرئاسي الخاسر.
 ----
وذلك باتهامهم بالتخريب والتآمر مع آخرين والتخطيط لقلب نظام الحكم وإثارة الفوضى وتخريب البلاد *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*[YOUTUBE]ATUsr8-cwvo[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الوجه الحقيقي* لكل الانظمه التابعه لامريكا و النظام العالمي العالمي الجديد ...*..قروض...ديون....زياده اسعار.......زياده في معدلات البطاله و التضخم......دستور يربط الاجور بالانتاج!!!.....تسهيلات عسكريه و تنازلات سياسيه....**.اما الواجهه فهي تطبيق شرع الله!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*اخلاء محكمة مصر الجديدة بسبب تظاهرات الإخوان *

12/9/2012   7:58 PM​​




​
​*مريم عصمت *

 	اخلي حرس محكمة مصر الجديدة  منذ  قليل المحكمة بكاملها من المواطنين والمحامين والمتهمين , وذلك لقيام  تظاهرات لجماعة الاخوان امام المحكمة مطالبة بالافراج عن احد المتهمين  المقبوض عليهم في اشتباكات  محيط قصر الاتحادية.​  	وكانت القوات الأمنية قد القت القبض علي عدد من مثيري الشغب امام  الاتحادية بعد حدوث اشتباكات بين الإخوان  وعدد من من متظاهري القوي  السياسية  .
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرتا العباسية والقبة تصلان "الاتحادية".. ومطالب بإسقاط النظام


  الأحد، 9 ديسمبر  2012 - 20:13






جانب من المسيرة 

كتب محمود عثمان    



وصلت مسيرتان تضمان مئات المتظاهرين، انطلقتا من حدائق القبة والعباسية إلى قصر الاتحادية، مساء اليوم، الأحد، تطالب بإسقاط النظام.
 
وردد كمال خليل القيادى العمالى عبر مكبرات الأصوات فى مسيرة هتافات "يسقط    يسقط حكم المرشد" و"بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع" و"العريان ملك التطبيع".
 
ودخل المتظاهرون محيط قصر الاتحادية مرددين "ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار"    و"ولا إعلان ولا دستور .. لم جماعتك يلا وغور"، ورفعوا أعلام مصر وحركة    الاشتراكيين الثوريين ولافتات مكتوب عليها "ارحل يا مرسى".






* ​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي يقر زيادة الضرائب على الكهرباء والغاز والسجائر والمياه الغازية*



 













أقر الرئيس محمد مرسي، بصفته ممثلا للسلطة التشريعية، تعديلات على قانون ضرائب الدخل والمبيعات والدمغة والعقارات والضرائب النوعية، وقالت مصادر حكومية إنها تأتي ضمن التزامات حكومية ببرنامج إصلاحي تم الاتفاق عليه مع صندوق النقد الدولي في نوفمبر الماضي لاقتراض 4.8 مليار دولار.​ونشرت الجريدة الرسمية القانون رقم 102 لسنة 2012، الخاص بتعديل القانون رقم 11 لسنة 91، بشأن تعديل بعض أحكام قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات، وهو ما يعد استجابة لشروط صندوق النقد الدولي لمنح مصر قرض بقيمة 4.8 مليار دولار.
وجاءت السجائر على رأس أولويات السلع التي تم زيادة ضريبة المبيعات عليها بنسبة 50% من سعر البيع للمستهلك، بالإضافة إلى 250 قرشا على العبوة بالنسبة للسجائر المستوردة، وسيتم احتساب نفس نسبة الضريبة على السجائر المحلية مع إضافة 200 قرش فقط للعبوة.
وفرض القانون على «البيرة» ضريبة جديدة قدرها 200%، بحد أدنى 400 جنيه  على «الهيكتو لتر» للمحلية الصنع أو المستوردة، وضريبة بنسبة 150% على المشروبات الكحولية بحد أدنى 15 جنيها على اللتر، سواء المحلي أو المستورد، وبالنسبة للمعسل والنشوق والمدغة والدخان تم فرض ضريبة بنسبة 150% للمحلي والمستورد.
كما فرض القانون بتعديلاته الجديدة ضريبة بنسبة 25% على المياه الغازية المحلية أو المستوردة.
كما تضمن القرار تعديلات قانون ضريبة الدمغة، وفرض ضريبة نسبية على أرصدة التسهيلات الائتمانية والقروض والسلف، وأي صورة من صور التمويل التي تقدمها البنوك، وذلك بواقع 4 في الألف سنويا، على أن يلتزم البنك بسداد «واحد  في الألف» على أعلى رصيد مدين خلال كل ربع سنة، وعلى أن يتم السداد  خلال سبعة أيام من نهاية كل ربع سنة، ويتحمل البنك والعميل الضريبة مناصفة.
كما نصت التعديلات أيضا على أن تكون الضريبة على الإعلانات بواقع 10% للإعلان حتى مليون جنيه، و 15%  للإعلان من مليون جنيه وحتى 25 مليونا، و 25% للإعلانات التي تزيد عن 25 مليون جنيه.
 ونصت المادة «61»على قيام كل جهة تقوم بالإعلان بإخطار مصلحة الضرائب عن الإعلانات التي يتم عرضها أو إذاعتها أو نشرها، موضحا بها الإعلان وقيمته والضريبة المستحقة عليه،  ونصت التعديلات على أن الإعلانات المعفاة من الضريبة تشمل الإعلانات التي تصدر بقصد الإعلام بأوامر السلطة العامة، وإعلانات التحذير، وإعلانات البيوع الجبرية،  وإعلان طالب الحصول على عمل، والإعلانات الخاصة بالمفقودين والمفقودات.
كما أصدر الرئيس محمد مرسي، قراراً بفرض ضريبة نوعية على التصاريح، مقدارها 90 قرشا على كل تصريح يصدر من أي سلطة إدارية، وعلى الرخص مقدارها 3 جنيهات على كل رخصة تصدر من أي سلطة إدارية، عدا رخص تختلف ضريبتها حسب نوعها،  ومنها رخص كل من استغلال محاجر ومحال الملاهي والسينما، واستغلال مصنع طوب مقدارها 1000 جنيه سنويا، و ضريبة مقدارها 100 جنيها سنويا على ترخيص محل جزارة أو محل صناعي، و 18 جنيها لرخصة تسيير سيارة نقل تزيد حمولتها عن 15 طن، و15 جنيها لرخصة سيارة نقل حمولتها تزيد عن 5 أطنان، و 12 جنيها لكل من رخصة تسيير سيارة نقل حمولتها 5 أطنان فأقل، ورخصة  تسيير سيارة ركوب أكثر من 4 «سلندرات»  فأقل، ومثلها سنويا لرخصة محل عام وأخيرا 6 جنيهات لكل من رخصة تسيير سيارة ركوب أربعة «سلندرات» فأقل، ورخصة لاستيراد أسلحة وذخائر أو نقلها، و 30 جنيها لرخصة البناء.
كما نص القرار على فرض ضريبة نوعية بواقع  3 جنيهات سنويا على توريد كل من المياه والكهرباء، و 3 قروش على كل كيلو وات من الكهرباء المستعملة للإضاءة في أي مكان، و6 مليم  على كل متر مكعب من استهلاك الغاز المستخدم في غير الأغراض الصناعية، و 25 قرشا زيادة على كل متر مكعب زيادة، و9 قروش على كل كيلو جرام من استهلاك البوتاجاز، و3 جنيهات للطن من استهلاك الغاز، والبوتاجاز في الأغراض الصناعية.
كما فرض القانون ضريبة مقطوعة بنسبة 10%، على الأرباح التي يحققها الأشخاص الطبيعيون أو الاعتباريون، من كل طرح على الأوراق المالية لأول مرة في البورصة، على أن تسري هذه الضريبة على الأرباح التي يحققها المقيمون وغير المقيمين في مصر.
وأضاف أن الضريبة تحسب على أساس الفرق بين سعر الاقتناء، أو القيمة الاسمية في حالة التأسيس وبين سعر الاستحواذ.
كما أصدر رئيس الجمهورية قرارا بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون الضريبة على العقارات المبنية، وسيتم العمل بالضريبة  المعدلة اعتبارا من الأول من يوليو 2013.
وحدد القرار الجمهوري أن يكون سعر الضريبة العقارية 10% من القيمة الإيجارية السنوية للعقارات الخاضعة للضريبة، وذلك بعد استبعاد 30% من هذه القيمة، بالنسبة للأماكن المستعملة في أغراض السكن، و32% بالنسبة المستعملة في غير أغراض السكن.
وحددت المادة «18» من نص القرار الإعفاءات من الضريبة، وتشمل كل وحدة عقار مستعملة في أغراض السكن، تقل قيمتها الإيجارية السنوية عن 24 ألف جنيه، على أن يكون هذا الإعفاء لوحدة واحدة لكل مالك.
كما نصت المادة 24 على أن تؤول حصيلة الضريبة العقارية والمبالغ المقررة في هذا القانون للخزانة العامة، على أن يخصص للمحافظات 25% من الضريية المحصلة في نطاق كل محافظة، وأن يخصص 25% من كامل الحصيلة لأغراض تطوير وتنمية المناطق العشوائية، على الوجه الذي يصدر بتنظيمه قرار من مجلس الوزراء.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعادل بين أنصار الرئيس ومعارضية .. 5/5 نتيجة مظاهرات اليوم*

*




* *



* 

* القاهرة – أميرة الشاذلى *

* 	نظمت القوى المؤيدة والمعارضة للرئيس اليوم عدة مسيرات للتعبير عن رأيها  بشأن قرار الرئيس محمد مرسى الصادر مساء أمس (السبت) بإلغاء الإعلان  الدستوري وإصدار إعلان دستوري جديد شارك في صياغته عدد من الفقهاء  الدستوريين والقانونين.*
* 	وانطلقت 5 مسيرات مؤيدة  للإعلان الدستوري الجديد الذي انبثق بعد مشاورات   جمعت 54 شخصية سياسية ووطنية للرئيس حيث تنظم تظاهرة مؤيدة أمام مسجد  رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر وأخرى أمام محكمة مصر الجديدة ووقفة عند مسجد  الرحمن الرحيم بصلاح سالم ورابعة أمام ميدان النافورة بالمقطم  وخامسة  لحركة حازمون والأخوان المسلمون أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي.*
* 	وعلى الجانب الآخر نظمت قوى المعارضة 5 مسيرات معارضة للإعلان الدستوري من  مسجد النور بالعباسية، وميدان الساعة بمدينة نصر، وميدان ألف مسكن في جسر  السويس، ثم انضمت إليها المسيرة الرابعة من تقاطع مصطفى النحاس مع عباس  العقاد في الرابعة مساء، وخرجت المسيرة الخامسة من أمام مسجد الشيخ كشك  بحدائق القبة في الخامسة.*
* 	يذكر أن نتائج اجتماع ضم 54 شخصية سياسية ووطنية مع الرئيس محمد مرسى  ونائبة محمود مكي  قد أسفرت عن إصدار إعلان دستوري جديد أمس تم فيه تعديل  المواد التي أثارت تخوفات المعارضة  في الإعلان الدستوري السابق وهى تحصين  قرارات الرئيس.*
* 	وأكد الإعلان الدستوري الجديد على إجراء الاستفتاء في موعد السبت القادم  وحدد خارطة طريق لما بعد الاستفتاء بنعم أو لا حيث تم انتخابات مجلس الشعب  في حالة التصويت بنعم بينما يتم انتخاب جمعية تأسيسية جديدة من 100 عضو  بالاقتراع الحر المباشر كما نص على الإعلانات الدستورية التي صدرت في  الفترة الماضية لا تقبل الطعن عليها أمام أية جهة قضائية وتنقضي الدعاوي  المرفوعة بهذا الشأن أمام جميع المحاكم.*
* 	يذكر أن إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري شمل بقاء الآثار المترتبة عليه صحيحة.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي يقرر إشراك القوات المسلحة في حفظ الأمن خلال الاستفتاء على الدستور
* *
* *

 رويترز 
* *قرر الرئيس محمد مرسي قانونا، الأحد،   إشراك القوات  المسلحة في إجراءات حفظ الأمن وحماية المنشآت الحيوية لفترة  مؤقتة حتى  إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء على الدستور بالتنسق مع قوات الشرطة.
* *ومنح ضباط القوات المسلحة وضباط الصف المشاركين في مهام  حفظ  الأمن جميع سلطات الضبط القضائي والصلاحيات المقررة لضباط وأمناء  الشرطة،  على أن تحال المحاضر المحررة إلى النيابة المختصة وفقا لقانون  الإجراءات  الجنائية، ويختص القضاء العادي بالفصل فيها.
* *المصري اليوم
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*تدعو جبهة الانقاذ الوطنى للتظاهر في جميع المحافظات يوم الثلاثاء القادم رفضا للاستفتاء على الدستور .*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس مرسي يوافق علي قانون ١.٧ لسنة ٢٠١٢ بإعطاء مهام الضبطية القضائية لضباط الجيش حتي إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء .*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الآلاف في مسيرة «النور» إلى «الاتحادية» للمطالبة بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري الجديد  




انطلقت مسيرة تضم الآلاف من شباب القوى السياسية الرافضة    للإعلان الدستوري وللاستفتاء على الدستور، متوجهة إلى قصر الاتحادية،    للانضمام إلى المظاهرات الموجودة في محيط «الاتحادية».
شارك في المسيرة مجموعة من طلاب جامعة عين شمس الذين   توافدوا  على المسيرة قبل انطلاقها بساعة، وحملوا لافتات وصورًا لشهداء   ومصابي أحداث  «اشتباكات الاتحادية» الأخيرة التي راح ضحيتها 7 شهداء وأكثر   من ٧٠٠ مصاب.
كما حملوا صورة للدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية،   والمرشد  العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وخيرت الشاطر وعليها آثار دماء،   وردد  المشاركون في المسيرة قسمًا جديدًا وهو: «أقسم بالله العظيم أن أكون   مخلصًا  لدماء الشهداء وأن أسعى لتحقيق أهداف ثورة ٢٥ يناير وأن أسعى   لإزالة  النظام وإسقاط الإخوان والله على ما أقول شهيد».
واعترض عدد من المارة ومن المتواجدين بالمسيرة على القسم    وقالوا إن هدفهم هو إسقاط الإعلان الدستوري ووقف الاستفتاء على الدستور    وليس إسقاط الإخوان، وكادت تحدث بعض المشادات بين المتظاهرين إلا أن    العقلاء تدخلوا وأوقفوا التشابك اللفظي بينهم.
وردد المتظاهرون في مسيرة مسجد النور هتافات ضد جماعة   الإخوان  منها «عبد الناصر قالها زمان الإخوان ملهمش أمان» و«ارحل يعني   امشى ياللى  ما بتفهمشي» و«الإخوان عصابة» و«بيع بيع بيع في الثورة يا   بديع» و«الزنزانة  بعد الكرسي خليك فاكر يا مرسي».* 
​ 




​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*
يعقد المستشار حمدى ياسين رئيس نادى   قضاة مجلس الدولة مؤتمراً صحفى غداً  يعلن خلاله الموقف النهائى لقضاة  مجلس  الدولة من الإعلان الدستورى الذى صدر  مساء السبت 
  	وقال ياسين ان رؤية قضاة مجلس الدولة ستتبلور من خلال ما  انتهت إليه   قرارات الجمعيات العمومية للنادى وأيضاً فى ضوء نتائج اجتماع  اعضاء مجلس   ادرة النادى  .​ 	كما أكد "   ياسين " على أنه سيعلن بالمؤتمر ما انتهى اليه اجتماع مجلس  الادرة ورؤيته   حول الحوار الذى أجراه الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية مع  القوى   الوطنية وما انتهت اليه من قرارات بالإعلان الدستورى الجديد وموقف  قضاة   المجلس من ذلك الإعلان ويعرض موقف قضاة المجلس حول اشرافهم على  الاستفتاء   على الدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني تدعو للتظاهر في ميادين مصر يوم الثلاثاء القادم*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*يوسف الحسينى: لن أتراجع عن قول الحقيقة وإظهارها مهما هددونى
  قال الإعلامى يوسف الحسينى، إن اختفاءه لحماية عائلته   فقط، مضيفا عبر تغريدة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر": "لن أتراجع   عن قول الحقيقة وإظهارها مهما هددونى، فأنا لست ممن يخافون، ولن أضع يدى  فى  يد الإخوان المجرمين".

وكان الحسينى قد أعلن فى وقت سابق، عن محاولة تمت لتصفيته،   وتلقيه تهديدات بالقتل، مما اضطره لترك منزله خوفا على عائلته بعد تهديده   بالقتل ومعرفة عنوانه، مؤكدا أنه لن يذهب إلى عمله بسبب حصاره. 

*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأحد 9 ديسمبر 2012 08
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




25 م

  	 حذرت الدعوة السلفية، في بيان أصدرته اليوم الأحد   بالإسكندرية، من محاولة  أي قوى إلحاق الضرر بمقار ذراعها السياسي،ممثلا في   حزب النور، مؤكدة على  ما وصفته بـ "استخدام كافة السبل" للدفاع عن   ممتلكات الحزب.
  	وأعربت،في هذا الصدد، عن استنكارها محاولة التعدي على   مقر حزب النور  بمدينة الغردقة، مؤكدة في الوقت نفسه نبذ جماعة الدعوة   السلفية وذراعها  السياسي حزب النور للعنف حتى ضد الدولة في شدة استبدادها   واضطهادها لأعضاء  التيار الإسلامي

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الدعوة السلفية تحذر من المساس بمقار «النور» بالإسكندرية





 

الأحد 9 ديسمبر 2012 08
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




25 م

 	 حذرت الدعوة السلفية، في بيان أصدرته اليوم الأحد   بالإسكندرية، من محاولة  أي قوى إلحاق الضرر بمقار ذراعها السياسي،ممثلا في   حزب النور، مؤكدة على  ما وصفته بـ "استخدام كافة السبل" للدفاع عن   ممتلكات الحزب.
 	وأعربت،في هذا الصدد، عن استنكارها محاولة التعدي على   مقر حزب النور  بمدينة الغردقة، مؤكدة في الوقت نفسه نبذ جماعة الدعوة   السلفية وذراعها  السياسي حزب النور للعنف حتى ضد الدولة في شدة استبدادها   واضطهادها لأعضاء  التيار الإسلامي




بوابة الحرية والعدالة* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*غدا..مجلس الدولة يحسم موقفه من إعلان مرسى الجديد وإستفتاء الدستور *

12/9/2012   8:37 PM​​





​
​*عماد سليمان*

 	يعقد المستشار حمدى ياسين رئيس نادى  قضاة مجلس الدولة مؤتمراً صحفى غداً  يعلن خلاله الموقف النهائى لقضاة مجلس  الدولة من الإعلان الدستورى الذى صدر  مساء السبت 
  	وقال ياسين ان رؤية قضاة مجلس الدولة ستتبلور من خلال ما انتهت إليه   قرارات الجمعيات العمومية للنادى وأيضاً فى ضوء نتائج اجتماع اعضاء مجلس   ادرة النادى  .​ 	كما أكد "  ياسين " على أنه سيعلن بالمؤتمر ما انتهى اليه اجتماع مجلس  الادرة ورؤيته  حول الحوار الذى أجراه الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية مع  القوى  الوطنية وما انتهت اليه من قرارات بالإعلان الدستورى الجديد وموقف  قضاة  المجلس من ذلك الإعلان ويعرض موقف قضاة المجلس حول اشرافهم على  الاستفتاء  على الدستور .


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*يعقد المستشار  حمدى ياسين رئيس نادى  قضاة مجلس الدولة مؤتمراً صحفى غداً  يعلن خلاله  الموقف النهائى لقضاة مجلس  الدولة من الإعلان الدستورى الذى صدر  مساء  السبت 
  	وقال ياسين ان رؤية قضاة مجلس الدولة ستتبلور من خلال ما  انتهت إليه   قرارات الجمعيات العمومية للنادى وأيضاً فى ضوء نتائج اجتماع  اعضاء مجلس   ادرة النادى  .​ 	كما أكد "   ياسين " على أنه سيعلن بالمؤتمر ما انتهى اليه اجتماع مجلس  الادرة ورؤيته   حول الحوار الذى أجراه الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية مع  القوى   الوطنية وما انتهت اليه من قرارات بالإعلان الدستورى الجديد وموقف  قضاة   المجلس من ذلك الإعلان ويعرض موقف قضاة المجلس حول اشرافهم على  الاستفتاء   على الدستور .*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الدعوة السلفية تحذر من المساس بمقار «النور» بالإسكندرية*​​​*بوابة الحرية والعدالة*​


*حزب النور مش طرف أصلاً فى القصة*
*الحرية والعدالة بيحاولوا يجرجروهم جوة اللعبة*
*وهما المرة دى فهموها*
*ولأول مرة فى التاريخ*
*يفهموا *
:smile01​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*زار وزير الإعلام صلاح عبد المقصود اليوم، الأحد، الحسينى أبو ضيف المصور بجريدة الفجر بوحدة الحالات الحرجة بمستشفى القصر العينى، والذى أصيب بطلقات خرطوش أثناء تواجده فى محيط قصر الاتحادية يوم الأربعاء الماضى.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*صباحى: سنثبت للشارع أن الجبهة قادرة أن تجابه سطوة الإخوان*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*رفضت  جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني الاستفتاء على  الدستور، المقرر  إجراؤه السبت المقبل  بشكل كامل، ودعت الشعب المصري إلى  مظاهرات حاشدة  الثلاثاء المقبل في كل  الميادين المصرية لرفض الاستفتاء،  والاعتراض على  تجاهل مطالب القوى  الثورية.

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*
                  صمم بعض  المتظاهرين أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي "دمى" وضعوا عليها صور  بعض  الإعلاميين وشخصيات سياسية و فنية من المناهضين لحكم الرئيس مرسي وضمت   الصور :"الإعلاميين عماد الدين أديب , تامر أمين , والنائب العام السابق   عبد المجيد محمود  ورجل الأعمال الهارب حسين سالم والفنان هاني رمزي و   قاموا بضرب صورهم بالأحذية.

 وفي السياق نفسه قال المهندس فؤاد عبد  الناصر أحد مشايخ قبائل مطروح إنه  رغم الاعتداءات وحرق مقرات الإخوان فى  أماكن متعددة إلا أنه لا يوجد من  يستطيع حرق مقر الحرية والعدالة أو مقرات  الإخوان أو الاعتداء على المنشآت  العامة فى محافظة مطروح.

 وأضاف  عبد الناصر من أعلى المنصة الموجودة أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي  أن محافظة  مطروح تتحاكم إلى الشريعة الإسلامية منذ خمسة عشر عاماً وأنه  مطروح ثاني  أكبر محافظة صوتت لصالح الدكتور محمد مرسى فى انتخابات الرئاسة  بنسبة 82%  من إجمالي أصوات الناخبين.

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمين تحالف البحيرة:"مرسى" مازال مصراً على فرض الدستور الإخوانى*




                         الأحد 09.12.2012 - 08:56 م 







الدكتور زهدى الشامى أمين حزب التحالف الشعبى بالبحيرة 

                                       كتبت نجوى الحسينى               
                  قال الدكتور زهدى الشامى أمين حزب  التحالف  الشعبى بالبحيرة إن لقاء الرئيس مع القيادات السياسية والشخصيات  العامة الذى عقد مساء أمس "ضحك على الدقون".

 وأضاف ان الرئيس مرسى  لم يأت بجديد فيما يفعله ومازال مصرا على السير فى  الخطة التى بدأها لعرض  دستوره الاخوانى وفرضه على الشعب المصرى وجموعه  بالإكراه وبدون مناقشة ولم يعط مرسى فرصة للشعب لفهم حقيقة مايجرى .

وأشارالشامى إلى أن معظم الذين حضروا اجتماع الأمس من الإخوان والسلفيين  والمحسوبين على الرئيس مرسى ومن أعضاء الجمعية التأسيسية   التى ارتكبت هذ  الجريمة  لا يعبرون عن جميع التيارات والطوائف  وكان  المقصود ان يلتقى  الرئيس مع المعارضين للدستور  وهم ليسوا أقلية كما يزعم  الرئيس .


 



​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	جمال أسعد ردًا على بكار: لم أحضر "حوار الرئيس".. والقضية ليست في الإعلان ولكن في دستور يؤسس لدولة دينية  	
	 		نفى المفكر القبطي جمال أسعد، حضوره جلسة الحوار الوطني التي عقدها   الرئيس محمد مرسي مع رموز سياسية ومدنية، مساء أمس السبت، والتي انتهت   بالإعلان عن دستور جديد.

		وقال أسعد، لـ"بوابة الأهرام: فوجئت بتصريحات تليفزيونية لنادر بكار،   المتحدث باسم حزب "النور" السلفي، يقول فيها إنني كنت حاضرًا للحوار ومندوب   عن الكنيسة المصرية، وهذا غير صحيح لأنني أرفض مثل هذا الحوار ونتائجه".

		وأضاف: "القضية ليست في الإعلان الدستوري، لكن في مسودة دستور تعبر عن   فصيل بعينه، ولا تمثل الشعب كله وتؤسس لدولة دينية، وليس دولة ديمقراطية   حديثة يريدها الشعب المصري". 	

مش مصدقه ان ده جمال اتعس 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*
‎



رئيس الحزب المصري الديمقراطي وأعضاؤه يتلقون تهديدات بالقتل

http://www.shorouknews.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=09122012&id=d91822d4-33c7-44f7-b073-b1fb2c49c5d7
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسامة الغزالي حرب | ما تشهده مصر موجة جديدة للثورة لإزالة حكم الإخوان وليس مجرد مظاهرات*


----------



## بايبل333 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

> *حزب النور مش طرف أصلاً فى القصة*
> *الحرية والعدالة بيحاولوا يجرجروهم جوة اللعبة*
> *وهما المرة دى فهموها*
> *ولأول مرة فى التاريخ*
> ...



يا خبر ابيض حزب السلفيين فهموا حاجة .؟
لوووووووووووووووووولى
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال النائب البرلمانى السابق مصطفى الجندى، العضو المؤسس لحزب الدستور وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إنه بعد إصرار الرئيس محمد مرسى على إصدار إعلان دستورى جديد لا بديل عن العصيان المدنى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*انخفضت أعداد جنود الأمن المركزى المتواجدة أمام بوابة 4 وبوابة 3 لقصر الاتحادية مساء اليوم، الأحد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*مساعد وزير العدل يدعو لعقد جمعيات عمومية لعودة العمل بالمحاكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*شركات المحمول: ضرائب المحمول غالباً سيتحملها المستخدم

قالت مصادر بشركات المحمول إنها فوجئت بقرار زيادة ضرائب المبيعات على خدمات الاتصالات الدولية والمحلية، وأيضا شرائح المحمول الجديدة، مشيرين أن هذا الأمر يجب أن يخضع للدراسة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*ضبط معتصمو الاتحادية، شخصاً وبحيازته بندقية خرطوش، مساء اليوم الأحد، وذلك بعدما توافدت عدة مسيرات على محيط القصر الجمهورى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*


Dona Nabil قال:



شركات المحمول: ضرائب المحمول غالباً سيتحملها المستخدم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Dona Nabil قال:


> * قالت مصادر بشركات المحمول إنها فوجئت بقرار زيادة ضرائب المبيعات على خدمات الاتصالات الدولية والمحلية، وأيضا شرائح المحمول الجديدة، مشيرين أن هذا الأمر يجب أن يخضع للدراسة.*




*لاااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*كله الا الموبيل *
*طيب السجاير ومبدخنش *
*حاجه ساقعه وهشرب قصب انما الموبيل حرااااااااااام *
*انا من بكره هنزل الاتحاديه *
*خلاص يا مرسي عصرك انتهي *





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد قراءة   للقرار من الجريدة الرسمية 


بخلاف السجاير والكحوليات، زيوت الطعام والسمن 10%، الأسمدة الزراعية والمبيدات الزراعية 5% ( حتأثر على جميع الخضروات والفواكه والزراعة وحيمتد تأثيرها للثروة الحيوانية باعتبار زيادة اسعار العلف )، حديد الخردة 5% و الأسمنت 10% ( حيأثر على اسعار المباني ) ، المياه الغازية 25% ، الخدمات السياحية 10% ( الكافيتريات، المطاعم ، الفنادق .. إلخ ) ، المكالمات التليفونية بجميع أنواعها 18% على المكالمة + 25 جنيه ضريبة على كل شريحة محمول جديدة، النقل المكيف بين المحافظات 10% ( اتوبيسات ، قطارات ) ، وأخيراً واهم حاجة .. الخدمات اللوجستية للصناعات 10% (نقل ، تخزين ، تبريد ، شحن تفريغ ، مقاولات ...إلخ ) 
وده حيأثر ببساطة على كافة السلع في البلاد ... *ها حد هنا معترض على القرارات *
منقول


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرار عاجل من 5 آلاف قاض الان
* *2012-12-09 21:24:37​* *




* *5 آلاف قاض يشرفون على الاستفتاء..والرفض سيد الموقف بين  أندية القضاة.. و"العليا للانتخابات" تقترح إشراف كل قاضى على 4 صناديق  باللجنة ومد فترة التصويت إلى يومين. . والبلشى وأبوشوشة يتراجعان عن  الاعتذار
* *  فى الوقت الذى أصدر فيه الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس إعلانا  دستوريا جديدا وألغى الإعلان الدستورى الخاص بتحصين قراراته، عادت اللجنة  العليا للانتخابات والمشرفة على الاستفتاء لحشد القضاة الذين سيتولون  الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور الجديد من خلال عقد الاجتماعات المكثفة مع  رؤساء المحاكم الابتدائية والجهات المعاونة لها فى عملية الإشراف بينما على  الجانب الآخر من نادى القضاة بدأ هو الآخر فى حشد جموع القضاة لرفض  الإشراف على الاستفتاء.
* *أكد المستشار زغلول البلشى مساعد زير العدل لإدارة التفتيش  القضائى والأمين العام للجنة العليا للانتخابات بأنه تراجع عن الاعتذار  الذى اضطر إلى تقديمه للجنة عن رئاسته للأمانة العامة، وذلك بعد زوال  الأسباب التى أدت إلى ذلك وهى توقف إراقة الدماء أمام قصر الاتحادية بين  مؤيدى ومعارضى الرئيس وإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى المعيب الذى يعتدى بشكل واضح  على السلطة القضائية فى مصر.
* *وأوضح الأمين العام للجنة العليا للانتخابات الفترة القادمة  بعد إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى هى فترة سياسية وأى اعتراضات على الاستفتاء  يمثل جانبا سياسيا لا دخل للقضاة فيه بأى حال من الأحوال، داعيا جميع  القضاة بالإشراف على الاستفتاء وجعل إرادة الشعب هى من تختار إما بالموافقة  على الدستور الجديد من عدمه مشير إلى أن لا يوجد الآن أى مبرر لرفض القضاة  عملية الإشراف، خاصة وإن القضاة ليس لهم ناقة ولا جمل فى الدستور.
* *وكشف البلشى بأنه عقد اجتماعا مع رؤساء المحاكم الابتدائية  على مستوى على الجمهورية وذلك لوضع الاستعدادات النهائية لإجراء عملية  الاستفتاء وتحديد موقف القضاة الرافضين والموافقين على الإشراف باعتبار أن  رؤساء المحاكم الابتدائية هم فى ذات الوقت يشكلون غرف عمليات بالمحافظات  كما يقومون بمسئولية تنقل القضاة وإقامتهم.
* *واتفق البلشى مع رؤساء المحاكم الابتدائية على أنهم سيقومون  باستقبال القضاة الذين تم اختيارهم للإشراف على العملية الانتخابية بكل  محافظة، والبالغ عددهم حتى الآن 5 آلاف قاض، وسيتم إعداد اقتراحات بالتنسيق  مع المحافظ فى كل محافظة بما يسمح لهم بالتواجد فى اللجان الفرعية والعامة  التى ستجرى فيها عملية التصويت بأسرع وقت ممكن، كما سيتم توفير سيارات  مجهزة بالتنسيق مع مديرى الأمن والقوات المسلحة لنقل القضاة والقيام  بتأمينهم منذ وصولهم لمقر اللجنة الفرعية وحتى غلق باب التصويت.
* *فيما قرر المستشار محمود أبوشوشة الرئيس بمحكمة استئناف  الإسكندرية، وعضو الأمانة العامة باللجنة العليا للانتخابات، مباشرة عمله  فى اللجنة بعد انسحابه، إثر اعتراضه على الإعلان الدستورى، حيث جاء إنه  سيقوم بمباشرة عمله بعد إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى، وفى ضوء عدم تحصين أى قرار  أو قوانين تصدر من الرئاسة، وأن إرادة المواطنين أصبحت حرة سواء فى  موافقتهم، أو رفضهم للدستور، وبيان خارطة الطريق لمصر بعد الإعلان الدستورى  الأخير.
* *من ناحية أخرى قال مصدر قضائى من داخل اللجنة العليا إن  اللجنة تعقد حاليا اجتماعات مكثفة وذلك لحل أزمة رفض عدد كبير من القضاة  الإشراف على الاستفتاء، وأنها توصلت إلى عدد من الاقتراحات لحل تلك الأزمة  من خلال جعل كل قاضى يشرف على 4 صناديق فى كل لجنة فرعية فضلا عن مد فترة  التصويت على الاستفتاء لمدة يومين تبدأ من الساعة الثامنة صباحا وتنتهى  الثامنة مساء من كل يوم تصويت.
* *وأوضح المصدر أن اللجنة خاطبت مطابع الأميرية لطبع نمازج  بطاقات الاقتراع التى بدأت فى طباعتها بالفعل، والتى تتضمن دائرتين مفرغتين  من الداخل إحداهما باللون الأخضر وأسفلها "نعم" وأخرى باللون البنى  وأسفلها كلمة "لا" مشيرا إلى أن كل بطاقة تصويت ستكون مختومة بخاتم اللجنة  وموقعة بتوقيع القاضى الذى سيشرف على عملية الاستفتاء ومغلفة بكيس بلاستيكى  لا يتم فضه إلا داخل اللجنة وقت فتحها فى المواعيد المقررة لها مضيفا بأن  اللجنة تسلمت خطابا من وزارة الداخلية يفيد باستكمال صناديق الاقتراع  والحبر الفسفورى الذى سيتم استخدامه فى عملية التصويت علاوة على طبع أسماء  الناخبين فى كشوف بأرقام بطاقة الرقم القومى حتى يتسنى للوافدين التصويت فى  خارج دوائرهم الانتخابية.
* *على جانب آخر يعقد مجالس إدارات أندية القضاة على مستوى  الجمهورية يوم الاثنين المقبل اجتماعا طارئا لبحث موقف الأندية وجموع  القضاة من عملية الإشراف على الاستفتاء من عدمه، وذلك بعد إلغاء الإعلان  الدستورى الأخير الذى يعد اعتداء صارخا على السلطة القضائية، والذى تمثل فى  تحصين قرارات الرئيس من الطعن عليها، أمام الجهات القضائية والمحاكم.
* *وأكد المستشار عبد الله قنديل وكيل مجلس إدارة نادى قضاة  مصر بأن القضاة لايزالون رافضين الإشراف على عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور  بالرغم من إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى، حيث جاء الإعلان الدستورى الجديد  متعتديا على السلطة القضائية وترك آثار الإعلان الدستورى الملغى كما هى  ومحصنة.
* *وأوضح أن جموع القضاة يرفضون بأى شكل من الأشكال الاعتداء  على السلطة القضائية حيث نصت الإعلان الدستورى الذى أعيد صياغته على تحصين  الإعلانات الدستورية الأخرى من الطعن أمام القضاء، وهو ما يعد إلغاء لحق  التقادى واعتداء جديد على القضاء وهو ما يتم رفضه.
* *أما المستشار خالد محجوب رئيس محكمة مستأنف الإسماعيلية فقد  أكد بأن الإعلان الدستور الجديد لا يعدو كونه إعادة للإعلان الدستورى  الملغى، بل زاد عليه أن الرئيس قرر ندب قضاة تحقيق لتحقيق فى الوقائع التى  وقعت أمام قصر الاتحادية، وهو ما يخالف المادة 65 من قانون الإجراءات  الجنائية التى تنص على أن انتداب قضاة التحقيق هو من اختصاص النائب العام،  وهو من يطلب من وزير العدل فى حالة وجود عائق يحول دون عمل النيابة التحقيق  فى أحد القضايا أن ينتدب وزير العدل بناء على تكليف من النائب العام  انتداب قاضى تحقيق وهو ما خالفه الرئيس فى تلك الإعلان الدستورى الجديد.
* *وأضاف محجوب أن القضاة رافضين الإشراف على الاستفتاء على  الدستور حتى يتم إلغاء كافة التحصينات التى يضعها الرئيس فى الإعلانات  الدستورية التى هى ليست من حقه أن يصدرها، والتى يجب أن تصدر فقط فى  الحالات الاستثنائية وليس من الطبيعى أن يصدر ـ رئيس منتخب جاء بالشرعية ـ  إعلانات دستورية.
* *اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى تدعو لمظاهرات حاشدة الثلاثاء المقبل في جميع ميادين مصر ضد قرارات الرئيس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*معتصمو التحرير يرحبون بقرارات جبهة الانقاذ الوطنى بمقاطعة الدستور *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WQySY-FoV04[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> بعد قراءة للقرار من الجريدة الرسمية
> 
> 
> بخلاف السجاير والكحوليات، زيوت الطعام والسمن 10%، الأسمدة الزراعية والمبيدات الزراعية 5% ( حتأثر على جميع الخضروات والفواكه والزراعة وحيمتد تأثيرها للثروة الحيوانية باعتبار زيادة اسعار العلف )، حديد الخردة 5% و الأسمنت 10% ( حيأثر على اسعار المباني ) ، المياه الغازية 25% ، الخدمات السياحية 10% ( الكافيتريات، المطاعم ، الفنادق .. إلخ ) ، المكالمات التليفونية بجميع أنواعها 18% على المكالمة + 25 جنيه ضريبة على كل شريحة محمول جديدة، النقل المكيف بين المحافظات 10% ( اتوبيسات ، قطارات ) ، وأخيراً واهم حاجة .. الخدمات اللوجستية للصناعات 10% (نقل ، تخزين ، تبريد ، شحن تفريغ ، مقاولات ...إلخ )
> ...


*الزيادة علشان القرض الحَسَن بتاع صندوق النقد الدولى*
*هيسدد منييين ؟؟؟؟*
*اللى غايظنى فين الشيخ محمد معونة ؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*أضحكوا أضحكوا ... هى دى الحاجه الوحيده اللى ببلاش لحد دلوقتى بكره يعملوا الضحكه بفلوس :*



*منقوله 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*أستاذ الاقتصاد ومساعد مدير صندوق النقد الدولي: إجراءات رفع الأسعار والضرائب متفق عليها مسبقاً مع صندوق النقد الدولي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*اصدار 350 ألف بطاقة رقم قومى للسيدات فى قرى الجيزة " مجانا "*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*العريان يستدعي البوليس للناشطة سلمي في ندوة يبنيويورك*


----------



## بايبل333 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

> *الزيادة علشان القرض الحَسَن بتاع صندوق النقد الدولى*
> *هيسدد منييين ؟؟؟؟*
> *اللى غايظنى فين الشيخ محمد معونة ؟*



محمد معونة بيستمتع بالمعونة وكلة عن طريق الاستغفال والاستهبال 
مع الضحك على الجنزورى وعيش يا شعب فى الهجايص
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*




    مجلس الوزراء: السبت أجازة رسمية للاستفتاء على الدستور
           أعلن الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء، أن يكون يوم السبت القادم  أجازة رسمية، بمناسبة الاستفتاء على الدستور، جاء ذلك في نبأ عاجل على موقع  «أخبار مصر».

    الشروق​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* #اخبار_مصر | المتظاهرين امام الاتحاديه يعرضون داتا شو " الأخوان قاتلون". #ENN
*




​


----------



## بايبل333 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

> مجلس الوزراء: السبت أجازة رسمية للاستفتاء على الدستور
> أعلن الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء، أن يكون يوم السبت  القادم  أجازة رسمية، بمناسبة الاستفتاء على الدستور، جاء ذلك في نبأ عاجل  على موقع  «أخبار مصر».



بتزعلك قوى الكلمة دى .؟
طيب يا فاشل يافاشل
يا فاشل 
يا فاشل


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شالله ما عنها أتشربت*
> *اهو يبقى أول حاجة عملها مرسى عِدلة فى حياته*
> *أننا نقلع عن التدخين*
> *بس فيه مشكلة تااانية *
> ...


*اهى دى فعلا احسن حاجة عملها مرسى فى دنيته 
انا نفسى يخلى علبة السجاير بخمسين جنيه 
ياريت علشان جوزى يبطل 
ويبقى عمل خير فى دنيته *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الانقاذ الوطني :
 -نرفض بشكل قاطع القرارات الصادمة التي أصدرها الرئيس
 -نرفض رفع الحكومة أسعار بعض السلع
 -النظام يغامر بدفع البلاد نحو مواجهات عنيفة تهدد الأمن القومي
 -ندعم موقف القضاة في الدفاع عن العدالة ودولة القانون
 -ندعو لمظاهرات حاشدة الثلاثاء المقبل في جميع ميادين مصر ضد قرارات الرئيس*
​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

أصبحنا نعالج الدوله على نفقة المواطن ( جلال عامر )​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الوطن*​| جورج إسحاق من المحلة: أتشرف بأن تكون جنسيتي "محلاوية".. لأنها قلعة الحرية:​​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

د. جابر نصار: هم ميعرفوش ان السلطة لا تمارس بالقوة، تمارس بالهيبة​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

د. جابر نصار: اللي ضيعوا هيبة الدولة هم اللي بيحاولوا يمرروا إجراءات قمعية وبيتحايلوا ويضحكوا على الناس​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصد*|*مصر*
| وقفة أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية لمؤيدي قرارات الرئيس *مرسي*
 والدستور الجديد, وسط هتافات "شيدوا حليكوا.​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

موسى: جماعة الاخوان لا تعرف معنى كلمة الشرعية نظرا لأنها ظلت فترة كبيرة دون شرعية​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

د. جابر نصار: اللي يقولك هنعمل الدستور وبعدين نبقى نعدل فيه مواد ده بيضحك عليك .. هذا عبث غير مقبول .. يمارسون السلطة بمنطق التخدير​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

أمين الإخوان»: مرسي لا يقبل أن يُسيّره المُرشد.. والذهاب للاستفتاء «عمل وطني»​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

«#*مينا_فيليب*​» لـ«*الوطن*
»: شعرنا بالرعب بعد خطاب «*مرسى*
» واتهامه لنا بأننا بلطجية..وإخلاء سبيلنا تأجل 24 ساعة دون أسباب​​
​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

«*مينا_فيليب*​» لـ«*الوطن*
»: مصر دفعت دم كفاية.. و*الرئيس*
 فقد شرعيته بعد سقوط شهداء.. وهآخد حقى من «*الإخوان*
» بالقانون
«​*مينا_فيليب*» لـ«​*الوطن*»: لست وحدى من تعرض للتعذيب والسحل على يد «​*الإخوان*».. وأهلى علموا باختطافى من فيديو «الوطن»​​​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد حامد الجمل - في من جديد: مرسي لا يملك إصدار إعلانات دستورية​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

#*الوطن*​ | «
#*الإخوان*
» يحرسون منزل «الشاطر».. وجيرانه يستاءون​​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

#*الوطن* | موسى: يجب تأجيل ​#*الاستفتاء* شهر أو شهرين.. ​#*الدستور* به مواد خطيرة:​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*
**  أكد السفير السابق يحيى نجم، أن الإخوان قبضوا عليه واعتدوا عليه باللفظ وبالأيدي، وأن ضباط الشرطة "تأخذ الأوامر منهم.*

*  وقال نجم، في فيديو على موقع "يوتيوب" مسجل معه حول شهادته فيما حدث له من    سحل وتعذيب من قبل الإخوان، "إن الحرس الجمهوري لم يتدخل في الإفراج   عنّا،  وتخليصنا من أيدي الإخوان أمام قصر الاتحادية".*

*  وقال إن الطبيب  الخاص بالإخوان لم يعالجه، وحين سأله عن السبب قال "إن   المرشد محذر علينا  علاجك، لأنه قال إنه جاسوس ويتخابر مع جهات أجنبية   وكلها شائعات".*

*  وأشار إلى أن دكتورة من الإخوان تهكمت عليهم بالسب واتهمتهم بالعمالة والخيانة وضربته هو تحديدا.*

*  وقال السفير يحيى نجم نصًا في الحوار "اتبهدلنا تمامًا ومرضيوش يصرفونا    وفضلنا مرميين طول الليل، واعتدوا علينا لفظًا وقولا وماديًا وبيسبّوا،    وبيهددوا الشرطة، الظابط اللي واقف بياخد أوامر منهم، بيقوله دخل ده    ومتدخلش ده، ولا وجود لأحد من الشرطة نهائي، لحد ما صبح الصبح، والشرطة    تستمع إليهم، وهما اللي بيمشوا كل حاجة، وبتاع الجيش جوه القصر مش عايز    يطلع، وإذا طلع بيعترض ويدخل تاني، والدكتور بتاع الإخوان مرضيش يعالجني    وقاللي المرشد محذر علينا أعالجك وقال عليا جاسوس وإني في الخارجية بتخابر    مع جهات أمنية وبيطلعوا كلام فارغ كتير إشاعات، وقاللي المرشد محذر عليا    مقدرش، ودكتورة من عندهم بتدينا بالجزمة وتضربنا وتسبنا وتقولنا إحنا مش    زيكم، ونقولها انتي واحدة ست لكنها كانت في منتهى العدوانية وتضربني أنا    بالذات وتقولي أنت جاسوس".*

*  وكان الدبلوماسي السابق يحيى نجم، سفير  مصر الأسبق في فنزويلا، قد تم   تعذيبه أمس من قبل مؤيدي مرسي، وسحلوه أمام  قصر الاتحادية واتهموه   بالبلطجة.*

*  الوطن*​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالفيديو .. شيخ سلفى : تزوير الانتخابات واجب شرعى*

[YOUTUBE]3F80hO2y6Zs&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*شفيق: حل الأزمة الراهنة يكمن في رحيل الإخوان عن الحكم فوراً 

 







 *​* قال المرشح الرئاسي السابق أحمد شفيق، إن المخرج الوحيد من الأزمة في  مصر،  يتمثّل في إنهاء حكم الرئيس محمد مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين في  الحال.   ونقلت صحيفة الشرق الأوسط اللندنية عن "شفيق" قوله إن الحل يكمن  في "إنهاء  هذا النظام بأسرع ما يكون.. المطلوب الآن هو تغيير النظام  بكامله فوراً".   وعن خروج مليونيات مؤيدة للرئيس وقراراته، قال شفيق  "الحديث أن له مؤيدين  كثراً على أرض الميدان كلام خاطئ إطلاقاً، والفيصل  بيننا هو القوائم  الرسمية بأسماء المصريين المنتسبين للجماعة التي لا تصل  إلى مليون شخص بأي  حال من الأحوال".   ووصف شفيق حديث الرئيس مرسي عن وجود  جهات خارجية تدعم الفوضى في مصر بأنه  حديث لا معنى له وغير مسؤول" وقال "  لا يوجد أي إثباتات على صحته".   وشدد شفيق على أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  "تسعى إلى تغيير الأنظمة في بعض  الدول العربية"، وقال "بمجرد سقوط  الإخوان في القاهرة، سيتلو ذلك تحجيم  كبير لتابعيهم في الدول الأخرى

برنس والله 
شوفوا الفرق مش حاجه تحزن 
*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*   	 الكنائس ترفض الإعلان الدستورى الجديد وتدعو للمشاركة بالاستفتاء
 
	رفضت الكنائس المصرية الثلاث "الإنجيلية والكاثوليكية والأرثوذكسية"،   الإعلان الدستورى الجديد، لأنه لم يتطرق لتأجيل الاستفتاء على مسودة   الدستور. وتجرى اليوم اتصالات بين الكنائس الثلاث لبحث الموقف الأخير من   الإعلان الجديد وموقفهم من الاستفتاء، حسبما أكد مصدر كنسى لـ"اليوم   السابع"، للخروج برؤية موحدة تجاه الموقف. وقال الأب رفيق جريش، المتحدث   الإعلامى للكنيسة الكاثوليكية، لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الكنائس كانت تفضل أن   يتم تأجيل الاستفتاء، خاصة أن فقهاء دستوريين أكدوا أن موعد الاستفتاء يوم   15 من الشهر الجارى موجود بالإعلان الدستورى الذى استفتى عليه الشعب  بصيغة  إرشادية وليس إلزامية، متسائلا، لماذا يتم الأخذ بحرفية النص، فى  حين أن  أوضاع البلاد غير مستقرة ولا يوجد هدوء فى الشارع حتى الآن ولم يتم  التوافق  على مسودة الدستور أيضاً. وأضاف جريش، أن الاستفتاء على الدستور  فى ظل تلك  الأوضاع غير حكيم، خاصة أن مواد الدستور الخلافية لم تحل بعد،  وأغلبية  الشعب لم يقرأ الدستور، لذا كان من الأولى، أن يتم وضع خطة  لمناقشته بين  جموع الشعب عبر مؤتمرات وندوات شعبية حتى يفهموه، خاصة أن  نسبة الأمية  كبيرة بين الشعب المصرى، ومن الممكن التلاعب بهؤلاء واستخدام  أصواتهم من  قبل فصيل بعينه، وشدد جريش على أن الدستور هو محور الإعلان  الدستورى السابق  للاستفتاء وكان بلا توافق. من جهته، تساءل صفوت البياضى،  رئيس الكنيسة  الإنجيلية، ما الفائدة من الاعتراض على الإعلان الدستورى  الجديد؟، مضيفا  أنه صدر ولم يتم تغير أو تأجيل ميعاد الاستفتاء. وأضاف  البياضى، أن الحل  الوحيد هو خروج الشعب المصرى إلى الاستفتاء ليدلوا  برأيهم فى الدستور من  يقول نعم ومن يقول لا، كل حسب قناعته، رافضا أى  سلبية أو مقاطعة للاستفتاء  مبررا ذلك بأنه فى حال مقاطعة الاستفتاء فلو  خرج مليون شخص ليقولوا نعم،  و10 أفراد يقولوا لا سيتم تطبيق الدستور، لذا  لابد من الخروج بكثافة لإبداء  الرأى فالسلبية ستؤدى إلى تأييد الدستور  الجديد. وأكد مصدر كنسى بالكنيسة  الأرثوذكسية، أن الكنيسة ترفض الإعلان  الدستورى الجديد والقديم معا،  وتعتبرهما خروجاً على الشرعية التى جاء بها  الرئيس، مضيفا أن المشكلة  الأساسية فى الدستور الذى سيتم الاستفتاء عليه،  فالدستور هو محور وعصب  الجمهورية، لذا لو مرر بشكله الحالى ستعد كارثة على  مصر. وأوضح المصدر، أن  الكنيسة لن تقاطع الاستفتاء ولن تحشد الأقباط  أيضا، مدللا على ذلك بخروج  الأقباط فى كافة التظاهرات والاعتصامات الماضية  دون توجيه من الكنيسة بل  لزيادة النضج السياسى للأقباط، الأمر الذى جعلهم  يشاركون شركاءهم فى الوطن  فى كافة الأحداث المصيرية*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

حمدى قنديل : لمن يجادل لمجرد الجدل :هناك اعتصام امام الاتحادية لا يعوق الرئاسة عن اداء العمل وعقد المؤتمرات، اما المحكمة الدستورية فمحاصرة وعملها متوقف.​​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

يعنى أنت شايف الشعب بيغلى ومالى الميادين والبطالة فى كل بيت والناس تعبانة وطالع عينيها رايح كمان ترفع الاسعار وجماعتك بتهتف بالقرار الحكيم.​منقووووووووول​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأ التغليف والتعبئة استعدادا لمعركة نعم علي الدستور ..*

*الاطباق عليها شعار الحزب شوفوها كويس*



*وقالت الخرفان نعم للدستور .. انشر وعرف الناس كلها ..*



*قولهم النهضة بقت بتتغلف*







​
​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*اخر اخبار ميدان التحرير*



*نجل قيادي إخواني يتقدم ببلاغ ضد الشاطر لتحريضه علي الاشتباك مع معتصمي الاتحادية.*



*تقدم محمود أبو النصر -الطالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس- ببلاغ ضد المهندس خيرت الشاطر يتهمه فيه بالدعوى الى العنف ضد المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية بصفته المسئول عن هذه الدعوى ، مستنداً إلي تصريحات المرشد السابق مهدي عاكف .*



*وقال أبو النصر فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"البديل" إنه تقدم بالبلاغ رقم ( 4472 بلاغات نائب عام )، مستشهدا بكافة التصريحات والبيانات التى صدرت عن الجماعة بدعوة أعضائها بالنزول إلى الإتحادية ، وتحريضهم ضد المعتصمين المعارضين لقرارات الرئيس مرسي.*



*وأضاف أبو النصر أنه سيذهب يوم الثلاثاء القادم إلي مكتب النائب العام ليعرف مسار الدعوى ، مشدداً على أنه إذا تم يقاف البلاغ لأسباب غير كافية من وجهة نظره ، فهو من حقه أن يجدد الدعوى من جديد ويقيم بلاغاً من جديد حتى يتم فتح التحقيق ضد نائب المرشد خيرت الشاطر .*



*كما أوضح أبو النصر فى إتصال هاتفي بــ"البديل" أنه كان عضواً منتسباً بالإخوان إلى أنه قرر أن ينفصل عنها فى شهر يوليو من العام الماضي ليعمل ضمن حملة الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح الرئاسي السابق ، مشيراً الي أن والده قيادي بالاخوان على محافظة الغربية ..*







​
من صفحات الفيس​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد عادل: سنشارك في مليونية الثلاثاء لوقف الإستفتاء ​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

وزير الخارجية الفرنسي: المادة 232 من نص الدستور الجديد تعطى موقعا أكبر للأزهر، مما قد يسمح بإضفاء طائفية على النظام​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

لماذا يتحدثون عن الدين و نتحدث نحن عن الحرية ؟ الاجابة .. لأن كلا منا يتحدث عن ما ينقصة !!​منقوووووول​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

وائل توفيق: سنشارك بقوة في مليونيات وتظاهرات الثلاثاء لإسقاط الدستور​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

#*الوطن* | سلفيون يهددون بتحويل ​#*مصر* إلى «بحور دم»​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​الوطن | ​*عادل_إمام* بعد تكريمه بالعراق: لا أستطيع أن أفرح بسبب الأحداث في مصر​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

البر: الكنيسة والأزهر يجب أن يأخذا موقفا وطنيا وليس موقفا سياسيا​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

وزير المالية لـ"عمرو أديب": ليس لصندوق النقد دخل فى الضرائب الجديدة​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

عبد العزيز الحسيني: قرارات رفع الأسعار الجديدة سيكون لها تأثير في الأيام القادمة ​


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الجمعية العمومية لنادي قضاة أسيوط ترفض الإشراف علي "استفتاء الدستور"​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	شفيق: حل الأزمة الراهنة يكمن في رحيل الإخوان عن الحكم فوراً 
	   	 قال المرشح الرئاسي السابق أحمد شفيق، إن المخرج الوحيد من الأزمة في   مصر، يتمثّل في إنهاء حكم الرئيس محمد مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين في   الحال. ونقلت صحيفة الشرق الأوسط اللندنية عن "شفيق" قوله إن الحل يكمن في   "إنهاء هذا النظام بأسرع ما يكون.. المطلوب الآن هو تغيير النظام بكامله   فوراً". وعن خروج مليونيات مؤيدة للرئيس وقراراته، قال شفيق "الحديث أن له   مؤيدين كثراً على أرض الميدان كلام خاطئ إطلاقاً، والفيصل بيننا هو  القوائم  الرسمية بأسماء المصريين المنتسبين للجماعة التي لا تصل إلى مليون  شخص بأي  حال من الأحوال". ووصف شفيق حديث الرئيس مرسي عن وجود جهات  خارجية تدعم  الفوضى في مصر بأنه حديث لا معنى له وغير مسؤول" وقال " لا  يوجد أي إثباتات  على صحته". وشدد شفيق على أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  "تسعى إلى تغيير  الأنظمة في بعض الدول العربية"، وقال "بمجرد سقوط الإخوان  في القاهرة،  سيتلو ذلك تحجيم كبير لتابعيهم في الدول الأخرى 
 
	مصراوى*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو كارثى واعتداء كتائب ابو اسماعيل  امام مدينه الأنتاج الاعلامى على سيدتين وعلى سيارتهم وشاهد ماذا فعلو بهم ؟؟*

[YOUTUBE]EidpHvNuPao&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*   وثيقة سرية تكشف  مصر تطالب برقابة حكومية على «الإنترنت» *
* 2012-12-10 00
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




28 
*​* 



 
 كشف أحد المواقع المعنية بمؤتمرات الاتصالات الدولية، «دبليو إيه سى آى  تى  نت» عن وثائق أولية تتضمن مقترحات قدمتها دول عربية من بينها مصر،  بتحويل  خدمة الإنترنت إلى شبكة تابعة للدولة. وأشار الموقع إلى أن تلك  الوثائق  تطلع عليها بعض الدول ذات الامتيازات المشاركة بالمؤتمر فقط، فى  حين تُصنف  على أنها سرية بالنسبة للجمهور العادى، مؤكداً أن نشر تلك  الوثيقة جاء بهدف  إيضاح الأمور للشعوب.  	وكشف الموقع المتخصص فى تسريب  الوثائق غير المتاحة للعامة من داخل  المؤتمرات العالمية الحكومية حول  العالم، وثيقة تؤكد أن بعض الدول المشاركة  فى المؤتمر قدمت عروضاً  واقتراحات لإعادة تعريف شبكة الإنترنت على أنها  «نظام يجرى التحكم فيه من  قبل الحكومات المختلفة، لتتحول إلى شبكات تحت  إشراف الدولة»، مشيراً إلى  أن عدداً من الدول المشاركة فى المؤتمر، وهى مصر  روسيا والصين والسعودية  والجزائر والسودان والإمارات، قدمت مُقترحاً  بتحويل خدمة الإنترنت إلى  شبكة تابعة للدولة.  	وتُعرف الاقتراحات التى قدمتها تلك الدول «الإنترنت»  على أنه «خليط متداخل  من شبكات الاتصالات اللاسلكية»، وأنه «يجب أن تتأثر  إدارة الإنترنت من  خلال التطوير والتطبيقات التى تضعها الحكومة، خاصة مع  امتلاك الدول الأعضاء  حق السيادة فى نشر وتطبيق السياسات العامة، بما فى  ذلك السياسات الدولية  فى ما يتعلق بإدارة الإنترنت».  	ومع الطبيعة السرية  للمؤتمر، فقد تزايدت مخاوف تحرك عدد من الدول إلى  الانتقال لتحقيق تلك  الخطوة فعلياً، خاصة أن الدول العربية حاولت وضع  اقتراحها بـ «تحويل  الإنترنت إلى خدمة تراقبها الدولة»، فى مقدمة أولوياتها  فى بداية المؤتمر  الذى انطلق الأسبوع الماضى، وتشير الوثيقة إلى أن الحضور  فى لجنة معايير  المؤتمر، فوجئوا بالاقتراح العنيف الذى قدمته الدول  العربية.
 
	الوطن  *


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

تداول نشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" مادة  الدستور فى باب  الأحكام الانتقالية الخاصة بالعزل السياسي رقم "232"  والتى تنص على "تمنع  قيادات الحزب الوطنى المنحل من ممارسة العمل السياسى  والترشح للانتخابات  الرئاسية والتشريعية لمدة عشر سنوات من تاريخ العمل  بالدستور، ويقصد  بالقيادات كل من فى الخامس والعشرين من يناير 2011 عضوا  بالأمانة العامة  للحزب الوطنى المنحل أو بلجنة السياسات أو بمكتبه السياسى  أو كان عضوا  بمجلس الشعب أو الشورى فى الفصلين التشريعيين السابقين على  قيام الثورة".

 	وأكد النشطاء أن مادة العزل لم تستثنى أعضاء الأخوان  لكونها قالت عزل كل  نائب فى برلمان 2005 وبرلمان 2010، ومن المعروف أن  مرسى كان أفضل نائب فى  برلمان 2005، وبالتالى سيعزل مرسى سياسيا فى حالة  التصويت على الدستور  بالموافقة بـ"نعم".

 	وسخر النشطاء قائلين:"أدى العيش لخبازه"، فى إشارة منهم إلى ضعف الصياغة اللغوية ببعض مواد الدستور المطروح.

 





​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الدكتور علاء الأسواني​ ** 
   	  		 		   			 								بوابة الوفد ـ متابعات: 			 	  	   		  		 الأثنين , 10 ديسمبر 2012 00:05 		     
 	أكد الدكتور علاء الأسواني، الكاتب والروائي، أن الرئيس محمد مرسي أصبح ديكتاتورًا، ودهس القضاء بحذائه.
 	وقال الأسواني، في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "جملة مفيدة"،  تعليقا على إعلان  الرئيس مساء السبت، مساء الأحد: الإعلان الدستوري هو  القديم ولا جديد به،  الإعلان الجديد محاولة من المرشد والشاطر، ينفذها  مرسي من أجل امتصاص الغضب  دون أن يغير شيئًا، هم يريدون فرض دستورهم على  مصر ولن يستطيعوا.
 	وتابع: ما سيحدث في الاستفتاء هو نفس الألاعيب التي كانت تحدث من قبل من تكفير الفئة الأخرى، وأن "نعم" تمثل الدين، وتدخلك الجنة.*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*
 




** 



القاهرة- محرر مصراوي:​ تداول عدد من مستخدمي الشبكات الاجتماعية خبر يفيد قيام محافظة الجيزة   ببدء تنفيذ مشروع لاستخراج بطاقات رقم قومي مجاناً للسيدات اللاتي لم   يستخرجن بطاقات بالقري والنجوع والمناطق الفقيرة، والذي يستهدف استخراج   حوالي 3500 ألف بطاقة، وتساءلوا: لماذا الآن؟.​ وربط عدد منهم بدء تنفيذ المشروع، والاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر له  السبت  المقبل، مرجحين أن تستخدم تلك البطاقات في الاستفتاء، ورجحوا أن  يكون  الحزب الحاكم وراء المشروع.​ وقال  الدكتور علي عبد الرحمن محافظ الجيزة، في تصريح له الجمعة الماضي:  تنفيذ  المشروع يتم بتمويل من وزارة الدولة للتنمية الإدارية، وفي إطار دعم   المحافظة لهذه الفئة من السيدات، خاصة بالقري لعدم اهتمام السيدات المقيمات   بهذه المناطق باستخراج بطاقات رقم قومي وتقوم المحافظة باستخراج البطاقات   مجانًا والقيام بكل الإجراءات اللازمة لذلك بالتنسيق مع مصلحة الأحوال   المدنية.​*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	قررت الجمعية العمومية الطارئة  لنادى قضاة أسيوط التى عقدت مساء أمس،  برئاسة المستشار محمد الميرغنى  بالأغلبية رفض الإشراف على الاستفتاء المقرر  إجراءه السبت القادم اعتراضا  على ما طال السلطة القضائية من تعدى على  سلطتها وانتقاص من استقلالها.

	فيما تم ترك تعليق عمل المحاكم لكل محكمة تحددها لها الجمعية العمومية الخاصة بها.
*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل:  توفي اليوم الدكتور عمرو عبدالحكيم عامر نجل المشير عبدالحكيم عامر .  الدكتور عمرو كان فى احداث الاتحاديه الارهابيه واعتدى عليه الخرفان  المجرمين .*


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الزند يعلن موقف نادي القضاة من الإعلان الدستوري الجديد الثلاثاء​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*«المصري اليوم» داخل غرف التعذيب «الإخوانية» فى محيط «الاتحادية»


*
 *محمد الجارحي



Sun, 09/12/2012 - 15:40

*​*

محمد الجارحي
**




3ساعات   كاملة قضتها «المصرى اليوم» داخل غرف التعذيب التى أنشأها أعضاء جماعة   الإخوان المسلمين عند أبواب قصر الاتحادية بمصر الجديدة والغرفة المركزية   التى تقع أمام البوابة المواجهة لمسجد عمر بن عبدالعزيز بشارع الميرغنى،   الغرفة مؤمنة بالكامل بكردون أمنى وحواجز حديدية، وأفراد أمن مركزى يمنعون   دخول أى شخص إلا بموافقة أعضاء الجماعة.
بصعوبة شديدة وبعد وساطة زميل بقناة   «مصر ٢٥» الفضائية المملوكة للإخوان، تمكنا من دخول الغرفة.. يوجد لواءات   وضباط شرطة بملابس عسكرية، وآخرون بزى مدنى من قسم شرطة النزهة، يكتفون   بدور المتفرج على ما يجرى من عمليات ضرب وسحل وتعذيب، وتواجد أيضاً قرابة   ١٥ شخصاً من الإخوان يميزهم بنيان قوى، ويشرف عليهم ٣ أشخاص ملتحون يرتدون   زياً مهندماً، هم من يقررون من يتواجد فى الغرفة، بل قد يطردون أياً منهم   حتى لو كان منتمياً للإخوان.
تبدأ عملية التعذيب بالقبض على أحد   المتظاهرين المعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسى خلال الاشتباكات، أو عند الاشتباه   فى أحد الأشخاص فى المكان الذى لا يشهد أى اشتباكات بعد فصل قوات الأمن   المركزى بين المؤيدين والمعارضين، بعدها، يتناوب أعضاء الجماعة ضربه باليد   والقدم والعصى فى الوجه والبطن وفى كل أنحاء جسده، ويمزقون ملابسه ثم   يذهبون به إلى أقرب غرفة تعذيب فرعية، التى لا يتواجد فيها أفراد أمن مركزى   أو أفراد من وزارة الداخلية أو المباحث، ويصعب تحديد عدد هذه الغرف، حيث   إنه بمجرد القبض على شخص تنشأ الغرفة فى أقرب مكان بجانب أحد المبانى أو   الأسوار، ثم يتم بعد ذلك تفتيش المقبوض عليه ذاتياً والاستيلاء على ما معه   من أموال أو هواتف أو بطاقات هوية، قبل البدء فى استجوابه، الذى تتخلله   لكمات وصفعات على الوجه من حين لآخر لإجباره على الاعتراف بأنه بلطجى   مأجور.. يسألونه عن سبب نزوله وعما إذا تقاضى أموالاً للتظاهر، وهل يتبع   الدكتور محمد البرادعى، مؤسس حزب الدستور، أو حمدين صباحى، مؤسس التيار   الشعبى، أو الحزب الوطنى المنحل.. وكلما نفى التهم التى يوجهونها إليه،   زادوه ضرباً وسباً بالأب والأم.. ويتولى أحد الأعضاء توثيق الاستجواب   بكاميرا موبايل، كما يتصلون بقناة «مصر ٢٥» الفضائية كى تأتى للتسجيل معهم   باعتبارهم بلطجية تم إلقاء القبض عليهم.
بعد فترة من الاستجواب، يُنقل المقبوض   عليه من غرفة التعذيب الفرعية إلى الغرفة الرئيسية، وفى الطريق يتواصل   الضرب المبرح والسب بشتى أنواع الشتائم وتمزيق الملابس، وكل من يواجهه أو   يقابله فى الطريق من الإخوان «يعطيه ما فيه النصيب» سباً وضرباً، وقد   يقيمون حفلاً جماعياً عليه قبل إدخاله الغرفة المركزية وفيها يتولى أحد   محامى الإخوان تسلم بطاقات الرقم القومى والأموال وكل ما لديه من متعلقات   ويسلمها لرئيس المباحث الموجود فى المكان. وزعم بعض أعضاء الجماعة وجود   أسلحة تم تحريزها من المقبوض عليهم وتسليمها لضباط مباحث قسم النزهة لكننا   لم نتمكن من التأكد من وجودها.
صرخ أحد الشباب المقبوض عليهم فى وجه   أعضاء الجماعة فى الغرفة قائلاً: «أنا شيخ ومربى دقنى، واللى ح يجيب لى  حقى  منكم الشيخ صفوت حجازى، أنا صديق كل المشايخ، حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل  فيكم،  إحنا مسلمين زيكم». شاب آخر كان ينزف دماً، قال: «أنا متعلم وعندى  عربية،  ده شكل واحد بلطجى، حرام عليكم». وثالث من مواليد منطقة السيدة  زينب نال  قسطاً كبيراً من الضرب واتهمه الأعضاء بأنه تابع لـ«فتحى سرور»،  رئيس مجلس  الشعب السابق.
بعض الأشخاص المقبوض عليهم كانت   حالتهم الصحية متدهورة جداً ولم يتمكنوا من الرد على الأسئلة التى يوجهها   لهم من يستجوبونهم، وبعضهم كان الدم ينزف من كل أنحاء جسدهم، وفى حالة   إعياء شديدة، دون تقديم أى إسعافات لهم، فقط تمنح لهم زجاجة مياه ليشربوا   منها أو يستخدموها لوقف النزيف.
بعد تجمع أكثر من ١٠ أشخاص من المقبوض   عليهم، طلب رئيس المباحث وضباط الشرطة المتواجدون فى الغرفة من قيادات   الجماعة الثلاثة مساعدتهم فى تأمين المكان وفتح ممر لهم لنقل المقبوض عليهم   إلى قسم شرطة النزهة حتى لا يفتك بهم أعضاء الجماعة مرة أخرى، وهو ما تم   بالفعل، وبعد ترحيل كل فوج يأتى أشخاص آخرون مقبوض عليهم.
 بجانب غرفة التعذيب المركزية، كان   هناك ٣ أشخاص يحتجزون فى غرفة الأمن بداخل القصر، عند البوابة الرئيسية   بشارع الأهرام، هناك لا يسيطر شباب الإخوان على المكان وانتهى دورهم بتسليم   المقبوض عليهم للحرس وتمكنا من تصوير أحدهم، بينما كان الآخران بداخل   القصر، ويتهم شباب الإخوان أحدهم بحيازة سلاح وإطلاق النار على عضو   بالجماعة، بعض الأشخاص المقبوض عليهم بقوا فى غرف التعذيب الفرعية ولم يتم   تسليمهم لضباط المباحث، تركنا المكان وعلى رصيف القصر وجدنا آثاراً واضحة   لدماء سالت، حاول البعض وضع التراب عليها لمحوها، لكن أحداً لن يستطيع محو   صورة الدم من ذاكرة المصريين لمئات السنين.



 

 

 

​*


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل القاء القبض على 3 مواطنين من المنصوره اثناء محاولاتهم المرور الى المحله​معهمش تأشيرة يستهلوا​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

​
​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

التلفزيون المصري: الرئيس مرسي يصدر قرارا بوقف جميع التعديلات على قانون الضرائب​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

#*الوطن*​ | عاجل| رئيس الجمهورية يلغي قرار زيادة 
*الضرائب*
 على 50 سلعة​​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

(تصحيح) مصدر بالرئاسة: الرئيس يتراجع ويقرر وقف قانون الضرائب الجديد بعد إصداره بالأمس​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

حمزاوي: الاستفتاء على الدستور يدفع مصر نحو الدولة الدينية ويعصف بالحريات​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ينشر اليوم السابع بياناً بقائمة الأسعار والخدمات العامة التى تمت زيادتها بموجب القرار الصادر اليوم، والذى نشر فى الجريدة الرسمية.. وهى كالتالى:


*التصرف فى العقارات أو الأراضى زيادة بواقع 2.5٪
*شركات البحث عن البترول والغاز 40.5٪

*عوائد السندات التى تصدرها وزارة المالية زيادة بواقع 32٪

*أذون الخزانة 20٪

* عوائد سندات الخزانة زيادة 20٪

* الطرح لأول مرة فى البورصة 10٪


* البيرة بزيادة 200%

* السجائر بزيادة 50٪

* المعسل والنشوق والمضغة النبيذ والمشروبات الروحية 150٪

* زيوت الطعام 5٪

* الأسمدة 5٪

* المطهرات والمبيدات 5٪

* الخردة وفضلات الحديد 5٪

* الأسمنت 10٪

* البيرة غير الكحولية 25%

* المياه الغازية 25٪

* خدمات الفنادق 10٪

* خدمات النقل السياحى 10٪

* النقل المكيف 10٪

* خدمات الوسطاء 10٪

* خدمات اتصالات المحمول «25 جنيها على كل شريحة جديدة» 18٪

* الخدمات التى تؤدى للغير 10٪

* عن كل تصريح إدارى 90 قرشاً

* عن كل رخصة تصدر من الجهاز الإدارى للدولة 3 جنيهات

* عن ترخيص المحاجر والمناجم ومصانع الطوب والملاهى والسينما والمسارح
1000 جنيه

* عن رخصة البناء 30 جنيهاً

* عن رخصة تسيير سيارة نقل حمولة أقل من 5 أطنان 12جنيهاً

* عن رخصة تسيير سيارة نقل حمولة أكبر من 5 أطنان وأقل من 15 طناً 15 جنيهاً

* عن رخصة تسيير سيارة نقل حمولة أكبر من 15 طناً
18 جنيهاً

* عن كل رخصة محل عام 12 جنيهاً

* عن كل رخصة محل جزارة أو محل صناعى 100 جنيه

* عن رخصة تسيير سيارة ركاب أقل من 4 سلندرات 6 جنيهات

* عن رخصة تسيير سيارة ركاب أكثر من 4 سلندرات 12 جنيهاً

* عن كل رخصة لاستيراد أسلحة أو ذخائر 6 جنيهات

* على توريد المياه أو الكهرباء 3 جنيهات

* عن كل وصلة لتوريد الغاز 1 جنيه

* على كل كيلووات من الكهرباء 3 قروش​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: الرئيس مرسي يصدر قرار بوقف جميع التعديلات على قانون الضرائب​OnTv​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

واشنطن بوست: الولايات المتحدة تدعم مرسي.. والاستقرار قد يستغرق عقودًا لتحقيقه​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

​
الحمدلله انه رجع فى كلامة كانت الوجبة هتبقى كده بس​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مشاركة من
Tamer Mohamed
ايه لعب العيال ده قرار يطلع بالليل والناس تتحرق دمها ويلغيه بالليل ايه حكومة الليل واخره دى ​​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

اتحاد صحفيي الأهرام ينظم وقفة احتجاجية الإثنين ضد موالاة الصحيفة للنظام​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

فريدمان لـ "عمرو أديب": #*أمريكا*​ لم تتدخل فى وصول 
#*مرسى*
 إلى الحكم​​​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

صحف أمريكية: مرسي يلغي الإعلان الدستوري بعد تحقيق المراد منه​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

أحمد سمير يكتب لبوابة المصري اليوم: محمد بديع.. سنسجنك.. هذا ليس تهديدًا هذا وعد​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | «إلا» فى #*الدستور*​ الجديد تفتح باب الثغرات​​​​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

قيادي بالحرية والعدالة: الرئيس يتعرض لمؤامرة.. وقراراته تُحصّن مؤسسات الشعب​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | الأمم المتحدة: دستور *مرسى*​أضعف من دستور 71.. وخبير فرنسى: المعارضة هى الأغلبية​​​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ضابط شرطة يتحدث بكل جرائه


[YOUTUBE]Zf9GjUswyzg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

معتصمو التحرير: منع الاستفتاء أفضل من التصويت بـ"لا"​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

عمرو حمزاوى: سنحشد بالميادين لمقاطعة الاستفتاء​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

عمرو موسى لـ لميس الحديدى: الإخوان لا تعرف معنى الشرعية لأنها تفتقدها​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

«مرتضى منصور» يُهدد بضرب تلاميذ «المرشد» بالجزمة​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مستشارون لمرسي: الرئيس يعتمد على الإخوان ويثق فيها أكثر من حكومته​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

.الشرطة الأمريكية تحتجز ناشطة مصرية هتفت ضد العريان والإخوان​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

​مساعد وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية يزور مصر لبحث التحول الديمقراطي​
​هو فعلا تحول​​كده​ 
​



​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الكاتب الصحفى مصطفى بكرى أن الاتهامات الموجهة إليه بقلب نظام الحكم وإشاعة الفوضى غير صحيح والبلاغ كيدى هدفه التشهير والإساءة والتلفيق، قائلا: "نحن أكثر وطنية من أى أحد وحريصين على أمن واستقرار مصر وسنظل نعارض أى قرار غير دستورى".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*مؤيدو "مرسى" بـ"صلاح سالم" يطالبون المواطنين بالمشاركة فى الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الكاتب الصحفى حمدى قنديل، إن المشكلة لا تكمن فقط فى الإعلان الدستورى، ولا فى الجمعية التأسيسية، ولا فى الدستور، ولا فى الاستفتاء، مشيرا إلى أن المشكلة هى أن مصر انقسمت فعلا إلى فسطاطين، فسطاط من يتحدثون باسم الإسلام وفسطاط المؤمنين بدولة ديمقراطية مدنية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفى المستشار زغلول البلشى، مدير إدارة التفتيش القضائى ومساعد وزير العدل، دعوته إلى عقد مؤتمر صحفى لدعوة القضاة إلى عودة العمل للمحاكم، مشيراً إلى أن هذا الخبر لا أساس له من الصحة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد المفكر حازم الببلاوى، نائب رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، أنه لابد من حشد كل الجهود لرفض الدستور الذى سبب فرقة كبيرة بين أطياف الشعب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحمد ماهر: الإصرار على إجراء الاستفتاء بعد ٥ أيام يؤكد الشكوك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، إن دعوة القوى السياسية لإسقاط مشروع الدستور الإخوانى لا تزال مستمرة، وأنه يجب أن تقاوم على اعتبار أنه يقوم على فكرة الاستبداد المرفوض.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*محمود حسين: الاحتجاج فى الشارع قلّ بعد صدور الإعلان الدستورى الجديد

قال الدكتور محمود حسين، الأمين العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن هناك من يحاول فرض حالة من الضباب على أى إنجاز فى حين أن الشعب المصرى قادر على تجاوز المحنة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*ينظم طلاب الإخوان المسلمين بالجامعات المصرية ظهر اليوم الاثنين، مسيرات بجميع الجامعات المصرية لتأييد قرار الرئيس بالاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*سلطان: البرادعى يريد أن يكون توجه مصر شرق أوسطى وليس عربى إسلامى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون ينصبون منصة بالتحرير استعدادا للمليونية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*وائل غنيم: هل ثبت أن زيادة الضرائب خطأ أم تم تأجيله لبعد الاستفتاء؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*جميلة إسماعيل: الرئاسة "عطلت" قرار زيادة الضرائب ولم تلغيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللجان الشعبية تطرد الباعة من التحرير.. ورسوم جرافيتى ترفض الدستور

قام أعضاء اللجان الشعبية صباح اليوم الاثنين بطرد الباعة الجائلين من الميدان بعد قولهم إن مشاكلهم كثيرة مع المعتصمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس ديوان الرئاسة: مرسى أمر بوقف زيادة الضريبة لإجراء حوار مجتمعى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الكاتب الصحفى عبد الحليم قنديل والقيادى بحركة كفاية، أن قرار الرئيس مرسى بالتراجع عن قانون الضرائب الجديد بعد ساعات دليل على تخبط الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهورى يستكمل بناء الجدار العازل أمام الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أقام الحزب الناصرى شاشة عرض على سور الحديقة الوسطى بميدان التحرير، وذلك لعرض مقاطع للثورة وللزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الشيوعى المصرى يطالب بإسقاط الدستور.. ويؤكد: حوار الرئيس كان خديعة

أكد الحزب الشيوعى المصرى، على أن ما جرى فى الدعوة للحوار بين الرئيس والقوى الوطنية حول الدستور هو مجرد دعوة هزلية للحوار من أجل الخديعة، حيث تحاور مرسى مع عشيرته والمقربين منه والمؤلفة قلوبهم بهدف كسب الوقت وشق صف المعارضة وخداع الرأى العام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"حازمون": سنؤجل مليونية الاثنين بسبب تهديد مجهولين بحرق الدولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*تزايد الخيام بمدينة الإنتاج لأنصار أبو إسماعيل لـ90

تزايدت أعداد المعتصمين من مؤيدى الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسى والمنتمين إلى حركة حازمون فى الساعات الأولى لصباح اليوم الاثنين، وذلك لليوم الثالث على التوالى أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى أمام بوابة "4"،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنصار أبو إسماعيل يشيدون منصة باعتصام مدينة الإنتاج لتطهير الإعلام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*نشب حريق محدود صباح اليوم الاثنين، فى إحدى خيام اعتصام أنصار الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل، بوسط الحديقة الدائرية أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، وذلك بسبب إشعال بعض المعتصمين من أنصار أبو إسماعيل وبعض القوى الإسلامية الأخشاب للتدفئة من شدة البرودة.

 وتمكن المعتصمون من إخماد السنة الحريق والسيطرة عليه ثم عادوا مرة أخرى بتجميع الألواح الخشبية وإشعالها بمسافة ليست بالقريبة من خيامهم لعدم تكرار تلك الواقعة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)

دا ايه الهبل اللي عالصبح ده
لغي قرار زياده الضرائب بعد كام ساعه بس
ده كان جسن نبض ولا قرار اتسرع فيه وكان ميعاده بعد الاستفتاء ولا ايه

نفسي اشوفلك قرار ولا كلام مبترجعش فيه 
يا راجل يا عيل


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

«*الوطن» ترصد «حرب الشائعات» فى محيط «الاتحادية»*


http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/92697#.UMRbtRFjNs4.twitter


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*كارلوس لاتوف يجسد "قوة مرسي الهشة*

http://elbadil.com/hashtag/2012/12/07/80220


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعتبر المحامي نجيب جبرائيل رئيس  الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان، أن  الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس  مرسي السبت، يعكس إصراره على نهج  الاستبداد والديكتاتورية، فيما اتهم نائب  مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين خيرت  الشاطر بمحاولة إثارة الفتن الطائفية  بين المسلمين والمسيحيين في مصر،  وذلك من من خلال تصريحه بأن أكثر من 80%  ممن كانوا يتظاهرون أمام قصر  الاتحادية الأربعاء الماضي كانوا من  المسيحيين.

	وقال: إن الشاطر عبر تصريحاته المغلوطة والمكذوبة يحاول إثارة الفتن   الطائفية وإظهار الأقباط على أنهم هم فقط الذين ضد الإعلان الدستوري   والاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور الجديد.

	وحذر جبرائيل من أن استمرار تلك التصريحات من المسئولين في جماعة الإخوان،   إنما تؤدي للوقيعة بين الأقباط والمسلمين وتنذر بحرب أهلية، كما تؤدي  أيضا  إلى استهداف الأقباط من قبل الجماعات الإسلامية المتشددة.

	واعتبر المحامي نجيب جبرائيل رئيس الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان أن   الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس مرسي السبت يعكس إصراره على نهج   الاستبداد والديكتاتورية

	وقال جبرائيل في تصريح لصحيفة "الشرق الأوسط" اللندنية في عددها الصادر   اليوم الإثنين إن أول عوار في الإعلان الدستوري الجديد هو أنه يحصن نفسه   كما يحصن جميع الإعلانات السابقة ضد أحكام القضاء، وثاني عوار فيه أنه   التفاف على الإعلان الدستوري السابق محل الأزمة.

	وانتقد جبرائيل ما أسماه "الإصرار على طرح مشروع الدستور غير التوافقي   لاستفتاء عام.. إذ لايزال هذا الدستور مرفوضا من كل القوى الوطنية   والثورية، على حد قوله.

*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*
كتب – أحمد فرهود:
أعتبر  الإعلامي والكاتب الصحفي  عادل  حمودة أن النظام الحالي يُدمر هيبة الدولة  المصرية من خلال عدم  احترامها  لحق التظاهر السلمي، فضلاً عن اعتداء بلطجية  جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين  والشرطة على المتظاهرين السلميين أمام قصر  الاتحادية.
وتعجب  حمودة في حواره مع برنامج  «آخر  النهار» من خروج الدكتور خيرت الشاطر نائب  المرشد العام لجماعة  الإخوان  المسلمين ليؤكد بأنه رصد مؤامرات ضد الوطن،  متسائلا عن الكيفية  التي يمكن  من خلالها بعد هذا الحديث أن نقول «مصر  لازالت بها هيبة»!!.   
ودافع  الكاتب الصحفي عن متظاهري   الاتحادية، مشدداً على أنه يعرفهم تماماً ويعلم  أن نيتهم كانت في البداية   عدم اقتحام القصر، شارحاً تغيير اتجاهاتهم بأن  العنف يدفع للكفر وهو ما  أدى  بهم لمثل هذه التصرفات.*​*وحذر   حمودة النظام الحالي من  خطورة السياسة التي تسير عليها في تعاملها مع   المتظاهرين، قائلاً: "العنف  يزيد من حشد الشعب، وهناك شريحة كبيرة من   الناس لم تنزل بعد، وإذا قررت  الخروج من بيوتها سنشهد المزيد من الدماء في   الشارع المصري خلال المرحلة  المقبلة".


المحيط*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبد الحليم قنديل لـ" ابواسماعيل": أدعوك لمناظرتى ولا تتهرب منى 

*​*12/10/2012   6:54 AM​*​*



*​* 
  	قال الكاتب الصحفى، عبد الحليم قنديل، أن هجمة الاخوان المسلمين  والسلفيين  علي القنوات الاعلامية والمؤسسات الصحفية المستقلة سببها  الرئيسي هو هبوط  شعبيتهم في الشارع المصري بعد انكشاف حقيقتهم .

  	وأضاف قنديل عبر موقعة على "تويتر"، "استمعوا الي كلمات الشيخ حازم صلاح   ابواسماعيل ستعلمون أن هذا القائد المغوار بلا أي حجة أو منطق أو خطة أو   منهج , فما بالكم بالمؤيدين الذي يستمعون اليه".

  	وتابع: "عرضت علي الشيخ حازم أكثر من مرة المناظرة فيما يخص أمور الدين   والدنيا وتهرب كعادته , أرجوكم اضغطوا عليه لمناظرتي ان كان يمتلك أدني   حجة".

  	وأكد قنديل أن كل ما يطلبه من الشيخ حازم الذي يملأ الدنيا ضجيجا ـ على  حد  تعبيره ـ أن يعلن عبر أي قناة اعلامية أنه يوافق علي مناظرته ويحدد   الميعاد علي الهواء كي لا يتهرب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها على مداخل ومخارج محيط قصر الاتحادية بعد انتهائها من عمل الجدار العازل على الشوارع المؤدية للقصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*يعقد مجلس إدارة نادى قضاة مجلس الدولة اليوم الاثنين مؤتمرا صحفيا فى تمام الثانية عشرة ظهرا للإعلان عن موقفه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكلت قوات الحرس الجمهورية لجان تفتيش على الفتحات الموجودة بالجدران العازلة تقوم من خلالها بتفتيش المتظاهرين والتعرف على هويتهم لمنع حدوث الاشتباكات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*إسراء عبد الفتاح: سنحاول وقف الاستفتاء على الدستور بالطرق السلمية 

أكدت الناشطة السياسية إسراء عبد الفتاح، على دعوة العديد من القوى السياسية لمسيرات حاشدة، لرفض التصويت على الدستور الجديد، مشيرة إلى أنه بعد فشل الحوار الوطنى الذى حدث بين الرئيس مرسى، وبعض القوى السياسية دعونا إلى مسيرات لرفض التصويت على هذا الدستور.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 ديسمبر 2012)

تجميع هام  لاهم الادلة لتورط ميليشيات  مورسي للارتكاب جرائم حرب وابادة جماعية وجرائم ضد الانسانية 
من هنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*النجار: انقسام المعارضة بين المقاطعة والتصويت أكبر هدية للإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*بكار: إلغاء مرسى قرار زيادة الضرائب يعنى خللا واضحا فى صناعة القرار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*رغم وقف رفع الضرائب.. إقبال المواطنين على تخزين السلع يرفع الأسعار

شهدت أسواق السلع الغذائية والخضروات ارتفاعاً فى الأسعار بعد القرارات التى تم الإعلان عنها أمس، برفع أسعار عدد كبير من السلع،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدوء تام بالتحرير.. وغلق الميدان أمام السيارات مع استمرار الاعتصام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو بكر لـ"القضاة": مقاطعتكم للاستفتاء ستؤكد أن كلمتكم هى الفاصلة*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النجار: انقسام المعارضة بين المقاطعة والتصويت أكبر هدية للإخوان*


* ايوا دى مصييبه--*
* زى الى قال لك هننتخبه علشان نعرف نحاسبه--*
* و الى ابطل صوته خاالص  فى الإنتخابات--*
* و دول  شالوا الحد الادنى-- يعنى لو من100 خمسه بس إنتخبوا يبقم دول الاغلبيه! و يؤخد صوتهم!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ايوا دى مصييبه--*
> * زى الى قال لك هننتخبه علشان نعرف نحاسبه--*
> * و الى ابطل صوته خاالص  فى الإنتخابات--*
> * و دول  شالوا الحد الادنى-- يعنى لو من100 خمسه بس إنتخبوا يبقم دول الاغلبيه! و يؤخد صوتهم!!!*



*كلام سليم دى اكتر حاجه قلقانى فعلا 
الشعب لسه منتظر قرار موحد
ينزلوا الاستفتاء ويقولوا لااااا ولا يمتنعوا ويقاطعوااا الاستفتاء
لازم الكل يتوحد فى قرااره اياً كان والوقت مش فى صالحناا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأسوانى: الإعلان الدستورى تحصين للديكتاتور.. ومرسى لا يحترم ذكاءنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعقد اليوم القوى السياسية والثورية مؤتمرا صحفيا فى الساعة 6 مساء اليوم، بمقر حركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية، للإعلان عن تفاصيل مسيرات غد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت الجماعة الإسلامية وحزبها السياسى البناء والتنمية عن مشاركتهما فى مليونية غدا تحت شعار "نعم للشرعية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرة للتغيير السلمى تدعو لصلاة الغائب على الدستور وشهداء مصر

دعت الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى، لإقامة صلاة الغائب بعد صلاة العصر، وأيضاً أبناء مصر من الأقباط لتلاوة ترانيم على أرواح شهداء "الاتحادية، محمد محمود 2، أطفال أسيوط.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*نقلت صحيفة الباييس الإسبانية عن مفوضة الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان نافى بيلاى قولها بأنه من الضرورى أن توفر الحكومة المصرية الحماية لحقوق المتظاهرين والمطالبين بحرية التعبير والتجمعات السلمية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*حزب النور "السلفى" يعلن مقاطعة مليونية "نعم للشرعية" المقرر لها غدًا

قال الدكتور يسرى حماد المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب النور "الذراع السياسية للدعوة السلفية"، إن حزبه لن يشارك فى مليونية غدا تحت شعار "نعم للشرعية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

_*النجار: قرار رفع الضرائب وإلغائه بهذه السرعه يشير إلى تنازع جهتين للقرار السياسى*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة لطلاب طب الأزهر والقاهرة وعين شمس وحلوان لتأييد الدستور

نظم المئات من طلبة جماعة الأزهر، مسيرة انطلقت من أمام كلية الطب لتجوب أرجاء الجامعة لتأييد الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل يبحث فى اجتماع وزارى موسع تنظيم عملية الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتحاد العمال: رفع الأسعار إشارة خضراء للسرقة والرشوة

وصف ناجى رشاد، عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام للعمال، أن قرار الحكومة برفع أسعار عدد من السلع الأساسية وإلغاء الرئيس بعد ذلك للقرار بالغباء السياسى للحكومة والحزب الحاكم معا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتقدت الروائية والكاتبة الصحيفة أهداف سويف، سياسات الرئيس محمد مرسى، وقالت فى مقال لها بصحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية، إن مرسى قد خان آمال مصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الدستور": مرسى يدير مصر وكأنها لعبة الجماعة

قال حزب الدستور، إن تراجع الرئيس فى قراراته فى نفس يوم صدورها يعنى شيئين، الأول إما إنه لا يدرس قراراته ويصدرها بشكل عشوائى، والثانى أنه ينفذ أوامر مكتب الإرشاد فقط "سمعاً وطاعة".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*قامت قوات الحرس الجمهورى، بإغلاق جميع شوارع المؤدية لقصر الاتحادية بالحواجز الخراسانية وحواجز أخرى حديدية.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*ناشد المستشار زغلول محمود البلشى نائب رئيس محكمة النقض ومساعد وزير العدل لشئون التفتيش القضائى القضاة الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور*


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الإبراشي لوزير الإعلام: لا تتاجر بدماء ''أبو ضيف'' فهو ليس إخوانيًا >> ..

هاجم الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى مقدم برنامج''العاشرة مساءً'' وزير الإعلام صلاح عبدالمقصود قائلًا له : كفاكم متاجرة بدماء الشهداء..أليس عيبًا أن تخرج لتقول إن الحسينى أبو ضيف إخوانيًا وكان مؤيدًا للرئيس محمد مرسي.

وقال الإبراشى : إن وزير الإعلام زار الحسينى أبو ضيف في المستشفى ثم خرج ''ليتاجر'' بدم الزميل أبو ضيف بأنه كان إخوانيًا على الرغم من أنه قتل برصاصة خرطوش على بعد مترين فقط.

وقال الإبراشى موجهًا كلامه للإخوان : تقتلون القتيل وتمشون في جنازته، مضيفًا الرصاصة التي اخترقت رأس الحسيني تؤكد أنه كان مستهدفًا لأنه التقط عدة صور لعناصر إخوانية وهم يحلون الأسلحة الخرطوشية أمام قصر الاتحادية.

وقال سالم أبو ضيف شقيق الحسينى، إن كذبة وزير الإعلام ليست هي الأولى لأنه استغل انشغالنا بالمؤتمر الصحفى وخرج بتلك الادعاءات.

وردًا على تساؤل الابراشى حول اتهامهم للإخوان: قال أبو ضيف اتهامنا للإخوان بقتل شقيقى مؤكد ومصرون عليه.


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"موسى" لـ"العربية CNN": هناك إساءة فى استخدام السلطة فى مصر

اتهم عمرو موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر، الرئيس محمد مرسى، بـ"إساءة استخدام السلطة"، قائلا: "فكرة إساءة استخدام السلطة موجودة،*


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*إبراهيم عيسي يسلخ المرشد والشاطر إنتو كدابين ومش رجاله


[YOUTUBE]4eOXyHDNDLQ&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


ابراهيم عيسى يسخر من ابو اسماعيل


[YOUTUBE]Wzcv6htHdUk&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يأمر بفتح تحقيق فى اتهام مرسى وقنديل بالمسئولية عن حادث منفلوط 
ههههههههه لا حلوه ​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

* المرشح الرئاسي مرسي: الضبطية القضائية للجيش قرار «مثير للشك وسيئ»*





المصري اليوم













قال الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية، عندما كان مرشحًا للرئاسة، تعليقًا على قرار وزير العدل السابق، عادل عبد الحميد، بمنح ضباط القوات المسلحة حق الضبطية القضائية، إن «القرار غريب في الشكل والمضمون، والقرار كأنه تشريع، وهذا خطأ في ظل وجود مجلس الشعب»، مضيفًا: «القرار يزيد من الشكوك الموجودة على الساحة، خاصة قبل الانتخابات الرئاسية».
وأضاف مرسي، خلال لقاء سابق له على قناة «الجزيرة»: «المسألة بهذا الشكل في إعطاء رجال المخابرات العسكرية، الغير معروفين للناس، حق الضبط القضائي، يجعل الأمر يُساء استخدامه خاصة مع الناخبين وفي العملية الانتخابية».
يذكر أن الرئيس مرسي، بعد فوزه بهذا المنصب ومرور 5 أشهر على ولايته، أصدر قرارًا بقانون، مساء الأحد 9 ديسمبر، لإشراك القوات المسلحة في إجراءات حفظ الأمن وحماية المنشآت الحيوية لفترة مؤقتة حتى إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء على الدستور بالتنسيق مع قوات الشرطة، بالإضافة إلى منحه ضباط القوات المسلحة وضباط الصف المشاركين في مهام حفظ الأمن جميع سلطات الضبط القضائي والصلاحيات المقررة لضباط وأمناء الشرطة، على أن تحال المحاضر المحررة إلى النيابة المختصة وفقًا لقانون الإجراءات الجنائية، ويختص القضاء العادي بالفصل فيها.




[YOUTUBE]ZAjDS4NMTPQ[/YOUTUBE]



​*الضبطية القضائية للجيش قرار «مثير للشك وسيئ»*

*
*
*قبل الرئاسه*
*والآن هو اللى أعاد القرار*
*
*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*المقال أبوسبع رجلين 
*

مقال (رامى جلال عامر)​

سبعة أرجل يستند عليها التيار المتأسلم فى أى استفتاء أو انتخابات ليحقق تقدماً غير شريف فى «غزوة صناديق» الاحتكام فيها ليس للصناديق أصلاً!! وهى سبعة أرجل تتفوق على عجائب الدنيا السبع، وتقود إلى أبواب النار السبعة.. أرجل بعدد آيات فاتحة الكتاب، يفتتح بها التيار المتأسلم المحل و«يرش مية» على بوابة الوطن، ليغلق سعر الصرف على «خيبة قوية».. وهذه الأرجل هى: - الرِجل الأولى: الاستقرار.. وهى لعبة مبارك القديمة التى تُلعب على أنغام أغنية «خلى البلد تهدى»، وهو نفس الاستقرار الذى وعدونا به منذ عامين إذا قلنا فى الاستفتاء «نعم»! - الرِجل الثانية: عجلة الإنتاج.. على الرغم من أن عندنا «إستبن»، إلا أنه يتم التلويح دائماً بأن العجلة ستنام ومصر ليس فيها كوريك.. والجميع يخاف أن يتوقف إنتاج الصواريخ المصرية والسيارات الفارهة ومنتجات التكنولوجيا التى غزونا بها العالم! - الرِجل الثالثة: الفتنة الطائفية.. إذا أردت أن تفوز فقسم المصريين رأسياً إلى مسلم وقبطى، وهى نفس الحكمة التى أنشأ بسببها الاحتلال الإنجليزى جماعة الإخوان نفسها! ويمكن التأريخ لآخر انتخابات كما يلى: مسرحية مسيئة فى كنيسة بالإسكندرية.. اختطاف فتاة مسيحية بعد إسلامها وحبسها فى الدير.. وقريباً أسلحة فى أى كنيسة فى أى مكان، وهذا كله غير ما حدث منذ أيام من قبض الإخوان على «مسيحيين» فى المظاهرة وتسليمهم للشرطة!! - الرِجل الرابعة: «سيبوه يشتغل».. الشعار الرأسمالى الشهير لآدم سميث يقول «دعه يعمل دعه يمر»، وفى مصر موضة «سيبوه يشتغل»، والمقصود منها «سيبوه يشتغل لغاية ما يخربها»! ومن لا يقتنع بآدم سميث فليستمع إلى نظيم شعراوى فى فيلم «طيور الظلام» وهو يقول «اشتغل يا حبيبى اشتغل»!
- الرِجل الخامسة: الشائعات.. جميع المعارضين لصوص (خطوة أولى)، وفلول (خطوة ثانية)، وكفرة (خطوة ثالثة)، بينما لا يغادر أفراد الجماعة سجادة الصلاة! والإشاعة الكبرى (كان فيه انقلاب هيحصل) «وتفاصيله دائماً لاحقاً»!
- الرِجل السادسة: الزيت والسكر.. وهو سلاح فعال للغاية يستخدم فى صناعة «التورتة» التى سيأكلها تيار بعينه ليكون «زيتنا فى دقيقنا»!
- الرِجل السابعة: الاستقطاب الدينى.. وهو السلاح الرئيسى.. فى الاستفتاء السابق، علامة «نعم» الخضراء للمسلمين، و«لا» السوداء لغيرهم.. فى الاستفتاء القادم، علامة «نعم» اليمنى لأهل اليمين، و«لا» اليسرى لغيرهم.. ولو وضعت «نعم» فوق ستكون «للأعلون»، ولو وضعت بالأسفل ستكون لمن «يخفض جناحه» للمؤمنين.. هذا بخلاف تصوير أى شىء على أنه نصرة للشريعة! وهجوم أئمة المساجد على عقول البشر والتأكيد على (أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول وأولى الأمر منكم)!
عزيزى القارئ حين تفرغ من القراءة حاول أن تبكى على الوطن وحدك لأن «دموع الراجل غالية»، أما أنت عزيزتى القارئة فغطينى وصوّتى!​


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﺎﻧﻲ​===========


ﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﻣﺴﺘﻌﺪﺓ ﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ3 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺷﻬﻴﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺷﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﺭﻕ
ﻟﻴﺴﺘﺸﻬﺪﻭ 

ﻋﻠﻲ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ


ﺍﻭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻓﻠﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻻ ﻳﺮﺳﻠﻮﻥ ﻧﺼﻒ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻟﻴﺤﺮﺭ


​ﺍ​ﻷقصى ﻣﻊ ﺣﻤﺎﺱ؟ ..


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"عمومية قضاة المنوفية" تقرر عدم الإشراف على الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*رفيق حبيب: تأييد الأقباط لقوى النظام السابق يؤثر على وضعهم السياسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*المفتى: سنصدر فتوى لتحريم إنفاق الأموال على البلطجة وتخريب المنشآت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*السيسى: الجيش ملك الشعب والظروف الراهنة تفرض الدفاع عن استقرار الوطن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"السادات" يطالب بإقالة حكومة قنديل.. ويؤكد: قراراتها تزيد أعباء المواطن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الناشط السياسى ممدوح حمزة: إن مقاطعة الاستفتاء دمار، داعيا القوى السياسية للنزول للتعبير عن رأيهم خلال الاستفتاء المقرر السبت المقبل على الدستور الجديد.*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

> *رفيق حبيب: تأييد الأقباط لقوى النظام السابق يؤثر على وضعهم السياسى*


ونروح بعيد لية عندئنا الاخت دونا صورة التوقيع:t30:


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

قبل إلغاء قانون الضرائب الجديد .. مساعدة الرئيس تمدح الضرائب الجديدة وتصفها بالبسيطة وتحقق العدالة الاجتماعية !!


[YOUTUBE]mw1s3lbG2t8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

قرار رقم 1 .. عودة مجلس الشعب
قرار رقم 2 .. الغاء قرار عودة مجلس الشعب
قرار رقم 3 .. عزل النائب العام
قرار رقم 4 .. الغاء قرار عزل النائب العام
فرار رقم 5 .. عزل النائب العام
قرار رقم 6 .. اصدار اعلان دستورى
قرار رقم 7 .. الغاء الاعلان الدستورى
قرار رقم 8 .. زياده الاسعار وزياده الضرائب
قرار رقم 9 .. الغاء زياده الاسعار والغاء قانون الضرائب


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> ونروح بعيد لية عندئنا الاخت دونا صورة التوقيع:t30:



* وهفضل اقولها لحد ما اموت ولا يوم من ايامك يا مبارك    :11azy:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الشورى" يدين أعمال العنف فى الاتحادية ويطالب باحترام الشرعية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*تنظم لجنة شئون القبائل العربية بمحافظة الإسماعيلية، مسيرة شعبية للقبائل العربية والبدوية عصر اليوم الاثنين بالزى البدوى، تبدأ من مسجد المطافئ وتنتهى بميدان الممر وسط مدينة الإسماعيلية، تأييدا للشرعية والقرارات الرئاسيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"حريات المحامين": سنراقب الاستفتاء على الدستور حفاظا على إرادة الشعب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*نادى"مجلس الدولة" يعلن مشاركته فى الاستفتاء بشرط فك حصار "الدستورية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*نظم طلاب التيار الإسلامى بجامعة قناة السويس، ظهر اليوم الاثنين، مسيرة بدأت من أمام مسجد الجامعة الجديدة بالكيلو 4,5  للدعوة للمشاركة فى الاستفتاء. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الطهطاوى لـ CNN: أقلية صغيرة لكن قوية وراء أزمة الدستور

اتهم السفير محمد رفاعة الطهطاوى رئيس ديوان رئاسة الجمهورية، أقلية صغيرة، "لكنها قوية،" بالوقوف وراء الاضطرابات السياسية التى تعانى منها مصر حاليا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العليا للانتخابات" تلغى تصويت الناخبين بالاستفتاء فى غير دوائرهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت وزارة الخارجية على صفحتها الرسمية على "فيس بوك" اليوم الاثنين، عن إجراءات التصويت فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور بالنسبة للمصريين فى الخارج، والذى يبدأ اعتبارا من الأربعاء المقبل، وحتى السبت.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*إخلاء سبيل 18 من المقبوض عليهم فى الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين أمام مسكن مرسى بالشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

* جبهة الإنقاذ تشكل غرفة عمليات للتواصل مع قواعدها فى المحافظات

كشف مصدر مطلع داخل جبهة الإنقاذ، أن الجبهة قررت تشكيل غرفة عمليات لتقوم بدور هام خلال الفترة القادمة، وهو التنظيم بين قيادات الجبهة والشارع المصرى، من أجل رفض الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*تنظم أحزاب جبهة الإنقاذ غداً الثلاثاء 3 مسيرات كبرى، يقودها رموز الجبهة، الدكتور محمد البرادعى والسيد حمدين صباحى والدكتور أحمد سعيد رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار، تنطلق من عدد من ميادين القاهرة متجهة إلى قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*معتصمو القوى الإسلامية تنشئ 4 دورات مياه للوضوء أمام الإنتاج الإعلامى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن عدد من أعضاء لجنة الحريات بنقابة المحامين، عن تنظيم حملة لتوعية المواطنين بالمشاركة والتصويت بـ"لا للدستور" فى عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر إجرائها يوم السبت المقبل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*تسود حالة من الهدوء محيط قصر الاتحادية مقر رئاسة الجمهورية عصر اليوم، فى الوقت الذى تناقصت فيه أعداد المتظاهرين بشكل ملحوظ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمدى قنديل: ستحدث انتفاضة ضد رفع الأسعار لكن الرئيس انتبه للعواقب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرر الدكتور أحمد فهمى رئيس مجلس الشوى رفع جلسات المجلس إلى أجل غير مسمى وقال فهمى أمام الجلسة العامة اليوم للشورى إن مجلس الشورى كان يسير باختصاصات معينة على مدة تسعة أشهر مضت وقال إذا حاز الدستور على موافقة الشعب سيكون المجلس مسئول عن التشريع.. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*المفتى: مصر فى أشد الحاجة للأموال التى تهدر فى الحشد الحزبى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن طلاب القوى الإسلامية بجامعة الأزهر عن موافقتهم وتأييدهم للإعلان الدستورى الجديد وقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى، وذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده اتحاد طلاب مصر بجامعة الأزهر، مستندين على موافقتهم لـ 12 سبباً يجعلهم يدعمون هذا الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور طارق فهيم، القيادى بالدعوة السلفية أن الدعوة لن تشارك فى مليونية "نعم للشريعة" بشكل رسمى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصابو اشتباكات الاتحادية يطالبون بتوقيع الكشف الطبى عليهم

واصلت نيابة مصر الجديدة برئاسة إبراهيم صالح، التحقيق فى أحداث اشتباكات قصر الاتحادية التى دارت بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الرئيس، وراح ضحيتها 8 أشخاص وأكثر من 650 مصابا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*إخلاء سبيل 8 متهمين فى أحداث حرق المقر الرئيسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين

قرر المستشار محمد صبحى قاضى المعارضات بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة، بباب الخلق بإخلاء سبيل 8 متهمين بكفالة 100 جنيه لكل منهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*التحقيق فى بلاغ يتهم "اليوم السابع" بالإساءة للرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد ياسر على المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات هى التى طالبت بتأمين قوات الجيش للمقرات الانتخابية.*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"قرار  غريب في  مضمونه وتوقيته"، هكذا تحدث المرشح الرئاسي محمد مرسي عن منح  الضبطية  القضائية لرجال الشرطة العسكرية والمخابرات الحربية في حواره مع  برنامج  "الحقيقة" على قناة "دريم" الفضائية قبل الانتخابات الرئاسية،  ليعود مرسي  الرئيس بعد انتخابه بـ5 أشهر بمنحها لرجال القوات المسلحة.
الرئيس محمد  مرسي، الذي أصدر  قرار منح الضبطية القضائية للجيش اليوم وحتى إعلان نتيجة  الاستفتاء على  الدستور، تشابه في توقيت إصداره مع قرار وزير العدل بمنحه  قبل حدث سياسي  هام أيضًا هو الانتخابات الرئاسية، والذي قال عنه "مرسي"  المرشح وقتها  "قرار مخالف للقانون مخالف وهذا مخالف لمبدأ لحريات العامة  ولحقوق الإنسان  وللديموقراطية، وهذا كلام غير موضوعي غير قانوني غير واقعي،  ويعطي حقا  لمن ليس له حق قانوني".
التبريرات التي  صاحبت الضبطية  القضائية، هي حتى يكون وجود الجيش في الشارع في ظل وجود رئيس  مدني منتخب  له معنى، نفسها صاحبت ذات القرار وقت تولي المجلس العسكري  للسلطة، إضافة  إلى تبرير آخر، وهو حتى لا تكون هناك معوقات أمام رجال الجيش  لجمع  المعلومات عن مثيري الفوضى والشغب، وهو ما قال عنه المرشح "مرسي" في  حديثه  التلفزيوني، "يبدو لي كأن قانون الطوارئ يعود بشكل غير شرعي".
وعلق رمضان بطيخ،  أستاذ القانون  بجامعة عين شمس، على قرار رئيس الجمهورية بمنح الجيش  الضبطية القضائية،  بأن هناك حكما سابقا من مجلس الدولة بإلغائه، ومن ثم فإن  القرار الجديد  للرئيس ملغٍ من قبل بحكم قضائي، ولا يجوز بشكل قانوني إعادة  نفس القرار  بنفس الصيغة.
وتابع بطيخ، إذا  كان الرئيس  أصدر قرار منح الضبطية القضائية مصاحبًا بقانون لامتلاكه سلطة  التشريع،  يمكن الطعن عليه بعدم الدستورية، ولكن هذا سيتطلب مزيد من الوقت،  وقد تكون  المهلة التي وضعها الرئيس للضبطية القضائية بحوزة الجيش قد انتهت.*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*نوارة  نجم || ايه الكوسة دي؟ فين يسري فودة ومحمود سعد؟ و تريقة على القائمة  السوداء واسماء الشخصيات من ضمنهم ( قداسة البابا ) التى سيتم استهدفهم فى  حالة سقوط الدولة



*
*












*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*صرح الدكتور ياسر على المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، أن قرار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بوقف التعديلات على الضرائب ليس ارتباكا ولكن لحين طرحها للنقاش المجتمعى.*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*#رصد | #مصر | الدكتور كمال الهلباوى المتحدث السابق عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمون، في ببرنامج الحدث المصر على قناة العربية:

 متابعة: محمد محسن 

 - الدستور هو أحد أسس الحكم الرشيد، لذا يجب أن يأخذ وقتا كافيا لوضعه وتنقيحه ومناقشته شعبيا، ومن ثم استفتاء الشعب عليه.

 - إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري مع الإبقاء على اثاره ما هو الا عبث دستوري.

 - الرئيس محمد مرسي لديه أكثر من مرجعية لاتخاذ القرارات السياسية الهامة.

 - تم إقرار المسودة الختامية للدستور فور صدور الإعلان الدستوري السابق بيوم واحد.
*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

* 





*


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر علي: الرئيس لم يتراجع.. ووقف العمل بقرارات الضرائب لا يعني إلغائها.. وسخونة الأحداث لم تسمح بمناقشتها
كتب : أحمد البهنساوي
الإثنين 10-12-2012 15:54
طباعة

قال الدكتور ياسر علي، المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، إن الرئيس محمد مرسي قرر وقف العمل بأربعة قرارات تخص الضرائب على المبيعات والدخل وأسعار بعض السلع، لافتا إلى أن ذلك لا يعد تراجعا وإنما وقف تنفيذ القرارات فقط لحين شرح البواعث والأهداف من ورائها للرأي العام.

وأكد علي في مؤتمر صحفي برئاسة الجمهورية أنه تم إبلاغ الرئيس في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم بحالة الغضب والدهشة التي انتابت المواطنين فور علمهم بهذه القرارات، فأصدر الرئيس أوامره على الفور بوقف تنفيذها وطرحها للحوار المجتمعي.

وكشف ياسر علي أن هذه القرارات تأتي ضمن البرنامج الاقتصادي للحكومة، التي أعلنها الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، في مؤتمر صحفي بمقر رئاسة الجمهورية، ومن بينها إصلاح العجز في الموازنة العامة وفي ميزان المدفوعات.

وقال علي إنه لن يتم رفع أي سلعة حيوية للمواطن المصري، وشدد على أنه لا يوجد أي مبرر لأي خوف من ارتفاع سعر السلع لأن القرارات التي تم وقف تنفيذها كان من المقرر تفعيلها في 1 يوليو 2013، على حد قوله، مضيفا "وبالتالي لا مبرر لأي خوف، وستقف الحكومة بالمرصاد لأي تلاعب في أسعار السلع حيث تم تكليف مباحث التموين ووزارة الداخلية بتعقب كل من يستغل هذه القرارات التي تم وقف العمل بها لزيادة سعر أي سلعة".

وأوضح المتحدث أن هذه القرارات أغلبها في صالح المواطن المصري حيث تم توحيد الضريبة العقارية كما تم رفع قيمة العقار المفروض الضريبة عليه من 500 ألف إلى مليوني جنيه، بما يعني إعفاء العديد من العقارات التي تبلغ قيمتها أقل من المبلغ الأخير، فضلا عن أن قانون الضرائب العقارية كان من المفترض تطبيقه في شهر يناير المقبل لكن القرارات نصت على تطبيقه منذ أول يوليو من العام القادم.

وأضاف أن عوائد تلك الضرائب كان سيتم تخصيص 25% منها لتنمية العشوائيات و25% لتنمية المحليات ثم 50% لمواجهة عجز الموازنة العامة وميزان المدفوعات، قائلا "الموضوع في مجمله كان يستهدف المواطن الأشد فقرا، لكنه تم وقفه لتعلقه ببعض السلع الحيوية مثل الزيوت فضلا عن الكهرباء والغاز".

وأكد ياسر علي أن هذه القرارات لم تكن سرا لأن الحكومة أعلنتها ضمن برنامجها للإصلاح الاقتصادي، لكن سخونة الأحداث السياسية حالت دون مناقشتها من قبل المجتمع ووسائل الإعلام.


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد عمومية طارئة استمرت 3ساعات.. قضاة الإسكندرية يرفضون الإشراف على الاستفتاء

أخبار

‫مي مصطفى‬
انتهت في ساعة متأخرة من مساء الأمس، الجمعية العمومية لنادي قضاة الإسكندرية، والتي قررت بالإجماع استمرار تعليقهم للعمل في المحاكم احتجاجاً على التعدي على السلطات القضائية واستقلال القضاء، وكذلك عدم الإشراف على الاستفتاء على الدستور.

وقال المستشار عزت عجوة، رئيس نادي القضاة بالإسكندرية إن قضاة الإسكندرية وأعضاء النيابة العامة التقوا أمس في لقاء موسع لدراسة الموقف الخاص بالإشراف على الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور المزمع إجراؤه السبت المقبل وتعليق العمل فى المحاكم خاصة بعد القرارات الأخيرة لرئيس الجمهورية وإعلانه الدستوري الجديد، وتبين عدم وجود ضمانات لاستقلال القضاء.

وأكد عزت عجوة أن القضاة بالإسكندرية أجمعوا على عدم الإشراف على الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر له يوم السبت 15 ديسمبر، وهى المسودة الصادرة عن جمعية تأسيسية حيل بين القضاء وبين قوله الفصل في مدى مشروعيتها وافتقدت فوق ذلك هي ومنتجها التوافق الوطني اللازم لزوم حاكما لإلباسهما رداء الشرعية باعتبار أن الدستور هو القانون الأعلى المنظم لسلطات الحكم والناص على الحقوق والحريات العامة.

وكانت جمعية نادي القضاة قد اجتمعت مساء الأمس بشكل طارئ بمقر النادي بمنطقة بولكلي لدراسة رد فعلهم حول القرارات الأخيرة (بعد إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري واستبداله بآخر)، وتحديد موقفهم من إجراء الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد في موعده المحدد 15 من الشهر الجاري، إلى أن استقرت الجمعية على رفض الإشراف على الاستفتاء الدستوري بعد نقاش دام لأكثر من ثلاث ساعات.

وكان مجلس إدارة نادي قضاة الإسكندرية قد قرر بعد اجتماعه، الثلاثاء الماضي، بأنهم متمسكون بقرار الجمعية العمومية غير العادية لنادي قضاة مصر بعدم المشاركة بالإشراف على الاستفتاء على الدستور، في حالة عدم إسقاط الإعلان الدستوري المكبل للقضاء.


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

«عمومية قضاة أسيوط» ترفض الإشراف على الاستفتاء


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

إخوان كاذبون


[YOUTUBE]z9_YWat2zuY&sns=fb[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 ديسمبر 2012)

* ياسر علي: الرئيس لم يتراجع.. ووقف العمل بقرارات الضرائب لا يعني إلغائها.. وسخونة الأحداث لم تسمح بمناقشتها...!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتقد الناشط الحقوقى حافظ أبو سعدة رئيس المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان قرار رفع الضرائب الذى أصدر الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية قائلاً قرار "الضرائب" بلاشك تنفيذا لشروط صندوق النقد الدولى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*علم "اليوم السابع" من مصادرها أن المستشار أحمد مكى وزير العدل خاطب محكمة استئناف القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار سمير أبو المعاطى لندب قاضى تحقيقات للتحقيق فى الوقائع التى وقعت أمام قصر الاتحادية بمصر الجديدة والاشتباكات بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الإعلان الدستورى الذى تم إلغاؤه مؤخرا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*شروط قضاة مجلس الدولة للاشراف
 1- إنهاء أسباب الاقتتال بين المواطنين بعضهم البعض ، ووقف سيل الدماء بين أبناء الشعب الواحد.
 2 ـ إنهاء حالات الحصار لمؤسسات الدولة ومقار المحكمة الدستورية العليا وتمكينها من البدء فوراً في مباشرة مهمتها المقدسة بحرية واستقلال دون إرهاب أو ترهيب تحقيقاً لمبادئ استقلال القضاء واحترام سيادة القانون ، وإعلان ذلك لجموع الشعب المصري صاحب السيادة .

 3ـ تأمين اللجنة العليا للاستفتاء لإجراءات الاستفتاء على الدستور ومنع الترويج للآراء أمام اللجان ، وحماية المواطنين المستفتين على الدستور من الاعتداءات المتبادلة.
 4ـ قيام الدولة بالتأمين على حياة القُضاة المشاركين في الاستفتاء بوثائق تأمين.
 5 ـ تمكين قُضاة مجلس الدولة من مباشرة واجبهم الإشرافي على النحو الذي كفله القانون ، وحقهم في الانسحاب من لجانهم متى تعرضوا لما يمس كرامتهم واستقلالهم دون أن يلقوا المعاونة الواجبة من القائمين على تأمين اللجان.
 على ان تشكل لجنه برئاسه مجلس اداره النادى لمتابعه تنفيذ تلك الشروط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن التيار الإسلامى العام المكون من 22 ائتلافاً إسلامياً مشاركتهم غدا الثلاثاء فى مليونية "نعم للشرعية" والتى دعت إليها قوى إسلامية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو الغار لـ"اليوم السابع": الإخوان هددونى بحرق منزلى 

قال الدكتور محمد أبو الغار رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، إن الحزب تلقى تهديدات بحرق منزله عقب إذاعته لبيان جبهة الانقاذ منذ يومين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئاسة: الحوار مازال مفتوحا والرئيس يرحب بأى تعديلات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*ممدوح حمزة: القول بأن نظام الحكم فى الدستور مختلط "خديعة كبرى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصطفى النجار: شرائح واسعة ستقاطع الاستفتاء فى حال غياب إشراف قضائى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال المستشار محمود الخضيرى رئيس اللجنة التشريعية بمجلس الشعب المنحل لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن وضع اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، المشرفة على الاستفتاء، شرط المشاركة فى الاستفتاء الحضور فى الدوائر الانتخابية التابع لها كل مواطن يحرم الكثير من المشاركة بالاستفتاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأربعاء.. "القومى لحقوق الإنسان" يعلن مراقبته على الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعربت المفوضة السامية للشئون الخارجية والأمن لدى الاتحاد الأوروبى كاترين آشتون عن قلقها الشديد إزاء الوضع فى مصر، موضحة أنها قد أجرت مؤخرا اتصالا هاتفيا مع وزير الخارجية محمد كامل عمرو للوقوف على آخر التطورات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*نادى القضاة: قضاة القاهرة يرفضون الإشراف على الاستفتاء

أكد المستشار محمود حلمى الشريف، المتحدث الرسمى لنادى القضاة، أن القضاة المقيمين بالقاهرة عقدوا اجتماعا أمس الأحد بمقر نادى القضاء فيما يشبه جمعية عمومية مصغرة، وحضره نحو 400 قاضٍ.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*586 ألف مصرى بالخارج يجرون الاستفتاء على الدستور فى 150 سفارة 

يجرى الاستفتاء على الدستور للمصريين بالخارج فى 150 بعثة دبلوماسية تشكل السفارات المصرية بالخارج، إضافة إلى 11 قنصلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"النور": لن نشارك فى مليونية "الشريعة" لانشغالنا بحملة "نعم للدستور"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الرئاسة": عوائد الضريبة العقارية كان سيوجه 25% منها للعشوائيات

أوضح الدكتور ياسر على المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، أن رفع أسعار بعض السلع كان مشروطا بالا تتأثر السلع الأساسية بهذا القرار، وأن هدف الحكومة كان الارتقاء بمستوى المواطن البسيط. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"استقلال القضاة": عدم وجود لجان للوافدين سيحد من المشاركة بالاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أشاد الدكتور محمد أبو الغار، رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، بقرار اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، إلغاء تصويت الناخبين فى الاستفتاء فى غير دوائرهم الانتخابية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"نادى القضاة": تعليق العمل من عدمه موكول لـ"عموميات المحاكم"

قال المستشار محمود حلمى الشريف المتحدث الرسمى لنادى القضاة، إن الجمعيات العمومية لأندية القضاة بالأقاليم تواصل انعقادها اليوم الاثنين، بعد أن عقدت عدد من الأندية بالمحافظات جمعياتها العمومية أمس الأحد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*تفقد اللواء ماجد محى الدين، رئيس جهاز الأمن المركزى أحوال الجنود والضباط الموجودين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، عصر اليوم الاثنين، فى ظل الانخفاض الملحوظ فى أعداد المعتصمين بمحيط القصر الجمهورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعتبر الدكتور عبد الغفار شكر وكيل مؤسسى حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى أن قرار إلغاء الفقرة الثانية من المادة 32، بالقانون رقم 73 لسنة 56، والتى تنص على أن يصوت الناخبون فى الاستفتاءات فى غير دوائرهم الانتخابية قرار يضمن عدم التزوير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئاسة: العليا للانتخابات طلبت مشاركة وزارة الدفاع لتأمين الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال جورج مسيحة عضو الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور المنسحب، إن الاخوان وجميع الأحزاب بما فيها حزب النور السلفى خلال عملية كتابة الدستور بالجمعية التأسيسية  كتبوا نظام الانتخابات البرلمانية فى الدستور لصالحهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*محامون يفسدون مؤتمر "تيار الاستقلال" للدعوة للإشراف على الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن صحفيو جريدة الأهرام المحتجون رفضهم لأخونة الإعلام والصحافة التى بدأت تأخذ طريقها بقوة بعد هيمنة حزب "الحرية والعدالة" فى تكرار لنظام ثار عليه ملايين المصريين، مؤكدين على رفضهم التام للدستور الذى يقيد الحريات ويكمم الأفواه ويقصف الأقلام ويتجاهل غالبية القوى الوطنية، وأيضا طريقة إدارة البلاد بالوعيد والتهديد لمن يعارض سياسة النظام الحاكم، على حد البيان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجماعة الإسلامية: الرئاسة تفتقر لمن يقدم لها المشورة الصحيحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*خالد على: الجماعة حاربت الاستبداد وهى فى المعارضة والآن تحتمى به*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

* سكرتير مساعد "الوفد": من سيؤمن العريان والبلتاجى فى طابور الاستفتاء؟

أكد حسام الخولى، سكرتير مساعد حزب الوفد، صعوبة إجراء الاستفتاء على الدستور فى ظل جو ملىء بالصراعات والمظاهرات، متسائلا "كيف سيتم تأمين الناخبين المشاركين فى استفتاء الدستور فى ظل الأجواء التى تشهدها مصر هذه الأيام؟.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*غداً.. استئناف نظر إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى "الملغى" و"الجديد" والاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*مستشار الرئيس للعلاقات الخارجية يعرض على مرسى نتائج زيارته لأمريكا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*العليا للانتخابات: 100 جنيه غرامة المتخلفين عن التصويت بالاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*البرعى: أشعر أن الإخوان يستقوون بالجيش وهو يتمم الصفقة

انتقد الناشط الحقوقى نجاد البرعى، قرار منح الضبطية القضائية لرجال القوات المسلحة، لافتا إلى أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين قادوا فى البرلمان المحل حملة ضد قرار وزير العدل بمنح الضبطية القضائية لضباط الجيش وهم أنفسهم من أعطوها لهم الآن، متسائلا: "فهل نستأمنهم".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*صفحة "النور" بـ"فيس بوك" تؤكد المشاركة بمليونية "نعم للشرعية"

نفت الصفحة الرسمية لحزب النور السلفى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، تصريحات قيادات الحزب الذين أعلنوا مقاطعة حزب النور لمليونية "نعم لشرعية"،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الزمر: صندوق الانتخابات هو الذى سيفصل فى النزاع

وصف الدكتور طارق الزمر، عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة الإسلامية والمتحدث الرسمى باسم الجماعة، نتائج الحوار مع الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، بأنها "إيجابية جدًّا، ويمكن البناء عليها".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*نائب الدعوة السلفية: معارضة الدستور تعنى فراغاً دستورياً لمصر يسقطها فى الهاوية

أكد الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم، نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية وعضو الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور أن الحل لاستقرار مصر هو العمل لمصلحتها، مشيراً إلى أن مصلحة مصر تكون فى دستور منبثق عن الشريعة الإسلامية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*6 إبريل تدعو للتصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور.. وتؤكد: سنربح بالنهاية 

دعت حركة شباب 6 إبريل، جموع المصريين للاصطفاف ضد تمرير مسودة الدستور والتصويت بـ "لا" للدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*استطلاع "النيل للأخبار":81 % من المواطنين يصوتون بـ"لا" على الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العليا للانتخابات" تبدأ تجهيزات الإشراف على الاستفتاء

قررت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات والمشرفة على الاستفتاء، اتخاذ عدة تدابير من شأنها التيسير على القضاة وتسيير مهمتهم أثناء عملية الإشراف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*تحالف ثوار مصر ينفى حضور منسق الحوار الوطنى مع الرئيس

أعلن تحالف ثوار مصر، أن عامر الوكيل، المنسق العام والمتحدث باسم التحالف، لم يشارك فى جلسة الحوار الوطنى مع رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة تناشد أهالى المتوفين والمصابين فى "الاتحادية" التوجه إليها لسماع شهادتهم

أكدت النيابة العامة ضرورة أن يحرص أهالى المتوفين والمصابين فى أحداث المصادمات التى جرت مؤخرا فى محيط قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى، على التوجه إلى سراى نيابة مصر الجديدة، لسؤالهم وسماع شهادتهم ومعلوماتهم فى شأن تلك الأحداث.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

* أعلنت وزارة الخارجية على صفحتها الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، أن السفارات والقنصليات المصرية حول العالم، لا توكل أحداً فى تجميع بطاقات الاستفتاء،*


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الفاينانشال تايمز :: مرسي ألغي زيادات الضرائب لجذب الناخبين في الإستفتاء، ومصر ملتزمة بزيادة ضريبية تبلغ 11% كشرط للحصول علي قرض صندوق النقد...يعنى يوم الاحد او الاتنين حيرجع قرار زيادة الاسعار قبل اجتماع الصندوق يوم 19

قبل يوم 19 يعني بعد الاستفتاء بــ 4 ايام هتكون الاسعار اترفعت بالفعل


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

حال مصر في ديقتين و كام ثانية ! 

أتفرج ........................................


نسانيس وتخلف


[YOUTUBE]9d45Bx9ecIQ[/YOUTUBE]


لازم تتفرج عليه


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنصار عبدالله بدر يتوعدون باسم يوسف.. والهتاف: «ياللي وقفتوا مع إلهام .. إيه موقفكوا من الإسلام؟!»


 




















12/10/2012 - 19:08


أنصار عبدالله بدر لـ باسم يوسف هنجيبك هنجيبك .. والهتاف: «ياللي وقفتوا مع إلهام .. إيه موقفكوا من الإسلام؟!»

*
[YOUTUBE]SHnGnHQRBJw#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر | إمام المغرب في اعتصام «الإنتاج الإعلامي»: اللهم عليك بالبرادعي  وموسى وحمدين *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل من خبير أمني عن الجيش 
2012-12-10 19:35:01 







خبير أمني: الضبطية القضائية تضع الجيش في معادلة صعبة مع الشعب
	   	انتقد الخبير الأمني إيهاب يوسف رئيس جمعية الشرطة والشعب، قرار رئيس   الجمهورية بمنح الضبطية القضائية، لضباط الجيش لحين إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء   على الدستور، مشيرًا إلى أنها خطوة فى وضع الجيش أمام الشعب في وقت تلتهب   فيه الساحة السياسية، ويعتلي فيها صوت المواطن لرفضه السياسية العامة  لرئيس  الجمهورية.  	وأشار يوسف، في تصريحه لـ"الوطن"، إلى أن "القرار صدر  أثناء حكم المجلس  العسكري للبلاد، واعترضت عليه القوى السياسية وعلى رأسها  حزب الحرية  والعدالة، لم يعرف عن الضبطية القضائية بأنها ضد المواطن"،  مضيفًا أن  "انسحاب الشرطة من أمام الاتحادية وعدم حمايتها للمتظاهرين،  يعكس أمرين إما  أنها تعمل لصالح الحكم، وإما أنها ضعيفة ومتخاذلة، وكانت  عاجزة عن حماية  المتظاهرين أمام الاتحادية".  	كما أضاف يوسف أنه "كان  يمكن الاستغناء عن الاستعانة بالجيش إذا تم تحديد  الاستفتاء على أكثر من  يوم"، مشيرًا إلى أن "خطورة تعامل أفراد الجيش مع  المواطنين المدنيين"،  متابعًا "بهذا القرار نحمل الجيش شيئًا ليس اختصاصه،  فهو غير مدرب على  التعامل مع المواطنين، كما أنه سيتعرض للاحتكاك  بالمواطنين في ظل سخونة  الأوضاع والمعارضة".
 
	الوطن*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصل، منذ قليل، المستشار حسام الغريانى، رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية لصياغة الدستور إلى قاعة مؤتمرات جامعة الأزهر، للمشاركة فى مؤتمر النقابات المهنية لمناقشة مشروع الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلق العشرات من أهالى وأسرة وأصدقاء الشهيد محمد السنوسى، فى مسيرة من منطقة حدائق القبة، مسقط رأس الشهيد، فى طريقها إلى قصر الاتحادية، للتنديد بمقتل "محمد" على أيدى الإخوان المسلمين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرر نادي قضاة بورسعيد برئاسة المستشار السيد عبد العال التوصية بمقاطعة الإشراف على الاستفتاء المقبل على الدستور ضمن فعاليات الجمعيات العمومية الطارئة لنوادي القضاة البالغ عددها 26 نادياً على مستوي الجمهورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*اضطر معتصمو قصر الاتحادية مساء اليوم الاثنين، للجوء للخيام الموجودة أمام القصر، وذلك للاحتماء من برودة الطقس والهواء الشديد، وذلك أثناء اعتصامهم لليوم الرابع على التوالى، كما أشعل عدد منهم النيران أمام الخيام للتدفئة.*


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*52% يصوتون بـ"لا" للدستور فى استفتاء طلابى بـ"طب القاهرة"*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

> *قرر نادي قضاة  بورسعيد برئاسة المستشار السيد عبد العال التوصية بمقاطعة الإشراف على  الاستفتاء المقبل على الدستور ضمن فعاليات الجمعيات العمومية الطارئة  لنوادي القضاة البالغ عددها 26 نادياً على مستوي الجمهورية*



يعنى 26 محافظة ومفيش غير محافظة لحد دلوقتى ولا اى الموضوع.؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> يعنى 26 محافظة ومفيش غير محافظة لحد دلوقتى ولا اى الموضوع.؟


*
لا يا بايبل .... المقصود أن هناك 26 نادى للقضاة بمصر ... وعلى كل نادى أن يأخذ قراره ... وقرارات الأندية ملزمة لقضاتها فقط وغير ملزمة لباقى الأندية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*نظم صباح اليوم الاثنين، أكثر من 5 آلاف مصرى بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مسيرة أمام البيت الأبيض وصلت للسفارة المصرية بواشنطن لوقف الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الفايننشيال تايمز: مرسى يسحب قرار زيادة الأسعار لحين انتخاب برلمان 

قالت صحيفة الفايننشيال تايمز، إن سحب حكومة الرئيس محمد مرسى قراراتها برفع الأسعار وزيادة الضرائب فى غضون ساعات من إصدارها، يشير إلى الصعوبات التى من المرجح أن تواجه السلطات الإسلامية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدة صلاحية قرارات الرئيس 8 ساعات من تاريخ الإنتاج على أن تُحفظ في مكان بارد ^_^*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الغريانى: معظم من لم يمثل فى التأسيسية اتخذ موقفًا معاديًا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/Down.Morsy?ref=stream
*








​


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2012)

نقطة نظام بس 
هو مش الغاء 
هو توقيف عمله لحين انتهاء الاستفتاء ( قصدى لغايه ما يطلع يفهم الناس ليه بيفرض على ال 50 سلعه ضرايب ) ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*





           قال عمرو موسى المرشح الرئاسي السابق، ورئيس حزب المؤتمر المصري إنه إذا  تم التصويت بـ"نعم" في الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد ستدخل البلاد في مرحلة  اضطراب وأوضح موسى، في تصريح خاص لراديو هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية "BBC"،  مساء اليوم، أن الدستور لم يأت نتيجة توافق وطني، وإنما لمغالبة فصيل  بعينه، مضيفًا أن المعارضة لا تعني الخيانة.      كان الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء قد عقد اجتماعا اليوم ضم ممثلي  الوزارات والجهات المعنية بتنظيم الاستفتاء، للوقوف على آخر الاستعدادات  والترتيبات، من أجل ضمان نزاهة وشفافية الاستفتاء المقرر إجراؤه يوم السبت،  15 ديسمبر الجاري، وتأمين كافة المقار الانتخابية.




​**​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*20 منظمة حقوقية: المصريون مدعوون للاستفتاء على دستور يقوّض الحريات*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

> * لا يا بايبل .... المقصود أن هناك 26 نادى للقضاة بمصر ... وعلى كل نادى أن  يأخذ قراره ... وقرارات الأندية ملزمة لقضاتها فقط وغير ملزمة لباقى  الأندية*



*شكراً أبى 
طيب معلش لو فيها رخامة هو كام نادى فى مصر .؟
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*قناة الناس تروج بـ نعم للدستور بالزيت والسكر باسعار اقل من التكلفة 

ولاحظوا هتلاقو اسم قناة الناس على مقدمة السياره


[YOUTUBE]2POE9fVd1gc[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *شكراً أبى
> طيب معلش لو فيها رخامة هو كام نادى فى مصر .؟
> *



*يوجد نادى فى كل محافظة على ما اعتقد .... والأستاذ عبود أكيد ستكون معلوماته أدق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*ياسر علي : الرئيس فوجئ بقرار الأسعار....................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقالت المطابع الأميريه نعمممممممممممممممممم للدستور؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ياسر علي : الرئيس فوجئ بقرار الأسعار....................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


*
هههههههههههه ايوة كان فى الحمام ساعتها :smile02*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

> *ياسر علي : الرئيس فوجئ بقرار الأسعار....................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *



اله مسطول 
تعبير حلو على مورسى


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*

مقتطفات من تصريحات العريان فى واشنطن بوست:

We never talk about America as an enemy
 نحن أبدا لا نتحدث عن أمريكا كعدو


My dream is that we are not going to destroy Israel
 حلمي هو أننا لن ندمر إسرائيل

Yes. The Holocaust was a massacre against a race, against a religion — it is a really big crime
 نعم. كانت الهولوكوست مجزرة ضد عرق و ضد دين - هى جريمة كبيرة حقا

The Salafis were used against us, we don't have a relationship, with them. They have some doubts about democracy They are extremist in some affairs about women
 السلفيين تم استخدامهم ضدنا. لا علاقة لنا بهم لديهم بعض الشكوك حول الديمقراطية. وهم متطرفين في بعض الشؤون المتعلقة بالمرأه

المصدر :
http://articles.washingtonpost.com/...-laden-essam-el-erian-president-hosni-mubarak



*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أستاذ صوت كل محافظة ليها نادى ........
انا دخلت على نادى القضاة ........
ووجدت فعلا كل محافظة ليها نادى ......
يعنى دلوقتى مفيش غير نادى واحـــــــــــــــــد واعتقد هو الشرقية.؟
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ياسر علي : الرئيس فوجئ بقرار الأسعار....................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *



:heat::heat::heat:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد 19 حزباً وحركة سياسية وثورية فى بيان لها اليوم، الاثنين، أن شرعية نظام الرئيس محمد مرسى، بدأت فى التآكل، لافتاً إلى أن الدماء التى سالت أمام قصر الاتحادية أفقدت النظام ما تبقى من شرعية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة نسائية بالملابس السوداء إلى "الاتحادية" غداً لرفض الاستفتاء

تشارك اللجنة العامة للمرأة بحزب المصريين الأحرار، فى المسيرة التى تنظمها نساء الأحزاب والحركات السياسية غداً، الثلاثاء.*


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

أحمد فوزي: القرار النهائي سيتم تحديده غداً .. ونراهن على تأجيل الإستفتاء​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> :heat::heat::heat:​



*ده اسمه تعصب ...... أنا صاحب البوست ودونا تاخد التقييم ...؟؟؟ ما أنا برضو فلول:smil8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار علاء قنديل، وكيل نادى القضاة، أن النتائج الأولية للجمعيات العمومية تؤكد رفض نوادى المنوفية وقنا وإسكندرية وكفر الشيخ وبنها والقاهرة الإشراف على الاستفتاء بالإجماع، وفى المقابل عدد القضاة الموافقين على الإشراف لا يكفى.*


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هو بس نقطة صغيرة الريس فى بيان الغاء التعديلات بيقول هيعمل حوار مجتمعى ولن يطبق قانون الضرائب الجديد الا لما يحس ان الشعب موافق عليه 
الكلام ده سمعته فين قبل كدة
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد قراءة مادة ٢١٩ الصوفيين يعملوا إيه كده؟ ليه نقفلها ع "السنة والجماعة"؟ ولا دي تمهيد للحرب مع الشيعة؟ دستور مريب ليس للمصريين.​عمرو واكد​


----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

> أكد  المستشار علاء قنديل، وكيل نادى القضاة، أن النتائج الأولية للجمعيات  العمومية تؤكد رفض نوادى المنوفية وقنا وإسكندرية وكفر الشيخ وبنها  والقاهرة الإشراف على الاستفتاء بالإجماع، وفى المقابل عدد القضاة  الموافقين على الإشراف لا يكفى.



ياجماعة انا دماغى هتلف ولا اى .؟
مش بتعارك مع الاستاذ صوت صارخ على بيقوا26 نادى القضاة رافضين 
هما بيقلوا ولا بيزيدوا .؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*البلتاجى: الإعلام يعمل بالسياسة ويوجه رسائل لتشكيل الرأى العام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية، برئاسة الدكتور أسامة الغزالى حرب، عن تنظيمه لمؤتمر صحفى يوم الأربعاء، يحمل عنوان "المقاطعة"، لتوضيح مبررات الحزب فى دعوة الشعب المصرى، لمقاطعة الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر إجراؤه يوم السبت القادم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*سادت حالة الهدوء الحذر مساء اليوم الاثنين، فى ميدان التحرير، وسط استعدادات مكثفة لمليونية الثلاثاء، والتى دعت إليها العديد من الأحزاب والائتلافات والقوى الثورية، لرفض الإعلان الدستورى الأخير، وإلغاء الاستفتاء على الدستور، وتشكيل جمعية تأسيسية أخرى تعبر عن جميع أطياف الشعب.*


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

صفحة أنصار الشريعة تنشر قائمة تستهدف تصفية شخصيات إعلامية وسياسية​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد طنطاوى المحرر العسكرى اليوم السابع:قناة الناس تطلب توريد 120 ألف طن فى مواد غذائية فى صفقة تتجاوز المليار جنيه​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد طنطاوى المحرر العسكرى فى جريدة اليوم السابع:تأكدنا من توزيع سيارات تابعة لقناة الناس مواد غذائية على المناطق الشعبية الآن​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

حازم عبد العظيم لـ"خالد صلاح": أيمن نور شخصية تلعب على كل الحبال​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2012)

أمين الإخوان: مليونية «دعم الشرعية»سيُحشد لها أمام مسجدي رابعة العدوية وآل رشدان​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة تدفع بـ60 سيارة إسعاف لتأمين مليونية الغد بالتحرير والاتحادية

أعلن الدكتور أحمد عمر، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الصحة، عن تخصيص 60 سيارة إسعاف لتأمين مليونية الغد، التى دعت إليها بعض القوى السياسية تحت عنوان " ضد الغلاء والاستفتاء"،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*عموميات 7 محاكم و12 نادي قضاة ترفض الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*قناة الحافظ تدعو لعمل مليونية تايد لقرارات مرسى الاخيرة بالغاء الاعلان الدستورى تحت مسمى مليونية "التواضع" وتاييد رفع الاسعار*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> بعد قراءة مادة ٢١٩ الصوفيين يعملوا إيه كده؟ ليه نقفلها ع "السنة والجماعة"؟ ولا دي تمهيد للحرب مع الشيعة؟ دستور مريب ليس للمصريين.​
> 
> عمرو واكد​​


*مع أحترامى لعمرو*
*مال الصوفية ومال المادة دى ؟*
*المادة 219 وُضعت خصيصاً من أجل أقصاء*
*التيار الشيعى من مصر*
*عدد الشيعة حسب ( الأزهر ) 4 مليون*
*ولكن هناك من نفى هذه الأحصائية *
*المادة 219 للشيعة يا جماعة *
*الكلام دة حسبي أستاذى وهو عضو باللجنة التأسيسية*
*واستاذ قانون فى أحدى الجامعات العريقة فى مصر *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجموعة قناة الناس تطلب فى مناقصة عامة توريد 126 الف طن مواد غذائية تصل قيمتها أكثر من مليار جنيه معبأة فى عبوات محددة ........ بدءنا حملة التضليل*



​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يوجد نادى فى كل محافظة على ما اعتقد .... والأستاذ عبود أكيد ستكون معلوماته أدق*


*26 نادى موزعين فى المحافظات *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *المادة 219 وُضعت خصيصاً من أجل أقصاء*
> *التيار الشيعى من مصر*



*وماذا عن أحكام الفقه فى وضع أهل الذمة ...؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة علماء السنة: إننا نعلن ان هذا الدستور باطل بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله, والشريعة الاسلامية منه براء وممن كتبه وممن صاغه وممن دعا الناس للاستفتاء عليه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*خالد أبو بكر: المعارضة أثبتت وجودها وسأصوت بـ"لا" على الدستور

قال الدكتور خالد أبو بكر، عضو الاتحاد الدولى للمحامين، "إن المعارضة نجحت فى إثبات وجودها وتوحدت صفوفها، ومصر المتدينة المعتدلة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"أبوعيطة" رئيس الاتحاد العمالى للنقابات المستقلة : الإخوان إقطاعيون وقرار غلاء الأسعار سيعود بعد الاستفتاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*مذيعي التلفزيون المصرى يفضحون خطه تعليمات وزير الاعلام الاخوانى 

[YOUTUBE]Q_O8ox7XC-I[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ياسر علي : الرئيس فوجئ بقرار الأسعار....................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


*ياعم ماتشوف لك شغلانة تانية غير الشغلانة المهببة دى ؟*







*فوجئ بأية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*دة يبقى راجل حمار وبيمضى على حاجات مش عارفها*
*يعنى لامؤاخذة ممكن يبيعوه البتاع دة *
*من غير مايدرى *
*دة قرار بقوة القانون*
*الله يخرب بيت صنف الحشيش اللى بتتعاطوه*
*حاجة تقرررف*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*6 أبريل تطلق حملة "دستوركم لا يمثلنا" للتصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*
ملخص لقاء الدكتور البرادعي علي قناه CNN منذ قليل
 - ما يحدث يقودنا لعصور ظلامية
 - أغلبية المصريين ليسوا تابعين للإخوان أو السلفيين
 - سنستمر في الكفاح السلمي
 - لم نقرر المقاطعة او المشاركة في التصويت
 - ينبغي علينا جميعاً الحوار
 - لن نذهب للحوار على طريقة اسرائيل تبني المستوطنات وتقول تعالوا نتحاور نريد أرضية عادلة للحوار*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*كلمة اعجبتنى ....... لماذا يتحدثون هم عن الدين ..و نتحدث نحن عن الحرية ؟

الاجابة .. لأن كلً منا يتحدث عن ما ينقصه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وماذا عن أحكام الفقه فى وضع أهل الذمة ...؟؟؟*


*صدقنى يا أستاذى ما أقوله لك من مصدر موثوق منه*
*ليس له أية أنتماءات حزبية أو سياسية *
*وكلام فى سرك ( لم يركعها فى حياته ):11azy:*
*أما عن أحكام الفقه ( من مصادر الأزهر )*
*لا يوجد بها ما يخيفنا *
*وإليك الدليل*​


صوت صارخ قال:


> *جبهة علماء السنة: إننا نعلن ان هذا الدستور باطل بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله, والشريعة الاسلامية منه براء وممن كتبه وممن صاغه وممن دعا الناس للاستفتاء عليه*


*الحرب فى بدايتها قامت على ألغاء لفظة (مبادئ)*
*وأستبدالها بلفظة ( أحكام )*
*سابوهم يهرتلوا علشان يشغلوا المجمتع بيهم*
*ويخوفوهم من السلفيين*
*وحسب عضو مؤسس فى حزب ( النور )*
*مخاوفهم كلها من الشيعة *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أما عن أحكام الفقه ( من مصادر الأزهر )*
> *لا يوجد بها ما يخيفنا *
> 
> *مخاوفهم كلها من الشيعة *



*المادة لم تحصر أحكام الفقه من مصادر الأزهر ..... بل تركها مفتوحة .... فمن الممكن أن يحتكم المشرع لفقه ابن تيمية على سبيل المثال*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المادة لم تحصر أحكام الفقه من مصادر الأزهر ..... بل تركها مفتوحة .... فمن الممكن أن يحتكم المشرع لفقه ابن تيمية على سبيل المثال*


*أبن تيمية يتبع المذهب الحنبلى*
*والمذهب المُطبق فى مصر هو *
*مذهب أبى الحنيفة النعمان *
*ورأى ابن تيمية يخضع للأجتهاد فى الفروع*
*وهو غير مُلزم*
*والمادة الرابعة تقرر للأزهر الشئون المتعلقة بالشريعة الأسلامية*​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*كتب – محمد الحكيم:
حذّر عبدالحليم قنديل، الناشط السياسي، من  اتجاه مجموعة  وصفها  بـ"ميليشيات" جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ستتجه نحو  المظاهرات المعارضة   للاستفتاء على الدستور لإرهاب المتظاهرين غداً  الثلاثاء.
وقال خلال لقائه ببرنامج "ساعة مصرية" المُذاع على فضائية   "روتانا مصرية  "أمتلك معلومات مؤكدة عن إعداد الإخوان لميليشيات ستقوم   بإرهاب  المتظاهرين غداً لافت النظر إلى ضرورة عدم احتكاك المتظاهرين بأي   شخص  يستفزهم حتى لا تتكرر موقعة الاتحادية مرة أخرى.
وعلّق على فكرة  الاستفتاء على الدستور قائلاً "ثقافة  المجتمع المصري  ستقود الاستفتاء إلى  "نعم" وذلك لأن التيارات الإسلامية  تحشد الحشود من  أنصارها لـتأييدها بحجة  "الشريعة الإسلامية" على الرغم  أنها ليست محل  خلاف.
وأوضح أن للقضاة  كل الحرية في اتخاذ قراراتهم  لكن الأزمة  الحالية أعمق  من مجرد استفتاء على  دستور، لأن سياسة الرئيس محمد مرسي هى  سياسة خلفه  الرئيس السابق حُسني  مبارك بالضبط ولا تختلف عنها شئ، إلا أنه  إخواني  وبدائي لا يتناسب مع مصر  ،على حد تعبيره.*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*ال   الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة، عضو   الجمعية التأسيسية، إن الشعب يستطيع التمييز بين المنافسة الشريفة في   صناديق الانتخابات، ومن يريدون العودة بالوطن إلى الحالة الاستثنائية، التى   كان عليها الوطن قبل انتخاب مجلس الشعب. ** 
ووجه   البلتاجي رسالة إلى القوي السياسية وجموع الشعب المصري خلال المؤتمر الذي   نظم تجمع النقابات المهنة، مساء اليوم الاثنين، تحت عنوان "دعم الشرعية..   واحترام إرادة الشعب" بقاعة المؤتمرات جامعة الأزهر: "تعالوا نبنى الوطن   بمسئولية حقيقية، ونحتكم لإرادة الشعب، ولا نقفز عليها، ولن يسمح الشعب أن   يفرض عليه أحد الاعتراض بالقوة وأدوات التخريب والدمار أو من يستدعى  التدخل  الأجنبى". ​ 
أضاف   أن هناك من يتصور أنه من الممكن أن يصنع شعبًا جديدًا من خلال الفضائيات،   واصفا هؤلاء "بالحول"، وأن البعض يتصور أنه يمكن صناعة وجود في بعض   الميادين، تركز عليه الأضواء دون بقية مشاهد الكاميرات لبعض الوقت، ليصور   للعالم زورا وبهتانا أن هذه الثورة المصرية، وأنه كما قام الشعب المصري   بثورته المجيدة فها هو يعيد الثورة، مؤكدا أن هذه الصورة الباطلة التي تروج   الآن في كثير من أقطار العالم بتضليل إعلامي يركز على بعض المشاهد دون   غيرها هو جزء من مؤامرة حقيقية على الثورة لتفريغها والالتفاف عليها. ​ 
وقال   حين نتحدث عن المؤامرة يقول البعض إننا واهمون وأقول لهم: "المؤامرة  حقيقة  واضحة لكل ذي عينين"، وقولوا لنا ماذا كان يفعل ضاحي خلفان وأحمد  شفيق  ومحم أبوحامد الأسبوع الماضي بالإمارات، بل قولوا لنا في الداخل  لماذا  اجتمع في مكتب مرتضى منصور كل من أحمد الزند وعبد المجيد محمود  وتهاني  الجبالي، "أكانوا يدبرون الخير والحرية لمصر؟"، مضيفا أن المؤامرة  واضحة. ​ 
وتساءل   عن علاقة الإعلان الدستوري والدستور قائلا: "الصورة في غاية الوضوح فأنهم   يتحدثون عن سقوط الرئيس قبل 4 سنوات، وإذا كنتم تتحدثون عن الشعب فهل  يريد  ما الديمقراطية أما تدبرون انقلابا على الديمقراطية، رأيناهم رفعوا  زورا  وبهتانا الشعب يريد، ورأيتهم يرفضون الديمقراطية ويرغبون في القفز  على  إرادة الشعب واستخدام الرصاص والخرطوش والقنوات والصحف". ​ 
وقال   إن الشعب المصري يعلم جيداً حقيقة المؤامرة التى تحاك له فى الظلام، التى   تحاول أن الالتفاف على ثورته المجيدة التى قدمت الشهداء كى تصنع مصر  الحرة  الأبية التى تكسر التبعية للغرب ولأمريكان.​ 
*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*
أكد مصدر عسكري  مسئول أن القوات المسلحة لن تتدخل بشكل أو بأخر في المظاهرات التي سيتخرج  غدا الثلاثاء سواء المؤيدة لقرار الرئيس محمد مرسي أو الرافضة لقراراته  والخاصة أيضا بالاستفتاء على الدستور.
وقال المصدر أن عملية تأمين  هذه المظاهرات هي شأن وزارة الداخلية وأن انتشار الجيش سيكون لتأمين  الاستفتاء طبقا لقرار رئيس الجمهورية وبعدها يعود لثكناته مرة أخرى. 


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمدين صباحى: يا سياده الرئيس مش انت قلت انك اصدرت قرار رفع الضرائب لانفاقها على محدودى الدخل و لصالح الفقراء. فلماذا جمدت هذا القرار العظيم
*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	   	نفت السفيرة  الامريكية لدى مصر آن باترسون ما تردد من جانب بعض الأوساط من  أنها دعت  جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى لحشد المزيد من المصريين للمظاهرات لدى  لقائها مؤخرا  عددا من رموز الجبهة.  	ووصفت باترسون فى تصريحات صحفية لوكالة أنباء الشرق  الأوسط ذلك بأنه أمر  سخيف ويدعو للسخرية ولا معنى له.  	وكانت باترسون  ترد بذلك على سؤال حول ما رددته بعض الاطراف السياسية من  أنها دعت القوى  المعارضة خلال اجتماعها مع أعضاء من جبهة الانقاذ لحشد  المزيد من المصريين  للتظاهر، مؤكدة أنها تلتقى بكل الأطراف و تستمع للجميع  وتتحدث مع كل  الاطراف.  	واستنكرت باترسون ما تردد من أنها دعت لمزيد من الحشد للمعارضة،  وقالت «إن  نظرية المؤامرة فى هذا الإطار تتسم بالسخافة ويجب أن يتحلى من  يرددون مثل  هذه الشائعات بروح المسؤولية»، ونفت تماما أن تكون قد تطرقت فى  حديثها مع  الأطراف المعارضة لضرورة حشد المزيد من المصريين فى المظاهرات.

*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*   	   	قال المستشار  أحمد رشدى سلام، نائب رئيس محكمة النقض والمتحدث باسم  وزارة  العدل، إن  اللجنة العليا للانتخابات قدمت طلبا إلى رئيس الجمهورية  لإصدار  قرار  جمهورى بإلغاء نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 32 من القانون رقم  73 لسنة  56  بشأن تنظيم مباشرة الحقوق السياسية، والتى كانت تنص على أنه  «فى حالات   الاستفتاء يجوز للناخب الذى يوجد فى مدينة أو قرية غير المدينة  أو القرية   المقيد اسمه فيها، أن يبدى رأيه أمام لجنة الاستفتاء المختصة  بالجهة التى   يوجد فيها بشرط أن يقدم لهذه الجهة شهادته الانتخابية، وفى  هذه الحالة  يثبت  أمين اللجنة، من واقع البيانات الواردة بالشهادة، اسم  الناخب ولقبه  وموطنه  الانتخابى، والمركز أو القسم أو البندر ورقم القيد فى  جدول  الانتخاب، بكشف  مستقل يحرر من نسختين يوقع عليه رئيس اللجنة  وأعضاؤها  وأمينها، وعلى  الرئيس تسليم نسخة من هذا الكشف إلى مأمور المركز  أو القسم  أو البندر الذى  يقع فى دائرته مقر اللجنة».  	وأوضح سلام أنه من  المنتظر  صدور قرار جمهورى بإلغاء ذلك النص استجابة لطلب  اللجنة العليا،  بإلغاء  ما يسمى بـ«لجان الوافدين» حرصا على نزاهة  الاستفتاء وتثبيت الثقة  العامة  فى الإشراف القضائى.
*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمدين صباحي          
         قال حمدين صباحي، المرشح الرئاسي الخاسر ومؤسس  التيار الشعبي،   إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تأخذ ما ليس لها الآن، وإنه  طالب الرئيس محمد   مرسي حين التقى به بالاستقالة من الجماعة. 
وأكد صباحي، في لقائه مع الكاتب الصحفي إبراهيم عيسى في  برنامج "هنا   القاهرة" على قناة القاهرة والناس: "أسأل الرئيس مرسي، إذ كان  قرار رفع   الضرائب سيخدم محدودي الدخل، لماذا ألغاه وحرمهم منه؟"، مضيفا  أن مرسي   تراجع في القرار لاستشعاره أن هناك حالة من الغضب في الشارع، ما  قد يؤثر   على الاستفتاء على الدستور الذي سيعقد السبت المقبل. 
وتابع صباحي أنه يرى أن الأغلبية الآن أصبحت ضد الرئيس  وقراره، خاصة  أنه  اتخذ عددا من القرارات السياسية والاقتصادية التي أغضبت  الشارع  السياسي،  وبالتالي فالرئيس يجرف في شرعيته.*


----------



## DODY2010 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*القاهرة اليوم‎
محاوله لاختطاف ابن الاعلامي ضياء رشوان والحمد لله فشلت
*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## BITAR (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*صباحي لمرسي : عايز تطبق الشريعة وتقطع يد السارق موافق*
* بس *
*تطبق شرط الكفاية *
*لان السارق لو هيموت من الجوع من حقه يسرق *
*متطبقليش نص شريعة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"13" ناديًا للقضاة من 25 ترفض الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن نادى هيئة قضايا الدولة عن عقد مؤتمر صحفى غداً، الثلاثاء، للإعلان عن موقف مستشارى الهيئة من الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور المزمع إجراؤه فى منتصف الشهر الجارى.*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *أنصار أبو إسماعيل يذبحون عجلا أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي*

*                                            كتب : عمرو عز الدين                  منذ 8 دقائق             *
*                       طباعة                                                                                                                                                         *

*






                     أنصار أبو إسماعيل أثناء ذبح العجل أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي          *
* قام أنصار حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، في اعتصامهم   أمام مدينة  الإنتاج الإعلامي بشراء عجل وذبحه أمام مدخل المدينة، وذلك   أثناء الاعتصام  بهدف "تطهير الإعلام" من الفلول، على حد قولهم، وتداول   رواد بعض المواقع  الاجتماعية صورًا لعملية الذبح.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكدت المتحدثة باسم الخارجية الأمريكية فيكتوريا نولاند، على أن الدستور فى مصر شأن مصرى، وشددت على أن المصريين هم من يتخذون القرارت فى هذا الصدد من خلال الحوار،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*بان كى مون يجدد دعوته لجميع الأطراف فى مصر بالتزام الحوار

جددت الأمم المتحدة دعوتها إلى جميع الأطراف فى مصر بضرورة التزام الحوار والبعد عن أعمال العنف التى شهدتها بعض المحافظات فى مصر فى الأيام القليلة الماضية.*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*فضيحه لقناه الناس بالمستندات من اليوم السابع
*
*2012-12-10 23:34:23*​* 





   [COLOR=black ! important] ـ    القناة تقبل من الموردين جميع العصائر والجبن واللحوم والدجاج والأسماك    وجميع المنظفات والحفاضات بكميات مفتوحة والنقل والتسليم بمخازنها فى    الجيزة وتطلب طباعة اسمها على العبوات 

ـ  السؤال: هل تحاول القناة   شراء أصوات المواطنين بنعم فى استفتاء الدستور  الجديد؟ أم تسعى لاحتكار   السوق وزيادة الأسعار؟ وكيف تمارس تجارة بهذا  الحجم تحت ستار الإعلام؟ 


حصلت  "اليوم السابع" على   مستندات خطيرة تخص مجموعة قناة "الناس"، تتمثل فى  كراسة شروط ومواصفات   فنية لتوريد سلع غذائية بأعداد ضخمة جدا تصل إلى أكثر  من 120 ألف طن فى   مجملها، من مختلف السلع مثل الأرز والمكرونة والسكر  والشاى والفاصوليا   البيضاء والعدس واللوبيا والفول والصلصة والملح والسمن  النباتى وزيت   الطعام واللبن، بالإضافة إلى كميات غير مشروطة من العصائر  والجبن واللحوم   والدجاج والأسماك والتونة وجميع المنظفات والحفاضات  بأنواعها. 

كراسة  الشروط، التى حصلت   عيها "اليوم السابع" مختومة وموقعة من مسئولى قناة  الناس، وتضمنت العديد   من الشروط أهمها، أن يقدم العطاء على عنوان مجموعة  قناة الناس فى 144 شارع   الهرم أمام عمارات جاردينيا "الإدارة المالية" فى  موعد غايته ظهر يوم   الأحد الموافق 18 نوفمبر 2012، ويمكن للمتقدم أن يورد  صنفا واحدا فقط أو   أكثر من بنود الممارسة. 

واشترطت  القناة على ضرورة أن   يتم إرفاق عينات من الأصناف محل التوريد موضح عليها  بيانات الشركة   والصنف، مع ضرورة تسليم الإيصال الدال على شراء كراسة  الشروط، وتأمين   ابتدائى قدره ألف جنيه، مع تقديم المستندات الخاصة بالشركة  الموردة من   بطاقة ضريبية وشهادة تسجيل لدى مصلحة الضرائب على المبيعات،  ويحمل مندوب   الشركة خطاب تفويض معتمدا من مقدم العطاء موضحا به صفته ورقم  بطاقته، حتى   يتمكن من جلسة فتح المظاريف. 

وكشفت  كراسة الشروط أن   الأصناف المطلوبة وكمياتها لسنة 2012 كالتالى: "30 ألف طن  أرز أبيض عريض   منقى، نسبة الكسر لا تزيد فيه عن 12% عبوات زنة 1 كيلو  جرام، بالإضافة إلى   5 آلاف طن أرز من نفس النوعية المذكورة، ولكن معبأ فى  أكياس زنة 5 كيلو   جرامات، و30 ألف طن سكر أبيض مصرى مكرر نقى حبيبات كبيرة،  وليست ناعمة   مستخرج من قصب السكر أو البنجر معبأ فى أكياس زنة كيلو جرام  للكيس الواحد،   وألف طن شاى ماركة العروسة أو ليبتون ناعم أسود اللون نقى  خال من أى  مواد  ملونة معبأ فى أكياس زنة ربع كيلو جرام، و30 ألف طن مكرونة  مصرى  مقصوصة  نصف قلم إنتاج حديث لون ذهبى و2500 طن فاصوليا بيضاء بلدية  النوع  نسبة  الكسر فيها لا تزيد عن 1% معبأة فى أكياس زنة كيلو جرام، و900  طن  لوبيا،  و10 آلاف طن عدس أصفر تركى وعدس بجبة عريض 900 طن و10 آلاف طن   فول، على أن  يكون حجم جباته متساو ولا تزيد نسبة الكسر فيه عن1% وخال من   الحشرات  الحية أو الميتة، معبأ فى أكياس زنة 1 كيلو جرام، و100 ألف كرتونة   صلصة  "معبأة فى برطمانات زنة 300 جرام و100 ألف كرتونة ملح زنة الكيس   الواحد  300 جرام، و100 ألف كرتونة سمن نباتى معبأ فى علب صفيح حديث  الإنتاج   العلبية زنة 1600 جرام بالإضافة إلى 400 ألف كرتونة معبأة فى  صفائح زنة   750 جراما و400 ألف كرتونة زيت طعام معبأ فى زجاجات زنة 900 مل  و400 ألف   كرتونة أخرى معباة فى زجاجات زنة 1 لتر و100 ألف شرنك لبن كامل  الدسم زنة 1   لتر لكل علبة. 


وذكرت  المستندات، التى حصلت   عليها "اليوم السابع" أن مجموعة قناة الناس تقبل من  الموردين جميع  العصائر  والجبن واللحوم والدجاج والأسماك والتونة وجميع  المنظفات  والحفاضات  بأنواعها. 


وأشارت  المستندات إلى ضرورة   أن ترفق قوائم أسعار تفصيلية وإجمالية لتوريد كل صنف  بالجنيه المصرى  وتدون  الأسعار بالحروف والأرقام بشكل واضح، وتكون الأسعار  شاملة ضريبة  المبيعات  وكافة الضرائب والرسوم والمصروفات والنقل والتسليم  بمقر مجموعة  قناة  الناس أو بمخازنها فى محافظة الجيزة، التى سوف يتم  تحديدها بعقد  التوريد،  وتكون جميع الأسعار ثابتة من تاريخ فتح المظاريف،  وحتى تمام  التوريد وعلى  أساسها تتم المحاسبة النهائية دون النظر إلى تقلبات  الأسعار  أو أى متغيرات  فى السوق، وكذلك تشمل الأسعار، التوريد وغير ذلك من   الأعمال على الوجه  الأكمل حسب الأصول المهنية المتعارف عليها، ويكون   للشركة الحق فى خصم كافة  الضرائب المستحقة على المورد وعدم إلزام مجموعة   "الناس" بقبول أقل  العطاءات سعرا أو أى عطاء ولا تلتزم كذلك بإبداء  الأسباب  على ما تتخذه من  قرارات. 

وبينّت  المستندات أن صاحب   العطاء الذى يتم الترسية عليه يجب أن يستكمل التأمين  إلى ما يساوى نسبة 2%   من قيمة العقد خلال أسبوع من تاريخ إخطاره بقبول  عطائه، ويكون سداد   التأمين النهائى نقدا أو بشيك مصرفى مقبول الدفع، وفى  حالة عجز المتقدم عن   تقديم التأمين النهائى فيكون للمجموعة الحق فى سحب  قبول العطاء ومصادرة   التأمين الابتدائى دون الحاجة إلى تنبيه أو إنذار،  ويسترد التأمين  النهائى  بعد قيام المورد بتوريد جميع الأصناف المطلوبة منه  على النحو  المتفق  عليه. 

وذكرت  المستندات أن المورد   يلتزم بتسليم الأصناف الراسية عليه وفق العينات التى  تم الترسية بموجبها   وفى عبوات سليمة مطبوع عليها اسم مجموعة "الناس" ولا  يوجد بها أى عيب أو   تلف ومطابقة للمواصفات الواردة بكراسة الشروط، ويجب أن  تقدم فى أكياس من   رقائق البولى بروبلين، على أن تكون المادة المستخدمة من  نوع ليس له تأثير   على المواد الغذائية، وغير قابلة للإزالة والعبوات زنة  واحد كيلو جرام،   على أن يتم تعبئة كل 10 كيلو جرامات فى رقائق "البولى  بروبلين". 

وأكدت  المستندات على ضرورة   أن يلتزم الموردين بتوريد الأصناف المتعاقد عليها فى  المواعيد المحددة،   وعلى دفعات خلال مدة أقصاها "شهر"، ويتم السداد بموجب  شيك باسم المورد بعد   توريد كامل الكمية من الأصناف الوارده بإخطار الترسية  أو جزء منها حسب   مايتم الإتفاق عليه بعقد التوريد. 


ووضعت  مجموعة الناس عددا من   الاشتراطات العامة على الموردين منها أنه يحق لهم  زيادة أو نقص الكميات  من  الأصناف بنسبة 25% دون تغيير فى الأسعار، كما يحق  للمجموعة مد مدة   التوريد لمدة شهر آخر دون تغيير فى الأسعار والشروط. 

والسؤال  الذى تطرحه "اليوم   السابع" انطلاقًا من المسئولية الاجتماعية لوسائل  الإعلام، والدور الذى   كفله لها القانون تحت مسمى الحق فى نشر الأخبار  والنقد حال توافر حسن   النية، واستهداف المصلحة العامة، هو لماذا تسعى  مجموعة قناة الناس، التى   تعتبر مؤسسة إعلامية بالأساس إلى جمع كل تلك السلع  من الأسواق؟ وما دلالة   التوقيت الذى تتم فيه تلك الممارسة؟ وما الذى  تستهدفه فى تلك الظروف   الحرجة التى تمر بها البلاد؟ ومن يدفع أموالا تتجاوز  قيمتها المليار جنيه   فى هذه الصفقة؟  

أم  أن هناك من يحاول تعطيش   السوق وادخال البلد فى سلسلة من الاحتكارات خلال  المرحلة المقبلة؟ أم أن   هناك من يسعى لشراء أصوات المواطنين بنعم فى  الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد   والانتخابات المقبلة، أو هناك مجموعات تستعد  بشكل أو بآخر لتجييش  مواطنين  فى الشوارع وترغب فى توفير كافة احتياجاتهم  الغذائية؟ 

المؤكد  أن هناك علامات   استفهام كبيرة وكثيرة جدا حول صفقة قناة الناس الفضائية  الدينية تشير إلى   أن هناك من يسعى لإطعام شعب بالكامل من خلال تجهيزات  واستعدادات بمئات   الملايين من الجنيهات، يجب أن نسأل عن مصدرها؟ ومدى  قانونية أن تشترى قناة   الناس هذا الحجم من السلع تحت ستار عملها فى مجال  الإعلام؟ 





 





 





 




*


----------



## BITAR (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمدين صباحي منذ قليل :
 السياسة الاقتصادية للاخوان المسلمين هي نفسها سياسة الحزب الوطني الاقتصادية لا فرق .
 احنا اللي عاوزينه حياة كريمة لكل مواطن مش صدقات على الفقرا وبس .
اعتراضنا على الدستور لاننا نتمنى دستور يدي الفقير حقوقه .. يديه انه يسكن وياكل ويشرب ويتعالج ... يدي المواطن انه يلاقي شغل ..*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمومية نادى قضاة طنطا ترفض الإشراف على الاستفتاء*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل و دعوات غداً للعصيان المدنى وغلق الطرق والمواصلات الهامة
    2012-12-10 22:39:56        






            يقوم عدد كبير من الثوار غداً بالتصعيد ضد النظام الحاكم , حيث  يقوم  الثوار بغلق الكبارى والطرق الهامة , وأيضاً الدعوة الى العصيان  المدني ,  وغلق مترو الأنفاق والطرق الصحاروية , وقد دعت صفحة " كلنا جابر  جيكا  "  الثوار إلى " العصيان المدنى " .      وجائت دعواتهم كالأتى :       غلق جميع الطرق والكبارى المهمه      عدم نزول اي احد للعمل او الوظائف  او الجامعات والمدارس      غلق المترو بجميع المحافظات      غلق محطات  السكه الحديد بجميع المحافظات      غلق جميع الطرق الصحراويه والرئيسيه  بجميع المحافظات      تشتيت الامن المركزى ف حمـايه اكبر قدر من الاماكن  لعدم التركيز على مكان  واحد فقط      تشتيت الاخوان ف جميع انحاء  الجمهوريه لحمايه مقراتهم وعدم تركيزهم ف مكان  واحد      فـى القاهره :       محاوطه مبنى ماسبيرو بالكامل بعدد كبير      مسيرات ف جميع شوارع  القاهره وغلق جميع كبارى القاهره المهمه      فـى اسكندريه :       غلق اهم  الكبارى والطرق الرئيسيه ومداخل ومخارج الاسكندريه             يجب ان يتم  هذا التصعيد فـ جميع المحافظات ف نفس الوقت لعده اسباب هامه      نناشد  الشعب المصرى يوم الثلاثاء الاشتراك معنا ف هذا اليوم او الالتزام  بالمنزل  جنب النساء
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفت السفيرة الأمريكية لدى مصر آن باترسون ما تردد عن دعوتها جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى المعارضة لحشد مزيد من المصريين للمظاهرات لدى لقائها مؤخرا عددا من رموز الجبهة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *عاجل و دعوات غداً للعصيان المدنى وغلق الطرق والمواصلات الهامة
> 2012-12-10 22:39:56
> 
> 
> ...


*حالا تم تكذيب الكلام ده من خالد داوود من حزب الدستور بمكالمه هاتفيه للميس على السى بى سى وقال ان دى محاولات اخوانيه لتشوية صورة الثوار والطعن فى سلمية المسيرات ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*نادى قضاة المنصورة يرفض الإشراف على الاستفتاء*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو .. البلتاجى للأقباط: لا تسمحوا  لشفيق والفلول أن يحشدوكم ضد إخوانكم                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
[YOUTUBE]JrrqDn5twkg&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

* 






*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*البدوى عقب لقائه مع مرسى: الوفد متمسك بقرارات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*
*  فيديو من موقع إيجي أب : EgyUp.com*
* فيديو.. ضياء رشوان يستغيث على الهواء في مداخلة مع عمرو أديب ببرنامج القاهرة اليوم بعد محاوة اختطاف إبنه: مؤشر لا ينبئ عن خير!!*


[YOUTUBE]ZhvvV-kzlew&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *  منشورات مسيحية توزع فى  فى شوارع القاهرة شاهد ما المكتوب فيها *
* 2012-12-11 00:40:06    1 *

* 




   [COLOR=black ! important]   	منشورات مسيحية.. أخويا المسلم: عايز أقولك إنى بحبك .. أخوك المسيحى*

* 	 		منشورات مسيحية.. أخويا المسلم: عايز أقولك إنى بحبك .. أخوك المسيحى 	  		أخويا المسلم: عايز أقولك إنى بحبك .. أخوك المسيحى .. تحت هذا العنوان   توزع حركة تطلق على نفسها " حركة عايز أقولك انى بحبك" ملصقات ومنشورات فى   شوارع القاهرة للتأكيد على أن المسيحيين يحبون المسلمين. 	 		وقال احد  الشباب الذين يوزعون تلك الملصقات أن هذا التحرك يأتى فى محاولة  للتأكيد  على أنه لا توجد خلافات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، عقب عمليات  التهديد  والترويع ضد المسيحيين فى مصر واتهامهم بالكفر.. مشيرا إلى أن  الإخوان  أمام قصر الاتحادية كانوا يلقون القبض على المواطنين ويسألونهم عن   ديانتهم.. إضافة إلى وجود تحريض يومى ضد المسيحيين من بعض رجال الدين وهو   ما نخشى معه أن يؤدى إلى حالة من الكراهية ضد المسيحيين فى مصر. 	 		تقول  الملصقات: كل مسلم هو أخى.. كل مسلمة هى أختى.. كل أم مسلمة هى  أمى.. كل  أب مسلم هو أبي. 	 		زتضيف المنشورات: أحبك رغم اختلافنا فى الدين والعقيدة  فلا معنى للعقيدة  إذا كنا نحب فقط المتشابهين معنا. 	 		أحبك ومستعد أن  اموت من أجلك فهكذا علمنى السيد المسيح ( ما من حب أعظم  من هذا: أن يضحى  الإنسان بنفسه فى سبيل إحبائه) إنجيل يوحنا 15: 13*

* 



*​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل من ميدان التحرير الان وضرب نار 
    2012-12-11 01
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




40        








*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل امريكا تفضح مرسى وتتهمة بالعميل لصالح المخابرات الامريكية ضدد عبد القادر حلمي



 



*​* 
قصة قديمه تم إحياؤها أمس في الولايات  المتحدة . وتتعلق بالعالم المصري  المحبوس في أمريكا عبد القادر حلمي ،  الذي وشي به الدكتور محمد مرسي عندما  كان مقيما في أمريكا ..​

كما جاء فى بيان اخر منسوب الى حركة تدعى  "حركة العصبة المصرية لدعم  استقلال مصر" اتهام الرئيس محمد مرسى ”  بالعمالة ” لصالح المخابرات  الامريكية و انه قام بالوشاية بالعالم المصري  المحبوس حاليًا في السجون  الامريكية عبد القادر حلمي في عملية تسمى"  الكربون الاسود".​

وقد جاء بالمنشور او البيان الذى يتم  تداولة بكثافة وحصلت الصحف على نسخة  منه أن العالم عبد القادر حلمي دكتور  مهندس مصري كان يعمل في"شركه تيليدين  الدفاعية" بولاية كاليفورنيا وتم  إلقاء القبض عليه متلبسًا بمحاولة تهريب  سبائك الكربون الخاصة بتغليف  الصواريخ الباليستية المتطورة عام 1989 لحساب  القوات المسلحه المصرية وصدر  حكم بالسجن علية .. وتسبب ذلك ايضا فى إقالة  المشير عبد الحليم أبو غزالة  بعد ان اعتبره الأمريكيين المسئول الأساسي عن  هذه العملية فقد استطاع عبد  القادر بتعديل نظام الدفع الصاروخي باستخدام  الوقود الصلب لمكوك الفضاء  ديسكفري حتي لايتعرض للانفجار مثل مكوك الفضاء  تشالنجر في عام 1982.​

مما لفت النظر الأمريكيين اليه وتم منحه  تصريح امني من المستوي" a" مما  سمح له بالدخول الي قواعد البيانات ومعامل  اختبارات الدفع النفاث في جميع  انحاء الولايات المتحدة دون اي قيود كما  شارك في تصنيع وتطوير قنابل الدفع  الغازي والتي تنتمي لعائلة القنابل  الارتجاجية وهي بمثابة قنابل نووية  تكتيكية دون تأُثير اشعاعي وقام الجيش  المصرى حينذاك بتطويرها الى قنابل  محمولة علي صواريخ تكتيكية بعيدة المدى  تصلي الى 1350 متر بفضل العالم  المصرى الذى قام بتسريب التصميمات الكاملة  للجيش المصري واكدت واكتشفت  المخابرات الامريكية المركزية " السي اي ايه "  بان العالم المصرى عبد  القادر المحبوس حاليًا فى سجون امريكا بعد ان وشى  به محمد مرسى بانه ظل  يقوم بامداد الجيش المصرى بصفة مستمرية ودورية بجميع  المعلومات والابحاث  والمستندات والتصميمات عالية السرية الخاصة بهذا  النوع من القنابل حتي  السابع من مارس 1986 .​

مما اتاح الفرصة للمشير عبد الحليم ابو  غزالة باقامة وتنفيذ مشروعا طموحًا  لانتاج الصواريخ الباليستية في اوائل  الثمانينيات بالتحالف مع الارجنتين  والعراق عرف باسم مشروع الكوندور يقتصر  فيه دور العراق بتمويل ابحاث صاروخ  الكوندور والارجنتين بتوفير الخبرة  التكنولوجية والاتصالات ومصر بالدور  الاستخباراتي والمعلوماتى في مجال  تطوير الابحاث بقيادة اللواء حسام الدين  خيرت وهو الاسم الحركى اما الاسم  الحقيقي حسام خير الله الذى قام بإدارة  شبكة استخباراتية معقدة انتشرت في  جميع انحاء اوروبا من خلال مصانع وشركات  اجنبية لتنفيذ هذا المشروع.​



من ملفات وكالة الإستخبارات المركزية الأمريكية :-​
****************************** ***​
عملية الكربون الأسود ...​
***************​
العميل :- محمد محمد مرسى العياط​
المكان :- ولاية ثاوث كارولينا .. الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية​
الزمان :- عام 1986​
الهدف :- عبد القادر حلمى​
العملية :- إعتقال الهدف او اغتياله .​
‏Photo: من ملفات وكالة الإستخبارات المركزية الأمريكية​
فى ذكرى وفاة المشير ابو غزالة اليوم 6 سبتمبر عملية الكربون الأسود ...​
العميل :- محمد محمد مرسى العياط المكان :-  ولاية ثاوث كارولينا ..  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الزمان :- عام 1986  الهدف :- عبد القادر حلمى  العملية :- إعتقال الهدف او اغتياله​ 
*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الرئاسة" تصدر قرارًا بإلغاء تصويت الناخب فى غير موطنه

*
*
*
*11-12-2012 | 01:32*
*





صورة أرشيفية
*
*القاهرة - محمود عدوى
أصدرت  مؤسسة الرئاسة قرارًا بإلغاء  الفقرة الثانية من المادة "32" من القانون  رقم"73" لسنة 1956، والتى تسمح  للناخب فى الاستفتاء بالإدلاء بصوته فى غير  موطنه الانتخابى.*
* وأوضحت   الرئاسة - فى بيان صدر منذ قليل - أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات طالبت   بإلغاء تلك المادة ضمانا لنزاهة الانتخابات، وعدم إثارة الشكوك والطعون فى   عملية الاستفتاء، وأيضا لرفع العبء عن كاهل القضاة المشرفين.*
* وأضاف   البيان أن القانون الذى تم الغاؤه كان يحقق مصلحة الناخب إلا انه قد  يقابل  بإثارة الشكوك، فضلا عن ذلك فإن إفراد كشف خاص بالوافدين يزيد من  المهمة  التى أُنيطت برئيس اللجنة الانتخابية إذ يتعين عليه أن يراقب عملية   الانتخاب بالنسبة للناخبين المقيدين بمقر اللجنة التى يُشرف عليها إلى  جانب  الوافدين .*​* واختتم   البيان "إزاء هذه الاعتبارات فقد صدر قرار بقانون يقضي إلغاء الفقرة   الثانية من المادة (32) المُشار إليها لتحقيق المصلحة العامة حرصاً على   عبور مصر هذه المرحلة الانتقالية والانطلاق لبناء مؤسساتها الدستورية".
*


----------

